# knitting tea party 1 may '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 1 May 15

Can it be muggy and damp (or are those two words synonymous?) when the temperature is 54°. The only thing saving the day is a semi-warm breeze that actually feels pretty good when you are outside. Not that I have spent a lot of time outside today. Shamefully I have pretty much slept the day away  and I wasnt up that late last night.

I think Heidi, Phyllis and Bentley are going to drive up to see baby neahemiah tomorrow  they live in Kalamazoo, Michigan  about 3.5 hours away. I probably should go along  however I am rationalizing my absence by thinking two visitors are enough in their tiny apartment  heather is also there for the week (daniels mother will be there all next week and then if Rachel thinks she needs some more help heather may go back for another week) and it would just be extra crowded if I went along. Which is true. But it is also true that I just dont want to make the trip  it is just too much right now. I will see him sometime  it is not that great-grandpa sam is going to be a big influence in his life. Besides I dont have his blanket ready.

A little laundry today  actually I should do another load but think I would rather knit. I intend to get a lot of knitting done today and this evening. Almost half way. The stitch I am using for neahmiahs blanket is stretchy width-wise. It measures almost 40 wide which I had thought would be the length with a 36 width. So I will knit it to a 40-45 length  by the time I am done it will almost be an afghan. Lol It is what it is. It will definitely cover him up.

I ran across a site the other day and found some recipes that I thought I would start this week/s knitting tea party with. It is said that man should not live by bread along but when you have recipes like these it would be hard not to.

Brioche

Makes 2 loaves or 12 mini brioche
This egg- and butter-rich bread is delightfully tender. We love to use this dough for shaped and filled sweet breads.

While this is a classic brioche dough, the braid and plain round aren't the classic shape this loaf would take in France, where it's generally presented in its traditional topknot form: a small round nestled atop a larger one. Make it that way if you choose; chacun a son gout!

Ingredients

Dough

2 3/4 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1/4 cup Baker's Special Dry Milk or nonfat dry milk
3 tablespoons sugar
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
1 tablespoon instant yeast
3 large eggs* 
1/4 cup lukewarm water
10 tablespoons butter

*Use 3 large eggs + 1 egg yolk, if desired  this will allow you to brush the leftover egg white on the loaf if you're planning to garnish it with sugar; see tip at right.

Tips from our bakers: For iced mini brioche, combine 1 cup confectioners' sugar with 1 teaspoon vanilla, a pinch of salt, and enough cream to make a "drizzlable" glaze.

Want to garnish your braided loaves? Brush the unbaked loaves with an egg wash made with 1 tablespoon cold water mixed with 1 large egg white, then sprinkle with pearl sugar or coarse white sparkling sugar. If you plan ahead, the yolk saved from the white can be added to the brioche dough for extra richness.

If you're baking the brioche as a braided loaf, add an extra yolk to the dough, reserving the white. Just before baking the risen loaves, whisk the reserved white with 1 tablespoon milk, brush on loaves, and sprinkle with pearl sugar or sparkling white sugar.

A full-sized, fully baked brioche should register 190°F at its center using an instant-read thermometer. Loaves and small rounds should measure 205°F.

Directions

In a stand mixer or bread machine (programmed for dough), mix together all of the ingredients to form a smooth, shiny dough. Don't worry; what starts out as a sticky mess becomes beautifully satiny as it kneads. This dough takes longer than most to develop, so be prepared to let the dough knead for up to 15 to 20 minutes in a stand mixer. Also, we don't recommend trying to knead it by hand. If you're using a bread machine, let it complete its kneading cycle, then continue as directed below.

Form the dough into a ball (it'll be very soft), place it in a greased bowl, cover the bowl, and it let rise for 1 hour. Then refrigerate the dough for several hours, or overnight. This will slow the fermentation and chill the butter, making the dough easier to shape.

Divide the chilled dough into 12 pieces to make mini-brioche; leave it whole for one large round brioche; or divide it in half for two 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" loaves.

Place the dough into the greased pan(s) of your choice, cover lightly, and let rise for 2 1/2 to 3 hours, until it's doubled and looks very puffy. If you're making two loaves, it's fun to make simple three-strand braids, and set them in the loaf pans.

To bake a large, round brioche: Place the pan into a preheated 400°F oven. After 10 minutes, reduce the oven heat to 350°F and bake for about 30 to 35 minutes more. Check the brioche after 15 minutes; tent with aluminum foil if it appears to be browning too quickly. Brioche should be a deep brown when done, should sound hollow when tapped, and will read 190°F at the center using an instant-read thermometer. (It's easy to underbake, since it browns so quickly!) Remove the brioche from the oven, and after 10 minutes remove it from the pan to cool completely on a rack.

To bake the mini brioches: Place the pan(s) into a preheated 375°F oven and bake for 25 to 30 minutes (tent after 10 minutes if they're browning too quickly). Remove from the oven, let stand for 5 minutes, then turn out onto a rack.

To bake the loaves: Allow the loaves to rise till they've nearly reached the rim of the pan, about 3 hours. Bake in a preheated 350°F oven for 40 to 45 minutes, tenting with foil after 15 to 20 minutes.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/brioche-recipe

Delicious Rosemary Bread by GOVEGGIE

"This super easy recipe brings incredible taste and fragrance to any dinner table. It also goes wonderfully with a garlic flavored olive oil."

makes 2 loaves

Ingredients

1 tablespoon white sugar 
1 cup warm water 
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons butter, softened 
2 tablespoons rosemary 
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning 
3 cups bread flour 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 egg, beaten (optional)

Directions

Dissolve the sugar in warm water in a medium bowl, and mix in the yeast. When yeast is bubbly, mix in salt, butter, 1 tablespoon rosemary, and Italian seasoning. Mix in 2 cups flour. Gradually add remaining flour to form a workable dough, and knead 10 to 12 minutes.

Coat the inside of a large bowl with olive oil. Place dough in bowl, cover, and allow to rise 1 hour in a warm location.

Punch down dough, and divide in half. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Lightly grease paper. Shape dough into 2 round loaves, and place on the baking sheet. Sprinkle with remaining rosemary. Cover, and allow to rise 1 hour, or until doubled in size.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

Brush loaves with egg. Bake 15 to 20 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown.

Nutrition: Calories 124 kcal - Carbohydrates 20 g - Cholesterol 15 mg - Fat 3.1 g - Fiber 0.8 g - Protein 3.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Delicious-Rosemary-Bread/

Focaccia Crackers 

Servings 8

Ingredients

8 ounces low sodium saltines (two sleeves)
2⁄3 cup canola oil
2 teaspoons hidden valley ranch dressing mix (half an envelope)
1 1⁄2 teaspoons dried onion flakes
1 1⁄2 teaspoons dried Italian seasoning (see note at bottom)
1⁄4 teaspoon garlic granules
1⁄4 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1⁄4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1⁄4-1⁄2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
4 tablespoons pecorino romano cheese, grated (you could use parmesan)

DIRECTIONS

Grind up onion flakes and Renaissance rub in a mortar and pestle or spice grinder. In a small bowl, mix oil and all the seasonings except the cheese.

In a large, sturdy plastic bag, put the crackers. Drizzle the oil mixture over them and make sure the bag is closed tightly. Gently toss the crackers but make sure they are well mixed- at least a dozen turns of the bag. Open bag and sprinkle about half the cheese, toss again, and then add remaining cheese and toss again. They are better if they sit for 1-2 days before you eat.

Note on Italian seasoning: I used Renaissance Rub (by Nantucket Off-Shore). I got this rub at my local grocery store (HEB) and it is available online. If you dont want to buy a special seasoning you could probably use half the amount of a regular Italian herb blend and then add big pinches of dried lemon zest, fennel seed and sesame seed.

http://www.food.com/recipe/focaccia-crackers-409284

Olive Bread

makes 2 loaves

Ingredients

2 1/2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C) 
2 tablespoons active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon molasses 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 tablespoon salt 
7 1/2 cups bread flour 
1 cup kalamata olives, pitted and chopped 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary

Directions

Place water, yeast, and molasses in a mixing bowl; stir to mix. Let stand for a few minutes until mixture is creamy and foamy.

Add olive oil and salt; mix. Add flour, about a cup at a time, until dough is too stiff to stir. Add olives and fresh herbs.

Turn dough out onto a lightly floured board. Knead, adding flour as needed to keep from being sticky, until smooth and elastic. Place in well oiled bowl, and turn to coat the dough surface with oil. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about an hour or so.

Punch the dough down, split into two pieces, and form into two round loaves. Place on greased baking sheet . Spray with cold water and sprinkle with sesame seeds if desired. Let loaves rise for 25 to 30 minutes.

Bake at 400 degrees F (205 degrees C) for about 45 minutes, or until they are brown and sound hollow when tapped on the bottom.

Nutrition: Calories 186 kcal - Carbohydrates 32.3 g - Cholesterol 0 mg - Fat 3.6 g - Fiber 1.3 g - Protein 5.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Olive-Bread/Detail.aspx?prop24=RD_RelatedRecipes

Honey Beer Bread

Yield: 1 loaf

Ingredients:

3 cups all-purpose flour
2 Tbsp. sugar
1 Tbsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
2 Tbsp. honey or agave nectar
1 bottle (12 ounces) beer
4 Tbsp. (half stick) butter, melted (**You can double this if you'd like**)

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 9x 5x 3-inch loaf pan.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Using a wooden spoon, stir the beer and honey into the dry ingredients until just mixed. (I recommend popping your honey in the microwave for a few seconds beforehand to make it easier to stir in!)

Pour half the melted butter into the loaf pan. Then spoon the batter into the pan, and pour the rest of the butter on top of the batter. (Use a pastry brush to spread it around if you'd like.)

Bake for 50 to 60 minutes, until top is golden brown and a toothpick/knife inserted in the middle comes out clean. Serve immediately.

Ali's Tip: If you're a big fan of beer-cheese bread, add a cup or so of cheddar (or your favorite cheese) into the batter to give it the queso-kick

Recipe adapted from Ezra Pound Cake http://www.ezrapoundcake.com/archives/4527

Peppery Peasant Bread, the Bread that Bites Back

Peppery Peasant Bread: From Sylvia Thompson's Feasts and Friends: Recipes from a Lifetime

Ingredients

1 package active dry yeast
2 cups milk, warm 
2 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
2 1/3 cups unbleached flour, plus more for dusting and adding
2/3 cup whole wheat flour
Rounded 1 tablespoon of caraway seeds
1 teaspoon dried dill weed
2 teaspoons black pepper
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon ginger
1 1/2 cups rye flour
Cornmeal for baking sheet

Directions

In your mixing bowl, stir together the yeast and milk and allow the yeast to proof for about 5 minutes. With a paddle attachment, stir in the salt, oil and unbleached flour and beat with a mixer for 2 minutes. Beat in the whole wheat flour, seeds and spices. Then beat in the rye by the half-cup. Allow the dough to rest for 5 minutes then switch to the dough hook. It's best to work with this bread in a mixer because the dough is extremely sticky.

Knead the dough in the mixer for 10 minutes. You will probably need to add additional flour for the dough to form a ball around the dough hook. My dough never actually released from the bottom of the mixing bowl, but it did eventually form a ball after the addition of quite a bit more flour.

Oil a large bowl and place the dough inside. Turn the dough around so that the top is oiled (this will also help relieve some of the stickiness) and pat the top down to form a smooth surface. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and then with a damp towel and allow the dough to rise until doubled in size, about 1:30 - 1:45 hours.

Punch the dough down and knead out the bubbles. Oil the bowl again, add the dough, and turn it over so that it is well oiled. Allow to rise as before, and for about the same amount of time.

Punch the dough down again and knead out the bubbles. As you do so, form the dough into a ball and pinch the bottom seam closed. Oil a heavy baking sheet, sprinkle with cornmeal and put the dough on it. Brush the dough with additional oil, cover sort of thickly with flour and then cover with a dry towel. Let rise as before, only this time it should take about 1 hour.

After about 50 minutes, when the dough has almost doubled in size, preheat the oven to 450. Use a sharp blade or knife to slash the top of the dough. Spritz your oven (ceiling, floor, all walls) with water. Place the baking sheet in the oven, and spritz the dough and the entire oven one more time with water.

For the first 15 minutes of baking, spray the dough and the oven with water every 3 minutes for a total of 4 times. After 15 minutes, reduce the heat to 350 and bake for 15 minutes more. The bread should sound hollow when tapped. Remove from the oven and cool on a rack before slicing.

* You can use any type of milk you wish, including non-dairy and low fat.

* You can use fennel in place of the caraway seeds

* If you can find rye meal, that would be even better than rye flour

* At first, I was a bit concerned by how sticky the dough was, but the multiple oilings really help to calm it down. Don't be afraid to add more flour as you mix until it begins to form a ball, but know that more flour equals a heavier bread (not necessarily a bad thing).

* All the spritzing helps to form a wonderfully crusty crust

http://cooking-books.blogspot.com/2009/01/peppery-peasant-bread-bread-that-bites.html

GLUTEN-FREE FOCACCIA CRISPS by Milisa

Ingredients

13 oz PIllsbury Gluten Free Thin Crust Pizza Dough
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon rosemary
½ teaspoon granulated garlic
½ teaspoon coarse salt
¼ teaspoon fresh ground pepper
½ cup fresh grated Parmesan cheese

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Spray a baking small baking pan with cooking spray

Spread dough evenly into pan.

Drizzle olive oil over dough and brush evenly over the dough.

Sprinkle rosemary, garlic, salt and pepper evenly over dough.

Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese.

Bake for 17-20 minutes or until crust is well browned and crisp around the edges.

Cool slightly and cut into rectangles and serve immediately.

http://www.missinthekitchen.com/gluten-free-focaccia-crisps/

Parmesan-Herb Focaccia

SERVINGS: 12

Ingredients

2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, or unbleached bread flour (see Note), plus more as needed
1 cup whole-wheat flour, or white whole-wheat flour
4 tablespoons good-quality grated Parmesan cheese, divided
1 teaspoon table salt
1 1/2 teaspoons instant, quick-rising or bread-machine yeast
1 1/2 cups ice water, (see Tip), plus more as needed
2 tablespoons chopped fresh oregano, chives or rosemary, divided
2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 teaspoons fennel seeds, (optional)
1/2 teaspoon sea salt, or other coarse salt

Directions

Mix dough: Thoroughly stir 2 cups all-purpose (or bread) flour, whole-wheat flour, 3 tablespoons Parmesan, the table salt and yeast in a 4-quart (or larger) bowl. Vigorously stir in 1 1/2 cups ice water, scraping down the sides and mixing just until the dough is thoroughly blended. The dough should be barely moist and fairly stiff. If the mixture is too dry, stir in just enough additional ice water to facilitate mixing, but don't overmoisten. If the dough is too wet, stir in just enough flour to stiffen slightly. Lightly coat the top with oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap.

First rise: Let the dough rise at room temperature (about 70 degrees F) for 12 to 18 hours; if convenient, stir once partway through the rise. For convenience (and improved flavor), you may refrigerate the dough for 3 to 12 hours before starting the first rise.

Second rise: Coat a 9-by-13-inch (or similar) baking pan with oil, then line it with a sheet of parchment paper. Lightly coat the paper with oil. Stir the dough just until deflated. If it is soft, stir in just enough all-purpose (or bread) flour to yield a firm but moist dough (it should be fairly hard to stir). Sprinkle 1 tablespoon chopped herbs over the dough (don't stir them in), then invert the dough into the pan so the herbs are underneath. Drizzle the dough with 2 teaspoons olive oil. With well-oiled hands, lightly pat and press the dough out until it fills the pan and is evenly thick; if it springs back and is resistant, let it rest for 10 minutes, then proceed. Sprinkle with the remaining 1 tablespoon Parmesan and herbs, and fennel seeds (if using), and pat down. Tent the pan with foil.

Let rise at warm room temperature until the dough is double the deflated size, 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours. (For an accelerated rise, see Tip.)

20 minutes before baking: Position a rack in lowest part of oven; preheat to 500 degrees F . Lightly spritz or sprinkle the dough with water. With oiled fingertips, make deep indentations, or dimples, all over the top. Sprinkle evenly with sea salt (or other coarse salt).

Bake, cool, slice: Reduce oven temperature to 475 degrees F. Bake on the lowest rack, turning the pan from front to back halfway through for even browning, until golden brown and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center registers 204-206 degrees , 25 to 30 minutes. Cool in the pan on a wire rack for 10 to 15 minutes before slicing. Best served warm.

Note: Milled from high-protein wheats, bread flour develops strong gluten, resulting in well-risen loaves. It helps give breads with a high percentage of whole grains better structure and a lighter texture. Find it near other flours in most supermarkets.

Tips: To prepare "ice water" for this recipe, add a heaping cup of ice cubes to cold water and stir for about 30 seconds before measuring out the water.

You can turn your microwave into a warm, moist environment to help accelerate the second rise of the bread dough. Begin by microwaving 1/2 cup water in a 1-cup glass measure just to boiling. Set the water in one corner of the microwave, place the pan of dough on the other side of the turned-off microwave and close the door. The dough will double in size in 45 minutes to 11/2 hours.

MAKE AHEAD TIP: Wrap airtight and keep at room temperature for up to 3 days or freeze for up to 2 months.

http://www.recipe.com/parmesan-herb-focaccia/

Mediterranean Black Olive Bread

makes 1 - round loaf

Ingredients

3 cups bread flour 
2 teaspoons active dry yeast 
2 tablespoons white sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup chopped black olives 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1 1/4 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C) 
1 tablespoon cornmeal

Directions

In a large bowl, mix together flour, yeast, sugar, salt, black olives, olive oil, and water.

Turn out dough onto a floured board. Knead until smooth and elastic, 5 to 10 minutes. Set aside, and let rise about 45 minutes, until it doubles in size. Punch down. Knead well again, for about 5 to 10 minutes. Let rise for about 30 minutes, until it doubles in size.

Round the dough on kneading board. Place upside down in a bowl lined with a lint-free, well floured towel. Let rise until double in size.

While the bread is rising for the third time, put a pan of water in the bottom of the oven. Preheat oven to 500 degrees F (260 degrees C).
Gently turn loaf out onto a sheet pan that has been lightly oiled and dusted with cornmeal.

Bake loaf at 500 degrees F (260 degrees C) for 15 minutes. Reduce heat to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Bake for 30 more minutes, or until done.

Nutrition: Calories 138 kcal - Carbohydrates 22.5 g - Cholesterol 0 mg - Fat 3.7 g - Fiber 0.9 g - Protein 3.6 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Mediterranean-Black-Olive-Bread

Russian Black Bread

NOTE: this is a bread machine recipe

makes 1 1 1/2 pound loaf

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups water 
2 tablespoons cider vinegar 
2 1/2 cups bread flour 
1 cup rye flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons margarine 
2 tablespoons dark corn syrup 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
3 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder 
1 teaspoon instant coffee granules 
1 tablespoon caraway seed 
1/4 teaspoon fennel seed (optional) 
2 teaspoons active dry yeast

Directions

Place ingredients into the bread machine in order suggested by the manufacturer.

Use the whole wheat, regular crust setting.

After the baking cycle ends, remove bread from pan, place on a cake rack, and allow to cool for 1 hour before slicing.

Editor's Note: To make this recipe in a stand mixer, combine all of the ingredients except the softened butter in the mixing bowl. Mix on low speed using the dough hook, scraping the dough down occasionally, for 10 minutes. Add the softened butter and mix for an additional 5 minutes. Transfer the dough to a greased bowl, cover it with plastic wrap and a kitchen towel, and allow it to rise until doubled, about 1 hour.

Grease two 9x5-inch loaf pans. Deflate the dough and turn it out onto a lightly floured surface. Divide the dough in half. Flatten the dough pieces into rectangles, pressing down with your hands to pop any air bubbles. Fold the dough into thirds, rolling it slightly under your palms to form a loaf, and pinch the seam to seal. Place the loaves into the loaf pans, seam-side down, cover with a floured kitchen towel, and allow it to rise again until doubled, about 30 minutes. Bake the loaves in a preheated 400 degree oven (200 degrees C) until the crust is dark and the bottom of the loaf sounds hollow when tapped, 25 to 30 minutes. Remove the bread from the pan and cool on a wire rack.

Nutrition: Calories 172 kcal - Carbohydrates 32.6 g - Cholesterol 0 mg - Fat 2.7 g - Fiber 2.7 g - Protein 4.8 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Russian-Black-Bread/Detail.aspx?prop24=RD_RelatedRecipes

Lemon-Poppy Seed Bread

From Beth Hensperger's The Art of Quick Breads

Ingredients

3 tablespoons fresh poppy seeds
1/2 cup milk (I used skim and it was fine)
5 tablespoons unsalted butter at room temperature
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
Grated zest of 2 lemons
1/4 teaspoon salt

For the syrup

1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice

Directions

Combine the poppy seeds and the milk in a bowl and let sit for 1 hour to meld flavors.

Preheat the oven to 325 F.

Cream the butter and sugar together, along with the lemon zest. Add the eggs one at a time, being sure to beat after each addition.

In a small bowl, combine the flour, the baking powder and the salt in a small bowl. Add these dry ingredients to the creamed ingredients in three portions. Alternate these addition with the poppy seed milk. Beat the mixture only until smooth.

Pour the batter into a greased 9x5" loaf pan and bake for 55-65 minutes. In the meantime, make the lemon syrup by combining both ingredients in a small sauce pan. Place over low heat and stir just until the sugar is dissolved in the lemon juice.

Once the loaf is removed from the oven, pierce it all over the top with a toothpick. Drizzle the glaze over the bread. Allow to rest for 30 minutes in the pan before turning it out onto a rack to cool.

Notes: * The book asks that you add the zest to the dry ingredients, but I've always creamed it with the sugar. The sugar acts as a kind of sandpaper, releasing the zest's oils into the batter.

http://cooking-books.blogspot.com/2009/06/lemon-poppy-seed-bread.html

Cornmeal Honey Bread

Adopted from Beth Hensperger's Beth's Basic Bread Book

Ingredients

3/4 cups warm water (105F - 115F)
1 tablespoon (1 package) active dry yeast
Pinch of granulated sugar
1 1/2 cups warm buttermilk (105F - 115F) (it might separate a bit when being heated, but that ain't no thing so don't worry about it)
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted, plus 2 more tablespoons melted for brushing
1/3 cup honey
1 tablespoon salt
1 cup yellow cornmeal, fine or medium grind, plus a bit extra for sprinkling
4 1/2 - 5 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour

Directions

The first step in this easy bread (and in any bread) is to proof the yeast. Which is just a fancy way of saying put it in some warm water, give it something to munch on (the sugar) and wake it up (yeast is a living thing, after all). To proof it, pour the 3/4 cups warm water in a small bowl and sprinkle the yeast and the sugar on top. Give it a gentle stir with a fork so the yeast dissolves and just let it sit there for about 10 minutes until it's a bit foamy.

To make the dough fit your standing mixer with the paddle attachment, and pour the buttermilk, the melted butter and the honey into the bowl of the mixer. Add the salt, cornmeal, and 1 cup of the all-purpose flour. Beat on medium-high speed until creamy, about 1 minute. Stir in the now-bloomed yeast. Add the rest of the flour, 1/2 cup at a time, mixing between each addition. The dough will be soft and a bit sticky, but if it's too sticky to handle, add more flour.

As the dough begins to come together, you'll have to switch the paddle out for the dough hook, or just turn the dough out onto a floured surface and kneed by hand. Kneed it for about 3 minutes with the dough hook until it becomes smooth, not overly sticky and elastic. It shouldn't be dry, so be judicious with any extra additions of flour.

Take the dough out of the bowl and set aside. Lightly grease the bowl and return the dough to the bowl, rolling it over so that it is coated. Cover with a kitchen towel and let rise at room temperature for about 1.5 hours, until it's doubled in volume. Go do something else.

Come back, and line a baking sheet with parchment paper, then sprinkle the extra cornmeal on the paper. Set aside. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and divide it in half, which will deflate the dough. Shape the dough into two round loaves. If you need help with this step, check out this video from The Kitchen, since showing is so much better than telling. Place the loaves seam-side down on the prepared baking sheet and cover with plastic wrap. Let the loaves rise again at room temperature for about 45 minutes, until doubled in bulk.

Preheat the oven to 375F. When the dough is raised, use a sharp knife to cut an 'x' into the top of each loaf, which should not be deeper than 1/4 inch. Brush the loaves with the rest of the melted butter and bake on the middle rack of the oven for 40-45 minutes, until the loaves sound hollow when tapped with your finger. Remove from the oven and transfer the loaves to cooling racks. Serve warm or at room temperature.

http://cooking-books.blogspot.com/2011/04/cornmeal-honey-bread.html

Carrot-Zucchini Bread with Candied Ginger by Janet Fletcher

(removed, copyright)

Jim Laheys No-Knead Bread posted by David Leite

(removed, copyright)

No Knead English Muffin Bread

Author: Adapted from KitchenParade.com
Total Cost: $0.71
Cost Per Serving: $0.06 per slice (about 12 per loaf)
Serves: 12 slices

Ingredients

2¼ cups flour (plus some for dusting) $0.38
2 tsp (or one ¼ oz. packet) instant yeast $0.19
1 Tbsp sugar $0.03
¾ tsp salt $0.03
1 cup warm water $0.00
2 Tbsp cornmeal $0.08

Instructions

In a large bowl, combine 1 cup of the flour with the yeast, sugar, and salt. Add one cup of warm water and mix with a hand mixer on medium speed for three minutes. Use a timer to make sure it is mixed for a full three minutes.

Begin to add the remaining 1¼ cups of flour, a small amount at a time, until you can no longer use the mixer. At that point, use a large wooden spoon to stir the rest of the flour into the dough. The amount of flour needed may be slightly more or less depending on the moisture content of your flour, but you should aim for a very soft, pliable, slightly sticky dough in the end.

Coat a loaf pan with non-stick spray, then dust the inside heavily with cornmeal (about 2 Tbsp). Sprinkle a little extra flour onto the dough to keep it from sticking to your hands and mold it into a rough loaf shape. Place the loaf in the pan, cover with a damp paper towel, and let rise for one hour, or until the loaf has risen higher than the top of the loaf pan.

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Bake the risen loaf for 30-45 minutes, or until it sounds hollow when tapped. If the top begins to brown too much before 30 minutes, cover with foil to reduce further browning (I covered mine after 20 minutes).

Remove the loaf from the pan and let it cool completely before slicing.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/02/no-knead-english-muffin-bread/

No Knead Whole Wheat Bread by David Leite

(removed, copyright)

oatmeal molasses bread

Total Cost: $2.57
Cost Per Serving: $0.21
Serves: 12

Ingredients

1 cup quick or old fashioned oats $0.17
1½ Tbsp butter $0.11
2¼ tsp (1 envelope) yeast (active dry or instant) $0.18
½ cup molasses $1.10
2 tsp salt $0.10
2 cups whole wheat flour $0.32
approx. 4 cups all-purpose flour $0.59

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

Place the oats and butter in a large bowl and pour two cups of boiling water over top. Let rest for 1 hour to allow the oats to soften.

In a small bowl, soak the yeast in ½ cup of warm water for 5 minutes. Add the molasses, salt, and dissolved yeast to the bowl of soaked oats. Stir to combine.

Stir in two cups of whole wheat flour. Begin adding the all-purpose flour, ½ cup at a time, until you can no longer stir it with a spoon.

Turn the dough out onto a floured surface and continue to knead in all-purpose flour until you have a soft, pliable, not sticky ball of dough. You want to knead for at least 5 minutes to properly develop the gluten and you should have added 5-6 cups of flour total (whole wheat and all-purpose). The dough may be slightly tacky due to the sticky molasses, but it should not be super sticky.

Place the ball of dough in an oiled bowl, loosely cover, and let rise until double (1.5 hours). Punch the dough down, divide into two, and shape into loaves. Place the loaves in oiled bread pans, loosely cover and let rise until they are about 1-2 inches above the rim of the pan (another 1.5 hours).

Bake the risen loaves for 35-40 minutes or until deep brown on the surface. Turn the loaves out of the bread pans and onto a wire cooling rack. Let the loaves cool completely before slicing!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2011/08/oatmeal-molasses-bread/

Burgundian Honey Spice Bread by Virginia Willis

(removed, copyright)

english muffins

Total Cost: $0.68
Cost Per Serving: $0.08
Serves: 9

Ingredients

1 tsp active dry yeast $0.11
1 Tbsp sugar $0.05
½ cup milk $0.18
2 Tbsp butter $0.05
3 cups flour, divided $0.18
¾ tsp salt $0.05
¼ cup cornmeal $0.05
as needed non-stick spray $0.05

Instructions

In a small bowl, combine the yeast, sugar and ½ cup of warm water. Stir to dissolve the sugar and yeast. Let sit about 5 minutes or until foamy on top.

While the yeast/sugar mixture is resting, combine 1.5 cups of the flour and salt in a large bowl. Stir well to evenly distribute the salt. In a second small bowl, combine the milk and butter. Microwave the milk/butter for 30 seconds, stir and microwave again for 30 seconds. Stir the butter until it melts into the warm milk.

Pour the yeast mixture and the milk mixture into the flour. Stir until it has combined into a pasty mix. Adding ¼ cup at a time, stir in more flour until the dough forms a soft, slightly sticky ball that pulls away from the bowl. I added about ¾ cup to get it to this point.

Sprinkle a little bit of flour onto a clean countertop and coat your hands in flour. Dump the soft ball of dough out of the bowl and knead it for about 5 minutes. Add as little flour as possible to the countertop while kneading. Adding too much flour will yield tough muffins. I found that a very slight sprinkle was all that was needed to keep it from sticking (see photos below for an example).

Shape the dough into a ball and place it in a bowl that has been coated in non-stick spray. Lightly spray the top of the dough and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise until double in size (about 45 min  1 hr).

Punch the dough down, shape it into another ball, cover the bowl/dough and let rise a second time (45 min  1 hr or until double).

Punch down the dough again and turn it out onto a well floured countertop. Using a rolling pin, lightly roll the dough until it is about ¾ inch thick. Using a cookie cutter, biscuit cutter, opened (and cleaned) can, or a large round glass, cut the dough into circles. When you cant cut out any more circles, gently ball the remaining dough, roll again and cut more. It gets more difficult to ball and roll out each time so fit as many circles in the dough as possible before balling it up again.

Place the cut dough circles onto a sheet pan that has been liberally covered in cornmeal. Sprinkle more cornmeal on top of the muffins. Cover loosely with a damp towel and let rise, once more, until double in size (another 45 minutes).

Heat a large skillet over medium-low heat. Spray the pan with non-stick spray. Carefully transfer the fluffy, risen muffins to the hot skillet with a spatula. Cook the muffins, in batches, in the skillet until they are golden brown and crispy on each side. Make sure to keep the heat low so that the outside browns slowly, allowing time for the inside to bake. I cooked mine for about 7 minutes on each side but this will vary from stove top to stove top.

Let the muffins cool on a wire rack before attempting to slice open. Toast the split muffins in a toaster, slather with butter and jam then ooze with happiness!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2010/07/english-muffins/

pumpkin molasses bread

Total Cost: $4.22
Cost Per Serving: $0.35
Serves: 12

Ingredients

1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin puree $0.97
3 large eggs $0.75
½ cup vegetable oil $0.32
½ cup milk $0.12
½ cup molasses $1.10
1½ cups sugar $0.24
1 Tbsp pumpkin pie spice $0.15
3 cups all-purpose flour $0.44
2 tsp baking powder $0.06
1½ tsp salt $0.07

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. In a large bowl whisk together the pumpkin, eggs, oil, milk, molasses, sugar, and pumpkin pie spice until very smooth.

In a separate bowl, combine the flour, salt, and baking powder. Stir very well. Pour the flour mixture into the bowl with the wet ingredients and stir just until evenly combined (try not to over stir or the end product will be gummy).

Pour the batter into a loaf pan coated with non-stick spray and bake for one hour or until a toothpick inserted into the middle comes out clean. Allow the bread to cool completely before slicing

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/11/pumpkin-molasses-bread/

cinnamon raisin bread

Total Cost: $1.24
Cost Per Serving: $0.10
Serves: 12

Ingredients

1 cup whole wheat flour $0.16
2¼ cups bread flour $0.33
2 Tbsp brown sugar $0.04
1¼ tsp salt $0.05
¾ Tbsp instant yeast $0.20
½ cup raisins $0.31
1 Tbsp cinnamon $0.15
1¼ cups warm water $0.00

Instructions

In a large pot or bowl, combine the flours, brown sugar, salt, yeast and raisins. Stir everything until evenly mixed (break up any raisin clumps).

Add the warm water and stir. If the dough does not come into one cohesive ball (with no dry bits left at the bottom of the bowl) add a little more water, one tablespoon at a time, until it all comes together (see photos below). Loosely cover the bowl and let it rest for 2 hours at room temperature.

After two hours the dough will have risen and grown to about twice the size. It will be a rough looking, shaggy ball of dough. Turn it out onto a floured surface. Give it maybe one or two turns or kneads in the flour just to work in enough flour to keep it from sticking to your hands. Flatten and stretch the dough into a long rectangle. The short side of the rectangle should be the same length as your bread pan, the long side double that.

Sprinkle the cinnamon over the surface of the rectangle. If you want a sweeter bread, you can sprinkle on some additional brown sugar with the cinnamon. Roll the rectangle up and place it in a bread pan coated with non-stick spray. Let the bread rise for 1.5 hours or until it has risen up and out of the pan.

Preheat your oven to 425 degrees. Brush the top of the bread with water and bake for approximately 30 minutes or until the top is a deep golden brown. After baking, turn it out of the bread pan onto a wire cooling rack. Let cool completely before slicing.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2011/01/cinnamon-raisin-bread/

chai spiced scones

Total Cost: $1.45
Cost Per Serving: $0.18
Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour $0.20
3 Tbsp sugar $0.03
½ tsp salt $0.02
2 tsp baking powder $0.06
1 tsp cinnamon $0.05
½ tsp ground ginger $0.05
½ tsp ground cloves $0.05
¼ tsp ground cardamom $0.03
5 Tbsp cold butter $0.43
¼ cup milk $0.06
2 large eggs $0.47

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees. In a large bowl combine the flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, cloves, and cardamom. Stir until everything is well combined.

Make sure the butter is cold. Cut it into chunks and then add it to the flour mixture. Use your hands to rub or smoosh the butter into the flour until the mixture has a grainy appearance.

In a separate small bowl, whisk together the eggs and milk. Pour the egg mixture into the bowl with the flour and butter. Stir everything together until it forms one lump of very moist dough. If it remains crumbly with dry flour on the bottom of the bowl, add a small amount of water (about ½ to 1 tablespoon) to make it come together.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and shape it into one flat disc for regular sized scones, or two flat discs for mini scones. The discs should be about one inch thick each. Sprinkle the top of the dough with granulated sugar, if desired. Cut the disc(s) into eight wedge-shaped pieces.

Place the dough wedges on a baking sheet covered with parchment paper. Bake the scones in the fully preheated oven for 15-17 minutes or until lightly golden brown on top.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/01/chai-spiced-scones/

Ciabatta, Pan Bagna, & Garlic Bread

Yield 2 loaves	
Ingredients

Overnight starter

1 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1 cup cool water
1/16 teaspoon instant yeast

Dough

all of the starter (from above)
1 teaspoon instant yeast
1 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon Baker's Special Dry Milk or nonfat dry milk
1/4 cup lukewarm water
2 tablespoons olive oil

Topping for Garlic Bread

1 medium head of garlic, cloves separated and peeled (about 15 medium cloves)
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted
1/3 cup olive oil
pinch (1/16 teaspoon) of salt
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
snipped fresh parsley, for garnish (optional)

Tips from our bakers: Because this dough is so soft, it's virtually impossible to knead it by hand. Please use an electric mixer or your bread machine to knead the dough.

For extra-crispy loaves: When they're done baking, turn off the oven. Remove the loaves from the baking sheet, and return them to the oven, propping the oven door open a couple of inches with a folded-over potholder. Allow the loaves to cool completely in the oven.

Directions

To make the starter: Mix the starter ingredients in a small bowl until well combined. Cover the starter and let it rest at room temperature overnight, or for up to 15 hours. It will become bubbly.

Place all of the dough ingredients, including the starter, into the bowl of your mixer, and beat at medium speed, using the flat beater, for 7 minutes. The dough will be very smooth, soft, shiny, and elastic. Alternatively, knead the dough ingredients in your bread machine using the dough cycle.

Transfer the dough to a greased bowl or other rising container, cover it, and let it rise for 2 hours, deflating it midway through. If you're using a bread machine, allow it to rise for an additional hour after the dough cycle has ended.

Lightly grease your work surface, and a half-sheet baking pan (18" x 13") or similar large baking sheet. Grease your hands, as well.

Very gently turn the dough out of the bowl onto your work surface; you don't want to deflate it. It'll lose a bit of volume, but don't actively punch it down.

Using a bowl scraper, bench knife, or your fingers, divide the dough in half. You should have two fat logs, each about 10" long x 4" wide.

Handling the dough gently, transfer each piece to the baking sheet, laying them down crosswise on the sheet. Position them about 2 1/2" from the edge of the pan, leaving about 4" between them.

Lightly cover the dough with heavily oiled plastic wrap or a proof cover, and allow it to rise for 60 to 90 minutes. Midway through, gently but firmly dimple the dough with your fingers, making fairly deep pockets. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 425°F.

Spritz the risen loaves with lukewarm water. You'll see that the dimples have filled in somewhat, but haven't entirely disappeared.

Bake the loaves till they're golden brown, about 18 to 20 minutes. Remove them from the oven, and cool on a rack.

To make garlic bread: Prepare the topping by combining the minced garlic cloves, melted butter, olive oil and a pinch of salt.

Cut the loaves in half lengthwise, like you're going to make giant sandwiches.

Spread the cut halves with the garlic mixture.

Bake the bread in a preheated 400°F oven for about 10 minutes, or until the topping is bubbly and the edges of the bread are starting to brown.

Remove the bread from the oven, and sprinkle it immediately with the grated Parmesan and parsley, if desired. Cut in crosswise slices to serve.

To make pan bagna (a stuffed Italian sandwich): Split a ciabatta in half lengthwise, and brush each half with olive oil.

Fill the ciabatta with Italian cold cuts, provolone cheese, chopped olives, softened sun-dried tomatoes, sliced red onions, lettuce, basil leaves, sliced peppers or pimientos, or any combination of any similar sandwich-type fillings.

Wrap the sandwich tightly in plastic wrap or aluminum foil, and top with a weighted baking sheet (a baking sheet with a couple of bricks or heavy cans on top).

Let the pan bagna rest under the weights for a couple of hours, then slice and serve.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/ciabatta-pan-bagna-and-garlic-bread-recipe

You can also use the above bread recipe to make the following recipe.

Roasted Vegetable Toast

Total Cost: $13.97
Cost Per Serving: $3.49
Serves: 4 (two toasts each)

Ingredients

ROASTED VEGETABLES

1 small eggplant $1.91
8oz. mushrooms $2.19
1 medium zucchini $0.81
1 red bell pepper $1.69
2 carrots $0.27
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
Salt and Pepper $0.10

BALSAMIC VINAIGRETTE

1 clove garlic
2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar $0.40
2 Tbsp Dijon mustard $0.24
2 Tbsp canola oil $0.04
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
½ tsp honey $0.02
Salt and pepper to taste $0.05

TOAST

1 loaf or French bread $2.99
4 oz. goat cheese (chevre) $2.54

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Dice the eggplant into small cubes. Slice the zucchini into quarter rounds and the red bell pepper into thin strips. Peel the carrot then slice on a bias into very thin rounds. Cut the mushrooms into quarters.

Prepare two baking sheets by lining with foil and coating lightly with non-stick spray. Divide the chopped vegetables between the two baking sheets. Drizzle one tablespoon of olive oil over each baking sheet, then season liberally with salt and pepper. Toss the vegetables by hand to distribute the oil, salt, and pepper. Roast the vegetables in the preheated oven for about 45 minutes, or until soft and slightly browned on the edges.

While the vegetables are roasting, prepare the vinaigrette. Mince the clove of garlic and whisk it together with the balsamic vinegar, Dijon, canola oil, olive oil, and honey until smooth. Add salt and freshly cracked pepper to taste (I used about ¼ tsp salt and 10 cranks of a pepper mill).

Slice the loaf of bread into at least 8 one-inch slices. Toast lightly in a toaster or in a dry skillet over medium heat. Drizzle a spoonful of balsamic vinaigrette over each piece. Crumble the goat cheese and add a light sprinkle (1/2 oz. or less) to each piece.

When the vegetables are finished roasting, pile them onto the prepared toasts. Use any leftover vinaigrette to drizzle over top.

Notes: To cut down on costs, make your own ciabatta bread using this recipe. You can use store bought balsamic vinaigrette if preferred. Goat cheese is generally less expensive if a bigger portion is purchased. Leftover goat cheese freezes fairly well. Alternately, you can buy a smoked cheese, like smoked mozzarella or gruyere, thinly slice, and lay it over the vegetables. Return the topped toasts to the oven for a few minutes to melt the cheese.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/04/roasted-vegetable-toast

Pain dépices Recipe

One 9-inch (23cm) loaf

Adapted from Baking for All Occasions by Flo Braker

Pain dépices makes the most wonderful afternoon snack when youre foraging around for something slightly sweet, as I often find myself doing, but dont want something rich or creamy. That said, you could dress it up with a swipe of cream cheese or jam, or use slices of pain dépices to make an impromptu strawberry shortcake, piling on the berries and cream between a few moist slices.

3 1/2 cups (455g) flour 
1/2 cup (60g) dark rye flour 
2 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly-grated nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/4 teaspoon freshly-ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon anise seeds (whole) 
2 ounces (55g) unsalted butter, at room temperature 
1 large egg, at room temperature 
1 cup (340g) honey 
1 tablespoon finely-grated orange zest 
1 cup (240ml) water

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350º (180ºC). Butter a 9-inch (23cm) loaf pan, dust it with flour, then tap out any excess.

Sift together the flour, rye flour, baking soda, the ground spices and salt in a bowl. Sprinkle in the anise seeds.

In the bowl of a standing electric mixer, or by hand, mix together the butter, egg, honey (or honey and jam), and orange zest.

Add the water, then add the dry ingredients in three additions, scraping the sides of the bowl to make sure everything gets mixed in evenly.

Transfer the batter to the prepared loaf pan and bake for 60 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. The top will bake to a somewhat dark color, which is normal.

Cool 10 minutes, then tip the cake out of the loaf pan. Let cool completely before slicing.

Storage: Pain dépices can be wrapped in plastic and stored for at least a week, during which time the flavors will meld and itll get denser. It can also be frozen for a few months.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2009/04/pain-depices/

Shnetchi  biscuits

These shnetchi are very good served with jam, honey or Roger's Golden Syrup. This recipe was passed down from my Dad. He told me to always use whipping cream, although I sometimes use buttermilk and they turn out great too. My Dad used to have a shnetchi booth at the Mennonite Heritage Village Museum during Pioneer days. His booth was called 'Uncle Knals Shnetchi'.

Ingredients

2 3/4 cups flour
3/4 tsp salt
4 tsp baking powder
1/4 cup butter
1 cup whipping cream
2 eggs, well beaten

Directions

Mix dry ingredients together.

Cut in butter with pastry blender until crumbly.

Make a well in the dry ingredients, add cream and beaten eggs.

Using a fork stir together just until mixed. Don't overwork the dough or the biscuits will be tough.

Gather dough into a ball and pat out on counter to desired thickness, approx 3/4 to 1" thick.

Cut with round cookie cutter or whatever shape you want.

Place on pan and bake at 400º for 15 minutes or until golden in color.

Yield: 9 - 12 shnetchi..depending on the thickness and size of cutter you used.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/04/shnetchi-biscuits-flashback-friday

Recipe Spiced Lentil, Sweet Potato and Kale Whole Wheat Pockets

Makes 6 pockets

For the dough:

1 cup warm water (not hot or boiling)
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided

For the filling:

3 small sweet potatoes, scrubbed clean
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided, plus more for brushing
1 medium yellow onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 cup French green (Puy) lentils, picked over and rinsed
2 cups water
1/2 bunch kale, tough ribs and stems removed
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions

Combine the warm water and yeast in a small bowl and let sit until the yeast dissolves.

Meanwhile, combine the two flours and salt in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook and mix on low speed. Add 2 tablespoons of olive oil, followed by the dissolved yeast mixture, and mix on low speed until a shaggy dough forms. Knead for 7 to 10 minutes until dough is smooth. Lightly grease a large bowl with the remaining tablespoon of olive oil. Place the dough in the bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise for 1 to 2 hours, or until doubled in size.

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Prick the sweet potatoes in several places with a fork and place on a baking sheet. Bake 45 minutes to an hour, or until very soft to the touch. Set aside to cool.

Cut the onion in half. Thinly slice one half and set aside. Dice the other half. Warm 1 tablespoon of oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat and sauté the diced onion and garlic until onion is translucent. Add the cumin, cinnamon, and allspice and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add the lentils and water. Bring to a boil over high heat, then lower heat and simmer uncovered for 10 minutes.

Cut the kale into bite-size pieces. Add kale and salt to the lentils. Cover and simmer for 5 to 10 minutes more, until lentils are soft but not mushy. Taste and adjust seasoning. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the lentil and kale mixture to a bowl, leaving most of the cooking liquid in the pot.

Meanwhile, warm 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a heavy skillet over low heat. Add the thinly sliced onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are caramelized, about 20 to 25 minutes.

Increase the oven heat to 450°F. Divide the dough into 6 pieces and let rest for 20 minutes, loosely covered with plastic wrap. Peel the sweet potatoes and cut into 1-inch chunks. Mash with a fork until smooth and add a sprinkle of salt, if needed.

On a well-floured cutting board, roll a piece of the dough into an 8- or 9-inch oval. (If it starts to shrink back, set it aside to rest for 5 minutes and try again.) Spread about 1/4 cup mashed sweet potato over bottom half the dough, leaving room at the edges to seal the pocket closed. Cover with about 1/3 cup of the lentils and kale. Top with a small amount of caramelized onions. Fold top half of the dough over, and pinch and fold edges to seal securely.

Use a spatula to transfer pocket to a parchment-lined baking sheet. Brush top with olive oil and cut 2 or 3 small slits to let steam escape as it bakes. Repeat with remaining dough and filling.

Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until browned. Let cool for at least 5 minutes if serving immediately.

To freeze, let the pockets cool completely on the baking sheet and then place the entire baking sheet in the freezer. Once pockets are completely frozen, wrap each one individually in foil or plastic wrap, and store in a freezer-safe container. Thaw and reheat in the microwave or oven, or eat at room temperature.

Recipe Notes: Brown lentils can be substituted for the French green lentils, but begin checking for 
doneness a little earlier.

Per serving, based on 6 servings: Calories 452 - Fat 14.9 g - Saturated 2.5 g - Trans 0 g - Carbs 68.1 g - Fiber 8.1 g - Sugars 3.3 g - Protein 14.3 g - Cholesterol 7.2 mg - Sodium 818.2 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-spiced-lentil-sweet-potato-and-kale-whole-wheat-pockets-181100

European Black Bread - Bread Machine Recipe

makes 1 - 1 pound loaf

Ingredients

7/8 cup water 
3/4 teaspoon cider vinegar 
1 1/2 cups bread flour 
1/2 cup rye flour 
1/4 cup oat bran 
1 tablespoon margarine 
1 1/2 tablespoons white sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon caraway seed 
1 teaspoon dried minced onion 
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder 
1 teaspoon active dry yeast

Directions

Place the ingredients in the pan of the bread machine in the order suggested by the manufacturer. Select Normal setting, and then press Start.

Nutrition: Calories 120 kcal - Carbohydrates 23.4 g - Cholesterol 0 mg - Fat 1.8 g - Fiber 2.1 g - Protein 3.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/European-Black-Bread/Detail.aspx?prop24=RD_RelatedRecipes

this is the last bread recipe I promise. I kept running into other recipes that I thought I had to include  one can have too many of one thing and this comes fairly close. But I do love to give you choices  rotflmao.

Sauerkraut Rye Bread

Sams note: this is enough for two loaves  so you will need to do it in two batches in the bread machine OR I think one could fix the yeast and water and then mix with a dough hook like you would a regular loaf of bread. Of course this comes from one who has not tried it yet. Lol

Serves 24 - 2 loaves

Ingredients

2 cups sauerkraut - rinsed and drained 
1-1/2 cups warm water 
3 tablespoons molasses 
3 tablespoons butter 
3 tablespoons brown sugar 
2 teaspoons caraway seed 
1 tablespoon salt 
2 cups rye flour 
4 cups bread flour 
1 tablespoon active dry yeast

Directions

Place ingredients in the pan of the bread machine in the order recommended by the manufacturer. Select Basic Bread Cycle; press Start.

Nutrition: Calories 146 kcal - Carbohydrates 28 g - Cholesterol 4 mg - Fat 2 g - Fiber 2.5 g - Protein 3.9 g
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sauerkraut-Rye-Bread

Do you like jello? I love jello  plain or with fruit  cottage cheese is also very good. Wasnt there a layered jello dish that was popular in the seventies? I tried to make a jello mold one time. I was in a hurry so I put it in the freezer after adding each color thinking it would gel faster. The thing was to be six or seven inches high  layers of different colors. I dunked it in hot water and then turned it over to unmold it. Splat  it wasnt gelled at all  just partially frozen. I should try that again and plan more time. Anyhow  here are three recipes with a unique way of using jello.

Aunt Laura's Stained Glass Cake

Deputy Food Director Whitney Wright's favorite dessert comes courtesy of her aunt, Laura Kazlo, who served it at family events.

Makes 10 to 12 servings

Ingredients

1 (3-oz.) package orange-flavored gelatin 
1 (1-oz.) package unflavored gelatin, divided 
4 1/2 cups boiling water $
1 (3-oz.) package lime-flavored gelatin 
1 (3-oz.) package strawberry-flavored gelatin 
1 cup graham cracker crumbs 
1/4 cup butter, melted $
3/4 cup sugar, divided $
1/4 cup cold water $
1 cup pineapple juice $
2 cups heavy cream 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preparation

Stir together orange-flavored gelatin, 1 envelope unflavored gelatin, and 1 1/2 cups boiling water until gelatin dissolves. Pour into an 8-inch square pan. Repeat with lime- and strawberry-flavored gelatins, placing each mixture in its own pan. Chill pans until firm.

Run a small knife around outer edge of each pan. Cut chilled gelatin into 1/2-inch squares. Dip bottom of pans in warm water for 10 seconds. Unmold gelatin squares onto a jelly-roll pan. Chill until ready to use (up to 24 hours).

Preheat oven to 350°.

Stir together graham cracker crumbs, butter, and 1/4 cup sugar. Press into bottom of a 10-inch springform pan, and bake 10 minutes. Cool completely (about 20 minutes).

Meanwhile, sprinkle remaining 1 envelope unflavored gelatin over 1/4 cup cold water. Microwave pineapple juice in a microwave-safe bowl at HIGH 1 minute or until hot. Add hot pineapple juice to gelatin mixture, and stir until gelatin dissolves. Chill until consistency of unbeaten egg whites (20 to 30 minutes).

Beat cream, vanilla, and remaining 1/2 cup sugar until stiff peaks form. Fold in pineapple mixture until blended.

Gently fold three-fourths of gelatin squares into pineapple mixture; pour over crust in pan. Tap pan sharply on counter to remove air bubbles. Top with remaining gelatin. Tap on counter again. Cover and chill 12 hours.

Run a small knife around edge of pan, before unlocking sides, to break seal. Remove sides of pan before serving.

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/lauras-stained-glass-cake#

Stained Glass Easter Jello Eggs

You Will Need:

4 - 3oz Boxes of Jell-O in different colors
14oz can of Sweetened Condensed Milk
2 Envelopes Knox Unflavored Gelatin
1/2 Cup Cold Water
1 1/2 Cups Boiling Water
Jell-O Egg Molds (for eggs) or a loaf pan (for slices) or 9x13 glass pan (for squares)

Directions:

Make Jell-O according to package directions. Pour into separate pans and let chill in fridge, at least 3 hours.

Cut Jell-O into small blocks and mix flavors together. For Eggs, place blocks in Jell-O Egg Mold & close. For Squares, place blocks in 9x13 pan & for slices, place blocks in loaf pan.

Mix 2 envelopes of gelatin with 1/2 cup cold water until gelatin "blooms". Then add 1 1/2 cups boiling water and let gelatin dissolve. Add can of condensed milk. Cool. After cooled, pour milk into top hole of Eggs or over blocks in 9x13 pan. Chill at least 3 hours, preferably overnight.

Slice the Jell-O into blocks, cubes or remove eggs from mold & enjoy!

http://www.glutenista.com/gluten-free-easter-treat-recipes.html

Art You Can Eat by Christina

Jell-O Art (Adapted from The Food Librarian)

Ingredients:

4-6 three oz boxes of Jell-o in various colors (use four boxes if you want the top to be smooth.)
One 14 ounce can of sweetened condensed milk
2 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
boiling water

Directions

Follow instructions on back of Jell-o packages and make your Jell-o. Let sit for several hours in the fridge.

Once the Jell-o has set, cut the Jell-o into cubes.

Lightly oil a 9″ x 13″ Pyrex baking dish. (I dipped a paper towel in canola oil, and wiped it down.) Place cubes into casserole dish.

Repeat with all colors, mixing them in the pattern of your liking.

So pretty in the sunshine.

In a separate bowl, sprinkle two envelopes of gelatin into 1/2 a cup of cold water. Let sit for a minute or two.

Add 1 1/2 cup boiling water and dissolve. (I stirred mine.)

Add the can of condensed milk. Stir and cool. (I set mine in the fridge for 1/2 hour.)

Once it has cooled, pour the mixture over your Jell-o cubes. To remove bubbles on the surface, blow on them with a straw. Refrigerate overnight.

Once Jell-o is set, use a very sharp knife dipped in HOT water to slice Jell-o into squares

http://www.intimateweddings.com/blog/art-you-can-eat/

and here is an interesting dessert  I hope someone makes it  it sounds so good.

ufs à la neige -Snow Eggs
Six servings

Inspired by French Roots: Two cooks, two countries & the beautiful food along the way by Jean-Pierre Moullé and Denise Lurton Moullé (of Two Bordelais)

Its common to poach the meringues in milk, then use the milk afterward as the base for the crème anglaise, which Denise does in the book. However I like the custard to be really, really cold when served, so I make the custard sauce well in advance (it can be made up to three days ahead and refrigerated), so its hyper well-chilled when it hits the bowls. I chill the individual serving bowls, too. If you want to poach the meringues in the milk, Denise offers instructions and proportions in the book.

Although Americans are the ones prone to going to the extreme, I dialed down the egg yolks in Denises crème anglaise. She uses eight, I use six  so feel free to use either.

Youll notice I got a few larger blobs of caramel in mine because I was trying to drizzle the caramel while take pictures of it, which isnt recommended (especially if you like to bake barefoot.) So be present when making and drizzling the caramel. But when eating the finished dessert, you can do so with abandon.

Crème anglaise

2 cups (500ml) whole milk 
6 to 8 large egg yolks 
½ cup (100g) sugar 
½ vanilla bean

Meringues
6 to 8 large egg whites, at room temperature
1/3 cup (65g) sugar
pinch of salt

Caramel
¾ cup (150g) sugar
3 tablespoons water
Directions

To make the crème anglaise, combine the milk and sugar in a medium saucepan. Split the ½ vanilla bean lengthwise then scrape out the seeds and put them, and the pod, into the milk. In a separate bowl, whisk together the egg yolks. (Use six if you want a standard custard sauce, eight if you prefer it extra-rich.)

Make an ice bath by nesting a medium size metal bowl in a large bowl filled with ice and a little cold water. Set a mesh strainer over the top.

Heat the milk until steaming. Whisk some of the warmed milk mixture into the egg yolks, then scrape the warmed yolks back into the saucepan. Cook over medium-low heat, stirring constantly with a heatproof spatula, scraping the bottom, sides, and corners of the pan, until the custard is thick enough to coat the spatula. Dont let the mixture boil.

Immediately strain the custard through the mesh strainer into the chilled bowl. Pluck out the vanilla pod, wipe off any bits of egg on it, and return it to the warm custard. Stir the crème anglaise to help cool it down. Once cool, refrigerate.

To make the meringues, line a baking sheet lined with a clean tea towel or paper towels. In a large, wide saucepan or casserole, fill it about halfway with water and heat it until it comes to a lively simmer.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment at medium speed, or by hand with a whisk, whip the egg whites with the salt until they are foamy. Increase the speed of the mixer (or your whipping, with the whisk) until the egg whites begin to start holding their shape. Whip in the 1/3 cup sugar, one tablespoon at a time, until the whites hold their shape when you lift the whip. Do not overwhip or the meringues will be dry.

Using two large soup spoons, scoop up a generous amount of the meringue onto one spoon  it should be heaped up so high that it threatens to fall off  then take the second spoon to scrape it off, dropping the oval of meringue into the simmering water. (You might be tempted to spend a few moments shaping the mer


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

SUMMARY 24 APRIL, by Darowil

A very tough week this week with major *health issues* for two of our members and other significant ones as well.

*Swedenme* has had the worst possible news about her son- trying to come to terms with it as a family.

*Gagesmum* has had a stroke. Speech affected but caught early so hopefully a good recovery will be possible. In ICU Tuesday, now out. Latest report from Bikerbaby "Sorry that I haven't put something up about her progress. She has been taken out of ICU yesterday morning. There is some improvement but not a lot. She speech is still impaired and hopefully will come back. I know that is frustrating her the most right now. She is walking slowly with a walker and someone helping her. She is eating a regular soft food diet(which she is very happy about). She is going to go to rehab but we don't know if it's going to be in patient or out patient right now. I brought her my 10mm needles and some wool so she can try to knit. I know that is one of her goals right now is to knit again. It's been long days with this going on. " And for a photo and more info http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335055-1.html
Lurker reported that Bikerbaby had got Mel 'riled up' and she had managed 5 steps and later Bikerbaby posted, "Mel has made a lot of improvements. I am so proud of her for proving me wrong on purpose. I love testing that skill with her. But she is knitting, walking, her speech has improved. I think we will get a 100% Mel back. So happy I could cry."

The SO of *purl2divas* DD suffered a stroke last week- he was also caught early and so has had treatment leaving him with only some paralysis in the right hand only- after having been paralysed right down the right side. Further tests next week to see if further action required.

[b/Marianne[/b] has been diagnosed with severe sleep apnea. She will get her own CPAP machine in a few days and should feel loads better after that. Ben is a little bit better and with care could have a few more years ahead of him.

*Gwen* has had a change of medication for her arthritis due to side effects from the previous regime. She is also going to see a surgeon and may have hip replacements done. DH will be having cataract surgery in the next few weeks.

*sassafras* spent 6 hours in ER with nausea. vomiting and diarrhoea. Repeat performance a couple of nights later. Fever now gone and improving bit by bit.

*Sams* grandson Bentley has bronchitis.

*Cashmeregma* is still away but her mother is improving. Trying to convince her sister that she cannot provide all the care alone and that she must get some help in.

*Other Issues*
*Railyn* has car trouble- but looked at in the context of major health issues it doesnt seem so bad.

*Rookie* had a great time at Stitches and caught up with a friend- but got a sinus infection which though gave her the best sleep she has had for over a year. Now needing to pack up as getting new carpets in a week or so.

*Marikayknits* realized how long since she had posted so thought she should let us know she is still around and does read to keep up. She developed an infection after gallbladder surgery and took a number of months to recover. And now her MIL is with them, becoming increasingly dependent. Marikays DH has been a huge support through both of these times - another April anniversary, 47 years.

*grannypeg's* sons wedding Sunday, then away again Tuesday for Daves surgery Wednesday.

*patocenizo* has returned from 40 days away. Had a great time but glad to be back home and to have reliable Internet access again!

*nittergma* started work Wednesday in the home/hardware section of Walmart.

PHOTOS
3 - *Gwen* - Yarn kits (download)/DGS & his DM
5 - *Darowil* - Bangle/DGNs' drawings
5 - *Patocenizo* - Iguazu Falls/self & DH
7 - *Kate* - Luke & his daddy
13 - *Lurker* - Progress on the shrug
13 - *Caren* - Baby dresses & dolly
20 - *Gagesmom* - Greg, Gage & Deuce/Town photos
25 - *Gagesmom* - Baby dress completed/Next one started!
35 - *Caren* - Healing energy
41 - *Caren* - Healing energy
45 - *Pacer* - Matthew & his drawings
46 - *Lurker* - Shrug
55 - *Caren* - Seth/Window decorations
63 - *Caren * - Mini chocolate tartlets with pear on top
71 - *Caren* - Breakfast/Coffee
72 - *Kate* - Birthday card for 81BrightEyes
73 - *Budasha* - Summer top

RECIPES
9 -*Sam* - Pretzel recipes
15 - *Sam* - Chocolate mousse pie with pretzel crust
15 - *Sam* - Gluten free casseroles/Healthy recipes (links)
51 - *Sam* - Carnitas Mexican pizza
58 - *Sam* - Oven-Baked Breakfast Tacos 
63 - *Sam* - Dessert recipes

CRAFTS
1 - *Sam* - Socks pattern (link)
1 - *Sam* - Moon flower scarf (link)
9 - *Sam* - Scarf pattern (link)
41 - *Sam* - Wasabi peas socks (link)
53 - *Gwen* - Beginner Ruana or stole (free pattern) (Download)
59 - *Sam* - Yarn (link)
63 - *Sam * - Little girl's dress (link)
65 - *Sam* - Windowpane throw (link)
71 - *Gwen* - Free knitting patterns (link)
75 - *Sam* - Scarf/Yarn sale (links)

OTHERS
36 - *Sam* - Before and After the Earthquake (link)
42 - *Sam* - Music ( link)
50 - *Lurker* - Amazing art (link)
58 - *Lurker* - Ave Maria (link)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam. Thank you for opening.
Kate, thank you for summary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam , Kate and Margaret for the opening and summary.I am now going back to have a better look at the recipes 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great summary kate - thanks.



KateB said:


> SUMMARY 24 APRIL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

received this from Josephine (purplefi) today. --- sam

Hi Sam,

My apologies for not being at the tea party for a while. I have been away with my daughter and family and since I've been back I am trying to get everything sorted before I go into hospital next Friday. Also Peter has killed his computer and has decided to 'borrow' mine until Windows 10comes out. That means I am left using my tablet.

Please say hello to everyone for me and tell them I am thinking of them. I had read that Mel has had a stroke and I did send a message to her via her friend. Hope it's not too serious.

Please give my love and hugs to all at the tea party and perhaps once I am home from hospital I may be able to catch up.

Love and hugs

Josephine


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my, the first page. Thanks, Sam for the recipes and newsladies for the summary. It is always so helpful.

Such good news that Melody seems to be making progress every day.

Continued prayers for her, Sonja and her family, Daralene, Dawn,.

Hope that Desert Joy and Rookie are continuing to feel better.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

eek,the dreaded double post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder if I will make it to page one or page two?

Right we are still on page one- boy oh boy Sam that is a bumper edition of recipes! I have not slept this last half of the night and am tiring rapidly so will go back later and read through to see what delights you are offering us this week.

I have just baked my second Gluten free loaf and must extract it from the tin- the first was surprisingly good.

PS., thanks to both Margaret and Kate for the summary and lists.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for another great start and great recipes and thanks, Kate, for the summary.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam. Oh my, all those bread recipes but Cinnamon and Raisin is definitely my downfall. Will be trying that one for sure. Thanks too Kate for the summaries. 
It's good to hear of Mel's progress. I hope she'll be back among us before too long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lots of tasty recipes again Sam; my hat is off to you along with thanks. By the way, you asked at the tail end of the last KTP what yarn I was looking to use for the afghan you posted the pattern for. I have 5 GIANT skeins of Bernat Blanket in cream/geen/tan that I am going to try. It IS vey bulky but I think it might work. We shall see. I have to admit I tried another pattern and not until it got started did I notice the colors (though muted) look vey much like the standad camoflage which I personally am not very fond of. This is for a male that does like browns in varying shades and green so we shall see.

Oh, a minor correct to the summary (no harm done; I may have caused the mixup) but the surgery I'm headed toward is *not* hip replacement. I had that one over 5 years ago and in fact have both hips preciously replaced along with the knees. This surgery I don't know the exact name of (will find out Tuesday when I go for consultation) but do know it is much less recovery time; only 2 weeks. I had discussed it with the doctor over 2 years ago but had put it aside as I had already scheduled the thumb recontruction at the time. Then RA doc wanted me to continue to hold off until they started treating the RA and now has said to go see about having it done. Don't fret about this confusion; just didn't want folks to see this a a major major ordeal. I will keep you all posted. After all.....you guys are family. 

I have poison ivy.....grrrrr.....fortunately not too much or too bad. Just enough itching to drive crazy (didn't have to far to go either....hehehehe). Went to WallyWorld and there is a relatively new product out called Zanfel that is for poison ivy, poison oak, and sumac. It is rather expensive ($35 a small tube) but guarantees to stop the itching within 30 seconds and in most cases you only apply it once. It WORKS! Supposedly it will have the rash cleared up in 2-3 days. YES!!! I had been putting calamine lotion on it but didn't get a whole lot of relieve and had scratched in my sleep on spot on my leg until it bled so I am glad this stuff is working so far.

Have zero idea what I'm going to fix for dinner. DH's friend gave him some frozen steaks (friend's wife has gone on some new fangled diet) so I may just cook a couple of them. I'm no where near hungry yet as I ate a big salad for lunch around 3. DH is sitting here munching away on chips and DD is at work until midnight (they have a new floor set to do after closing which is why she wil be working so late.) May just wait and see if DH starts asking about real food not junk food.

Will chat with you all later. Going to crank out the needles for a bit. By the way *Julie* I really enjoyed our chat today. Sorry I had to rush off quickly.....nature was calling very loudly. (I know; TMI....hehehe)
TTYL

EDIT: *Kaye Jo* did you ever say how much wool will be needed to make the thrummed mittens at KAP in Aug.? Sam mentioned wool on sale at Knitpicks and I may go browsing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, great recipes. I can't wait to try some of those bread recipes. I've really liked making bread in the dutch ovens and get really crispy crusted bread -- great for dipping in flavored oils and for sandwiches. Although, I try to limit it to one loaf a week as it's not on my DASH diet.

Good news that Melody is doing better - hope the recovery continues at rehab and that the family is recovering from the shock of it all. I hope that they are able to monitor her better from hereon.

Thanks for the summaries Margaret and Kate--they are so valuable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Gweniepooh
> 
> Will chat with you all later. Going to crank out the needles for a bit. By the way Julie I really enjoyed our chat today. Sorry I had to rush off quickly.....nature was calling very loudly. (I know; TMI....hehehe)
> TTYL


 I agree it was a really good conversation! that's ok about the abrupt ending- these things happen!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, all the bread recipes have me salivating. I love bread but try to avoid it as much as possible. The roasted vegetable toast is a "to-do" for me. Too bad you can't go with Heidi to see your new GGS but I understand that too many visitors can overwhelm the new mom. Kate, thanks for your summary. Great job.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking my spot so I'll know where to get to when I get a chance to catch up. Of course I want the bread recipes but there won't be any time for baking for a while!

Anyway, I will try to stay updated on Mel and continue sending good thoughts for all in need.

Off to plunge into the next thing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the ad gwen. --- http://www.knitpicks.com/cfYarns/Yarn_List.cfm?ID=300155&media=BE150501&elink=1--YarnOfTheMonth&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE150501&utm_content=1--YarnOfTheMonth

and here is a pattern for thrumbed mittens that might give you some idea on yarns and amounts.

hhtp://www.wooltrends.ca/freepatterns_details.asp?pageCat=17

think green, cream and tan will look good on that throw - the pattern calls for 1200yds super bulky yarn. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Lots of tasty recipes again Sam; my hat is off to you along with thanks. By the way, you asked at the tail end of the last KTP what yarn I was looking to use for the afghan you posted the pattern for. I have 5 GIANT skeins of Bernat Blanket in cream/geen/tan that I am going to try. It IS vey bulky but I think it might work. We shall see. I have to admit I tried another pattern and not until it got started did I notice the colors (though muted) look vey much like the standad camoflage which I personally am not very fond of. This is for a male that does like browns in varying shades and green so we shall see.
> 
> EDIT: *Kaye Jo* did you ever say how much wool will be needed to make the thrummed mittens at KAP in Aug.? Sam mentioned wool on sale at Knitpicks and I may go browsing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

question - on the Almond Nut-Thins Crackers Recipe I gave today - I think the tail end of last weeks ktp - I am wondering if you could use regular flour or cake flour which might be a bit finer - and throw in some crushed almonds and turn out something like the recipe would make if you followed it? --- sam

and just in case you missed the recipe -------

D.I.Y. Friday: Almond Nut-Thins Crackers Recipe by NICOLE HUNN

As with all crispy, crunchy crackers, storing them in a sealed glass container at room temperature is the way to go. Theyll stay crispy and crunchy much, much longer.

Yield: About 7 dozen crackers

Ingredients

1 cup (160 g) superfine white rice flour*
1/2 cup (80 g) potato starch*
1 cup (120 g) almond meal (you can grind your own from whole raw almonds)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
5 tablespoons (70 g) unsalted butter, melted
1 egg white (50 g) at room temperature
6 to 8 tablespoons (3 to 4 fluid ounces) lukewarm water
*In place of both the superfine white rice flour and potato starch, you can use 1 3/4 cup (245 g) of my basic gum-free gluten free flour blend.

Directions

Preheat your oven to 325°F. Line 3 large rimmed baking sheets with unbleached parchment paper, and set them aside.

Make the dough. In a large bowl, place the superfine white rice flour, potato starch, almond meal and kosher salt, and whisk to combine well. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the butter, egg white and 6 tablespoons (3 fluid ounces) water, and mix to combine.

Add more water by the 1/4-teaspoonful and knead it in with clean hands until the dough holds together well without crumbling.

Divide the dough in three roughly equal pieces. Place one on a large piece of parchment paper and cover the other two with plastic wrap.

Roll out the dough and bake the crackers.

Cover the dough on the parchment with a second piece of parchment paper and roll out into a rough rectangle as close to 1/8-inch thick as possible.

Remove the top sheet of parchment paper and cut out rounds with a 1 1/2-inch cookie cutter.

Lift the rounds off the parchment with a small offset spatula or flat knife and place, about 1-inch apart, on the prepared baking sheets.

Place the baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and bake until lightly golden brown and dry to the touch (about 12 minutes).

Remove from the oven and allow to cool completely on the baking sheet. They will cool quickly.

Gather the scraps and press together with one of the remaining pieces of dough. Repeat the process with the remaining dough.

The final scraps of dough can be placed on a baking sheet as-is and baked.

Store the cooled crackers in a sealed glass container at room temperature. They will remain crispy when stored this way for at least a week.

basic gum-free gluten free flour blend:

66% white rice flour
22% potato starch
12% tapioca starch

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/d-i-y-friday-almond-nut-thins-crackers-recipe/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

question - on the Almond Nut-Thins Crackers Recipe I gave today - I think the tail end of last weeks ktp - I am wondering if you could use regular flour or cake flour which might be a bit finer - and throw in some crushed almonds and turn out something like the recipe would make if you followed it? --- sam

It might work with cake flour. I would put the almonds in a food processor to grind them up finer. A good question though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam , Kate and Margaret for the opening and summary.I am now going back to have a better look at the recipes
> Sonja


The same from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Sam, another great tea party. Thanks for the summary, Kate, at least. Think that's who dd it this week.

It's good to hear the least repot on Melody, I'm so glad she is now able to speak & her motor skills are improving.

I'm pooped now, the garden is in & I hauled 3 wagon loads of manure, the front-end loader is never on the tractor when I need to do something so I end up shoveling.
Only cucumbers & tomatoes left to put in as well as the cabbage, broccoli, etc that I have started. I hope to be able to move the plants to the greenhouse soon. I have no heat in there. So want to be sure I won't have to haul all them back in again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie...You are tiring me out with all that work. I only worked 9 hours today and then taught a knit group. Afterwards, Matthew and I did a few errands and ate dinner.

Thanks to Sam, Darowil, Kate and others who contribute to such a wonderful opening. 

I am getting very tired so won't stay up too much longer. I get to sleep in past 3 AM which will be a treat. Tomorrow needs to be a laundry and housework day. Some knitting time as well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Sam for wonderful recipes again and Summary Queens for the terrific memory aids. Bread is my weakness. So many of them sound delicious, but i am drawn to the Honey Cornmeal one. 

I spent the day at the clinic--annual physical plus mammogram. I absolutely love my doc; she's the best. Mammo report is already back with nothing bad showing up. I am grateful. 

Had a second interview last night for a new (maybe additional) job. It was enjoyable. I toured the house and met with some of the young women who live there now. I liked them immensely, and the house felt so comfortable to me. We'll see. The Board Chair said she'd get back with me in a week or so. I feel now that if I am offered the position, I will find it hard to refuse. I'm off to babysit DGS tonight. We are looking at temps in the 80s tomorrow and Sunday. That's quite warm for early May in MN. I'll take it!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, Sam,for another great opening. Your recipes always make me wish I were up to cooking again!
And thanks, also for the update from Josephine. I sure have missed her.
And a huge thank you for the update, Kate, and anyone else who helped with that!
Now I can find myself when I come back in the am!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> question - on the Almond Nut-Thins Crackers Recipe I gave today - I think the tail end of last weeks ktp - I am wondering if you could use regular flour or cake flour which might be a bit finer - and throw in some crushed almonds and turn out something like the recipe would make if you followed it? --- sam
> 
> It might work with cake flour. I would put the almonds in a food processor to grind them up finer. A good question though.


I am pretty sure cake flour would be ok- we can't get it though, so would have to use standard flour, so-called, possibly rather than our bread-baking High Grade flour. High Grade has a higher Gluten content.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...You are tiring me out with all that work. I only worked 9 hours today and then taught a knit group. Afterwards, Matthew and I did a few errands and ate dinner.
> 
> Thanks to Sam, Darowil, Kate and others who contribute to such a wonderful opening.
> 
> I am getting very tired so won't stay up too much longer. I get to sleep in past 3 AM which will be a treat. Tomorrow needs to be a laundry and housework day. Some knitting time as well.


I tire you out? This from the woman who works crazy hours for days on end?
Hope you have a nice day off.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Sisters (& Brothers) of the Heart,
I got up early and went to sit with my friend who had the hip replacement. She is the friend whos son took his life while she was in rehab. She was really emotional today so I let her talk and cry. The visit was good for us both I think. I will continue to lift her up as suicide is the hardest of any death to move forward from.
I have taken all the socks I have been working on which were cuff down or ill fitting and been frogging to start over and complete as Jim is on me to finish projects I have started. It is so good to be able to get them to fit. FINALLY. I love Margarets tip of hand measurement.
MARIKAYKNITS..I am so glad you are posting. Always room at the table for another friend. I am so sorry you had such complications from your gall bladder surgery. Wound Vacs are no fun. Hope you are doing well not. Happy 47th Anniversary. This is quite a record in this day and time when kids get a divorce because of the least little thing. A good marriage takes work. So glad you have been blessed with a loving DH.
Mags7 (MARILYN), So glad to have you join us. Dont ever worry about long posts. I have not been kicked out yet and I am guilty of them. We love to hear anything you want to share and laugh, cry, or pray or send healing thoughts for any concerns. Wonderful soft place to fall here.
JEANETTE, I know how crummy you must feel with that ole sinus infection, I am steadfast in lifting you up for healing.my you must feel with that ole sinus infection, I am steadfast in lifting you up for healing.
81 BRIGHTEYES, Happy Birthday!
CAREN, I hate it that you have to give a password for practically every site you go to. I keep a little notebook of my passwords but it is still a hassle. Lionbrand is the worlds worse.
GWEN, I loved the green sock pattern but for some reason could not download it. My sister used to get it all the time and it always looked so painful. Why do people that are really loved have to suffer?
Martina, Have I missed something. Didnt know you were in the process of getting a flat. Congratulations. I KNOW YOU ARE PASSED READY.
CATHY, Thank you for the link to Melody. I am so relieved to hear of the progress she is making. When Moma couldnt do her handwork she totally gave up. So good to know she is knitting again, though slow for her. Than you also for the update on Josephine.
LIZ, Love your summer top. Since I live in the South, I have never made a sweater. I do want to make the Orvis Poncho (Maybe in Purple) and a red lace shawl someday.
HEATHER, Sounds like you had a frustrating drive home with all the flooding. Good you made it home though.
MARY, I am ashamed to say, I forgot to speak up on the last posting. I meant to tell Matthew how d
SAM, Be sure and post your blanket when you finish. Thank you, Kate, and Margaret for all your hard work in keeping KTP going. It is sincerely appreciated by us all. I would just be so upset if I couldnt come here each day.
MARILYN ( MACHRISTIE) You job interview sounds wonderful. God is working for you.
Need to get off here and do something productive.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
JUNE, I love you and so enjoy your posts. You never post for any concerns, but want you to know I have your back there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks Sam for wonderful recipes again and Summary Queens for the terrific memory aids. Bread is my weakness. So many of them sound delicious, but i am drawn to the Honey Cornmeal one.
> 
> I spent the day at the clinic--annual physical plus mammogram. I absolutely love my doc; she's the best. Mammo report is already back with nothing bad showing up. I am grateful.
> 
> Had a second interview last night for a new (maybe additional) job. It was enjoyable. I toured the house and met with some of the young women who live there now. I liked them immensely, and the house felt so comfortable to me. We'll see. The Board Chair said she'd get back with me in a week or so. I feel now that if I am offered the position, I will find it hard to refuse. I'm off to babysit DGS tonight. We are looking at temps in the 80s tomorrow and Sunday. That's quite warm for early May in MN. I'll take it!!!


That's great news on the clear mammogram. And, the new job...will you be the HouseMom?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure cake flour would be ok- we can't get it though, so would have to use standard flour, so-called, possibly rather than our bread-baking High Grade flour. High Grade has a higher Gluten content.


You would definitely want to use standard flour or pastry flour. Pastry flour is some where between cake and all purpose flour. Bread flour would have too much gluten, it doesn't make good crackers. They turn out with more chew than snap in them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You would definitely want to use standard flour or pastry flour. Pastry flour is some where between cake and all purpose flour. Bread flour would have too much gluten, it doesn't make good crackers. They turn out with more chew than snap in them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the pattern so I could check out the amt of yarn needed...215 yards worsted weight wool. I may have some here I can use rather than make another purchse.

Yeah, I noticed that the throw called for 1200 yards so either I'll make it more a lapghan or perhaps chech and see how much of some other super bulky yarn I have on hand. I've cast it on twice already....just can't count tonight....so I don't know how much I'll get this evening.



thewren said:


> here is the ad gwen. --- http://www.knitpicks.com/cfYarns/Yarn_List.cfm?ID=300155&media=BE150501&elink=1--YarnOfTheMonth&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE150501&utm_content=1--YarnOfTheMonth
> 
> and here is a pattern for thrumbed mittens that might give you some idea on yarns and amounts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Question Sam....do you think if y used regular flour you'd omit the potato starch? And would you use plain flour or SF flour?


thewren said:


> question - on the Almond Nut-Thins Crackers Recipe I gave today - I think the tail end of last weeks ktp - I am wondering if you could use regular flour or cake flour which might be a bit finer - and throw in some crushed almonds and turn out something like the recipe would make if you followed it? --- sam
> 
> and just in case you missed the recipe -------
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for the summary - I had missed several pages of last week's ktp. 

What an afternoon yesterday turned into, major slow moving storm, which I was out in doing a school run, watching the news and talking about what family who have been out this morning saw, I was lucky not to be cut off and stuck on side of road. Glad I wasn't, as 12 yo niece was scared enough without that. Highway was closed shortly after I went through that section. Have another route planned for the next time this occurs, one which I think will not have too much water issue, fingers crossed.

Exceedingly bad storm system formed as part of a tropical low, slow moving and causing major issues last night and this morning. Unfortunately, 5 fatalities as a result of people thinking their skills were better than they were, 4 of the five were in 2 cars swept off a railway bridge, a family of 3 in 1 car, and a single male in the other. The last was an elderly gentlemen who was unable to be rescued after driving into deep flood water at a known trouble spot. Wet water rescue saved his wife, thank goodness.

15 yo niece has had her EEG, and awaiting results. Hopefully something showed so we can take precautions/treatment for this.

What a shock to read about Mel, hugs sent and prayers offered up to the angels. Hopefully she will recover fully and be able to get back to some of her antics. Hope Gage and Greg cope fine until this happens.

Off now to go to knitting group, working on a knitted/crocheted patch blanket - bit of an experiment really, uses different size needles/hooks and completely different yarn. Using bulky yarns for this as K4BN really needs blankets urgently and I have odd balls of bulky yarns around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question Sam....do you think if y used regular flour you'd omit the potato starch? And would you use plain flour or SF flour?


Potato starch makes a lovely moist addition to cakes, I seem to remember reading- not sure if that is what you want in these. But not SF raising flour is how I read this, does it have baking powder in it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've GOT to quit ignoring the mountain of dirty dishes in the kitchen and go get the cleaned up. Just had to pop in and see what all was happening befoe I did it. Betty I'll email you he patten for the green socks.
What is "standard" flour.....is i plain flour or self rising flour? I want to try and make those almond crackers.

Okay....limiting myself. TTYL

Quick Edit: SF flour does have either baking soda or powder in it. So do I use it or the plain flour?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've GOT to quit ignoring the mountain of dirty dishes in the kitchen and go get the cleaned up. Just had to pop in and see what all was happening befoe I did it. Betty I'll email you he patten for the green socks.
> What is "standard" flour.....is i plain flour or self rising flour? I want to try and make those almond crackers.
> 
> Okay....limiting myself. TTYL
> ...


Plain- Standard here means better for cake baking- less Gluten.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dishes done....well most of them. Still have maybe a 1/2 load that won't fit in the dishwasher and a couple of pans soaking.

*Sam* I just double checked my yarn and I only need 1 more skein of the Bernat Blanket to do the afghan. According to Joann's online site the store here has 10 skeins of it instock AND it is on sale for $6.99 so I'll go there in the morning. The color is called Sonoma; cream, med. brown, tan, & a muted sage-ish green. Yippee! And if they DON"T have it I iwll orrder 1 more skein. Whew!

EDIT: Just recheck the yardage and I have enough of the yarn!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie. I may swing by the health food store after going to Joann's in the morning and pick up the almonds and give this recipe using plain/standard flour a try. Just sounds good. Oh...do I leave out the potato starch?

EDIT: Don't need to buy yarn so just will go get the almonds! 


Lurker 2 said:


> Plain- Standard here means better for cake baking- less Gluten.


E


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie. I may swing by the health food store after going to Joann's in the morning and pick up the almonds and give this recipe using plain/standard flour a try. Just sounds good. Oh...do I leave out the potato starch?
> 
> EDIT: Don't need to buy yarn so just will go get the almonds!
> E


You might try it both ways, so long as you have the right total weight- It would depend so much on whether you can get the potato starch easily- I have a number of Russian recipes using it which would help use it up, rather than having it go stale in the cupboard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and all, just marking the week, then going to practice guitar, then I'll get caught up on this week, before there's no hope for me. lol
David got home Monday afternoon and doesn't leave again until Sunday, so I've just been hanging out with him and of course what running I have to do with Marla, but Wed night was her last day of work, she's now officially unemployed, she's going to wait until after kap to start looking, if she decides to go back to work. 
I am so glad that Mel is doing better, Julie, the shrug looks fantastic. 
Everyone have a great night. 
Lots of love and hugs, 
Kaye Jo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and all, just marking the week, then going to practice guitar, then I'll get caught up on this week, before there's no hope for me. lol
> David got home Monday afternoon and doesn't leave again until Sunday, so I've just been hanging out with him and of course what running I have to do with Marla, but Wed night was her last day of work, she's now officially unemployed, she's going to wait until after kap to start looking, if she decides to go back to work.
> I am so glad that Mel is doing better, Julie, the shrug looks fantastic.
> Everyone have a great night.
> ...


Thanks Kaye Jo- would not have made it , had it not been for your Workshop.
I think Marla is enjoying the prospect of being unemployed!
How nice that you had rather more time with David than usually happens in a week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell jim to mind his own business. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters (& Brothers) of the Heart,
> 
> I have taken all the socks I have been working on which were cuff down or ill fitting and been frogging to start over and complete as Jim is on me to finish projects I have started. It is so good to be able to get them to fit. FINALLY.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - when I need to cast on large numbers of sts I use a sts marker every thirty sts - I always count to make sure I have thirty - place marker and reapeat until you have the right number sts on needle - you can drop the markers on the first row. I've never had to recaston that way. I love that word recaston - my spell check put a red line under it - what does it know. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam for the pattern so I could check out the amt of yarn needed...215 yards worsted weight wool. I may have some here I can use rather than make another purchse.
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that the throw called for 1200 yards so either I'll make it more a lapghan or perhaps chech and see how much of some other super bulky yarn I have on hand. I've cast it on twice already....just can't count tonight....so I don't know how much I'll get this evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I would use regular flour - sf flour? - was thinking I would sift it a couple of times - thought that would make it more like the flour she uses although don't know what rice flour looks like. I suppose you could use all rice flour. I will need to experiment. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Question Sam....do you think if y used regular flour you'd omit the potato starch? And would you use plain flour or SF flour?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I would use regular flour - sf flour? - was thinking I would sift it a couple of times - thought that would make it more like the flour she uses although don't know what rice flour looks like. I suppose you could use all rice flour. I will need to experiment. --- sam


The reason for using the potsto starch is to give a better consistency to the cracker. If using regular flour omit both the rice flour and the potato starch. You should be able to buy rice flour at Walmart, possibly potato starch too. It is in the baking isle here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...You are tiring me out with all that work. I only worked 9 hours today and then taught a knit group. Afterwards, Matthew and I did a few errands and ate dinner.
> 
> Thanks to Sam, Darowil, Kate and others who contribute to such a wonderful opening.
> 
> I am getting very tired so won't stay up too much longer. I get to sleep in past 3 AM which will be a treat. Tomorrow needs to be a laundry and housework day. Some knitting time as well.


That's funny , I think you and Bonnie work very hard , enjoy your lie in 😴
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


machriste said:


> Thanks Sam for wonderful recipes again and Summary Queens for the terrific memory aids. Bread is my weakness. So many of them sound delicious, but i am drawn to the Honey Cornmeal one.
> 
> I spent the day at the clinic--annual physical plus mammogram. I absolutely love my doc; she's the best. Mammo report is already back with nothing bad showing up. I am grateful.
> 
> Had a second interview last night for a new (maybe additional) job. It was enjoyable. I toured the house and met with some of the young women who live there now. I liked them immensely, and the house felt so comfortable to me. We'll see. The Board Chair said she'd get back with me in a week or so. I feel now that if I am offered the position, I will find it hard to refuse. I'm off to babysit DGS tonight. We are looking at temps in the 80s tomorrow and Sunday. That's quite warm for early May in MN. I'll take it!!!


Glad everything went alright at the clinic Marilynn. Your job offer sounds interesting , will you have to live in or just stay there the days you work ?

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I would use regular flour - sf flour? - was thinking I would sift it a couple of times - thought that would make it more like the flour she uses although don't know what rice flour looks like. I suppose you could use all rice flour. I will need to experiment. --- sam


The recipe has no raising agent- surely SF flour does.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The recipe has no raising agent- surely SF flour does.


SF= super fine. There is no raising agent in it. The crackers are not meant to rise but to be crispy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> received this from Josephine (purplefi) today. --- sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> 
> ...


Good to hear- I was wondering what was going on it was so long since we heard from her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> SF= super fine. There is no raising agent in it. The crackers are not meant to rise but to be crispy.


Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I had a big reply all ready and lost my internet connection.
Thank you for all the warm welcomes.
Gwen I always have a project or 3 or 4 on the needles&#128512; right now is a Cowichan sweater for one daughter and a 3 button wrap for another. They are always sending me pictures of things they want and then I have to try and find the patterns&#128517; Lately I have been very lucky.

Bonnie we are on the Sunshine Coast. Powell River to be a exact. Were you through there? We are lucky, it is beautiful here.

Oh my goodness there are a lot of Marilynns here. That is unusual. Mine is a bit different has 2 n's. When I was in grade one my teacher was spelling my name with one n so I started doing the same. When my Mom noticed she told me it was wrong and I sais it couldn't be because teachers are smarter than Moms. Think I was corrected.&#128512;

Sam you must be like I am. If I could I would piddle around all night and sleep all day. Doesn't fit in well with everyone else though. When I was working I loved graveyard shift. Some of those bread recipes sound so good. I make bread all the time with my bread machine but I just use the dough cycle and then let it rise once more before baking in the oven. Get 2 loaves that way instead of one too.

So glad to hear Melody is doing so much better.

See I told ya I am chatty.
Again thanks for the welcomes.
Marilynn


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just heard on the news that The Duchess of Cambridge had a baby girl at 8.34am this morning. 8lb 3ozs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the world - Princess. I hope the labor and delivery wasn't too awful - I believe she was late and they were talking of inducing labor (not fun!). Hope all is well. Nice sized baby.

I'm still feeling icky and the infection seems to be slipping to my chest so I'm going to continue to doctor myself and take it easy. I'll be headed to the doctors on Monday if I'm not better by then. I had planned on going down to Dwight, IL to the BBQ cook off and meet up with PupLover, but upon waking with a cough have ruled that out. The town is on the famous Route #66 and DH was going to drive us down there in his 1967 red Chevy convertible. The weather is supposed to be wonderful today so I'm really bummed that we're not going.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. I am caught up on the last one and now off to page 1...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the world - Princess. I hope the labor and delivery wasn't too awful - I believe she was late and they were talking of inducing labor (not fun!). Hope all is well. Nice sized baby.
> 
> I'm still feeling icky and the infection seems to be slipping to my chest so I'm going to continue to doctor myself and take it easy. I'll be headed to the doctors on Monday if I'm not better by then. I had planned on going down to Dwight, IL to the BBQ cook off and meet up with PupLover, but upon waking with a cough have ruled that out. The town is on the famous Route #66 and DH was going to drive us down there in his 1967 red Chevy convertible. The weather is supposed to be wonderful today so I'm really bummed that we're not going.


Sorry you're still not feeling good. What a shame you have to miss your day out but better to stay home until you feel better. If you're still not feeling better by Monday I think a visit to the doctor is sensible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the world - Princess. I hope the labor and delivery wasn't too awful - I believe she was late and they were talking of inducing labor (not fun!). Hope all is well. Nice sized baby.
> 
> I'm still feeling icky and the infection seems to be slipping to my chest so I'm going to continue to doctor myself and take it easy. I'll be headed to the doctors on Monday if I'm not better by then. I had planned on going down to Dwight, IL to the BBQ cook off and meet up with PupLover, but upon waking with a cough have ruled that out. The town is on the famous Route #66 and DH was going to drive us down there in his 1967 red Chevy convertible. The weather is supposed to be wonderful today so I'm really bummed that we're not going.


Can't have been too bad as she wasn't in all that long I gather before there daughter arrived.

Sorry you aren't feeling any better- hope you recover soon. What a shame to miss the day out but better than increasing the likelihood of a bad chest.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

3:00 a.m. and I am awake. But that is fine as I have slept and woke feeling human. So excited, maybe I can use my new Addi click lace needles today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 3:00 a.m. and I am awake. But that is fine as I have slept and woke feeling human. So excited, maybe I can use my new Addi click lace needles today.


If you are awake and feel human think of what you can achieve inthe peace and quite. Guess how I know how good this time is? Sound slike you are feeling much better if you are feeling human.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sam, another great tea party. Thanks for the summary, Kate, at least. Think that's who dd it this week.
> 
> It's good to hear the least repot on Melody, I'm so glad she is now able to speak & her motor skills are improving.
> 
> ...


You must be pretty fit Bonnie, That is a lot of work on top of everything else you do.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you for the summary - I had missed several pages of last week's ktp.
> 
> What an afternoon yesterday turned into, major slow moving storm, which I was out in doing a school run, watching the news and talking about what family who have been out this morning saw, I was lucky not to be cut off and stuck on side of road. Glad I wasn't, as 12 yo niece was scared enough without that. Highway was closed shortly after I went through that section. Have another route planned for the next time this occurs, one which I think will not have too much water issue, fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Stay safe up there Heather. Very sad to hear about those deaths. There has been a lot of damage done from what I hear.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello to everyone - It's beautiful here, hopefully a wonderful day. Have some people coming today to pick up some furniture I've had to sell. Still not sure what I will do with the things that were in them. Will be very busy around here. More next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I'm off on another wine tour, this time with my 2 DDs. We will visit 8 wineries and come home with 8 flower and 8 herb plants - plus lots of wine! It is an absolutely gorgeous day - supposed to be 72 degrees this afternoon! I think Spring has finally gotten here.

Sam, I'm going to have to read your bread recipes later - my church sells bread at our local Dairy Day to raise money for our Kids to Camp program.


saying prayers for all our ill and hurting members - especially Melody.

Gotta run - girls just called. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry you're still not feeling good. What a shame you have to miss your day out but better to stay home until you feel better. If you're still not feeling better by Monday I think a visit to the doctor is sensible.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 3:00 a.m. and I am awake. But that is fine as I have slept and woke feeling human. So excited, maybe I can use my new Addi click lace needles today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the news that The Duchess of Cambridge had a baby girl at 8.34am this morning. 8lb 3ozs.


That is nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Marikayknits


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday indeed Marikayknits- have a lovley day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday indeed Marikayknits- have a lovley day.


Happy birthday from me too


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday from me too


And Happy Birthday from me, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the world - Princess. I hope the labor and delivery wasn't too awful - I believe she was late and they were talking of inducing labor (not fun!). Hope all is well. Nice sized baby.
> 
> I'm still feeling icky and the infection seems to be slipping to my chest so I'm going to continue to doctor myself and take it easy. I'll be headed to the doctors on Monday if I'm not better by then. I had planned on going down to Dwight, IL to the BBQ cook off and meet up with PupLover, but upon waking with a cough have ruled that out. The town is on the famous Route #66 and DH was going to drive us down there in his 1967 red Chevy convertible. The weather is supposed to be wonderful today so I'm really bummed that we're not going.


Sorry you still don't feel to good , shame you have to miss what sounds like a lovely day out . Hope you start to feel better soon 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And Happy Birthday from me, too!


And from me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> 3:00 a.m. and I am awake. But that is fine as I have slept and woke feeling human. So excited, maybe I can use my new Addi click lace needles today.


Good that you are finally feeling human again , but a shame that you woke a bit to early . So what are you going to knit with these lovely new needles ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'm off on another wine tour, this time with my 2 DDs. We will visit 8 wineries and come home with 8 flower and 8 herb plants - plus lots of wine! It is an absolutely gorgeous day - supposed to be 72 degrees this afternoon! I think Spring has finally gotten here.
> 
> Sam, I'm going to have to read your bread recipes later - my church sells bread at our local Dairy Day to raise money for our Kids to Camp program.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely day out Paula 🌞🍷
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty. It's always great to hear from you. You always are conscientous in mentioning everyone. Your are a true friend to so many and I want you to know I consider you a sister of my heart as so many here are!
My little concerns are so minor compared to others that they're not worth mentioning. I feel so blessed that at my age, and even though it's challenging to walk, my over-all health is still good.
God bless.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell jim to mind his own business. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - when I need to cast on large numbers of sts I use a sts marker every thirty sts - I always count to make sure I have thirty - place marker and reapeat until you have the right number sts on needle - you can drop the markers on the first row. I've never had to recaston that way. I love that word recaston - my spell check put a red line under it - what does it know. --- sam


I do the same thing, Sam, using markers when casting on a lot of stitches. I make enough mistakes without miscounting.
Obviously, spell check doesn't knit or it would recognize your recaston!! I didn't have a problem with it!
Junek


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Back later. Taking DH to dialysis.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Marikayknits


Happy Birthday from me too. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Well I had a big reply all ready and lost my internet connection.
> Thank you for all the warm welcomes.
> Gwen I always have a project or 3 or 4 on the needles😀 right now is a Cowichan sweater for one daughter and a 3 button wrap for another. They are always sending me pictures of things they want and then I have to try and find the patterns😅 Lately I have been very lucky.
> 
> ...


Glad you're joining in our chat. I'm in the middle of knitting a pr. of ankle socks. But sort of lolly-gagging with it since I can't seem to get motivated! I want to make a lacy summer scarf for my sister for her birthday in June but have to order the yarn. LYS's are non existent here.
I could almost live off bread although I'm sure I'd die of malnutrition. But I do love good bread. Thank goodness, some really smart person came up with frozen roll dough. They taste exactly like home made. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the news that The Duchess of Cambridge had a baby girl at 8.34am this morning. 8lb 3ozs.


I guess they can relax now. An heir and a spare! I'm surprised the baby was that large....she gains such a little bit of weight when pregnant.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the world - Princess. I hope the labor and delivery wasn't too awful - I believe she was late and they were talking of inducing labor (not fun!). Hope all is well. Nice sized baby.
> 
> I'm still feeling icky and the infection seems to be slipping to my chest so I'm going to continue to doctor myself and take it easy. I'll be headed to the doctors on Monday if I'm not better by then. I had planned on going down to Dwight, IL to the BBQ cook off and meet up with PupLover, but upon waking with a cough have ruled that out. The town is on the famous Route #66 and DH was going to drive us down there in his 1967 red Chevy convertible. The weather is supposed to be wonderful today so I'm really bummed that we're not going.


I'm sorry the ickiness has prevented you having what sounds like a great day. But you probably wouldn't have enjoyed it. Hope you're better soon. And if you go to the dr, I hope he gives you something to get rid of the mess.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I guess they can relax now. An heir and a spare! I'm surprised the baby was that large....she gains such a little bit of weight when pregnant.
> Junek


Maryanne saw that George was few ounces bigger


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the explanation!


You are most welcome. Rice flour comes in White, brown, sweet and super fine. At least those are all the ones I have heard of and have.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello to everyone - It's beautiful here, hopefully a wonderful day. Have some people coming today to pick up some furniture I've had to sell. Still not sure what I will do with the things that were in them. Will be very busy around here. More next time...VA Sharon


I hope you have a chance to get outside in the pretty weather. It will be even lovelier tomorrow with temperatures in the 70's.
I'm going to make sure my chair is charged overnight so I can go for my (st)roll around outside by our pond and woods tomorrow.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'm off on another wine tour, this time with my 2 DDs. We will visit 8 wineries and come home with 8 flower and 8 herb plants - plus lots of wine! It is an absolutely gorgeous day - supposed to be 72 degrees this afternoon! I think Spring has finally gotten here.
> 
> Sam, I'm going to have to read your bread recipes later - my church sells bread at our local Dairy Day to raise money for our Kids to Camp program.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll enjoy your day out. Is your DH on his trip to Alaska yet?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Just saw it was your birthday, MaryKayKNits. I hope it's wonderful and you can spread outthe celebrations for at least a week!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning again today. We are to get up to 18.8c/66f. 

Today's photo is one of the recipes posted by Sam. It is good. For all those GF and diabetic folks, I used a gluten free all purpose flour and coconut sugar. You could also use agave nectar, it doesn't change the texture much at all. I would add an extra teaspoon of water, just my thoughts. 

Healing energy going to all in need and Hugs for everyone. Have a fabulous day, remember to smile and hug yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

One skein of worsted weight, Gwen, I don't remember if I posted or not, I know I threw in the link to the pattern, but I have chronic CRAFT, so no telling. LOL!
http://www.wooltrends.ca/freepatterns_details.asp?pageCat=17


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning again today. We are to get up to 18.8c/66f.
> 
> Today's photo is one of the recipes posted by Sam. It is good. For all those GF and diabetic folks, I used a gluten free all purpose flour and coconut sugar. You could also use agave nectar, it doesn't change the texture much at all. I would add an extra teaspoon of water, just my thoughts.
> 
> Healing energy going to all in need and Hugs for everyone. Have a fabulous day, remember to smile and hug yourself.


Good morning Caren, the brownie in a mug looks great, playing in the water, in the "hot weather" in Scotland, not so much. lolol It looks really cold, brrrr. :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam and company!! DH and I are in beautiful Santa Barbara, Ca for the weekend celebrating his belated birthday. Beautiful weather and view from our balcony. It took us about three hours from our home because I needed to visit one yarn shop on our way here and that was about a 20 minute "visit" plus a stop at a Starbucks in the Malibu area. The drive on PCH is always lovely specially with no traffic to endure. Sam, those bread recipes are to die for!! Thanks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stay safe up there Heather. Very sad to hear about those deaths. There has been a lot of damage done from what I hear.


From me too. Very scary, to be out in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'm off on another wine tour, this time with my 2 DDs. We will visit 8 wineries and come home with 8 flower and 8 herb plants - plus lots of wine! It is an absolutely gorgeous day - supposed to be 72 degrees this afternoon! I think Spring has finally gotten here.
> 
> Sam, I'm going to have to read your bread recipes later - my church sells bread at our local Dairy Day to raise money for our Kids to Camp program.
> 
> ...


Have fun!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Marikayknits


Happy Birthday from me too!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning again today. We are to get up to 18.8c/66f.
> 
> Today's photo is one of the recipes posted by Sam. It is good. For all those GF and diabetic folks, I used a gluten free all purpose flour and coconut sugar. You could also use agave nectar, it doesn't change the texture much at all. I would add an extra teaspoon of water, just my thoughts.
> 
> Healing energy going to all in need and Hugs for everyone. Have a fabulous day, remember to smile and hug yourself.


Good morning Caren. Lots of smiles and hugs to you too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We stayed the night in Powell River, in the old hotel downtown that was once a courthouse, I think, a very neat place.
Do you ever see the program, Canada: Over the Edge,? there was one on a few weeks ago that featured the Sunshine coast & showed all the interesting sites of Powell River, your interesting sunken ship breakwater & historic theatre .



mags7 said:


> Well I had a big reply all ready and lost my internet connection.
> Thank you for all the warm welcomes.
> Gwen I always have a project or 3 or 4 on the needles😀 right now is a Cowichan sweater for one daughter and a 3 button wrap for another. They are always sending me pictures of things they want and then I have to try and find the patterns😅 Lately I have been very lucky.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the news that The Duchess of Cambridge had a baby girl at 8.34am this morning. 8lb 3ozs.


Welcome to the world, baby girl. She certainly doesn't have petit babies, does she? lol


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How exciting!!! Yay!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the world, baby girl. She certainly doesn'thave petit babies, does she? lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry you. Are still not feeling well & have to miss your outing.
How is dawns mom doing?
I assume if you planned to meet you have talked to her.



RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the world - Princess. I hope the labor and delivery wasn't too awful - I believe she was late and they were talking of inducing labor (not fun!). Hope all is well. Nice sized baby.
> 
> I'm still feeling icky and the infection seems to be slipping to my chest so I'm going to continue to doctor myself and take it easy. I'll be headed to the doctors on Monday if I'm not better by then. I had planned on going down to Dwight, IL to the BBQ cook off and meet up with PupLover, but upon waking with a cough have ruled that out. The town is on the famous Route #66 and DH was going to drive us down there in his 1967 red Chevy convertible. The weather is supposed to be wonderful today so I'm really bummed that we're not going.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'm off on another wine tour, this time with my 2 DDs. We will visit 8 wineries and come home with 8 flower and 8 herb plants - plus lots of wine! It is an absolutely gorgeous day - supposed to be 72 degrees this afternoon! I think Spring has finally gotten here.
> 
> Sam, I'm going to have to read your bread recipes later - my church sells bread at our local Dairy Day to raise money for our Kids to Camp program.
> 
> ...


Hhhhmmmm! Going on a winery tour and bringing home flower and herb plants. Sounds like a cover up to me. I hope you enjoy the winery tour with the girls. Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the world - Princess. I hope the labor and delivery wasn't too awful - I believe she was late and they were talking of inducing labor (not fun!). Hope all is well. Nice sized baby.
> 
> I'm still feeling icky and the infection seems to be slipping to my chest so I'm going to continue to doctor myself and take it easy. I'll be headed to the doctors on Monday if I'm not better by then. I had planned on going down to Dwight, IL to the BBQ cook off and meet up with PupLover, but upon waking with a cough have ruled that out. The town is on the famous Route #66 and DH was going to drive us down there in his 1967 red Chevy convertible. The weather is supposed to be wonderful today so I'm really bummed that we're not going.


Oh yuck! Sucks to miss out on your road trip, I sure hope you are able to get it under control long before Monday. 
Thought I was going to have to take Ryssa to the vet on Monday, but she's finally doing better, the silly dog ate paper towel and tissues, and mildly blocked herself up, so canned pumpkin and yogurt and she's passing it all, but good grief, what these animals can get themselves up to. By the way, we know it's paper as it's coming out in her stool, looks like she tried to weave in her tummy... She really should leave the fiber arts to me. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - when I need to cast on large numbers of sts I use a sts marker every thirty sts - I always count to make sure I have thirty - place marker and reapeat until you have the right number sts on needle - you can drop the markers on the first row. I've never had to recaston that way. I love that word recaston - my spell check put a red line under it - what does it know. --- sam


I do that too, it's so much easier to keep track.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You must be pretty fit Bonnie, That is a lot of work on top of everything else you do.


I wish, I feel pretty out of shape after the winter. Hopefully after a few days of hard work I will " toughen up" :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree with Sam, Betty. What difference could it possibly make to Jim if you have unfinished projects!??
> Sam, you're a real hoot sometimes, but always so accurate in your remarks!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and company!! DH and I are in beautiful Santa Barbara, Ca for the weekend celebrating his belated birthday. Beautiful weather and view from our balcony. It took us about three hours from our home because I needed to visit one yarn shop on our way here and that was about a 20 minute "visit" plus a stop at a Starbucks in the Malibu area. The drive on PCH is always lovely specially with no traffic to endure. Sam, those bread recipes are to die for!! Thanks


One day, I will get to drive the Pacific Coast Highway, well, I'll get to knit and watch the scenery, D can drive. lol
Have a great time!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks Sam for wonderful recipes again and Summary Queens for the terrific memory aids. Bread is my weakness. So many of them sound delicious, but i am drawn to the Honey Cornmeal one.
> 
> I spent the day at the clinic--annual physical plus mammogram. I absolutely love my doc; she's the best. Mammo report is already back with nothing bad showing up. I am grateful.
> 
> Had a second interview last night for a new (maybe additional) job. It was enjoyable. I toured the house and met with some of the young women who live there now. I liked them immensely, and the house felt so comfortable to me. We'll see. The Board Chair said she'd get back with me in a week or so. I feel now that if I am offered the position, I will find it hard to refuse. I'm off to babysit DGS tonight. We are looking at temps in the 80s tomorrow and Sunday. That's quite warm for early May in MN. I'll take it!!!


Hope that you get the job offer!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and company!! DH and I are in beautiful Santa Barbara, Ca for the weekend celebrating his belated birthday. Beautiful weather and view from our balcony. It took us about three hours from our home because I needed to visit one yarn shop on our way here and that was about a 20 minute "visit" plus a stop at a Starbucks in the Malibu area. The drive on PCH is always lovely specially with no traffic to endure. Sam, those bread recipes are to die for!! Thanks


Happy Belated birthday to your DH. Enjoy your outing and your new yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!! Caught up, now to get dressed in record time, before Marla pulls up for us to go to Menards and get edging bricks for the garden, they are on sale, big time. D is going fishing, well, if and when he gets up. lol
Have a great day all!!!!!!!!!!!

Start the day with a hug! 
{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits, happy birthday.
Patocinzio, have a nice weekend & happy birthday to your DH. We have travelled little bits of the PCH in Oregon & Washington but always seem to run. Into rain & have to go inland. Hopefully some day we will travel farther south .
Dessert Joy, glad to hear you are finally on the mend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Marikayknits. May today and everyday be filled with many blessings and wonderful opportunities.

Rookie...So sorry to hear that you are not feeling well again. As much as you would love to get together with Dawn, it would be best to not get her sick. Rest up today.

Heather...Your weather and roads sound horrible. Stay safe.

My day off started with me waking up at 3:30 and taking my thyroid medicine. I always take it at that time so it is my normal. I crawled back into bed since I did not need to be up and I slept another 4 hours. I then did some knitting while sitting in bed and then finally got some laundry started. The second load is now going and I am still in my PJs. I do need to get dressed and go out and about today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, the brownie in a mug looks great, playing in the water, in the "hot weather" in Scotland, not so much. lolol It looks really cold, brrrr. :lol:


Good morning Kaye Jo. It was good but a little dry, will fix that next time. The water wasn't really cold at all. Then I didn't think the water in Alaske was cold either when I was there. 😁😁😊😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> My day off started with me waking up at 3:30 and taking my thyroid medicine. I always take it at that time so it is my normal. I crawled back into bed since I did not need to be up and I slept another 4 hours. I then did some knitting while sitting in bed and then finally got some laundry started. The second load is now going and I am still in my PJs. I do need to get dressed and go out and about today.


Good the know you took time for you and got some rest and knitting done. You deserve it. 
I'm being lazy today putting off the shopping until later getting some knitting done and catching up on missed races.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Lots of smiles and hugs to you too!


Good afternoon Angela. Thank you and back to you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Enjoy Santa Barbara, it is one of my favorite places.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I have read three times and can't remember who wished me well. Feel so rude. Know it lifted my spirit.
I actually walked Maya this morning. Felt divine.
Sonja, I am working (mostly in working) a lace shawl. Have decided if all that is needed is a left lean decrease I would change the: k2tog thru back loop to: Ssk2tog. And save myself grief.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning again today. We are to get up to 18.8c/66f.
> 
> Today's photo is one of the recipes posted by Sam. It is good. For all those GF and diabetic folks, I used a gluten free all purpose flour and coconut sugar. You could also use agave nectar, it doesn't change the texture much at all. I would add an extra teaspoon of water, just my thoughts.
> 
> Healing energy going to all in need and Hugs for everyone. Have a fabulous day, remember to smile and hug yourself.


 That looks yummy , think I will have to give it a try 
That water looks lovely and warm😬not
Now if you were a UK northerner you would have been swimming in the water or a Swede would have had a sauna and a swim. 🏊
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You


pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Marikayknits. May today and everyday be filled with many blessings and wonderful opportunities.
> 
> Rookie...So sorry to hear that you are not feeling well again. As much as you would love to get together with Dawn, it would be best to not get her sick. Rest up today.
> 
> ...


My my my what a lazy lady you are , who are you and what have you done with the real Pacer 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I have read three times and can't remember who wished me well. Feel so rude. Know it lifted my spirit.
> I actually walked Maya this morning. Felt divine.
> Sonja, I am working (mostly in working) a lace shawl. Have decided if all that is needed is a left lean decrease I would change the: k2tog thru back loop to: Ssk2tog. And save myself grief.


I will look forward to seeing a picture of your shawl when it is finished
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Marikayknits!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree with Sam, Betty. What difference could it possibly make to Jim if you have unfinished projects!??
> Sam, you're a real hoot sometimes, but always so accurate in your remarks!
> Junek


..because he doesn't want her to buy more yarn until she finishes her WIPs? I know that's how mine thinks! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad you're joining in our chat. I'm in the middle of knitting a pr. of ankle socks. But sort of lolly-gagging with it since I can't seem to get motivated! I want to make a lacy summer scarf for my sister for her birthday in June but have to order the yarn. LYS's are non existent here.
> I could almost live off bread although I'm sure I'd die of malnutrition. But I do love good bread. Thank goodness, some really smart person came up with frozen roll dough. They taste exactly like home made.
> Junek


First time I've heard "lolly-gagging".......I like it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope you have a chance to get outside in the pretty weather. It will be even lovelier tomorrow with temperatures in the 70's.
> I'm going to make sure my chair is charged overnight so I can go for my (st)roll around outside by our pond and woods tomorrow.
> Junek


You have a great turn of phrase, I love your (st)rolls too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 3:00 a.m. and I am awake. But that is fine as I have slept and woke feeling human. So excited, maybe I can use my new Addi click lace needles today.


Nothing like a new toy to help you feel better!! Hope you like them.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Marykayknits. Happy that you joined in again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Start the day with a hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> ..because he doesn't want her to buy more yarn until she finishes her WIPs? I know that's how mine thinks! :lol:


Mine doesn't even notice how many or what project(s) I might be working on and he rarely, if ever, comments on the size of my stash.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm in!


Me, too!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You
> 
> My my my what a lazy lady you are , who are you and what have you done with the real Pacer 😄
> Sonja


The real Pacer will be back soon enough.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The real Pacer will be back soon enough.


Oh well at least you got one lazy day . I bet the earthquake was a real shock we had one here a few year back and like you it was definitely a shock as you definitely don't associate England with earthquakes. It was in the middle of the night and everything shook . My imagination scared me witless before I realised what it actually was 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Rice flour comes in White, brown, sweet and super fine. At least those are all the ones I have heard of and have.


We have the brown, white and sweet, but I don't recall seeing super fine. I am finding rice flour good to work with, although the two loaves I have made were from a ready mixed blend- now to work out my own preferred mix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


I was reading somewhere that a lot of these problems are caused by the mining- but of course you also have fault lines in the US- when I was in a medium bad quake in Christchurch what struck me was the noise- one could hear it before one felt it. It would be a shock if not a normal occurrence.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was reading somewhere that a lot of these problems are caused by the mining- but of course you also have fault lines in the US- when I was in a medium bad quake in Christchurch what struck me was the noise- one could hear it before one felt it. It would be a shock if not a normal occurrence.


According to the news agency, it has been 70 years since one that strong has hit this area so I have never experienced this in my life time. My DH thought the washing machine had gone bad, but I couldn't imagine why it shook the whole building and our dresser handles were even clanging. Quite a frightening few seconds of my day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually do tht too but was just being lazy and didn't want to get up and find the markers....LOL. Finally did this morning and it cast on like a dream.


thewren said:


> gwen - when I need to cast on large numbers of sts I use a sts marker every thirty sts - I always count to make sure I have thirty - place marker and reapeat until you have the right number sts on needle - you can drop the markers on the first row. I've never had to recaston that way. I love that word recaston - my spell check put a red line under it - what does it know. --- sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Phew! I have finally caught up with the end of the last TP and the beginning of this one! I think I had last looked in on Thursday morning, but a lot had been happening in the meantime.

I have had an interesting couple of days. On Thursday evening, I had a text from my nephew to announce the he and his partner had got married that afternoon in Greve in Chianti. They had been on holiday in Tuscany with his family - his dad (my brother) and his partner, her daughter and son-in-law, his sister, her husband and two daughters, not to mention their 20 month old son! We won't know the full story until they get back tomorrow, but we think they may have made the arrangements before they went out. If they did, they kept them a close secret. My very shocked brother sent me a message to say he had never been to a wedding in jeans and T-shirt before!

Yesterday, we had a lovely day out with some old friends, on a tour of a vineyard just outside Cambridge. We had an excellent lunch, tasted lots of wines and enjoyed an informative walk around the vines and the winery. I am still not totally convinced that English wine represents good value for money, but the quality does seem to be improving!

Best wishes to everyone. I will try to stay up to date with the news for the rest of the week!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL.....my bad....when I typed SF I was suppose to be typing SR for self rising. DUH.....


NanaCaren said:


> SF= super fine. There is no raising agent in it. The crackers are not meant to rise but to be crispy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And a very happy birthday from me too Marikaykniits.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL.....my bad....when I typed SF I was suppose to be typing SR for self rising. DUH.....


We all make typo's on occasion


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


Do they do fracking in your area? There have been quakes in Alberta where it's done & no quakes ever before. I can't believe they continue to do that, there is a water shortage & they pump 1000's of gallons of fresh water down there never to be used again. Insane!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


Oh dear that is not good. I hope there are no more as well. I wouldn't notice here with the army base so close and a gravel quarry too, we are always feing shaking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are about 1/2 a mile from a rock quarry also andf feel our own "quakes" when blasting occurs. First time I felt it I was a bit concerned.


NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear that is not good. I hope there are no more as well. I wouldn't notice here with the army base so close and a gravel quarry too, we are always feing shaking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have the brown, white and sweet, but I don't recall seeing super fine. I am finding rice flour good to work with, although the two loaves I have made were from a ready mixed blend- now to work out my own preferred mix.


Most of my baking is done with premixed blends. Amy is the adventurous one and let's me know what, how much to use for different things. Currently working on finding a really good cressant dough. Am also figuring out how to make my own rice paper for spring rolls and such.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are about 1/2 a mile from a rock quarry also andf feel our own "quakes" when blasting occurs. First time I felt it I was a bit concerned.


It was scary at first but I doon got used to the quakes. My sil messages me when we do have quakes. I would not know other ways. Blasting nakes the house shake worse than any real quake has.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, great that you were able to have a sleep-in so often when you are used to waking at a certain time you wake anyway, at least I do but I imagine you were so tired after such a long stretch you body needed it.

Paula, hope you have a nice day out, sounds like fun.

I got the last of my started plants transplanted into pots this morning, glad that job is done. We are going out for supper & I am to bring dessert. I made Drumstick cake, actually 2, one to take & one for the freezer. I have a small windmill in the garden, I planted sweet peas around the bottom of it, by the time summer is over they almost cover it completely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't believe his many kohlrabi I had to transplant, I thought I'd only planted about 20 seeds but have 3 dozen, good grief. Good thing they are GSs favorite.
I also transplanted more cabbage, don't need them but wil pass on to someone. I can't Najee myself throw then out.
It has been warm enough the last few days the leaves are starting to come out need a couple more nice days & it should be green.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they do fracking in your area? There have been quakes in Alberta where it's done & no quakes ever before. I can't believe they continue to do that, there is a water shortage & they pump 1000's of gallons of fresh water down there never to be used again. Insane!


I have never heard of anybody doing fracking in the area, but if it is happening we might hear about it in the upcoming days or weeks. As reports are being compiled and evaluated, they have upgraded the earthquake to a 4.2 on the Richter scale. It was pretty strong to actually move my dresser handles which are not a light weight. It knocked glass items off the shelf at our local craft store which is only a few blocks from where I live. I have heard that friends had their deer mount come off the wall and another said it knocked pictures off their wall.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, the world is so use to your long work schedule when you finally take a day off you cause an earthquake.
Marikay, have a wonderful birthday. 
Don't know if I'll be able to cast on shawl. Have to rewind yarn first and I'm running out of steam. Did get laundry and dishes done and took nap.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> First time I've heard "lolly-gagging".......I like it!


But it's so true to describe my knitting on these socks!
If I'd just hunker down and get serious, I'd have them both done in a couple of days since I'm only doing a couple of inches of ribbing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> You have a great turn of phrase, I love your (st)rolls too!


My sister first used that and I think it perfectly describes it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mine doesn't even notice how many or what project(s) I might be working on and he rarely, if ever, comments on the size of my stash.


He's definitely a keeper!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> According to the news agency, it has been 70 years since one that strong has hit this area so I have never experienced this in my life time. My DH thought the washing machine had gone bad, but I couldn't imagine why it shook the whole building and our dresser handles were even clanging. Quite a frightening few seconds of my day.


It certainly can be.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


Several years ago when we had one that was about a 5.3, I was outside in my wheelchair and thought someone was behind me and was giving it a hard shake.
My sister was at home and the chandelier in her entry way was shaking so violently, she ran outside. It very seldom happens here either.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Most of my baking is done with premixed blends. Amy is the adventurous one and let's me know what, how much to use for different things. Currently working on finding a really good cressant dough. Am also figuring out how to make my own rice paper for spring rolls and such.


I'd be interested to know how you are doing the rice paper!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they do fracking in your area? There have been quakes in Alberta where it's done & no quakes ever before. I can't believe they continue to do that, there is a water shortage & they pump 1000's of gallons of fresh water down there never to be used again. Insane!


I know there have been a lot of earthquakes in Oklahoma because of fracking and they'd never experienced them before. There's no fracking done here even in the western part of the state so far as I know.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oops! Got distracted and hit the send button again. This sure is happening a lot with me these days!
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> He's definitely a keeper!


I think so. We celebrate 37 years of marriage this July. He definitely isn't perfect, but then neither am I!  We suit each other well.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I know there have been a lot of earthquakes in Oklahoma because of fracking and they'd never experienced them before. There's no fracking done here even in the western part of the state so far as I know.
> Junek


They began fracking in the north west of England a few years ago, and this was quickly followed by minor earthquakes in an area which had not experienced them before. The fracking was suspended for investigation, but permission has now been given for it to resume. Many people have grave reservations about this, bu we have always been assured that it has been widely used in the States with no problems. From what everyone is saying here, it sounds as if there was no real ground for these reassurances.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd be interested to know how you are doing the rice paper!


I'll post recipe if it turns out


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

A beautiful day in SE Wisconsin today-really the first we've had since returning from AZ two weeks ago. Its 70 degrees and sunny-perfect for walking outside and so much nicer than using the indoor walking path that we have been doing.

DH was able to put on shorts -that made him very happy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I finished the donations to the Relay for Life this week. Their booth will be next weekend;I got passed them on to my friend at the Library. I'd finally gotten them washed, blocked and dried.

Today, among other things like laundry and bathrooms, I'v gone through the more obvious bags, boxes, totes and baskets of yarn. looking for next project. Okay, we won't talk about the several I have on the needles already but that aren't calling my name. I've read through Sam's Wingspan workshop and think that might just be the one. . . . Or not! *But*, I found 5 spools of fingering/lace weight cones of yarn. One is a beige tape type spool of yarn and the others are a soft ecru, bright red, antique gold, and a strong maroon color. All are acrylics, I believe. Two are full cones weighing over 3-4 pounds and the other three are nearly full spools. I believe they must be mill-ends but really have no idea. Fairly certain that I didn't pay more than $7US for any one of them.

Now for some swatches to see how they knit up for gauge and drape/feel.

But need finish up preparing for Bible study tomorrow. Must say that DD#1 and her family have returned to the immediate area and are again attending Bible study and worship services. They currently have her DGD with them and she has missed so much of the benefits of Sunday School for the young ones. I do so pray that she is willing to hear and pay attention to the lovely women who put so much into their teaching each week.

Must figure out what to serve for supper since there are only the two of us here for this meal--probably sandwiches and fruit for both of us.

Maybe able to get back later. Happy birthdays and anniversaries to those celebrating and welcome to those returning or joining in for the first time. We're so glad to have you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, the world is so use to your long work schedule when you finally take a day off you cause an earthquake.
> Marikay, have a wonderful birthday.
> Don't know if I'll be able to cast on shawl. Have to rewind yarn first and I'm running out of steam. Did get laundry and dishes done and took nap.


Oh how I hope that is not true or I will never get another day off again. I am keeping somewhat busy today with laundry and knitting. I am sleeping on clean bedding tonight. My treat to myself is to wash my bedding before the regular clothing we wear. I want to feel great sleeping tonight in freshly cleaned sheets and blankets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye Jo. It was good but a little dry, will fix that next time. The water wasn't really cold at all. Then I didn't think the water in Alaske was cold either when I was there. 😁😁😊😊


LOL! The water in Alaska wasn't that cold when I was there either, but of course, then it was the only thing I knew. lol :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Marikayknits. May today and everyday be filled with many blessings and wonderful opportunities.
> 
> Rookie...So sorry to hear that you are not feeling well again. As much as you would love to get together with Dawn, it would be best to not get her sick. Rest up today.
> 
> ...


So nice that you were able to get a day where you could and did actually get to sleep in, those are the days that I wake up and can't get back to sleep. 
Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have read three times and can't remember who wished me well. Feel so rude. Know it lifted my spirit.
> I actually walked Maya this morning. Felt divine.
> Sonja, I am working (mostly in working) a lace shawl. Have decided if all that is needed is a left lean decrease I would change the: k2tog thru back loop to: Ssk2tog. And save myself grief.


Great that you feel better and were able to get out and about with Maya.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> ..because he doesn't want her to buy more yarn until she finishes her WIPs? I know that's how mine thinks! :lol:


If my hubby pulled that, I'd just tell him that that means he doesn't need anymore fishing lures for the for seeable future as he still has so many left to lose in the weeds. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


That would be very scary, glad you didn't have any damage, even a 4.0 can cause some damage at times, with things falling out of cabinets and such.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Phew! I have finally caught up with the end of the last TP and the beginning of this one! I think I had last looked in on Thursday morning, but a lot had been happening in the meantime.
> 
> I have had an interesting couple of days. On Thursday evening, I had a text from my nephew to announce the he and his partner had got married that afternoon in Greve in Chianti. They had been on holiday in Tuscany with his family - his dad (my brother) and his partner, her daughter and son-in-law, his sister, her husband and two daughters, not to mention their 20 month old son! We won't know the full story until they get back tomorrow, but we think they may have made the arrangements before they went out. If they did, they kept them a close secret. My very shocked brother sent me a message to say he had never been to a wedding in jeans and T-shirt before!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your Nephew!!! Sounds like a fun getaway that they had, especially with the surprise wedding in the mix. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Most of my baking is done with premixed blends. Amy is the adventurous one and let's me know what, how much to use for different things. Currently working on finding a really good cressant dough. Am also figuring out how to make my own rice paper for spring rolls and such.


If you are able to work up a good crescent dough, please share.  I use enough crescent rolls for desserts for David that I could take out shares in the Pilsbury Co. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe his many kohlrabi I had to transplant, I thought I'd only planted about 20 seeds but have 3 dozen, good grief. Good thing they are GSs favorite.
> I also transplanted more cabbage, don't need them but wil pass on to someone.  I can't Najee myself throw then out.
> It has been warm enough the last few days the leaves are starting to come out need a couple more nice days & it should be green.


That is a lot of Kohlrabi, lol. Marla pickled some last year when we were pickling cucumbers and she said that they turned out great, that this year she is going to do several jars.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> They began fracking in the north west of England a few years ago, and this was quickly followed by minor earthquakes in an area which had not experienced them before. The fracking was suspended for investigation, but permission has now been given for it to resume. Many people have grave reservations about this, bu we have always been assured that it has been widely used in the States with no problems. From what everyone is saying here, it sounds as if there was no real ground for these reassurances.


No real grounds at all, really. I think, if I remember right, that in Texas, they've had a few sinkholes crop up, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I concur! We eat LOTS of crescent rolls here even just as rolls and have just recently been discovering what else I can do with them. I must admit I have become a rather predictable cook in recent years. Used to loe to try new things but now just every once in awhile though I still am saving recipes....LOL.



Poledra65 said:


> If you are able to work up a good crescent dough, please share.  I use enough crescent rolls for desserts for David that I could take out shares in the Pilsbury Co. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla and I went to Menards and I got 30 1ft stone borders for the garden, they are on sale through tomorrow, buy 2 get 1 free and only $1.26 each, so then David went out and measured and he and I went back and got another 60, so we should have all the border stones that we need. I also got 20 of the little crescent stones that I wanted for around my two apple trees since they were also on sale. Now we just need to get the time to till the front yard up again, get the edging in straight and level, then replant the grass on a level lawn base. When we tilled it the first time, I got a little seed happy and threw out the seed before it dawned on me that I should probably rake it level, so we have hills and valleys in our lawn, and I don't mean little hills or valleys, they are fairly noticeable. 
lol Oh well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I concur! We eat LOTS of crescent rolls here even just as rolls and have just recently been discovering what else I can do with them. I must admit I have become a rather predictable cook in recent years. Used to loe to try new things but now just every once in awhile though I still am saving recipes....LOL.


 :lol: And they are really good with fruit filling in the middle and rolled up and baked, or dark choco chips.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I need to get off my arse and go get the chicken off the bone and the veggies cut up to make chick & dumplings, it's 86F here today, so I'm not sure that that was the best choice to have planned out ahead for dinner tonight, but it wasn't supposed to be quite this warm, was only supposed to be in the 70's.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! The water in Alaska wasn't that cold when I was there either, but of course, then it was the only thing I knew. lol :lol:


Lake Ontario isn't really very warm even in the hottest months, that is what I compare other water too. I also put my feet in the pond which is feed by an artisan well. It is never very warm.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Reading your long list of yummy breads is making me hungry. :-D
I have long made English Muffin Bread, we love it. 
One thing that I like to do is bake it in 1# cooffee cans, when you turn it out you slice it into rounds.
I fully grease the cans and dust them wit corn meal instead of flour.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think so. We celebrate 37 years of marriage this July. He definitely isn't perfect, but then neither am I!  We suit each other well.


😇


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And Happy Birthday from me, too!


And from me, but I think I'm a day late  or am I?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'm off on another wine tour, this time with my 2 DDs. We will visit 8 wineries and come home with 8 flower and 8 herb plants - plus lots of wine! It is an absolutely gorgeous day - supposed to be 72 degrees this afternoon! I think Spring has finally gotten here.
> 
> Gotta run - girls just called. Love and hugs, Paula


Would like to go on one of those wine tours but it would have to be by bus. Will have to see if they have those here.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I need to get off my arse and go get the chicken off the bone and the veggies cut up to make chick & dumplings, it's 86F here today, so I'm not sure that that was the best choice to have planned out ahead for dinner tonight, but it wasn't supposed to be quite this warm, was only supposed to be in the 70's.


Chicken & dumplings are good no matter the temperature!! 
Hmm...May have to mention it to Barb for one night next week. We had bbq-ed country ribs for dinner tonight. Really yummy!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Reading your long list of yummy breads is making me hungry. :-D
> I have long made English Muffin Bread, we love it.
> One thing that I like to do is bake it in 1# cooffee cans, when you turn it out you slice it into rounds.
> I fully grease the cans and dust them wit corn meal instead of flour.


Welcome, Patty. I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you've had fun and will be a regular at Sam's Tea table!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yuck! Sucks to miss out on your road trip, I sure hope you are able to get it under control long before Monday.
> Thought I was going to have to take Ryssa to the vet on Monday, but she's finally doing better, the silly dog ate paper towel and tissues, and mildly blocked herself up, so canned pumpkin and yogurt and she's passing it all, but good grief, what these animals can get themselves up to. By the way, we know it's paper as it's coming out in her stool, looks like she tried to weave in her tummy... She really should leave the fiber arts to me. lol


In one way, it's funny but on the other hand I'm sure you were really worried about her. Glad that she's moving :lol: Mine loves to eat paper too. She chews up the toilet paper rolls and the paper if she can get at it. have to keep the door closed to the bathroom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe his many kohlrabi I had to transplant, I thought I'd only planted about 20 seeds but have 3 dozen, good grief. Good thing they are GSs favorite.
> I also transplanted more cabbage, don't need them but wil pass on to someone. I can't Najee myself throw then out.
> It has been warm enough the last few days the leaves are starting to come out need a couple more nice days & it should be green.


My brother was going to plant theirs today but SIL told him to be sparing because last year, he planted too many. She frose a lot but still had too much. I told her she could throw them my way. I love them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If my hubby pulled that, I'd just tell him that that means he doesn't need anymore fishing lures for the for seeable future as he still has so many left to lose in the weeds. lolol


That sounds so familiar to me :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up for now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> Reading your long list of yummy breads is making me hungry. :-D
> I have long made English Muffin Bread, we love it.
> One thing that I like to do is bake it in 1# cooffee cans, when you turn it out you slice it into rounds.
> I fully grease the cans and dust them wit corn meal instead of flour.


Welcome to the tea party. How is the weather in the UP? We are just starting to get temperature in the 60's and 70's down here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Patty --- sorry, Pacer, that you had the earthquake. Hope there wasn't much damage. I experienced one while in Mexico...not something you want to think about when you're not at home.

I'm sipping hot apple cider with cinnamon and honey -- hope it helps clear up the mucus and cough.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the world, baby girl. She certainly doesn't have petit babies, does she? lol


Okay, from a knitter's point of view, who knitted the pretty bonnet and the wrap, is it new or was that the same one for her brother? What pattern were the items and is it available?

I also want to know where that baby hid as Mum certainly did not look that big.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If my hubby pulled that, I'd just tell him that that means he doesn't need anymore fishing lures for the for seeable future as he still has so many left to lose in the weeds. lolol


Is that why they need so many lures 😳😳😊😊😊 my sweetie tells me I should buy the yarn, needles, Lego what ever it is I'm looking at. Our newest toys are nano blocks. the difference in size is like a 00 and a 14 needle.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news on the clear mammogram. And, the new job...will you be the HouseMom?


Thanks Rookie, haven't had the offer yet. And we all know how hiring goes. Yes it is for the HouseMom, now called the Facility Director. We'll see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If you are able to work up a good crescent dough, please share.  I use enough crescent rolls for desserts for David that I could take out shares in the Pilsbury Co. lol


I will definitely share if I can get a good one worked out. I wish I had mrs Harvey's recipe she made them every morning for her husband and kids. My bunch use enough of them too. They are fiddly to make with all them layers of butter and dough.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


Good reason to do something to settle the nerves - knitting time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Reading your long list of yummy breads is making me hungry. :-D
> I have long made English Muffin Bread, we love it.
> One thing that I like to do is bake it in 1# cooffee cans, when you turn it out you slice it into rounds.
> I fully grease the cans and dust them wit corn meal instead of flour.


I must give that a try next time I make English muffin bread. Thanks for that idea 👍👍


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> T
> 
> Glad everything went alright at the clinic Marilynn. Your job offer sounds interesting , will you have to live in or just stay there the days you work ?
> 
> Sonja


First a note to say Happy Birthday to Marikayknits and welcome to Patty.

It is definitely live-in. It's a 10 month contract, although you can (and are encouraged to) stay there during the summer when the sorority members are away. You also get 1 mo. off at Christmas, some time off during Spring break, and a weekend off/semester. Compensation includes room, meals, cable TV, all utilities, chef, housekeepers, maintenance plus a salary. Financially, it would give me a load of security. The House Mothers have an apartment with bedroom, bathroom and sitting room. The job description requires you to be there overnight, but during the day, you are pretty much able to be on your own. 
I would probably try to keep my part-time job, for a while, at least. The job is not a "disciplinary" one, but rather more facility management.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are about 1/2 a mile from a rock quarry also andf feel our own "quakes" when blasting occurs. First time I felt it I was a bit concerned.


Try being within range of vibrations of bombing practice,house I spent my teen years in would vibrate when this occurred in bombing range about 50 kms away.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck on the possible new job, Marilyn. It sounds like it has great possibilities for your future security. the benefits sound pretty neat also.

Patty, hope you'll join us as often as possible. We'd really like to get to know you and you interests and talents.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Good luck on the possible new job, Marilyn. It sounds like it has great possibilities for your future security. the benefits sound pretty neat also.
> 
> Patty, hope you'll join us as often as possible. We'd really like to get to know you and you interests and talents.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I was just about to say that, so will just say ditto.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good luck on the possible new job, Marilyn. It sounds like it has great possibilities for your future security. the benefits sound pretty neat also.
> 
> Patty, hope you'll join us as often as possible. We'd really like to get to know you and you interests and talents.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy. There are some downsides (like giving up my kitchen when I so love to cook,) but isn't that the way it is?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you Joy and Martina. There are some downsides (like giving up my kitchen when I so love to cook,) but isn't that the way it is?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try being within range of vibrations of bombing practice,house I spent my teen years in would vibrate when this occurred in bombing range about 50 kms away.


That is what I get here have for as long as I've been here. Then add blasting from a gravel pit less than a mile away.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Had a chance to be taken to the open house of the new Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints Payson, UT temple today. It is truly beautiful. We were taken on a tour and told it has the most stained glass windows of any of the temples they have built. They were expecting 24, 000 people just today, as that is how many had tickets reserved. You can get an idea of its beauty at this link. 
http://www.sltrib.com/news/lds/2425147-155/photo-gallery-see-inside-paysons

It has an apple blossom theme as this is where there are many apple orchards and farmers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Had a chance to be taken to the open house of the new Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints Payson, UT temple today. It is truly beautiful. We were taken on a tour and told it has the most stained glass windows of any of the temples they have built. They were expecting 24, 000 people just today, as that is how many had tickets reserved. You can get an idea of its beauty at this link. 
http://www.sltrib.com/news/lds/2425147-155/photo-gallery-see-inside-paysons

It has an apple blossom theme as this is where there are many apple orchards and farmers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> In one way, it's funny but on the other hand I'm sure you were really worried about her. Glad that she's moving :lol: Mine loves to eat paper too. She chews up the toilet paper rolls and the paper if she can get at it. have to keep the door closed to the bathroom.


When Molly was a puppy her favorite plaything was the toilet bowl brush. I had to keep it up on a high cabinet top so she wouldn't chew it. I finally got her her own toilet brush which she dragged around and played with until she was much older.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Phew! I have finally caught up with the end of the last TP and the beginning of this one! I think I had last looked in on Thursday morning, but a lot had been happening in the meantime.
> 
> I have had an interesting couple of days. On Thursday evening, I had a text from my nephew to announce the he and his partner had got married that afternoon in Greve in Chianti. They had been on holiday in Tuscany with his family - his dad (my brother) and his partner, her daughter and son-in-law, his sister, her husband and two daughters, not to mention their 20 month old son! We won't know the full story until they get back tomorrow, but we think they may have made the arrangements before they went out. If they did, they kept them a close secret. My very shocked brother sent me a message to say he had never been to a wedding in jeans and T-shirt
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry about that double sending of pictures, but I don't know how to delete one of the files.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Glad you finally got all your donations finished . The yarn you have found sounds lovely . Look forward to seeing what you make with it 
Sonja


jheiens said:


> I finished the donations to the Relay for Life this week. Their booth will be next weekend;I got passed them on to my friend at the Library. I'd finally gotten them washed, blocked and dried.
> 
> Today, among other things like laundry and bathrooms, I'v gone through the more obvious bags, boxes, totes and baskets of yarn. looking for next project. Okay, we won't talk about the several I have on the needles already but that aren't calling my name. I've read through Sam's Wingspan workshop and think that might just be the one. . . . Or not! *But*, I found 5 spools of fingering/lace weight cones of yarn. One is a beige tape type spool of yarn and the others are a soft ecru, bright red, antique gold, and a strong maroon color. All are acrylics, I believe. Two are full cones weighing over 3-4 pounds and the other three are nearly full spools. I believe they must be mill-ends but really have no idea. Fairly certain that I didn't pay more than $7US for any one of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla and I went to Menards and I got 30 1ft stone borders for the garden, they are on sale through tomorrow, buy 2 get 1 free and only $1.26 each, so then David went out and measured and he and I went back and got another 60, so we should have all the border stones that we need. I also got 20 of the little crescent stones that I wanted for around my two apple trees since they were also on sale. Now we just need to get the time to till the front yard up again, get the edging in straight and level, then replant the grass on a level lawn base. When we tilled it the first time, I got a little seed happy and threw out the seed before it dawned on me that I should probably rake it level, so we have hills and valleys in our lawn, and I don't mean little hills or valleys, they are fairly noticeable.
> lol Oh well.


Sounds a lot like my lawn to the side of house where we let mishka play when she was a puppy , did she like to dig . I just use to fill it all in a cover up . 
Thankfully she stopped digging last year so I'm now thinking it's safe to level it out and make it nice again . Unless she is just waiting for me to do all the work before she puts it back to how she likes it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> In one way, it's funny but on the other hand I'm sure you were really worried about her. Glad that she's moving :lol: Mine loves to eat paper too. She chews up the toilet paper rolls and the paper if she can get at it. have to keep the door closed to the bathroom.


My dog will pounce on tissues that she spots while out walking . I have to keep looking about and telling her no if I spot some first
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> First a note to say Happy Birthday to Marikayknits and welcome to Patty.
> 
> It is definitely live-in. It's a 10 month contract, although you can (and are encouraged to) stay there during the summer when the sorority members are away. You also get 1 mo. off at Christmas, some time off during Spring break, and a weekend off/semester. Compensation includes room, meals, cable TV, all utilities, chef, housekeepers, maintenance plus a salary. Financially, it would give me a load of security. The House Mothers have an apartment with bedroom, bathroom and sitting room. The job description requires you to be there overnight, but during the day, you are pretty much able to be on your own.
> I would probably try to keep my part-time job, for a while, at least. The job is not a "disciplinary" one, but rather more facility management.


I hope you get offered the job , I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you finally got all your donations finished . The yarn you have found sounds lovely . Look forward to seeing what you make with it
> Sonja


So do I, Sonja. It could get rather interesting before anything is actually finished. hehehe

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy your day out. Is your DH on his trip to Alaska yet?
> Junek


We had a blast - didn't get home until 8 p.m. because we stopped for dinner. 
Bob leaves for Alaska on May 10th, and will be flying home on the 25th. Then on the 28th we are going to Lynchburg, VA for the weekend. I think he'll be tired of travelling by the time we get home! The only other trip we are planning this summer it to Ohio for the KAP. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> So do I, Sonja. It could get rather interesting before anything is actually finished. hehehe
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well you should have a lovely time playing with all that yarn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll post recipe if it turns out


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


I like it 👍👍 it has turned out perfectly, not sure I could do that in the dark phone or no phone 😊😁


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


It looks great, Kaye! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> In one way, it's funny but on the other hand I'm sure you were really worried about her. Glad that she's moving :lol: Mine loves to eat paper too. She chews up the toilet paper rolls and the paper if she can get at it. have to keep the door closed to the bathroom.


Yes, its funny now that she's OK, she doesn't particularly like pepto bismol though. Lol 
And she beat Buster to a dropped piece of cold fried okra left over from our BBQ last night, so she's definitely feeling better. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I like it 👍👍 it has turned out perfectly, not sure I could do that in the dark phone or no phone 😊😁


I was determined to have it finished by the time we got home from Ft. Collins. Lol


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Would like to go on one of those wine tours but it would have to be by bus. Will have to see if they have those here.


We are very lucky to live here in the Finger Lakes - they are long, not very wide and very deep - the land slopes up along them fairly steeply and apparently that makes perfect conditions for grape growing. There are a LOT of wineries within an hour or so drive from where I live. Many of the lakes have "wine trails" and they sponsor events with wine and food and sometimes gifts like today's flowers and herbs or Christmas ornaments. My DDs and I love to go because it gives us time together with no kids, so we really get to talk without interruptions. Occasionally one of the DHs comes along too. Wine making is getting to be quite the economic force in the area and Cornell University now offers a major in winemaking!

Well, now that I sound like an advertisement for New York wines, I'll just say that if anyone ever comes here for a vacation, let me know and we'll take you to all the really good places!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Is that why they need so many lures 😳😳😊😊😊 my sweetie tells me I should buy the yarn, needles, Lego what ever it is I'm looking at. Our newest toys are nano blocks. the difference in size is like a 00 and a 14 needle.


Lol! YES!! The snag them in bushes, trees, other fishermen, turtles, David almost caught a crane once, it kept trying to catch his hook. Lol
David usually enables also. Lol
A big difference in size from duplos them how, like 00 to a Q? Lol


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you Joy. There are some downsides (like giving up my kitchen when I so love to cook,) but isn't that the way it is?


The cook at my sorority house always had Friday evening and Sundays off. We would usually go out for pizza on Fridays, and on Sundays, she would either leave a casserole or a couple of us would volunteer to make something for everybody. Maybe you could cook on the chef's day off!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> When Molly was a puppy her favorite plaything was the toilet bowl brush. I had to keep it up on a high cabinet top so she wouldn't chew it. I finally got her her own toilet brush which she dragged around and played with until she was much older.


LOL!!!! The one you use in the toilet definitely wouldn't be good at all. I bet seeing her drag hers around was a hoot and a half.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds a lot like my lawn to the side of house where we let mishka play when she was a puppy , did she like to dig . I just use to fill it all in a cover up .
> Thankfully she stopped digging last year so I'm now thinking it's safe to level it out and make it nice again . Unless she is just waiting for me to do all the work before she puts it back to how she likes it
> Sonja


Lol! With dogs, you just never know. Now a cat, you know that that's what they are doing, lulling you into a false sense of security.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, I am so sorry I hate thinking I caused you guilt. I was trying to pull your leg. Please forgive me. Words don't always come across well in short texts. Know that I don't have a mean bone in my body and apologize for not using right speech. Very not Buddhist.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, I am so sorry I hate thinking I caused you guilt. I was trying to pull your leg. Please forgive me. Words don't always come across well in short texts. Know that I don't have a mean bone in my body and apologize for not using right speech. Very not Buddhist.


You did not cause me any guilt. Besides, we have a lady on our team who works as many if not more hours than me and she lives where the epicenter was so if anything we can say it is because she had a day off from work. I was just teasing back with you so everything is alright. I know that you are a sweetheart and would never say that to upset me. I am actually interested in seeing the other lady on Monday to make sure everything was okay her way. There is no report of damage or deaths so I am not too worried.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Had a chance to be taken to the open house of the new Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints Payson, UT temple today. It is truly beautiful. We were taken on a tour and told it has the most stained glass windows of any of the temples they have built. They were expecting 24, 000 people just today, as that is how many had tickets reserved. You can get an idea of its beauty at this link.
> http://www.sltrib.com/news/lds/2425147-155/photo-gallery-see-inside-paysons
> 
> It has an apple blossom theme as this is where there are many apple orchards and farmers.


Looks like a beautiful place - I still marvel at the Temple in Salt Lake City; one of my favorite places to visit.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! For Michigan that must have been quite some experience. I do not mean to rain on your parade but living in California, we get our fair share of them. I was born and raised in Mexico City and one year, 1985 to be precise I was visitng my parents when all of a sudden ( and I know it was on September 19th, my sister's birthday) the earth shook something awful... it was an 8.0 earthquake, I'll never forget that experience and there was an aftershock that evening that was almost as strong. Needless to say, my husband and kids were so upset and back in California but, the long and the short of it is that I was okay and thankful to be alive. My mom had been working at the U.S. Embassy and so we called the Embassy so that my family back home could find out that I was okay but to this date, the message has not been received and that was 30 years ago!!! How about that! Calls outside of the city limits were not going through so my husband flew as soon as he could find an airline that would land in Mexico City to find me. Talk about a scary time, thankfully I was okay and flew back home in a few days after that experience.


pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


Wow, your night vision is way better than mine. Lovely work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it, so beautiful, dark or no dark...LOL!!


Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow! For Michigan that must have been quite some experience. I do not mean to rain on your parade but living in California, we get our fair share of them. I was born and raised in Mexico City and one year, 1985 to be precise I was visitng my parents when all of a sudden ( and I know it was on September 19th, my sister's birthday) the earth shook something awful... it was an 8.0 earthquake, I'll never forget that experience and there was an aftershock that evening that was almost as strong. Needless to say, my husband and kids were so upset and back in California but, the long and the short of it is that I was okay and thankful to be alive. My mom had been working at the U.S. Embassy and so we called the Embassy so that my family back home could find out that I was okay but to this date, the message has not been received and that was 30 years ago!!! How about that! Calls outside of the city limits were not going through so my husband flew as soon as he could find an airline that would land in Mexico City to find me. Talk about a scary time, thankfully I was okay and flew back home in a few days after that experience.


Wow, that's an experience for sure. So glad that everything was good in the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow, your night vision is way better than mine. Lovely work.


LOL! Probably not, but thank you, I enjoy the pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Love it, so beautiful, dark or no dark...LOL!!


Thank you.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much for all the great birthday wishes. KateB, I loved the card, and no, Liz, you are not a day late!
As usual my birthday is always somewhat bittersweet because my DD, who passed away in 2007, shared the same birthday. We began the day by visiting the cemetery and placing flowers on her grave. I remarked to my DH she would probably be saying OMG, I can't believe I'm 45 years old. We always teased her because on her 25th birthday she lamented, "I'm a quarter of a century old today!" However, the next year she met her future husband, and things didn't seem as bleak.
We ate breakfast out and then went to my sister's in Ohio and went to dinner at a buffet restaurant. I also talked to my son three times! All in all it was a good day.
Machriste(Marilyn), hearing your job description reminded me about the various housemothers we had while I was in nursing school. For the most part they were all very nice ladies and we all got along well. We had a small class of thirteen girls and were usually no trouble, except for the time that a single instructor moved into our residence. She was not a happy person and complained alot about noise, bathroom times, etc. The hospital dietary dept. kept our kitchen stocked with eggs, bread, peanut butter, juice, cereal, etc. And we were informed by the housemother that we were no longer allowed to eat the shredded wheat because that is what this instructor liked. So, being the obedient young ladies that we were we did not eat the cereal, but we sneaked into the kitchen one night and drank all the milk! In my older years I can't believe I was ever that naughty! LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Marikayknits


Happy Birthday!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


 :shock: Good grief! Glad you are ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Kaye! :thumbup:


It's lovely . I could never have managed to finish that in the dark with only light coming from phone 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I bought a slow cooker a few days ago and have used it today for the first time. This is probably nothing new to a lot of you but....

2 Ingredient Cake

1 packet vanilla cake mix
1 410g tin peaches

Mix together in a bowl. Line slow cooker with baking paper and pour mix in. Cook on High about 2 and a half hours. 

I have just had a piece.... I would say it is more of a dessert than a cake, but VERY nice. I dont see why you couldnt do this in an oven in a cake tin though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a lot of Kohlrabi, lol. Marla pickled some last year when we were pickling cucumbers and she said that they turned out great, that this year she is going to do several jars.


My friend pickled some but we mostly eat them raw. My mom used to boil them & make a cream sauce, I wasn't nuts about them that way though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


Very pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow! For Michigan that must have been quite some experience. I do not mean to rain on your parade but living in California, we get our fair share of them. I was born and raised in Mexico City and one year, 1985 to be precise I was visitng my parents when all of a sudden ( and I know it was on September 19th, my sister's birthday) the earth shook something awful... it was an 8.0 earthquake, I'll never forget that experience and there was an aftershock that evening that was almost as strong. Needless to say, my husband and kids were so upset and back in California but, the long and the short of it is that I was okay and thankful to be alive. My mom had been working at the U.S. Embassy and so we called the Embassy so that my family back home could find out that I was okay but to this date, the message has not been received and that was 30 years ago!!! How about that! Calls outside of the city limits were not going through so my husband flew as soon as he could find an airline that would land in Mexico City to find me. Talk about a scary time, thankfully I was okay and flew back home in a few days after that experience.


We were in Hualtuco when there was an earthquake - I believe it was 1999. Quite an experience and one that I don't need to repeat. How scary for your family - glad it turned out okay. That message may still show up someday! We weren't at the epicenter and there wasn't a lot of damage, but all the patrons at the hotel we were staying spent the night in the open air lobby with our blankets and pillows.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I shouldn't be on here I should be sleeping but I'm wide awake, have had 4 hours though. 
I'm glad to hear Mel is improving and welcome to you
Marykayknits!
I'll continue reading when I can. Tomorrow is my last day for the week, I'm glad because I feel like I've walked 20 miles! Walmart is BIG! It 's fun so far though I really enjoy it!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try being within range of vibrations of bombing practice,house I spent my teen years in would vibrate when this occurred in bombing range about 50 kms away.


I'd forgotten about those. There was a bombing practice range on the marshes, less than 10km from where I grew up. Night after night, I would lie in bed and see the flashes, followed by the thuds of the bombs landing. One night, I was outdoors, and noticed a series of flashes which seemed to come from a different direction, well inland. We later heard that that particular run had indeed missed the target area. Fortunately, the bombs were not live, and came down on open arable land, so no harm was done.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


I would find that a real challenge, even in good light and perfect conditions. Lovely work!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, thank you.
Patocenzio, that must have been a terrifying experience.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, the world is so use to your long work schedule when you finally take a day off you cause an earthquake.


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> They began fracking in the north west of England a few years ago, and this was quickly followed by minor earthquakes in an area which had not experienced them before. The fracking was suspended for investigation, but permission has now been given for it to resume. Many people have grave reservations about this, bu we have always been assured that it has been widely used in the States with no problems. From what everyone is saying here, it sounds as if there was no real ground for these reassurances.


Well we used to be told that cigarettes were safe- maybe even good for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So nice that you were able to get a day where you could and did actually get to sleep in, those are the days that I wake up and can't get back to sleep.
> Enjoy the rest of your day.


But waking up and getting up because you choose to is so much nicer than getting up becuase you have to- even if it is the same time!
Or the other way- tell me I have to stay up until 2am and I will be so tired and frustated- but often I stay up till then and love it when everyone else is asleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


Well done- I wouldn't be doing that in the car or in the dark.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow! For Michigan that must have been quite some experience. I do not mean to rain on your parade but living in California, we get our fair share of them. I was born and raised in Mexico City and one year, 1985 to be precise I was visitng my parents when all of a sudden ( and I know it was on September 19th, my sister's birthday) the earth shook something awful... it was an 8.0 earthquake, I'll never forget that experience and there was an aftershock that evening that was almost as strong. Needless to say, my husband and kids were so upset and back in California but, the long and the short of it is that I was okay and thankful to be alive. My mom had been working at the U.S. Embassy and so we called the Embassy so that my family back home could find out that I was okay but to this date, the message has not been received and that was 30 years ago!!! How about that! Calls outside of the city limits were not going through so my husband flew as soon as he could find an airline that would land in Mexico City to find me. Talk about a scary time, thankfully I was okay and flew back home in a few days after that experience.


That would be very scary no matter how used to earthquakes you are.
The odd one we get here is exciting rather than scary- a few things might break but nothing major has ever happened even though we are on a fault line. Indonesia is where I have felt the most, fortunately I have never expereinced one of the big ones. The klast one we had heere was th enosie that woke me- wondering what it was, went nbback to sleep and found out when I woke up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I bought a slow cooker a few days ago and have used it today for the first time. This is probably nothing new to a lot of you but....
> 
> 2 Ingredient Cake
> 
> ...


Do you use the peaches in slices? or chop them up?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'd forgotten about those. There was a bombing practice range on the marshes, less than 10km from where I grew up. Night after night, I would lie in bed and see the flashes, followed by the thuds of the bombs landing. One night, I was outdoors, and noticed a series of flashes which seemed to come from a different direction, well inland. We later heard that that particular run had indeed missed the target area. Fortunately, the bombs were not live, and came down on open arable land, so no harm was done.


Whoops!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Do you use the peaches in slices? or chop them up?


It was slices but when I put them in the bowl I cut them roughly... wasnt sure if I should leave them or not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was slices but when I put them in the bowl I cut them roughly... wasnt sure if I should leave them or not.


Thanks- might try it sometime. With fruit in it must be good for me?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a blast - didn't get home until 8 p.m. because we stopped for dinner.
> Bob leaves for Alaska on May 10th, and will be flying home on the 25th. Then on the 28th we are going to Lynchburg, VA for the weekend. I think he'll be tired of travelling by the time we get home! The only other trip we are planning this summer it to Ohio for the KAP. Hugs, Paula


Sounds like a busy fun-filled summer. Hope the weather holds good for all the traveling!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


Very nice!! I couldn't do that in daylight and sitting still!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! The one you use in the toilet definitely wouldn't be good at all. I bet seeing her drag hers around was a hoot and a half.


When my cat was a little more than a kitten, she would drag around one of my satin covered coat hangers. It was longer than she was!!!
Years ago, I had a cat that would drag around my panty hose if I left them where he could get them. Looked so funny straddling those hose while he dragged them around!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks everyone so much for all the great birthday wishes. KateB, I loved the card, and no, Liz, you are not a day late!
> As usual my birthday is always somewhat bittersweet because my DD, who passed away in 2007, shared the same birthday. We began the day by visiting the cemetery and placing flowers on her grave. I remarked to my DH she would probably be saying OMG, I can't believe I'm 45 years old. We always teased her because on her 25th birthday she lamented, "I'm a quarter of a century old today!" However, the next year she met her future husband, and things didn't seem as bleak.
> We ate breakfast out and then went to my sister's in Ohio and went to dinner at a buffet restaurant. I also talked to my son three times! All in all it was a good day.
> Machriste(Marilyn), hearing your job description reminded me about the various housemothers we had while I was in nursing school. For the most part they were all very nice ladies and we all got along well. We had a small class of thirteen girls and were usually no trouble, except for the time that a single instructor moved into our residence. She was not a happy person and complained alot about noise, bathroom times, etc. The hospital dietary dept. kept our kitchen stocked with eggs, bread, peanut butter, juice, cereal, etc. And we were informed by the housemother that we were no longer allowed to eat the shredded wheat because that is what this instructor liked. So, being the obedient young ladies that we were we did not eat the cereal, but we sneaked into the kitchen one night and drank all the milk! In my older years I can't believe I was ever that naughty! LOL.


Great for getting even....she shouldn't have been such an a** to begin with!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we used to be told that cigarettes were safe- maybe even good for us.


And a few years ago, coffee was terrible for you. Now they're saying at least 2 cups of coffee a day is great for your health.
My husband used to say they seemed to have a "disease of the year"...one year the news would concentrate on Ebola....another year they'd concentrate on AIDS, another year they'd concentrate on how bad caffeine is, etc. Scientists and the health profession find different things to worry us all the time!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks- might try it sometime. With fruit in it must be good for me?


Of course !


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> And a few years ago, coffee was terrible for you. Now they're saying at least 2 cups of coffee a day is great for your health.
> My husband used to say they seemed to have a "disease of the year"...one year the news would concentrate on Ebola....another year they'd concentrate on AIDS, another year they'd concentrate on how bad caffeine is, etc. Scientists and the health profession find different things to worry us all the time!
> Junek


Yeah we have had that here with food . Each year they came up with something that could harm us One year it was eggs so husband said he wasn't eating eggs no more , then it went from burgers to sausage to cooked meats , then it was be careful were you get your vegetables from because of the what farmers were using , if we had listened to all what they said was dangerous for us to eat we would have died from starvation


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend, the sun is shinning nicely warming things up once again. I have been leaving the window open at night, this morning I wished I had closed it. I was woken to the lovely scent of skunk. &#128078;&#128586;&#128561;&#128561;&#128586;&#128586; 

Today's photo a different take on breakfast. 

Hugs for everyone. Healing energy going out to those in need 
Have a groovy day!! &#128144;&#128159;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And a few years ago, coffee was terrible for you. Now they're saying at least 2 cups of coffee a day is great for your health.
> My husband used to say they seemed to have a "disease of the year"...one year the news would concentrate on Ebola....another year they'd concentrate on AIDS, another year they'd concentrate on how bad caffeine is, etc. Scientists and the health profession find different things to worry us all the time!
> Junek


And of course the margarine fiasco was another example. You must eat margarine not butter it so much better for you. Then decades after oh dear it was actually worse for you than butter BUT that OK there is a safe margarine. And we are meant to believe this? It is interesting that they discovered that the old margarine was bad for you at the same time as the new one was available. Of course it was just coincidence- wasn't it? 
Can you tell I am slightly sceptical when it comes to big businesses like these? Wonder how long they knew the margarine was useless if not bad for us?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yeah we have had that here with food . Each year they came up with something that could harm us One year it was eggs so husband said he wasn't eating eggs no more , then it went from burgers to sausage to cooked meats , then it was be careful were you get your vegetables from because of the what farmers were using , if we had listened to all what they said was dangerous for us to eat we would have died from starvation


Yes its a little difficult to do everything we are meant to in the way of eating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I shouldn't be on here I should be sleeping but I'm wide awake, have had 4 hours though.
> I'm glad to hear Mel is improving and welcome to you
> Marykayknits!
> I'll continue reading when I can. Tomorrow is my last day for the week, I'm glad because I feel like I've walked 20 miles! Walmart is BIG! It 's fun so far though I really enjoy it!


That's good to hear that you like it....definitely will give you lots of exercise walking from end to end.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sun is shinning nicely warming things up once again. I have been leaving the window open at night, this morning I wished I had closed it. I was woken to the lovely scent of skunk. 👎🙊😱😱🙊🙊
> 
> Today's photo a different take on breakfast.
> 
> ...


Is that one of Nicky Epstein's books in the background? She sure comes up with some interesting things!

I hate the smell of skunk and it doesn't dissipate very quickly----as we used to say peeeeeuuuuu.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I bought a slow cooker a few days ago and have used it today for the first time. This is probably nothing new to a lot of you but....
> 
> 2 Ingredient Cake
> 
> ...


Do you put the syrup/juice from the tin in too?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Sunday morning. Peeking in to mark my spot. You all are in my prayers. 5-6 more days on the road.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

good morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to try this. Thanks!


Poledra65 said:


> :lol: And they are really good with fruit filling in the middle and rolled up and baked, or dark choco chips.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got warmer than we were here in Georgia! We've had a cooler spell for a couple of days.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I need to get off my arse and go get the chicken off the bone and the veggies cut up to make chick & dumplings, it's 86F here today, so I'm not sure that that was the best choice to have planned out ahead for dinner tonight, but it wasn't supposed to be quite this warm, was only supposed to be in the 70's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Patty! Welcome to the tea party!!! I take it from your comment you've been reading and so glad you've spoke up. I like your method of baking bread. I've heard about it before but never knew anyone that actually dfid it. I'll have to give it a try. Hope you'll continue to join in the chatter!


Patty Sutter said:


> Reading your long list of yummy breads is making me hungry. :-D
> I have long made English Muffin Bread, we love it.
> One thing that I like to do is bake it in 1# cooffee cans, when you turn it out you slice it into rounds.
> I fully grease the cans and dust them wit corn meal instead of flour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to hear that you like it....definitely will give you lots of exercise walking from end to end.


I'm glad you are liking your new job too . You will soon get used to everything including the exercise 😄
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a funny choice for Molly to make. Also love the pictures of the temple. Quite a beautiful building.


flyty1n said:


> When Molly was a puppy her favorite plaything was the toilet bowl brush. I had to keep it up on a high cabinet top so she wouldn't chew it. I finally got her her own toilet brush which she dragged around and played with until she was much older.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Swedenme said:


> I hope you get offered the job , I'll keep my fingers crossed for you
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Incredible! I love the colors and your work is exqusite as usual.


Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Had a chance to be taken to the open house of the new Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints Payson, UT temple today. It is truly beautiful. We were taken on a tour and told it has the most stained glass windows of any of the temples they have built. They were expecting 24, 000 people just today, as that is how many had tickets reserved. You can get an idea of its beauty at this link.
> http://www.sltrib.com/news/lds/2425147-155/photo-gallery-see-inside-paysons
> 
> It has an apple blossom theme as this is where there are many apple orchards and farmers.


Wow, that is a gorgeous building. Must be quite a congregation to be able to afford to build such an ediface.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


Lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We are very lucky to live here in the Finger Lakes - they are long, not very wide and very deep - the land slopes up along them fairly steeply and apparently that makes perfect conditions for grape growing. There are a LOT of wineries within an hour or so drive from where I live. Many of the lakes have "wine trails" and they sponsor events with wine and food and sometimes gifts like today's flowers and herbs or Christmas ornaments. My DDs and I love to go because it gives us time together with no kids, so we really get to talk without interruptions. Occasionally one of the DHs comes along too. Wine making is getting to be quite the economic force in the area and Cornell University now offers a major in winemaking!
> 
> Well, now that I sound like an advertisement for New York wines, I'll just say that if anyone ever comes here for a vacation, let me know and we'll take you to all the really good places!! Hugs, Paula


The Niagara area, where I am, has numerous wineries and I believe they have something going on for Mother's Day weekend. Lots of little wine-making shops too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so gracious. When I win the lottery I'll be on my way! All joking aside i wish I could come tour the area. It really sounds lovely.


Grandmapaula said:


> We are very lucky to live here in the Finger Lakes - they are long, not very wide and very deep - the land slopes up along them fairly steeply and apparently that makes perfect conditions for grape growing. There are a LOT of wineries within an hour or so drive from where I live. Many of the lakes have "wine trails" and they sponsor events with wine and food and sometimes gifts like today's flowers and herbs or Christmas ornaments. My DDs and I love to go because it gives us time together with no kids, so we really get to talk without interruptions. Occasionally one of the DHs comes along too. Wine making is getting to be quite the economic force in the area and Cornell University now offers a major in winemaking!
> 
> Well, now that I sound like an advertisement for New York wines, I'll just say that if anyone ever comes here for a vacation, let me know and we'll take you to all the really good places!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness you were okay. I imagine that was terrifying! I don't think I could live i a are that was prone to earthqukes. It would scare me to death!


patocenizo said:


> Wow! For Michigan that must have been quite some experience. I do not mean to rain on your parade but living in California, we get our fair share of them. I was born and raised in Mexico City and one year, 1985 to be precise I was visitng my parents when all of a sudden ( and I know it was on September 19th, my sister's birthday) the earth shook something awful... it was an 8.0 earthquake, I'll never forget that experience and there was an aftershock that evening that was almost as strong. Needless to say, my husband and kids were so upset and back in California but, the long and the short of it is that I was okay and thankful to be alive. My mom had been working at the U.S. Embassy and so we called the Embassy so that my family back home could find out that I was okay but to this date, the message has not been received and that was 30 years ago!!! How about that! Calls outside of the city limits were not going through so my husband flew as soon as he could find an airline that would land in Mexico City to find me. Talk about a scary time, thankfully I was okay and flew back home in a few days after that experience.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend pickled some but we mostly eat them raw. My mom used to boil them & make a cream sauce, I wasn't nuts about them that way though.


I like them raw too. My mom used to cook them in her chicken soup. I did like them that way but also like them boiled and served with butter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'd forgotten about those. There was a bombing practice range on the marshes, less than 10km from where I grew up. Night after night, I would lie in bed and see the flashes, followed by the thuds of the bombs landing. One night, I was outdoors, and noticed a series of flashes which seemed to come from a different direction, well inland. We later heard that that particular run had indeed missed the target area. Fortunately, the bombs were not live, and came down on open arable land, so no harm was done.


That must have been so scary.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Noni I am so glad you are enjoying your job so far! That makes a big difference when working. 


nittergma said:


> I shouldn't be on here I should be sleeping but I'm wide awake, have had 4 hours though.
> I'm glad to hear Mel is improving and welcome to you
> Marykayknits!
> I'll continue reading when I can. Tomorrow is my last day for the week, I'm glad because I feel like I've walked 20 miles! Walmart is BIG! It 's fun so far though I really enjoy it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When my cat was a little more than a kitten, she would drag around one of my satin covered coat hangers. It was longer than she was!!!
> Years ago, I had a cat that would drag around my panty hose if I left them where he could get them. Looked so funny straddling those hose while he dragged them around!
> Junek


If I leave my bra on top of the bathroom hamper, I will find that Candy has dragged it around the house. Have to be very careful to put everything away. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds yummy. Question: do you mix up the cake mix or just use it straight out of the box without adding anything but the peaches?



sugarsugar said:


> I bought a slow cooker a few days ago and have used it today for the first time. This is probably nothing new to a lot of you but....
> 
> 2 Ingredient Cake
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sun is shinning nicely warming things up once again. I have been leaving the window open at night, this morning I wished I had closed it. I was woken to the lovely scent of skunk. 👎🙊😱😱🙊🙊
> 
> Today's photo a different take on breakfast.
> 
> ...


That breakfast looks almost like what I had this morning: banana, blueberries, cantaloupe and cottage cheese. Lovely picture of the lake and mountains. There's nothing like the fresh scent of skunk :XD: I often wonder where they are when the scent is so strong. Don't want to get anywhere near them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> And of course the margarine fiasco was another example. You must eat margarine not butter it so much better for you. Then decades after oh dear it was actually worse for you than butter BUT that OK there is a safe margarine. And we are meant to believe this? It is interesting that they discovered that the old margarine was bad for you at the same time as the new one was available. Of course it was just coincidence- wasn't it?
> Can you tell I am slightly sceptical when it comes to big businesses like these? Wonder how long they knew the margarine was useless if not bad for us?


I didn't know that margarine is bad for us. When my DH and I participated in a heart health program at the hospital, we were told to eat Becel margarine and I still have some in the fridge, although I also use butter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy looking breakfast. Is that cottage cheese or yogurt in the center? Ewwwww to the skunk smell.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sun is shinning nicely warming things up once again. I have been leaving the window open at night, this morning I wished I had closed it. I was woken to the lovely scent of skunk. 👎🙊😱😱🙊🙊
> 
> Today's photo a different take on breakfast.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wanted to wash the deck this morning because of the bird poop. Candy keeps trying to roll in it. The water's shut off and I don't yet know where the turn-off is. Will have to go hunting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, so what does kolrobi taste like? I've never tried it. Is it similar to cabbage?


budasha said:


> I like them raw too. My mom used to cook them in her chicken soup. I did like them that way but also like them boiled and served with butter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yesterday DH and his buddy surprised me and began putting a roof over part of the deck for me. They tore down an old tin section that was rusted and extended the pergola the put a new tin roof over one section of the deck. The next step DH will be enclosing that section and screening it in so I have an outside room. I am so excited about it. Even with just the roof it is so much more useful. Before the deck was so hot there was no way you could just sit out on it and enjoy a meal or just relax. We'll also add a ceiling fan so that there wil be air circulated to keep it comfortable. Once it is finished I'll try to post a picture. I plan on dyeing yarn out there too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a beautiful place - I still marvel at the Temple in Salt Lake City; one of my favorite places to visit.


Beautiful pictures. We've been through there a couple of times but I have yet to get the guys to stop & see the sights. :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sun is shinning nicely warming things up once again. I have been leaving the window open at night, this morning I wished I had closed it. I was woken to the lovely scent of skunk. 👎🙊😱😱🙊🙊
> 
> Today's photo a different take on breakfast.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Caren..I managed to see your note before noon!! Interesting breakfas. Not a pleasant way to wake up.. no mistaking that fragrance!😂
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I shouldn't be on here I should be sleeping but I'm wide awake, have had 4 hours though.
> I'm glad to hear Mel is improving and welcome to you
> Marykayknits!
> I'll continue reading when I can. Tomorrow is my last day for the week, I'm glad because I feel like I've walked 20 miles! Walmart is BIG! It 's fun so far though I really enjoy it!


I'm glad you are enjoying it, makes a job so much easier.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'd forgotten about those. There was a bombing practice range on the marshes, less than 10km from where I grew up. Night after night, I would lie in bed and see the flashes, followed by the thuds of the bombs landing. One night, I was outdoors, and noticed a series of flashes which seemed to come from a different direction, well inland. We later heard that that particular run had indeed missed the target area. Fortunately, the bombs were not live, and came down on open arable land, so no harm was done.


That must have been very scary for the people living closeby, good thing no one was out & about to get hit by the falling duds. Could have been deadly. You would think they would have the target area marked in some way so nothing like that could happen. 
We have a bombing range about an hour away from us, don't hear anything from it but in May each year NATO has something called Maple Flags at the air base & during that time a few planes go over our house low enough to rattle the windows & dishes but so far only happened during the day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


It's lovely!! I have a pattern for a crocheted lacy scarf I have planned after I finish boring myself to death the these socks!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's lovely!! I have a pattern for a crocheted lacy scarf I have planned after I finish boring myself to death the these socks!
> Junek


Thanks, June, I am very pleased with how the yarn is working up- it was an internet purchase, which is always a bit of a lottery!

I was getting bored with this one! I have done it so often!
Good luck with your socks.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a bombing range about an hour away from us, don't hear anything from it but in May each year NATO has something called Maple Flags at the air base & during that time a few planes go over our house low enough to rattle the windows & dishes but so far only happened during the day.


I'm only about a mile from the airport. When you're outside you know when the flight path is right above you!! We really hear more from the fighter jets from Langley Air Base when they're practicing although the base is at least 10 miles away.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, so what does kolrobi taste like? I've never tried it. Is it similar to cabbage?


It is more like a summer turnip, the leaves look like cabbage leaves but the part you eat is a bulb that grows above the ground but below the leaves. My GS eats them like apples.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday DH and his buddy surprised me and began putting a roof over part of the deck for me. They tore down an old tin section that was rusted and extended the pergola the put a new tin roof over one section of the deck. The next step DH will be enclosing that section and screening it in so I have an outside room. I am so excited about it. Even with just the roof it is so much more useful. Before the deck was so hot there was no way you could just sit out on it and enjoy a meal or just relax. We'll also add a ceiling fan so that there wil be air circulated to keep it comfortable. Once it is finished I'll try to post a picture. I plan on dyeing yarn out there too.


Sounds great. The house my DS bought where I have been painting has an enclosed deck on the back, roof & screened, it is so nice, keeps the snow away from the entrance in winter too. I'm sure you will really enjoys your new addition.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


Beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful, Julie.


I am very fond of the design- it is a traditional French one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very fond of the design- it is a traditional French one.


It's the traveling vine like the workshop you did, isn't it.
I made a scarf following your workshop a while ago, don't remember if I posted a picture.
I really like the pattern, easy to memorize.

I'm working on a Cable & Lace cardigan in some bamboo silk right now but it will be slow progress this time of year, hopefully I won't be so sick of it by the time I'm done I won't want to wear it, that happens with me when I have something hanging around for too long without much progress. Bad time of year to start a sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's the traveling vine like the workshop you did, isn't it.
> I made a scarf following your workshop a while ago, don't remember if I posted a picture.


Yes workshop #21. Do you remember would you have put it in the Parade?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi all. Mom came home last Friday and is doing well. She will not change her diet didn't think she eats that bad, so I guess we can expect more of these episodes. It was a crazy week trying to catch up at work after missing 2 1/2 days, along with the normal crazy of the end of the year being in sight. DHs job has started the detox part of their new unit and he had 4 12 hour days in a row so long rough week for him also. He is enjoying it though and that's all that matters to me. We had DGS over night last night. Had to run to DS house at 1am to get medicine for the nebulizer add he had an asthma attack. Farmers in the fields, everything blooming and rain in our forecast did him in. Needless to say though nana did not get much sleep after that kept jerking awake to check on him he was so quiet after the treatment. Lots to catch up on around the house, I really miss working part time lol!!

I read bits here and there when i can, i keep you all in my prayers daily. Love and hugs to you all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We went to friends for supper last night, I thought it would be an early evening but the guys decided they wanted to rent the pay-per-view big boxing match between Mayweather & Paciaou. I'm not much of a boxing fan but there were 3 excellent matches, all went the full number of rounds & were decided on points. Anyway, I didn't get to bed until 1am so am getting a slow start this morning.

Caren nothing like" eau de skunk" to start your day out right! Yuk! & the really bad news is every time it rains for the next while it just brings it back full force. We have been so lucky over the years that our dogs have never been sprayed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes workshop #21. Do you remember would you have put it in the Parade?


For sure I didn't do that., I might have posted on the tea party but don't think so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Dawn,
Good to hear from you & that your mom is doing better & the jobs are going well.
Do you get the summer school holidays off ? 
Your poor GS, nothing like a sick kid to get grandma on edge. Hope he's fine soon. I have trouble when we first cut the grass in the spring, I think it's the mould in the old stuff but thankfully that's the only time it bothers me.



Pup lover said:


> Hi all. Mom came home last Friday and is doing well. She will not change her diet didn't think she eats that bad, so I guess we can expect more of these episodes. It was a crazy week trying to catch up at work after missing 2 1/2 days, along with the normal crazy of the end of the year being in sight. DHs job has started the detox part of their new unit and he had 4 12 hour days in a row so long rough week for him also. He is enjoying it though and that's all that matters to me. We had DGS over night last night. Had to run to DS house at 1am to get medicine for the nebulizer add he had an asthma attack. Farmers in the fields, everything blooming and rain in our forecast did him in. Needless to say though nana did not get much sleep after that kept jerking awake to check on him he was so quiet after the treatment. Lots to catch up on around the house, I really miss working part time lol!!
> 
> I read bits here and there when i can, i keep you all in my prayers daily. Love and hugs to you all


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy looking breakfast. Is that cottage cheese or yogurt in the center? Ewwwww to the skunk smell.


It is chicken salad in the center. I chopped the chicken very small added a bit of veggie broth to make it thinner. That was my dressing for the salad


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks beautiful, what pattern is that? Looks like lace weight yarn?


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


 I found it!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren nothing like" eau de skunk" to start your day out right! Yuk! & the really bad news is every time it rains for the next while it just brings it back full force. We have been so lucky over the years that our dogs have never been sprayed.


I've never seen a skunk apart from on TV . I'm surmising that's as close as I want to get . Does the smell stay around for a long time ? 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've never seen a skunk apart from on TV . I'm surmising that's as close as I want to get . Does the smell stay around for a long time ?
> Sonja


It is a putrid smell that lingers on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Dawn,
> Good to hear from you & that your mom is doing better & the jobs are going well.
> Do you get the summer school holidays off ?
> Your poor GS, nothing like a sick kid to get grandma on edge. Hope he's fine soon. I have trouble when we first cut the grass in the spring, I think it's the mould in the old stuff but thankfully that's the only time it bothers me.


Dawn I'm glad your mom is home and doing better . I'm also glad your husband is still enjoying his new job 
Sorry about your poor GS , I'm hoping is fine again now

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is a putrid smell that lingers on.


Sure glad we don't have any here then 🙊
I'm hungry but I don't know what I want to eat wish I had some of this🍰to go with this ☕
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Wow! For Michigan that must have been quite some experience. I do not mean to rain on your parade but living in California, we get our fair share of them. I was born and raised in Mexico City and one year, 1985 to be precise I was visitng my parents when all of a sudden ( and I know it was on September 19th, my sister's birthday) the earth shook something awful... it was an 8.0 earthquake, I'll never forget that experience and there was an aftershock that evening that was almost as strong. Needless to say, my husband and kids were so upset and back in California but, the long and the short of it is that I was okay and thankful to be alive. My mom had been working at the U.S. Embassy and so we called the Embassy so that my family back home could find out that I was okay but to this date, the message has not been received and that was 30 years ago!!! How about that! Calls outside of the city limits were not going through so my husband flew as soon as he could find an airline that would land in Mexico City to find me. Talk about a scary time, thankfully I was okay and flew back home in a few days after that experience.


I realize that many areas experience stronger earthquakes and I have always had strong concerns for people living in those areas. The one in Japan a few years ago was horrible and lives were forever changed by it. Ours was not as severe and people were not harmed, but we were all quite surprised by it. I do hope we don't have any more of them. I am glad that you were not harmed by the one you were in. That must have been quite concerning to go through.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I bought a slow cooker a few days ago and have used it today for the first time. This is probably nothing new to a lot of you but....
> 
> 2 Ingredient Cake
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I might have to give it a try. I wonder if your cake mix packet is the same size as ours. What an experiment that will be.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


That's lovely Julie. Is it the travelling vine pattern?

Edit - I see that Bonnie answered my question.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you get offered the job , I'll keep my fingers crossed for you
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonya. It feels like an opportunity to have a totally different way of life!!!

Kaye, love the cowl--a miracle in the dark. It's really beautiful.

And Julie, your lacy knitting project (a scarf i assume) is just amazing--the yarn looks so fine. Your daughter should love it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The cook at my sorority house always had Friday evening and Sundays off. We would usually go out for pizza on Fridays, and on Sundays, she would either leave a casserole or a couple of us would volunteer to make something for everybody. Maybe you could cook on the chef's day off!


That's a good idea. My daughters have also invited me to cook for them on weekends if I am offered the job; they both live in Minneapolis.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all. Mom came home last Friday and is doing well. She will not change her diet didn't think she eats that bad, so I guess we can expect more of these episodes. It was a crazy week trying to catch up at work after missing 2 1/2 days, along with the normal crazy of the end of the year being in sight. DHs job has started the detox part of their new unit and he had 4 12 hour days in a row so long rough week for him also. He is enjoying it though and that's all that matters to me. We had DGS over night last night. Had to run to DS house at 1am to get medicine for the nebulizer add he had an asthma attack. Farmers in the fields, everything blooming and rain in our forecast did him in. Needless to say though nana did not get much sleep after that kept jerking awake to check on him he was so quiet after the treatment. Lots to catch up on around the house, I really miss working part time lol!!
> 
> I read bits here and there when i can, i keep you all in my prayers daily. Love and hugs to you all


I'm glad your mom is well enough to be home. But it's a shame she won't change her diet!
Good to hear your DH is enjoying his job. I know you'll be glad when you're all caught up at work. Are you off for the summer or does the office staff work all year?
Scary when a child has an asthma attack especially at night. 
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it is akin to what we "brethren" would call communion bread - an unleavened bread. sam



NanaCaren said:


> SF= super fine. There is no raising agent in it. The crackers are not meant to rise but to be crispy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chat away Marilynn - we love to hear from you. anywhere in the northwest is beautiful in my book. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Well I had a big reply all ready and lost my internet connection.
> Thank you for all the warm welcomes.
> Gwen I always have a project or 3 or 4 on the needles😀 right now is a Cowichan sweater for one daughter and a 3 button wrap for another. They are always sending me pictures of things they want and then I have to try and find the patterns😅 Lately I have been very lucky.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a healthy size - now I am anxious to see what they name her. --- sam



angelam said:


> Just heard on the news that The Duchess of Cambridge had a baby girl at 8.34am this morning. 8lb 3ozs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a bummer - sending tons of healing energy your way to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the world - Princess. I hope the labor and delivery wasn't too awful - I believe she was late and they were talking of inducing labor (not fun!). Hope all is well. Nice sized baby.
> 
> I'm still feeling icky and the infection seems to be slipping to my chest so I'm going to continue to doctor myself and take it easy. I'll be headed to the doctors on Monday if I'm not better by then. I had planned on going down to Dwight, IL to the BBQ cook off and meet up with PupLover, but upon waking with a cough have ruled that out. The town is on the famous Route #66 and DH was going to drive us down there in his 1967 red Chevy convertible. The weather is supposed to be wonderful today so I'm really bummed that we're not going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very happy you are feeling better joy - continuing healing energy zooming your way to get you totally back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> 3:00 a.m. and I am awake. But that is fine as I have slept and woke feeling human. So excited, maybe I can use my new Addi click lace needles today.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


Oh my, what a wonderful and beautiful lace you are knitting. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you people were really chatty yesterday - goodness. I slept late - nothing new about that - but then drove to napoleon to see ron and what he is doing to the back yard - he put in a new deck - 46x12 I think it is - and he put in a "under roof" so the patio underneath won't get wet when it rains. he has four outdoor ceiling fans to put up. that is where the bbq is. he has terraced the two sides of his house and has some lovely flowers in them. it's going to be quite nice when it is finished. he has about a half acre pond behind his house and then close to two acres of park-like grassy area surrounded by trees. when you are at the back of the house sitting on the patio you hardly recognize you are in town. lovely. didn't knit much - went out for lunch and got home around three. a nice day. I'm not sure what I did last night then - oh - yes - I knitted - Heidi showed up about eight with a bunch of groceries for me and stayed and talked for a while. I got really sleepy around ten - I thought - enough foolishness - and went to bed and slept until almost ten this morning. I had left the door open last night so the animals could go in and out on their own. and boy did I sleep.

gary and jake (lexi's boyfriend) are in the back yard building a swing set. for supposedly being a simple build they seem to be making it very difficult. I have stayed out of it. lol

heather's daughter Rebecca abagail graduates this year - we will no doubt go down - I am hoping to have the blanket done by then - I think Rachel will be there for the party and I can give Gerihmiah (don't think that is spelled right) his blanket. I am well over half way but still a ways aways from finishing.

yesterday and today have been lovely - sunny and bright - blue skies - warm breeze - I'm hoping it stays around. I will mow tomorrow if it is nice.

want to catch up here so will start reading again. anxious to see how Gwen's almond crackers turned out. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, so what does kolrobi taste like? I've never tried it. Is it similar to cabbage?


I think it tastes like the core of the cabbage. We liked to cut them thin and eat them with carrots, celery, jicama, radishes, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> For sure I didn't do that., I might have posted on the tea party but don't think so.


Perhaps you would reconsider, Bonnie, if you have a photo to hand and put it on the parade!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a designated driver? lol have a good time. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'm off on another wine tour, this time with my 2 DDs. We will visit 8 wineries and come home with 8 flower and 8 herb plants - plus lots of wine! It is an absolutely gorgeous day - supposed to be 72 degrees this afternoon! I think Spring has finally gotten here.
> 
> Sam, I'm going to have to read your bread recipes later - my church sells bread at our local Dairy Day to raise money for our Kids to Camp program.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Looks beautiful, what pattern is that? Looks like lace weight yarn? I found it!!! Yay!!!


That was clever of you! where did you find it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join in on the chorus - happy birthday marikayknits - and many more. hope you had a special day as I am a day late here. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Marikayknits


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's lovely Julie. Is it the travelling vine pattern?
> 
> Edit - I see that Bonnie answered my question.


I think that answers my question to Patocenizo I am not fully awake!.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you, Sonya. It feels like an opportunity to have a totally different way of life!!!
> 
> Kaye, love the cowl--a miracle in the dark. It's really beautiful.
> 
> And Julie, your lacy knitting project (a scarf i assume) is just amazing--the yarn looks so fine. Your daughter should love it.


It is like knitting with a fluffy sewing cotton!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all. Mom came home last Friday and is doing well. She will not change her diet didn't think she eats that bad, so I guess we can expect more of these episodes. It was a crazy week trying to catch up at work after missing 2 1/2 days, along with the normal crazy of the end of the year being in sight. DHs job has started the detox part of their new unit and he had 4 12 hour days in a row so long rough week for him also. He is enjoying it though and that's all that matters to me. We had DGS over night last night. Had to run to DS house at 1am to get medicine for the nebulizer add he had an asthma attack. Farmers in the fields, everything blooming and rain in our forecast did him in. Needless to say though nana did not get much sleep after that kept jerking awake to check on him he was so quiet after the treatment. Lots to catch up on around the house, I really miss working part time lol!!
> 
> I read bits here and there when i can, i keep you all in my prayers daily. Love and hugs to you all


So sorry that DGS cam down with the allergy-induced episode. Our DGS has the same thing - usually brought on by being around cats - not a fun thing for grandma and certainly no sleep. Hope you catch up today before having to go back to work...will you get to go on part-time status for the summer? Glad DH is liking his job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my, what a wonderful and beautiful lace you are knitting. Thank you so much for sharing.


It is a traditional French design, Joyce- and lends itself well to many yarns- I have even knit it up in chunky as a cowl.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It was a little breezy here last night! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my spell check put a red line under it meaning it was either misspelled or it didn't recognize it - i knew what i meant - and knew everyone else would too - unfortunately it doesn't give me a chance to put it in the dictionary. --- sam

i left four of the markers in - I'm doing k3,p1 across the row and if I'm not careful and i start to daydream while i am knitting i get the count off - i know where i should be when i hit the marker and if i am not i know i made a mistake somewhere after the last marker. it really helps. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I do the same thing, Sam, using markers when casting on a lot of stitches. I make enough mistakes without miscounting.
> Obviously, spell check doesn't knit or it would recognize your recaston!! I didn't have a problem with it!
> Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely scarf.
Rookie, hope you feel better soon.
A little setback. If I eat anything other than tea, ginger ale, toast I'm back at square one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long does it take? ---- sam



pearlone said:


> Just marking my spot. Back later. Taking DH to dialysis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was a little breezy here last night! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely scarf.
> Rookie, hope you feel better soon.
> A little setback. If I eat anything other than tea, ginger ale, toast I'm back at square one.


Thank you Joy!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Dawn,
> Good to hear from you & that your mom is doing better & the jobs are going well.
> Do you get the summer school holidays off ?
> Your poor GS, nothing like a sick kid to get grandma on edge. Hope he's fine soon. I have trouble when we first cut the grass in the spring, I think it's the mould in the old stuff but thankfully that's the only time it bothers me.


No Bonnie unfortunately we are also the district office so I work all summer though I do get a week of vacation days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a bummer - sending tons of healing energy your way to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam


I'm glad we didn't venture out...DH began complaining of an ear ache and headache about noon and now has the full blown sinus infection I've been dealing with. It's now settled in my chest so I have been drinking Olbas cough syrup and vaporizing with Olbas oil in the water.I hope to be better tomorrow as there's so much to do to get ready for the carpet coming and the landscaping. I've decided on the plants and just now need to figure out who we're going to hire. Wish they'd all quote using the same parameters...it's so difficult to compare them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've never seen a skunk apart from on TV . I'm surmising that's as close as I want to get . Does the smell stay around for a long time ?
> Sonja


yes it does, we had a dog get sprayed years ago, tomato juice bath, shampoo, conditioner all kinds of things my DH bathed her in just so she could come back in the house. For about 2 weeks you could pet her but you didnt want to get your nose too close!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> No Bonnie unfortunately we are also the district office so I work all summer though I do get a week of vacation days.


That would have been nice to get the long summer break- hopefully things will quiet down- glad DH is enjoying the new job!
That is a bit of a worry Mom won't work on her diet, but you can't always have miracles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad we didn't venture out...DH began complaining of an ear ache and headache about noon and now has the full blown sinus infection I've been dealing with. It's now settled in my chest so I have been drinking Olbas cough syrup and vaporizing with Olbas oil in the water.I hope to be better tomorrow as there's so much to do to get ready for the carpet coming and the landscaping. I've decided on the plants and just now need to figure out who we're going to hire. Wish they'd all quote using the same parameters...it's so difficult to compare them.


Wishing you well! Olbas products are great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think that is the pattern I gave her poledra - I have it copied and waiting in my document file. --- sam'



Poledra65 said:


> One skein of worsted weight, Gwen, I don't remember if I posted or not, I know I threw in the link to the pattern, but I have chronic CRAFT, so no telling. LOL!
> http://www.wooltrends.ca/freepatterns_details.asp?pageCat=17


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - could we have the mittens started - say just the cuffs before you teach us the rest? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> One skein of worsted weight, Gwen, I don't remember if I posted or not, I know I threw in the link to the pattern, but I have chronic CRAFT, so no telling. LOL!
> http://www.wooltrends.ca/freepatterns_details.asp?pageCat=17


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely scarf.
> Rookie, hope you feel better soon.
> A little setback. If I eat anything other than tea, ginger ale, toast I'm back at square one.


Oh no, sorry to hear this....hope they find something to help you out. Our DBIL was with us in Nashville, and he's on a medicine that works great at stopping him up - he has a funny nickname for it, but if you want I'll find out what it is. His wife is going to find out too since the OTC she's currently using for her diverticulitis attacks isn't working.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry that DGS cam down with the allergy-induced episode. Our DGS has the same thing - usually brought on by being around cats - not a fun thing for grandma and certainly no sleep. Hope you catch up today before having to go back to work...will you get to go on part-time status for the summer? Glad DH is liking his job.


Once we have the end of the year stuff done we will have shorter hours a half hour later in the morning and an hour and a half earlier in the afternoon till we have to start getting geared up for school starting. I dont think it will be too bad. Being new there are things that I dont have time for or cant really concentrate on with all the interruptions I get, so will be nice to have some more quiet work hours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would opt to stay home in my jammies - send someone else to do the errands. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Marikayknits. May today and everyday be filled with many blessings and wonderful opportunities.
> 
> Rookie...So sorry to hear that you are not feeling well again. As much as you would love to get together with Dawn, it would be best to not get her sick. Rest up today.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxiously awaiting a picture of the shawl. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> I have read three times and can't remember who wished me well. Feel so rude. Know it lifted my spirit.
> I actually walked Maya this morning. Felt divine.
> Sonja, I am working (mostly in working) a lace shawl. Have decided if all that is needed is a left lean decrease I would change the: k2tog thru back loop to: Ssk2tog. And save myself grief.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

men can be so difficult at times. --- sam



KateB said:


> ..because he doesn't want her to buy more yarn until she finishes her WIPs? I know that's how mine thinks! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that must have been fun - I was riding on the bus going into town when seattle had their last one - did a good bit of damage to the old building in pioneer square. --- sam



pacer said:


> We experienced a 4.0 earthquake less than a half hour ago. I was upstairs and everything started to shake. We thought our washing machine was going bad but I couldn't figure why the dresser handles would have been shaking as well as the whole building. We don't usually get earthquakes here so what a shock that truly was. Hoping we don't get any more of those. The epicenter was close to where the huge 193 vehicle pileup took place in the winter which is about 10-15 miles from my home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know I would never allow fracking on my land - I don't think it is a good idea. waste of good water. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they do fracking in your area? There have been quakes in Alberta where it's done & no quakes ever before. I can't believe they continue to do that, there is a water shortage & they pump 1000's of gallons of fresh water down there never to be used again. Insane!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you take it easy - don't want you back in the er again. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, the world is so use to your long work schedule when you finally take a day off you cause an earthquake.
> Marikay, have a wonderful birthday.
> Don't know if I'll be able to cast on shawl. Have to rewind yarn first and I'm running out of steam. Did get laundry and dishes done and took nap.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats of the long marriage and a very belated happy anniversary. ---- sam



Miss Pam said:


> I think so. We celebrate 37 years of marriage this July. He definitely isn't perfect, but then neither am I!  We suit each other well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats of the long marriage and a very belated happy anniversary. ---- sam


Thanks, Sam. Not belated at all - it's still 2 months away!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm ready to offer my help if you decide on doing the wind span. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I finished the donations to the Relay for Life this week. Their booth will be next weekend;I got passed them on to my friend at the Library. I'd finally gotten them washed, blocked and dried.
> 
> Today, among other things like laundry and bathrooms, I'v gone through the more obvious bags, boxes, totes and baskets of yarn. looking for next project. Okay, we won't talk about the several I have on the needles already but that aren't calling my name. I've read through Sam's Wingspan workshop and think that might just be the one. . . . Or not! *But*, I found 5 spools of fingering/lace weight cones of yarn. One is a beige tape type spool of yarn and the others are a soft ecru, bright red, antique gold, and a strong maroon color. All are acrylics, I believe. Two are full cones weighing over 3-4 pounds and the other three are nearly full spools. I believe they must be mill-ends but really have no idea. Fairly certain that I didn't pay more than $7US for any one of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Sam. Not belated at all - it's still 2 months away!


Not unless he mean't for last year!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patty sutter - a big fat welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a visit - we love new people to join in the conversation so do plan on coming back often - there will always be an empty chair with your name of it and lots of fresh hot tea - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

we used to do banana bread in coffee cans for some reason - it would be a nice slice size for a sandwich. ---- sam



Patty Sutter said:


> Reading your long list of yummy breads is making me hungry. :-D
> I have long made English Muffin Bread, we love it.
> One thing that I like to do is bake it in 1# cooffee cans, when you turn it out you slice it into rounds.
> I fully grease the cans and dust them wit corn meal instead of flour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely kaye - not sure I would have trusted the light from a phone - that looks like it took some concentration. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished this in the dark car last night using my phone to see. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look like they are smiling when you are petting them but I know they are thinking how to create some mayhem. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol! With dogs, you just never know. Now a cat, you know that that's what they are doing, lulling you into a false sense of security.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that man is a keeper - white knight to the rescue. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Wow! For Michigan that must have been quite some experience. I do not mean to rain on your parade but living in California, we get our fair share of them. I was born and raised in Mexico City and one year, 1985 to be precise I was visitng my parents when all of a sudden ( and I know it was on September 19th, my sister's birthday) the earth shook something awful... it was an 8.0 earthquake, I'll never forget that experience and there was an aftershock that evening that was almost as strong. Needless to say, my husband and kids were so upset and back in California but, the long and the short of it is that I was okay and thankful to be alive. My mom had been working at the U.S. Embassy and so we called the Embassy so that my family back home could find out that I was okay but to this date, the message has not been received and that was 30 years ago!!! How about that! Calls outside of the city limits were not going through so my husband flew as soon as he could find an airline that would land in Mexico City to find me. Talk about a scary time, thankfully I was okay and flew back home in a few days after that experience.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound jummy - thanks for sharing. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I bought a slow cooker a few days ago and have used it today for the first time. This is probably nothing new to a lot of you but....
> 
> 2 Ingredient Cake
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and doctors advertised different brands while smoking them.  --- sam



darowil said:


> Well we used to be told that cigarettes were safe- maybe even good for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always used real butter - I like the taste - it's not like I was eating a pound a day. --- sam



darowil said:


> And of course the margarine fiasco was another example. You must eat margarine not butter it so much better for you. Then decades after oh dear it was actually worse for you than butter BUT that OK there is a safe margarine. And we are meant to believe this? It is interesting that they discovered that the old margarine was bad for you at the same time as the new one was available. Of course it was just coincidence- wasn't it?
> Can you tell I am slightly sceptical when it comes to big businesses like these? Wonder how long they knew the margarine was useless if not bad for us?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one gets used to hanging if they hang long enough - I would think you would get used to the shakes after you have "shooken" enough. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness you were okay. I imagine that was terrifying! I don't think I could live i a are that was prone to earthqukes. It would scare me to death!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I like cooking them with potatoes and mashing them altogether. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, so what does kolrobi taste like? I've never tried it. Is it similar to cabbage?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely Julie - is that your traveling vine pattern? I would keep it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - who won the mayweather/paciaou bout? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to friends for supper last night, I thought it would be an early evening but the guys decided they wanted to rent the pay-per-view big boxing match between Mayweather & Paciaou. I'm not much of a boxing fan but there were 3 excellent matches, all went the full number of rounds & were decided on points. Anyway, I didn't get to bed until 1am so am getting a slow start this morning.
> 
> Caren nothing like" eau de skunk" to start your day out right! Yuk! & the really bad news is every time it rains for the next while it just brings it back full force. We have been so lucky over the years that our dogs have never been sprayed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to have resident skunks that lived under the barn - one used to be up and eating cat food when I would go out to do chores - I would say "good morning skunk" and keep on moving - never got sprayed. the cats never minded them - probably thought they were just another cat. surprisingly the dogs never got sprayed. they left a few years ago and have never been back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've never seen a skunk apart from on TV . I'm surmising that's as close as I want to get . Does the smell stay around for a long time ?
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just a little huh? --- sam



KateB said:


> It was a little breezy here last night! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was my thinking - I should have noticed it was nearer than far away. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not unless he mean't for last year!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


It is lovely, Julie. What yarn are you using? I think I have done 3 from your workshop so far, and have a couple of balls of Rowan Fine Lace that I bought in sales, that are earmarked to become two more.

I am confused - I thought you were one of the many among us with July birthdays? Or maybe you are like the Queen and have two!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Once we have the end of the year stuff done we will have shorter hours a half hour later in the morning and an hour and a half earlier in the afternoon till we have to start getting geared up for school starting. I dont think it will be too bad. Being new there are things that I dont have time for or cant really concentrate on with all the interruptions I get, so will be nice to have some more quiet work hours.


When is the last day of school?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

PATTY SUTTER, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
CAREN, Your breakfast looks wonderful. I don't usually eat breakfast, except for vacation or for supper occasionally. For some reason though, I really missed when you weren't able to post them. The pictures of the water were great. So peaceful. Have you finished the little dresses yet?
KAYE JO, I love love love the cowl. Anything with purple are red catches my eye. I have not tried intarsia yet but think it is lovely. You are so talented.
JULIE, I love your scarf. Is that the traveling vine? It looks so dainty. How many yards do you use to make one. I guess it depends on how long you make it? You know I have the fiber fest coming up May 29 & 30 or have you noticed how many times I remind you all. These are common to a lot of you but I have never been to one. Do they usually have needles and accessories too or just yarn?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, so what does kolrobi taste like? I've never tried it. Is it similar to cabbage?


It's a little like turnip/rutabaga, same texture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday DH and his buddy surprised me and began putting a roof over part of the deck for me. They tore down an old tin section that was rusted and extended the pergola the put a new tin roof over one section of the deck. The next step DH will be enclosing that section and screening it in so I have an outside room. I am so excited about it. Even with just the roof it is so much more useful. Before the deck was so hot there was no way you could just sit out on it and enjoy a meal or just relax. We'll also add a ceiling fan so that there wil be air circulated to keep it comfortable. Once it is finished I'll try to post a picture. I plan on dyeing yarn out there too.


That's great. You will certainly enjoy it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


What a pretty pattern!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you people were really chatty yesterday - goodness. I slept late - nothing new about that - but then drove to napoleon to see ron and what he is doing to the back yard - he put in a new deck - 46x12 I think it is - and he put in a "under roof" so the patio underneath won't get wet when it rains. he has four outdoor ceiling fans to put up. that is where the bbq is. uch - went out for lunch and got home around three. a nice day. I'm not sure what I did last night then - oh - yes - I knitted - Heidi showed up about eight with a bunch of groceries for me and stayed and talked for a while. I got really sleepy around ten - I thought - enough foolishness - and went to bed and slept until almost ten this morning. I had left the door open last night so the animals could go in and out on their own. and boy did I sleep.
> 
> gary and jake (lexi's boyfriend) are in the back yard building a swing set. for supposedly being a simple build they seem to be making it very difficult. I have stayed out of it. lol
> yesterday and today have been lovely - sunny and bright - blue skies - warm breeze - I'm hoping it stays around. I will mow tomorrow if it is nice.
> ...


Ron's place sounds quite nice. That is a huge deck but I'm sure they will make use of it. Good of Heidi to load you up with groceries. Are Gary and Jake handy with tools? I hope so:lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was a little breezy here last night! :lol:


It must have been more than just a "little breeze" to topple the swing. Shame about the tulips.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad we didn't venture out...DH began complaining of an ear ache and headache about noon and now has the full blown sinus infection I've been dealing with. It's now settled in my chest so I have been drinking Olbas cough syrup and vaporizing with Olbas oil in the water.I hope to be better tomorrow as there's so much to do to get ready for the carpet coming and the landscaping. I've decided on the plants and just now need to figure out who we're going to hire. Wish they'd all quote using the same parameters...it's so difficult to compare them.


Hope the two of you get over this quickly. A sinus infection is no fun, I know.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes it was and we forget to be thankful and see how fragile life is. Living in California also makes us quite aware of the many faults there are and that at any moment lives can change.


pacer said:


> I realize that many areas experience stronger earthquakes and I have always had strong concerns for people living in those areas. The one in Japan a few years ago was horrible and lives were forever changed by it. Ours was not as severe and people were not harmed, but we were all quite surprised by it. I do hope we don't have any more of them. I am glad that you were not harmed by the one you were in. That must have been quite concerning to go through.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes he is !!! Almost 35 years of wedded bliss and he has been so good to my children ( his stepchildren) I've been blessed.


thewren said:


> now that man is a keeper - white knight to the rescue. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps you would reconsider, Bonnie, if you have a photo to hand and put it on the parade!


I'll get that done when I get a chance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely Julie - is that your traveling vine pattern? I would keep it. --- sam


Yes, Sam it is the Travelling Vine, that I taught as a Workshop-but not my pattern- it is a traditional French design.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It was a little breezy here last night! :lol:


I see what you mean by a little breezy . I'm guessing that if you have flowering tulips up in Scotland mine are a no show this year . 
Fat greedy slugs and snails must have gotten to my bulbs😠


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was my thinking - I should have noticed it was nearer than far away. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

JEANETTE, I am so sorry to hear you are still struggling with this nasty sinus infection and now DH has it. Prayers are being lifted for you both. Hope you will share pictures of the landscaping.
GWEN, If I visited you, could I sit in the screened in porch, knit, and drink coffee or a diet coke?
I am addicted to diet cokes and know they are not good for you.
DAWN, So good to "hear" from you. It is a shame Mom is not complying with the new diet. I am so glad David likes his new job. Pity you can't be off when the kids are off.
MACHRISTIE, Your job offer sounds wonderful
We had a beautiful sunny day here today. I left church after Sunday School. Jim did not go as he wasn't feeling well. He spent a good bit of the day outside grilling meat for Allyson and us. I think he got a little too much sun and it just drained him.
I ran by grocery store and stopped by KFC for lunch. Then I fixed a large crockpot of spaghetti sauce. I will turn it on at 10 tonight and let it simmer all night. In the morning I am going to make my chicken/yellow rice casserole. I bought a lemon pie, Texas Toast, and a salad kit. I am taking all that to a friend who is recovering from a knee replacement. This is the friend whose son killed himself. She is out of the hospital now and is home. Now the reality of his death is really hitting her hard. I sat with her a few hours yesterday and just let her talk and cry.
Another friend (don't know if I told you) is in the hospital on life support. She is the friend who had the gastric bypass surgery. She has pneumonia in both lungs, and intestinal obstruction, the fistula she had following her surgery (has been repaired many times) is back. I truly don't think she will make it this time.
Getting ready for my little laser surgery Thursday. Nothing could be worse that the pain I have been struggling with.
Still finishing up socks, There are so many I want to do. I want to try some on the size one needles for the foot. Don't know if I would decrease stitches for the leg and cuff or increase needle sizes in increments. 
Hope you all have a wonderful day. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is lovely, Julie. What yarn are you using? I think I have done 3 from your workshop so far, and have a couple of balls of Rowan Fine Lace that I bought in sales, that are earmarked to become two more.
> 
> I am confused - I thought you were one of the many among us with July birthdays? Or maybe you are like the Queen and have two!!


No, I realised it could be interpreted that way, too late to alter it- Bronwen is the 5th December, which is why it is an either/or for her. The yarn is Cascade Yarns : Cascade Kid Seta, a mix mostly mohair- silk and a little merino- very fine but strong being the silk.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That's great. You will certainly enjoy it.


It sounds lovely Gwen can't wait to see pictures when it's all finished 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

NONI, Meant to say I am glad you like your new job. I love working with people (Sometimes! LOL!).
JUNE, Wishing you a wonderful day. There is an ole Southern Gal who loves you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> PATTY SUTTER, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> CAREN, Your breakfast looks wonderful. I don't usually eat breakfast, except for vacation or for supper occasionally. For some reason though, I really missed when you weren't able to post them. The pictures of the water were great. So peaceful. Have you finished the little dresses yet?
> KAYE JO, I love love love the cowl. Anything with purple are red catches my eye. I have not tried intarsia yet but think it is lovely. You are so talented.
> JULIE, I love your scarf. Is that the traveling vine? It looks so dainty. How many yards do you use to make one. I guess it depends on how long you make it? You know I have the fiber fest coming up May 29 & 30 or have you noticed how many times I remind you all. These are common to a lot of you but I have never been to one. Do they usually have needles and accessories too or just yarn?


Yes it is the Travelling Vine, Betty- my ball is 300 yards and I just intend to knit till I must cast off (bind off) I have 6 repeats of the design and 4 stitches in garter stitch at each edge, the pattern is multiples of 8- so you can widen it or make it narrower as you wish. According to your yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a pretty pattern!


It is an old French one- The Travelling Vine.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bulldog, I hope all goes well for your surgery. You did the best thing possible letting your friend cry about the sad loss of her son.sorry to hear that your other friend is so ill. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll get that done when I get a chance.


That will be great!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> PATTY SUTTER, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> CAREN, Your breakfast looks wonderful. I don't usually eat breakfast, except for vacation or for supper occasionally. For some reason though, I really missed when you weren't able to post them. The pictures of the water were great. So peaceful. Have you finished the little dresses yet?
> KAYE JO, I love love love the cowl. Anything with purple are red catches my eye. I have not tried intarsia yet but think it is lovely. You are so talented.
> JULIE, I love your scarf. Is that the traveling vine? It looks so dainty. How many yards do you use to make one. I guess it depends on how long you make it? You know I have the fiber fest coming up May 29 & 30 or have you noticed how many times I remind you all. These are common to a lot of you but I have never been to one. Do they usually have needles and accessories too or just yarn?


Hi Betty....from my experience, there are two kinds of fiber fests; 1) where you can see the animals, see the shorn fleece, see some of the processes to make into yarn and the yarn itself with lots of independent growers, dyers, spinners, and yarn afficianados, and 
2) where yarn companies and local yarn shops set up booths with their lovely yarns and there are vendors for ball winders, swifts, lotions, needles, buttons, yarn bowls, etc. Each one is a fun experience.

http://msff.net/vendors/

From what I can see, the Magnolia State Fiber Festival will be some of both -- some raw materials and spinning and weaving vendors, but no animals. There will be quite a lot of yarn and notions vendors. And there are workshops (pretty reasonably priced), too! You're going to have a wonderful time!

http://msff.net/workshops-2/knitting/
http://msff.net/workshops-2/knitting/


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Sam, sorry I haven't been on yet. We just got back from Florida last Sunday and I had a huge load of boxes in my kitchen that needed to be put away from the trip. I was under the weather with the RA though so hadn't gotten to far in clearing anything. Today we have it almost completed. Just a few small things and we can see the kitchen floor.Yea.

Now the real work happens as we are moving permanently to Florida for health reasons as well as the climate. Can't take any more winters. Glad we missed this last one. Have many years of Stuff to go through and decide what to do with. Looking forward to palozza so I can get away and do fun stuff. Will need the break by then.

Trying to keep up with all that is happening with tea party members. Sending out prayers and blessings to those in need and ill health.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm ready to offer my help if you decide on doing the wind span. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.

Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.

Y'all take care and I hope to get back later. Oh, a good note: DD#1 has officially been promoted to salaried, full managerial position in her own store. Personally, I think they have used the opportunity to try her skill level to the utmost for most of the last year. BUT, they have given her a substantial salary increase. YAY!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I realised it could be interpreted that way, too late to alter it- Bronwen is the 5th December, which is why it is an either/or for her. The yarn is Cascade Yarns : Cascade Kid Seta, a mix mostly mohair- silk and a little merino- very fine but strong being the silk.


Ah, lucky Bronwen! It sounds a lovely yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Ah, lucky Bronwen! It sounds a lovely yarn. :thumbup:


I is $12 normally, but I know I got the last two balls of this lot # at a good reduction.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.
> 
> Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.
> 
> ...


That is great news for DD#1...Hope that Tim's fever is under control; that is pretty scary. I wonder if it's the same sinus gunk that we have in our house. I just washed down the two bathrooms with the DIY shower spray that consists of rubbing alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, Dawn dish detergent, Dishwasher Rinse and Tea Tree Oil. I'm also washing the sheets, blankets and comforter cover to get all the germs out of here! It was nice enough to open up the house, so some fresh air and sunshine in the house will help too (I HOPE). I hope you all get to feeling better quickly!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.
> 
> Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.
> 
> ...


I hope you get some help for Tim soon, he sounds far from well. Congratulations to your daughter on he long-overdue promotion. These companies really do take advantage of employees, but at least she has finally had her efforts recognised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope you get some help for Tim soon, he sounds far from well. Congratulations to your daughter on he long-overdue promotion. These companies really do take advantage of employees, but at least she has finally had her efforts recognised.


Seconding Chris in these sentiments.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - who won the mayweather/paciaou bout? --- sam


Mayweather won on points, no knockout but it was a fairly close fight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to have resident skunks that lived under the barn - one used to be up and eating cat food when I would go out to do chores - I would say "good morning skunk" and keep on moving - never got sprayed. the cats never minded them - probably thought they were just another cat. surprisingly the dogs never got sprayed. they left a few years ago and have never been back. --- sam


Our neighbors had some city relatives visiting, the kids were playing in the yard the 3 yr old was running after some baby skunks calling" kitty kitty," didn't get sprayed. I guess the mom knew he wasn't a threat.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I see what you mean by a little breezy . I'm guessing that if you have flowering tulips up in Scotland mine are a no show this year .
> Fat greedy slugs and snails must have gotten to my bulbs😠


The tulips had been out for a couple of weeks so they were getting past their best anyway. Does sound as though something has had away with your bulbs! :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.
> 
> Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.
> 
> ...


Hope Tim improves very soon. Great news about your DD's job. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope you get some help for Tim soon, he sounds far from well. Congratulations to your daughter on he long-overdue promotion. These companies really do take advantage of employees, but at least she has finally had her efforts recognised.


I too hope Tim gets better soon . And congratulations on your daughters promotion 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy ,hope Tim is better soon. Congrats to your daughter on her new position.

Betty, hope your surgery goes well.. Sorry your friend is so sick, that flu bug that has been floating about this winter seems to settle in the chest of many people. I hope she can kick it.

Kate, that was some wind, hope nothing got wrecked

I got my rasberry patch cleaned up & tilled around all the fruit trees. I figure a few more long days & I will finally have the yard in shape. 
I think we are going to organize a work bee at DHs cousins place, he has been in Edmonton with his son for chemo. We will clean up the yard, cut the grass & plant the garden. I think it should only take a few hours if enough of us show up.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Tami_Ohio - Just finished the All in One dress, size Preemie, using baby yarn and #3 needles except for cast off #4. I'm pleased, must put on the buttons. Thank you for enlarging the pattern 0 - to 3 mo for me...must start another one...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a free bolero - deramores pattern - you need to sign up but that is all. --- sam

http://us.deramores.com/butterscotch-bolero-in-west-yorkshire-spinners-aire-valley-dk-digital-version?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=02-05-15-WYS-Bolero-US


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the swing set is not up yet - think there is questionable construction - heard voices of gary and Heidi which means they were loud - lol - I am staying home. rotflmao I don't think there will be a swing set this weekend. if it were me I would go back to manards and ask someone and see if I could get help there.

he lives alone - not sure how many parties he throws - only one I know of is his birthday. it is quite lovely and very peaceful. --- sam



budasha said:


> Ron's place sounds quite nice. That is a huge deck but I'm sure they will make use of it. Good of Heidi to load you up with groceries. Are Gary and Jake handy with tools? I hope so:lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> When is the last day of school?


June 3


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend pickled some but we mostly eat them raw. My mom used to boil them & make a cream sauce, I wasn't nuts about them that way though.


We mostly eat them raw too, but David does like them when I put them into stew or chicken and dumplings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pearl - nothing to be sorry about - just glad you are ok - you just take it easy on the going through boxes, etc - we don't want you down being sick. it will be good to see you at the kap - looking forward to it. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Hey Sam, sorry I haven't been on yet. We just got back from Florida last Sunday and I had a huge load of boxes in my kitchen that needed to be put away from the trip. I was under the weather with the RA though so hadn't gotten to far in clearing anything. Today we have it almost completed. Just a few small things and we can see the kitchen floor.Yea.
> 
> Now the real work happens as we are moving permanently to Florida for health reasons as well as the climate. Can't take any more winters. Glad we missed this last one. Have many years of Stuff to go through and decide what to do with. Looking forward to palozza so I can get away and do fun stuff. Will need the break by then.
> 
> Trying to keep up with all that is happening with tea party members. Sending out prayers and blessings to those in need and ill health.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for dd#1 - sending tons of healing energy to tim and hope it is all gone by morning. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.
> 
> Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeanette - could you give the recipe for that diy shower spray please. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That is great news for DD#1...Hope that Tim's fever is under control; that is pretty scary. I wonder if it's the same sinus gunk that we have in our house. I just washed down the two bathrooms with the DIY shower spray that consists of rubbing alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, Dawn dish detergent, Dishwasher Rinse and Tea Tree Oil. I'm also washing the sheets, blankets and comforter cover to get all the germs out of here! It was nice enough to open up the house, so some fresh air and sunshine in the house will help too (I HOPE). I hope you all get to feeling better quickly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he made approximately 180million on that fight - paciaou made 80 I believe they won't know for sure until all the monies from pay for view - merchandise - money from all venues from around the world - they could make even more. quite a payout for an hour's work. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mayweather won on points, no knockout but it was a fairly close fight.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

OH Joy: Sorry to hear that Tim is so ill-I hope he improves quickly. Your dinner sounds very good.

Congratulations to your DD on her promotion and raise.

Rookie: hope you and DH feel better soon.

Betty: I hope your surgery goes well and you are relieved of your pain. It has been going on for a long time. You are a good friend. Sometimes a sympathetic ear is the best medicine we can provide to those who are hurting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, the sun is shinning nicely warming things up once again. I have been leaving the window open at night, this morning I wished I had closed it. I was woken to the lovely scent of skunk. 👎🙊😱😱🙊🙊
> 
> Today's photo a different take on breakfast.
> 
> ...


Skunk, yuck!!!!!! 
But the breakfast looks wonderful, I think I might be getting to a point where dinner is starting to be a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try this. Thanks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You got warmer than we were here in Georgia! We've had a cooler spell for a couple of days.


 It got nice and warm and sunny today too, but we are going to have cooler weather the next couple days and supposedly rain, but we'll see how much develops.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


That looks so soft, I need to finish mine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all. Mom came home last Friday and is doing well. She will not change her diet didn't think she eats that bad, so I guess we can expect more of these episodes. It was a crazy week trying to catch up at work after missing 2 1/2 days, along with the normal crazy of the end of the year being in sight. DHs job has started the detox part of their new unit and he had 4 12 hour days in a row so long rough week for him also. He is enjoying it though and that's all that matters to me. We had DGS over night last night. Had to run to DS house at 1am to get medicine for the nebulizer add he had an asthma attack. Farmers in the fields, everything blooming and rain in our forecast did him in. Needless to say though nana did not get much sleep after that kept jerking awake to check on him he was so quiet after the treatment. Lots to catch up on around the house, I really miss working part time lol!!
> 
> I read bits here and there when i can, i keep you all in my prayers daily. Love and hugs to you all


So glad that your mom is doing better, too bad she won't change her diet, but there really isn'[t much you can do about that. Very glad that you DGS was better after is breathing treatment, that doesn't really inspire you to sleep well does it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> NONI, Meant to say I am glad you like your new job. I love working with people (Sometimes! LOL!).
> JUNE, Wishing you a wonderful day. There is an ole Southern Gal who loves you.


You are a Southern sweetheart, dear Betty. Praying you get relief for you leg. Pain is so tiring!
JUnek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was a little breezy here last night! :lol:


 :shock: Just a little.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.
> 
> Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.
> 
> ...


Praying Tim is soon well. Congratulations to DD 1. An increase in salary is always welcome.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye - could we have the mittens started - say just the cuffs before you teach us the rest? --- sam


Yes please, the cuffs and up to the first row of thrumming, so that no one has to knit to far to be able to start thrumming.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It got nice and warm and sunny today too, but we are going to have cooler weather the next couple days and supposedly rain, but we'll see how much develops.


We've had a beautiful, 82 degree F day and tomorrow is predicted to be nearer 90. But there's a low pressure area swirling just to our south in the Atlantic...early for a hurricane but we really don't want anything tropical this early....won't bode well for the real hurricane season starting June 1st. 
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.
> 
> Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.
> 
> ...


Congrats to your DD, that is wonderful that they gave her a good increase. 
I hope that Tim starts to feel better soon, a 104 fever isn't good, but hopefully it will go down quickly.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

JEANETTE, Thank you so much for the info. I am soooo excited. I will have mother's day money in hand. LOL! I am wondering if they will charge and entrance fee.

JOY, Prayers being said for Tim to feel better. He sounds really sick but know Grandma is on top of it. Congratulations to your DD#1. She should have gotten this raise/promotion a long time ago.

The friend whose son killed himself....Prior to death, he poured gasoline all throughout his mother's house, dumped all the food in her pantry and doused it with gasoline. He was going to burn the house down before his suicide. A group of younger women from the church went out there and hand some kind of service come in and take care of all the gasoline everywhere. They cleaned her house really good and had it all neat and tidy for her for when she came home. Long story short there is no food in her pantry. Her niece (who is staying with her) bought a little but she is going to have to replace most everything. My heart is just broken for her. A sweeter person you would never meet.

The other friend in ICU is an ICU nurse...brilliant...and took such good care of everyone. Her husband will be lost without her if she does not make it. She has worried that he might develop Alzhiemers as it runs in his family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not unless he mean't for last year!!!!!!


True!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was my thinking - I should have noticed it was nearer than far away. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think it is akin to what we "brethren" would call communion bread - an unleavened bread. sam


Yes it would be, sometimes mch better tasting too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks so soft, I need to finish mine.


Don't forget to show us the finished scarf, when you get there!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was a little breezy here last night! :lol:


Oh my 😱😱 that was aittle breezy. The poor tulips.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy ,hope Tim is better soon. Congrats to your daughter on her new position.
> 
> Betty, hope your surgery goes well.. Sorry your friend is so sick, that flu bug that has been floating about this winter seems to settle in the chest of many people. I hope she can kick it.
> 
> ...


Bonnie - good for you and your friends. Sounds so much like what we'd do when I was in a farm community. We see some of that kind of caring in our little block of people, but it's more rare. I loved hearing about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Tami_Ohio - Just finished the All in One dress, size Preemie, using baby yarn and #3 needles except for cast off #4. I'm pleased, must put on the buttons. Thank you for enlarging the pattern 0 - to 3 mo for me...must start another one...VA Sharon


So good to hear - I was wondering how this worked out for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> JEANETTE, Thank you so much for the info. I am soooo excited. I will have mother's day money in hand. LOL! I am wondering if they will charge and entrance fee. No Entry fee from what I read.
> 
> JOY, Prayers being said for Tim to feel better. He sounds really sick but know Grandma is on top of it. Congratulations to your DD#1. She should have gotten this raise/promotion a long time ago.
> 
> ...


Hope your surgery is uneventful and prayers for your friends.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Sorry I have been missing for a while. DH and I have been away for a week in north Queensland. Our nephew and his partner had a naming ceremony for their very cute son and then followed with the shortest engagement party in history. The engagement party turned into a surprise wedding. It was a beautiful ceremony and a great party that followed.

I have just caught up with the news and am shocked and saddened at what has happened in my absence. Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary.

Sonja, I am so very sorry for the bad news for your son. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and sending massive hugs your way.

What awful news for our dear Mel! As if she has not had enough to cope with already. So pleased to read there has been some improvement and prayers being said for a complete (and speedy) recovery. Mel, if you are reading this, I am sending healing vibes to you and heaps of hugs as well. Can someone please pm me the address you have used to send her a card? I'd appreciate that.

To all the others with health issues, I am sending healing vibes for you too. And now I must go back to the beginning and read through the summary carefully as I did not get much beyond the news of Mel and Sonja's son.

I'll catch up on the 30 or so pages of chat and then talk again later. In the meantime here is a photo from the wedding. The bride wore black! And their vows were very funny but beautiful too - had everyone wiping away tears.

Till later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Jeanette - could you give the recipe for that diy shower spray please. --- sam


http://themamasgirls.com/diy-after-shower-spray-keeps-your-shower-clean/

This is the one I used this time around --- I added about 20 drops of tea tree oil just as a disinfectant and smell factor.

There are others that I've tried - one with vinegar and baking soda - and so far I've like the one above the best; probably since we have large glass doors that stay pretty clean with this concoction.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, so what does kolrobi taste like? I've never tried it. Is it similar to cabbage?


 It is like a very mild and sweet turnip. I love them. The name is from the German and means cabbage raddish. I have a few that actually are coming up in my garden and I can hardly wait for them to be big enough to eat. They are great peeled, then cut in 1/4 inch slices and lightly salted, or eaten without salt. I eat them raw. I'm told they are good in soups and stews, but cooking them seems a waste of a delightful raw vegetable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Exquisite Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy that's even better.


NanaCaren said:


> It is chicken salad in the center. I chopped the chicken very small added a bit of veggie broth to make it thinner. That was my dressing for the salad


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know that margarine is bad for us. When my DH and I participated in a heart health program at the hospital, we were told to eat Becel margarine and I still have some in the fridge, although I also use butter.


The margarine we were told for decades to eat instead of butter because it didn't have cholesterol has been shown to have trans fats which are just as bad for us (maybe even worse). So now we have the next generation of margarines- which they conveniently had ready when they informed us that the old ones were no good. So the margarines you buy now are supposedly safe to use. 
To me this raise the question of how do we know they are safer? The last ones were supposedly safer and it took decades for them to discover (or at least tell us) that they were worse than useless. 
So I like butter better and it helps the dairy industry so that is what I now use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Sasafras that isn't good. More prayers for yu on the way.


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely scarf.
> Rookie, hope you feel better soon.
> A little setback. If I eat anything other than tea, ginger ale, toast I'm back at square one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY Betty.....if you'd come I'd even offer to come get you! By the way the local airport IS just across the road.....hint, hint!
q11


Bulldog said:


> JEANETTE, I am so sorry to hear you are still struggling with this nasty sinus infection and now DH has it. Prayers are being lifted for you both. Hope you will share pictures of the landscaping.
> GWEN, If I visited you, could I sit in the screened in porch, knit, and drink coffee or a diet coke?
> I am addicted to diet cokes and know they are not good for you.
> DAWN, So good to "hear" from you. It is a shame Mom is not complying with the new diet. I am so glad David likes his new job. Pity you can't be off when the kids are off.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats to DD for the promotion and raise! Glad good things are happening for her. I will have Tim in my prayers. So sorry he has taken ill so quickly. Your meal sounds so good I can almost smell it here.



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.
> 
> Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so kind of you Bonnie. I hope lots of "bees" show up. I now the cousin will appreciate everyones help.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy ,hope Tim is better soon. Congrats to your daughter on her new position.
> 
> Betty, hope your surgery goes well.. Sorry your friend is so sick, that flu bug that has been floating about this winter seems to settle in the chest of many people. I hope she can kick it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the congratulations to Paula (DD#1) on her new position and salary. I will pass them along to her when we talk again.

Tim is not getting better quickly and his doctors are no longer on call at their hospital. The Children's Hospital now has a hospitalist on duty; the local Urgent Care will not see him because he is covered by Medicaid; the next closest one is now closed for the evening; and this is not yet showing signs of becoming an emergency. So, we continue to treat the symptoms, keep him home from school as long as necessary and call tomorrow. Hopefully, Doug will call back and prescribe for him as is appropriate for his symptoms. We have done this before when he deemed it permissible because we are over an hour away from the office/hospital.

The nachos and dessert were delicious. Don and Ben have just now come in from fishing with one of the goslings and some of the men from the Rescue Mission. They apparently didn't catch much and we won't be having fish tacos from their efforts but they had a good time and got rather hungry.

I think I'm off the cast on for gauge for the wingspan tonight. Talk to you all later or tomorrow. I may be seeking help soon, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy that's even better.


I think so too cottage cheese might cause a bit of a problem being dairy and all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

How to Make Salad Dressing and Copycat Sauces: 12 Homemade Dressing and Sauce Recipes - FREE ebook. sam

Read more at http://www.allfreecopycatrecipes.com/Sauces-and-Dressings/How-to-Make-Salad-Dressing-Copycat-Sauces-Homemade-Dressing-Sauce-Recipes-free-ecookbook#Zo7PbdzlVJbvAZpR.99


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Skunk, yuck!!!!!!
> But the breakfast looks wonderful, I think I might be getting to a point where dinner is starting to be a good idea.


Thank you 😊 for lunch I made the mug cake again, let it cool sliced it into four layers put chocolate mousse between each one. Then iced it with the remaining mousse and sprinkled chopped up candied bacon over it. Was really good. I know bad lunch but oh so worth it 😱😱😁😁😁👍😍😍😍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

this is so sad about your friend's son and the damage he did to her home. My heart just breaks for her. He must have been very trouble. Saying prayers for her and for your other friend that is so ill.



Bulldog said:


> JEANETTE, Thank you so much for the info. I am soooo excited. I will have mother's day money in hand. LOL! I am wondering if they will charge and entrance fee.
> 
> JOY, Prayers being said for Tim to feel better. He sounds really sick but know Grandma is on top of it. Congratulations to your DD#1. She should have gotten this raise/promotion a long time ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the picture and what a delightful surprise with the wedding. Congratulations to all.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I have been missing for a while. DH and I have been away for a week in north Queensland. Our nephew and his partner had a naming ceremony for their very cute son and then followed with the shortest engagement party in history. The engagement party turned into a surprise wedding. It was a beautiful ceremony and a great party that followed.
> 
> I have just caught up with the news and am shocked and saddened at what has happened in my absence. Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Rookie; I've put it on evernote for future needs.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://themamasgirls.com/diy-after-shower-spray-keeps-your-shower-clean/
> 
> This is the one I used this time around --- I added about 20 drops of tea tree oil just as a disinfectant and smell factor.
> 
> There are others that I've tried - one with vinegar and baking soda - and so far I've like the one above the best; probably since we have large glass doors that stay pretty clean with this concoction.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes please, the cuffs and up to the first row of thrumming, so that no one has to knit to far to be able to start thrumming.


I will make sure I have mine started then 👍👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture nicho - thanks for sharing - what a wonderful way to celebrate - naming - engagement - marriage - what a great time you must have had. good to have you back safe and sound. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I have been missing for a while. DH and I have been away for a week in north Queensland. Our nephew and his partner had a naming ceremony for their very cute son and then followed with the shortest engagement party in history. The engagement party turned into a surprise wedding. It was a beautiful ceremony and a great party that followed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think after all the descriptions I may need to purchase one to try. Thank you and eveyone else for the descriptions. 


flyty1n said:


> It is like a very mild and sweet turnip. I love them. The name is from the German and means cabbage raddish. I have a few that actually are coming up in my garden and I can hardly wait for them to be big enough to eat. They are great peeled, then cut in 1/4 inch slices and lightly salted, or eaten without salt. I eat them raw. I'm told they are good in soups and stews, but cooking them seems a waste of a delightful raw vegetable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here....I will HAVE to start soon or it will never be ready!


NanaCaren said:


> I will make sure I have mine started then 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is the Travelling Vine, Betty- my ball is 300 yards and I just intend to knit till I must cast off (bind off) I have 6 repeats of the design and 4 stitches in garter stitch at each edge, the pattern is multiples of 8- so you can widen it or make it narrower as you wish. According to your yarn!


I am sure she will love the scarf, it is beautiful. My sisters have all made a scarf using the traveling vine, if we ever all get together we will wear our scarves. None are the same colour, just same pattern. I think mine is the biggest seems I like very long scarves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kind of lunch. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you 😊 for lunch I made the mug cake again, let it cool sliced it into four layers put chocolate mousse between each one. Then iced it with the remaining mousse and sprinkled chopped up candied bacon over it. Was really good. I know bad lunch but oh so worth it 😱😱😁😁😁👍😍😍😍


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was a little breezy here last night! :lol:


Just a little breezy I see


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think after all the descriptions I may need to purchase one to try. Thank you and eveyone else for the descriptions.


They are very good and easy to grow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my kind of lunch. --- sam


I was thinking of you when I made it. When I made the canned bacon I used coconut sugar instead of brown sugar, plenty sweet enough for me. Seth really liked it, he ate near half the pound.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here....I will HAVE to start soon or it will never be ready!


That is why I need to start now,pack them into my traveling bag to be sure I don't forget.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If they appeal to our palate I will see about planting some. 


NanaCaren said:


> They are very good and easy to grow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren like candied bacon on top of chocolate brownie and mousse - here is another use for bacon grease. that is if you save the bacon greece. just in time for cinco de mayo. --- sam

Bacony Tortillas with Melted Cheese and Crispy Mushrooms CONTRIBUTED BY FORD FRY

SERVINGS: 4

In this recipe from Atlanta chef Ford Fry, bacon fat helps make homemade tortillas tender and gives them a deep flavor. Theyre delicious for scooping up melty cheese and crispy mushrooms.

Ingredients

1 cup all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
2 tablespoons cold rendered bacon fat, from 4 ounces bacon (see Note)
2 tablespoons vegetable shortening
1/2 cup warm water

MELTED CHEESE

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
6 ounces chanterelle, hen-of-the-woods or black trumpet mushrooms, cut into large pieces
2 sprigs thyme
Kosher salt
8 ounces Chihuahua or Fontina cheese, shredded
1 serrano chile, thinly sliced
1/4 cup cilantro leaves

Directions

Make the tortillas.

In the bowl of a stand mixer, combine the 1 cup of flour and the salt. Using your hands, rub the bacon fat and vegetable shortening into the flour until the mixture is crumbly. Using the dough hook, slowly mix in the water at medium speed until a ball forms, adding more flour if necessary; the dough will be moist but should start to pull away from the side of the bowl.

Continue kneading until the dough is smooth, shiny and elastic, about 10 minutes. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap; let rest for 45 minutes.

Scoop slightly rounded tablespoonfuls of the dough and roll between pieces of parchment paper into 4-inch rounds. Heat a cast-iron skillet and cook the tortillas in batches over moderately high heat, turning once, until lightly browned, about 1 minute total. Transfer to a kitchen towel and keep warm.

Make the melted cheese In a medium skillet, melt the butter. Add the mushrooms and thyme and cook over moderately high heat, undisturbed, until lightly browned, about 2 minutes. Season the mushrooms with salt and cook, tossing occasionally, until browned and crisp, about 6 minutes. Transfer to a paper towel-lined plate; discard the thyme sprigs.

Preheat the broiler. In a small cast-iron skillet or ovenproof dish, broil the cheese 8 inches from the heat until just melted, about 1 minute. Top the cheese with the mushrooms, chile and cilantro and serve immediately with the warm tortillas.

Make Ahead: The tortillas can be made up to 6 hours ahead and kept covered at room temperature. Reheat before serving.

Notes: If bacon fat is unavailable, double the amount of vegetable shortening.

Suggested Pairing: Pair this rich dish with a crispy, hoppy pale ale.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/bacony-tortillas-melted-cheese-and-crispy-mushrooms


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> We had a beautiful sunny day here today. I left church after Sunday School. Jim did not go as he wasn't feeling well. He spent a good bit of the day outside grilling meat for Allyson and us. I think he got a little too much sun and it just drained him.
> I ran by grocery store and stopped by KFC for lunch. Then I fixed a large crockpot of spaghetti sauce. I will turn it on at 10 tonight and let it simmer all night. In the morning I am going to make my chicken/yellow rice casserole. I bought a lemon pie, Texas Toast, and a salad kit. I am taking all that to a friend who is recovering from a knee replacement. This is the friend whose son killed himself. She is out of the hospital now and is home. Now the reality of his death is really hitting her hard. I sat with her a few hours yesterday and just let her talk and cry.
> Another friend (don't know if I told you) is in the hospital on life support. She is the friend who had the gastric bypass surgery. She has pneumonia in both lungs, and intestinal obstruction, the fistula she had following her surgery (has been repaired many times) is back. I truly don't think she will make it this time.
> Getting ready for my little laser surgery Thursday. Nothing could be worse that the pain I have been struggling with.
> ...


Listening is all you can do for someone in a case like that. But good that she is home again.
Sorry about your other friend.
Hope Thursday goes well for you. Do you ned to rest after it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam. I've read through the workshop once and will likely need to do that again and as I work along. Thought I'd get a chance to start it today. We were expecting part of one of the gosling families but I would not have needed to entertain all afternoon. They, however, came down with the nasal yuck we seem to have passed around and I got busy folding laundry and putting it away--after putting on a slow-cooker of nachos grande and making a variation on apple crisp using a can of cherry pie filling and ad-libbing the topping to include almond slices. The kitchen smells delicious and tempting.
> 
> Tim began running a temp during Bible study and it got worse during worship service. Now the nose dripping is much worse, involving a burst capillary and a temp of 104 degrees. No on-call doctor at his pediatrician's office and Urgent Care with a special needs child, unless it is life-threatening, is a big waste of time, money, and Tim's strength. So we will treat the symptoms and see what tomorrow brings. Right now, he is just miserable but not one to play up the drama that is possible given the situation.
> 
> ...


Praying that Tim recpvers quickly with no need to visit a doctor.
Wonderful news about DD#1.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam those sound really good, I'm sure I can whip some up for Seth. 
Mum used to save the bacon grease and use it in cookies, biscuits and all sorts of things. I figure it is flavoured lard, you use lard to make the best biscuits or pie crust.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> The margarine we were told for decades to eat instead of butter because it didn't have cholesterol has been shown to have trans fats which are just as bad for us (maybe even worse). So now we have the next generation of margarines- which they conveniently had ready when they informed us that the old ones were no good. So the margarines you buy now are supposedly safe to use.
> To me this raise the question of how do we know they are safer? The last ones were supposedly safer and it took decades for them to discover (or at least tell us) that they were worse than useless.
> So I like butter better and it helps the dairy industry so that is what I now use.


This dairy farmer's daughter also eats only butter - may use margarine in baking; but butter in cooking and on bread---yummy! I don't eat that much but am sure it's better to have the all natural rather than chemicals.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will make sure I have mine started then 👍👍


Me, too....I'm going to try doing 2 at a time on 2 circulars....we'll see how that goes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking of you when I made it. When I made the canned bacon I used coconut sugar instead of brown sugar, plenty sweet enough for me. Seth really liked it, he ate near half the pound.


Candied bacon...could there be two better words together?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam those sound really good, I'm sure I can whip some up for Seth.
> Mum used to save the bacon grease and use it in cookies, biscuits and all sorts of things. I figure it is flavoured lard, you use lard to make the best biscuits or pie crust.


We used bacon grease for biscuits, but mostly for frying potatoes. I make my bacon in the microwave on paper towels so don't get any grease left over so every now and then I'll fry or bake the bacon just so I can have the grease to make some potatoes...it's a very rare treat. I also make hot bacon dressing for spinach salad...yummy.

With all the talk of nachos and Cinco De Mayo, I had a taste for something spicy so made nachos here too. I also opened up some jalepeno relish---sort of like gerkin pickling taste with the jalepenos....sweet but then with a kick. Very good. I'll be making more of those when when the garden crops come in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> this is so sad about your friend's son and the damage he did to her home. My heart just breaks for her. He must have been very trouble. Saying prayers for her and for your other friend that is so ill.


Such a sad thing for your friend


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This dairy farmer's daughter also eats only butter - may use margarine in baking; but butter in cooking and on bread---yummy! I don't eat that much but am sure it's better to have the all natural rather than chemicals.


We also use butter except in some baking.

Julie, here's the traveling vine scarf


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Saving place.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also use butter except in some baking.
> 
> Julie, here's the traveling vine scarf


Beautiful scarf, Bonnie! Love the colors. Looks a little Christmasy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also use butter except in some baking.
> 
> Julie, here's the traveling vine scarf


I love the scarf --- and the doily. The picture of the Moose (?) alongside the hay rolls is very cool. Most of the farmers I know make hay bales, so it's always neat to see other kinds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the scarf --- and the doily. The picture of the Moose (?) alongside the hay rolls is very cool. Most of the farmers I know make hay bales, so it's always neat to see other kinds.


Most here make those large round bales, they weigh about 1500 pounds. I really like them, you don't have to attempt to lift them :lol: I grew up lugging those small square bales, I never want to see them again. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Exquisite Julie.


Thank you so much, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations to Paula (DD#1) on her new position and salary. I will pass them along to her when we talk again.
> 
> Tim is not getting better quickly and his doctors are no longer on call at their hospital. The Children's Hospital now has a hospitalist on duty; the local Urgent Care will not see him because he is covered by Medicaid; the next closest one is now closed for the evening; and this is not yet showing signs of becoming an emergency. So, we continue to treat the symptoms, keep him home from school as long as necessary and call tomorrow. Hopefully, Doug will call back and prescribe for him as is appropriate for his symptoms. We have done this before when he deemed it permissible because we are over an hour away from the office/hospital.
> 
> ...


Prayers for Tim's speedy recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure she will love the scarf, it is beautiful. My sisters have all made a scarf using the traveling vine, if we ever all get together we will wear our scarves. None are the same colour, just same pattern. I think mine is the biggest seems I like very long scarves.


I certainly hope she does! Hard to tell with my Bronwen.
I like a scarf that can be doubled or go round several times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also use butter except in some baking.
> 
> Julie, here's the traveling vine scarf


Lovely colours, Bonnie- and is that a Caribou seeing as how it has that humped back? Has me puzzled.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the scarf --- and the doily. The picture of the Moose (?) alongside the hay rolls is very cool. Most of the farmers I know make hay bales, so it's always neat to see other kinds.


Your scarf is lovely Bonnie, nice cheery colours for the winter 
When I took the dog for a walk noticed that the lambs have managed to get through the fence to the hay bales and are nibbling away 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> JEANETTE, Thank you so much for the info. I am soooo excited. I will have mother's day money in hand. LOL! I am wondering if they will charge and entrance fee.
> 
> JOY, Prayers being said for Tim to feel better. He sounds really sick but know Grandma is on top of it. Congratulations to your DD#1. She should have gotten this raise/promotion a long time ago.
> 
> ...


So your friend is dealing with more than just her sons suicide- so much harder with that history to deal with it.
But how good that friends have helped out to fix the house up for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, healing energy for Tim.
Bonnie, lovely scarf. Love the picture of hay bales.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just stopping in to say hello. Soon I will get to know everyone and figure out who has ongoing problems and good things as well. Might have to ask some questions though.
I worked as a care aide in an Alzheimer's Unit in a facility so my heart goes out to those who are dealing with this disease. 
One daughter called to see if I want to go to Victoria on Mother's Day to visit another daughter. We would spend Sunday night and come home Monday. It is a 1 1/2 hr. ferry ride and then about a 4 hour drive.
So of course the wheels start turning because our sil in Victoria has 2 new great nieces and I have been wanting to make the little top down sweaters.
Started one tonight and will see if I can get 2 made by Sunday.
DH will stay home with the dogs and cat.
Dogs have a grooming appointment tomorrow. We have a 13 year old little 5 lb. female yorkie and a 1 year old silkie/yorkie cross, male, both rescues. The male (Dudley) was seen running around the bush for at least 3 weeks and it took a couple a week to catch him. He was skin and bone and nobody stepped up to claim him so we are pretty sure he was abandoned. We have only had him a few months.
I have so much house cleaning and gardening to do. I am so far behind I think I am first&#128522; hope to get a good start tomorrow.
Healing thoughts to all that need them and just plain happy thoughts to all.
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Do you put the syrup/juice from the tin in too?


Yep! Just the dry ingredient packet and all of the tin of fruit. Nothing else at all. I still think it is better warmed up with custard. So I would call it more a dessert. But yummy.

You could use any type of tin fruit. :thumbup:

GWEN.... Nope dont make up the cake mix. ONLY the packet and the tin of fruit and stir together then into the lined slow cooker or I am sure it could be in a cake tin in the oven.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here, as well, what I will be working on for the next wee while- my Birthday (5th December) or Christmas Present for Bronwen.


That is gorgeous Julie. Great going!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all. Mom came home last Friday and is doing well. She will not change her diet didn't think she eats that bad, so I guess we can expect more of these episodes. It was a crazy week trying to catch up at work after missing 2 1/2 days, along with the normal crazy of the end of the year being in sight. DHs job has started the detox part of their new unit and he had 4 12 hour days in a row so long rough week for him also. He is enjoying it though and that's all that matters to me. We had DGS over night last night. Had to run to DS house at 1am to get medicine for the nebulizer add he had an asthma attack. Farmers in the fields, everything blooming and rain in our forecast did him in. Needless to say though nana did not get much sleep after that kept jerking awake to check on him he was so quiet after the treatment. Lots to catch up on around the house, I really miss working part time lol!!
> 
> I read bits here and there when i can, i keep you all in my prayers daily. Love and hugs to you all


Great to hear your mom is doing better and wonderfull that DH is enjoying his job. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've never seen a skunk apart from on TV . I'm surmising that's as close as I want to get . Does the smell stay around for a long time ?
> Sonja


Me either and I dont want to. :roll: Thank goodness we dont have them here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just stopping in to say hello. Soon I will get to know everyone and figure out who has ongoing problems and good things as well. Might have to ask some questions though.
> I worked as a care aide in an Alzheimer's Unit in a facility so my heart goes out to those who are dealing with this disease.
> One daughter called to see if I want to go to Victoria on Mother's Day to visit another daughter. We would spend Sunday night and come home Monday. It is a 1 1/2 hr. ferry ride and then about a 4 hour drive.
> So of course the wheels start turning because our sil in Victoria has 2 new great nieces and I have been wanting to make the little top down sweaters.
> ...


Just thought I would mention the one I live with (or more accurately lived with until the rellies barged in) has Korsakof's Syndrome- it is a long story known to many of the Tea Party goers, I won't rehearse it now- but they are two aspects of dementia.
I am in the throes of sorting myself out after a moved enforced on me- Sorting is more important than housework as such- although I have a lot of dusty things to wash, and finger prints to wash off of melamine furniture- The big thing (positive ) that has happened in Ringo's life and mine- he is my corgi- is that after nearly 11 weeks we have a fence, and after 6 weeks we were able at last to hook up the washing machine- Washing by hand feels really third world.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Me either and I dont want to. :roll: Thank goodness we dont have them here.


Hello Cathy . How is your daughter doing . I think last I heard she was going for more tests ? Is she feeling any better ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Julie I wondered were you were this morning/ evening 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy . How is your daughter doing . I think last I heard she was going for more tests ? Is she feeling any better ?
> Sonja


Hi there, she should be seeing the Specialist this Thursday I think. I really think her troubles are food related, she is determined they are not. She wont give gluten free a real chance and who knows.... She needs to take her health seriously but hey what would I know. :roll:

Apart from that she is doing good as a mother pretty much. Serena is thriving and DD is coping quite well.

How are things with you Sonja?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Julie, How did it go with the shopping helper?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is gorgeous Julie. Great going!


I got about three rows done this morning while I waited for the Handiman from Age Concern- have not done any since, but the back door now locks, and he has put a nail in the frame of the window I could not lock- so I feel we are fairly secure at last. I got down to the Marae very late- had a lovely time singing various songs I remember from school days and from the Children's Kapa Haka Group we used to go to in Christchurch- Te Whatu Manawa Maoritanga o Rehua. All in all a good day in retrospect. And I just had a quick conversation with my good friend Terry Ryan from those days- someone who gave me hope that there are decent people in the world. Terry and John Tamanui used to take the Kapa Haka group back then. (late 1970's)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie I wondered were you were this morning/ evening
> Sonja


I have had a busy and very productive day, Sonja- I have explained what I have been doing in what I have just posted, so by now you may have read it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, How did it go with the shopping helper?


That happens tomorrow (Tuesdays fortnightly are pay day) Sue is due here at 1 pm., Don't know yet exactly how much I will have to spend- it won't be a lot- but we are good at surviving, Ringo and me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, she should be seeing the Specialist this Thursday I think. I really think her troubles are food related, she is determined they are not. She wont give gluten free a real chance and who knows.... She needs to take her health seriously but hey what would I know. :roll:
> 
> Apart from that she is doing good as a mother pretty much. Serena is thriving and DD is coping quite well.
> 
> How are things with you Sonja?


Maybe once she gets the results back and listens to what the doctors say she will then take her health seriously , I hope she gets something sorted soon

Here we are just taking one day at a time . My son and his girlfriend have moved the wedding forward . It's the end of this month now . I think it's giving them something else to focus on plus one of his best friends who moved back from Canada is staying with them while he finds somewhere to live so that's a positive as his girlfriend is going back to work soon and we were worried about him being on his own 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is great news for DD#1...Hope that Tim's fever is under control; that is pretty scary. I wonder if it's the same sinus gunk that we have in our house. I just washed down the two bathrooms with the DIY shower spray that consists of rubbing alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, Dawn dish detergent, Dishwasher Rinse and Tea Tree Oil. I'm also washing the sheets, blankets and comforter cover to get all the germs out of here! It was nice enough to open up the house, so some fresh air and sunshine in the house will help too (I HOPE). I hope you all get to feeling better quickly!


Ditto..... I hope everyone feels better very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe once she gets the results back and listens to what the doctors say she will then take her health seriously , I hope she gets something sorted soon
> 
> Here we are just taking one day at a time . My son and his girlfriend have moved the wedding forward . It's the end of this month now . I think it's giving them something else to focus on plus one of his best friends who moved back from Canada is staying with them while he finds somewhere to live so that's a positive as his girlfriend is going back to work soon and we were worried about him being on his own
> Sonja


That sounds very positive, Sonja- would you tell him that I think he is very brave- I hope if I were ever to be diagnosed with cancer that I were able to face it with the equanimity that he appears to have.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> We've had a beautiful, 82 degree F day and tomorrow is predicted to be nearer 90. But there's a low pressure area swirling just to our south in the Atlantic...early for a hurricane but we really don't want anything tropical this early....won't bode well for the real hurricane season starting June 1st.
> Junek


I love temperatures like that. Lovely, but no I hope you dont have a hurricane!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I have been missing for a while. DH and I have been away for a week in north Queensland. Our nephew and his partner had a naming ceremony for their very cute son and then followed with the shortest engagement party in history. The engagement party turned into a surprise wedding. It was a beautiful ceremony and a great party that followed.
> 
> I have just caught up with the news and am shocked and saddened at what has happened in my absence. Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you and what a lovely surprise wedding. Great photo. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The margarine we were told for decades to eat instead of butter because it didn't have cholesterol has been shown to have trans fats which are just as bad for us (maybe even worse). So now we have the next generation of margarines- which they conveniently had ready when they informed us that the old ones were no good. So the margarines you buy now are supposedly safe to use.
> To me this raise the question of how do we know they are safer? The last ones were supposedly safer and it took decades for them to discover (or at least tell us) that they were worse than useless.
> So I like butter better and it helps the dairy industry so that is what I now use.


 :thumbup: I have both in the house but use butter the most.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also use butter except in some baking.
> 
> Julie, here's the traveling vine scarf


Lovely colours in the scarf.
Someone commented on the hay- most of ours are that way now so when we see bails they look very odd.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you 😊 for lunch I made the mug cake again, let it cool sliced it into four layers put chocolate mousse between each one. Then iced it with the remaining mousse and sprinkled chopped up candied bacon over it. Was really good. I know bad lunch but oh so worth it 😱😱😁😁😁👍😍😍😍


Oh my! YUM :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I have both in the house but use butter the most.


I have cut out Margarine totally- always preferred butter, anyway. Don't like things made with Margarine- I think they are tough often- not nice and 'short' as in a good shortbread.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Beautiful scarf, Bonnie! Love the colors. Looks a little Christmasy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe once she gets the results back and listens to what the doctors say she will then take her health seriously , I hope she gets something sorted soon
> 
> Here we are just taking one day at a time . My son and his girlfriend have moved the wedding forward . It's the end of this month now . I think it's giving them something else to focus on plus one of his best friends who moved back from Canada is staying with them while he finds somewhere to live so that's a positive as his girlfriend is going back to work soon and we were worried about him being on his own
> Sonja


How nice to have something good to look forward to at this time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got about three rows done this morning while I waited for the Handiman from Age Concern- have not done any since, but the back door now locks, and he has put a nail in the frame of the window I could not lock- so I feel we are fairly secure at last. I got down to the Marae very late- had a lovely time singing various songs I remember from school days and from the Children's Kapa Haka Group we used to go to in Christchurch- Te Whatu Manawa Maoritanga o Rehua. All in all a good day in retrospect. And I just had a quick conversation with my good friend Terry Ryan from those days- someone who gave me hope that there are decent people in the world. Terry and John Tamanui used to take the Kapa Haka group back then. (late 1970's)


So glad that you had such a good day. Thank goodness you have locks on your back door. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How nice to have something good to look forward to at this time.


Ditto... re Sonja's son. HUGS


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.

Hoping Mel is doing better and will have to do a lot of reading to catch up. Swedenme, I see there is a wedding coming up. So glad to hear that. Thinking of you and praying for you and family. Bonnie, love that traveling vine. Wow, what a beauty. Your knitting amazes me. OH Joy, so sorry Tim is sick. Hope he is feeling better today.

Speaking of margarine. My friend in Denmark feels her mother died early because of using margarine. Let's face it, if they can make money on it they will make it. I see where Darowil says they have a substitute. I wonder what that is. Well, I don't use it anyway, just curiosity. Must go back through and look for the summaries. Just remembered them. That will make life so much easier. Happy Dance Time, well, virtually as I won't be doing any dancing for a while, but sure feels good to be out of bed and what a glorious day it is.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So glad that you had such a good day. Thank goodness you have locks on your back door. :thumbup:


It was a bit of a worry! fortunately only over the weekend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sonja or Kate, Angela or Martina, when is the British General Election? I think it must be soon?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely scarf Bonnie and whoa what a big visitor you had!


Bonnie7591 said:


> We also use butter except in some baking.
> 
> Julie, here's the traveling vine scarf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.
> 
> Hoping Mel is doing better and will have to do a lot of reading to catch up. Swedenme, I see there is a wedding coming up. So glad to hear that. Thinking of you and praying for you and family. Bonnie, love that traveling vine. Wow, what a beauty. Your knitting amazes me. OH Joy, so sorry Tim is sick. Hope he is feeling better today.
> 
> ...


So glad to have you back, I was thinking you must have gone to see Mom again. Hoping that you can keep the pain to a bearable level- you have to have been in agony.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilynn the possible trip sounds nice. My youngest DD ha mentioned possible taking DH and me to the Aquarium in Atlanta for a combined Mother's Day and DH's birthday present. Don't know for sure yet but that may be in the works for next weekend. I've wanted to see it so perhaps this will happen. Not nearly the drive you will have ahead of you. Atlanta is about 45 min to 1 hour drive south of us.



mags7 said:


> Just stopping in to say hello. Soon I will get to know everyone and figure out who has ongoing problems and good things as well. Might have to ask some questions though.
> I worked as a care aide in an Alzheimer's Unit in a facility so my heart goes out to those who are dealing with this disease.
> One daughter called to see if I want to go to Victoria on Mother's Day to visit another daughter. We would spend Sunday night and come home Monday. It is a 1 1/2 hr. ferry ride and then about a 4 hour drive.
> So of course the wheels start turning because our sil in Victoria has 2 new great nieces and I have been wanting to make the little top down sweaters.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am going to have to give this a try....think I have a cake mix so will need to pick up a can of peaches.



sugarsugar said:


> Yep! Just the dry ingredient packet and all of the tin of fruit. Nothing else at all. I still think it is better warmed up with custard. So I would call it more a dessert. But yummy.
> 
> You could use any type of tin fruit. :thumbup:
> 
> GWEN.... Nope dont make up the cake mix. ONLY the packet and the tin of fruit and stir together then into the lined slow cooker or I am sure it could be in a cake tin in the oven.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja or Kate, Angela or Martina, when is the British General Election? I think it must be soon?


Thursday Julie why are you thinking of standing . I bet you could do a much better job than all of these lot . I made my husband laugh this morning as I told him I new for certain who would win when he asked who my reply was 
Some smug b*****d which made him laugh and nearly choke as I don't use that kind of language ever 😄
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.
> 
> Hoping Mel is doing better and will have to do a lot of reading to catch up. Swedenme, I see there is a wedding coming up. So glad to hear that. Thinking of you and praying for you and family. Bonnie, love that traveling vine. Wow, what a beauty. Your knitting amazes me. OH Joy, so sorry Tim is sick. Hope he is feeling better today.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, sorry to hear that you havent been too good. Is this due to having done too much lately and stress? Take care and I am glad that you feel a bit better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am going to have to give this a try....think I have a cake mix so will need to pick up a can of peaches.


Let me know what you think of it. I just had some heated up in a bowl with custard for supper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will....I imagine it with vanilla ice cream on top which I know DH will enjoy. When you say you line the slow cooker do you use parchment paper?


sugarsugar said:


> Let me know what you think of it. I just had some heated up in a bowl with custard for supper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thursday Julie why are you thinking of standing . I bet you could do a much better job than all of these lot . I made my husband laugh this morning as I told him I new for certain who would win when he asked who my reply was
> Some smug b*****d which made him laugh and nearly choke as I don't use that kind of language ever 😄
> Sonja


Thanks for the giggle Sonja! I gave up all thoughts of a political career long ago- my life has been far from blameless and unless you are squeaky clean here your dirty linen gets hung out to dry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw picture of the new baby princess on the news; what a beautiful baby she is.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja or Kate, Angela or Martina, when is the British General Election? I think it must be soon?


This coming Thursday 7th May.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> This coming Thursday 7th May.


I am not sure I heard a news broadcast at all today- my SNP devotee cousin in Glasgow is incommunicado until a week or two after- she is so determined Ms Sturgeon will get there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will....I imagine it with vanilla ice cream on top which I know DH will enjoy. When you say you line the slow cooker do you use parchment paper?


Um yep... if it is the same as baking paper. I think so? It took nearly 3 hours in the slow cooker. I think if I did it again I would just put in cake tin in the oven. 3 hours was a long time to wait for a cake. 
:roll:

Yes it would be good with ice cream... if it was warmer here thats what I would have I reckon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Three hours is a long time; perhaps I'll try the oven too. Can't hurt.


sugarsugar said:


> Um yep... if it is the same as baking paper. I think so? It took nearly 3 hours in the slow cooker. I think if I did it again I would just put in cake tin in the oven. 3 hours was a long time to wait for a cake.
> :roll:
> 
> Yes it would be good with ice cream... if it was warmer here thats what I would have I reckon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Daralene nice to hear from you although I'm sorry you have been laid up again I hope this is the beginning of you feeling well again . Sounds like your lovely husband is taking good care of you . Leave the housework it's more important that you get well first . 
Take care Sonja

quote=Cashmeregma]Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.

Hoping Mel is doing better and will have to do a lot of reading to catch up. Swedenme, I see there is a wedding coming up. So glad to hear that. Thinking of you and praying for you and family. Bonnie, love that traveling vine. Wow, what a beauty. Your knitting amazes me. OH Joy, so sorry Tim is sick. Hope he is feeling better today.

Speaking of margarine. My friend in Denmark feels her mother died early because of using margarine. Let's face it, if they can make money on it they will make it. I see where Darowil says they have a substitute. I wonder what that is. Well, I don't use it anyway, just curiosity. Must go back through and look for the summaries. Just remembered them. That will make life so much easier. Happy Dance Time, well, virtually as I won't be doing any dancing for a while, but sure feels good to be out of bed and what a glorious day it is.

Hugs to all.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, time to get dressed and start the day. Have a few errands to run and want to get them done early. TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Three hours is a long time; perhaps I'll try the oven too. Can't hurt.


Exactly! After all, what can happen? If its a disaster just cover it with ice cream! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marilynn the possible trip sounds nice. My youngest DD ha mentioned possible taking DH and me to the Aquarium in Atlanta for a combined Mother's Day and DH's birthday present. Don't know for sure yet but that may be in the works for next weekend. I've wanted to see it so perhaps this will happen. Not nearly the drive you will have ahead of you. Atlanta is about 45 min to 1 hour drive south of us.


Gwen I hope both your trip and Marilynn's trip happen and that the weather is nice and sunny so that you all have a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw picture of the new baby princess on the news; what a beautiful baby she is.


She is isn't she . They showed William taking little George to see her and he looked cute to as he waved shyly Still no name I think Victoria or Elizabeth 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is isn't she . They showed William taking little George to see her and he looked cute to as he waved shyly
> Sonja


I think their mother will make a very photogenic Queen, if I ever live that long- I can see Elizabeth living for longer than me!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Now the real work happens as we are moving permanently to Florida for health reasons as well as the climate. Can't take any more winters. Glad we missed this last one. Have many years of Stuff to go through and decide what to do with. Looking forward to palozza so I can get away and do fun stuff. Will need the break by then.
> 
> Trying to keep up with all that is happening with tea party members. Sending out prayers and blessings to those in need and ill health.


Sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well but good news that you are moving to Florida permanently. I wish I could join you but all my family are here. I'm like you, I can't stand these winters either. I thought once I moved to the Niagara area that the winters wouldn't be so severe but they are even worse than where I lived before. :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up and its bedtime for me. Take care everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Y'all take care and I hope to get back later. Oh, a good note: DD#1 has officially been promoted to salaried, full managerial position in her own store. Personally, I think they have used the opportunity to try her skill level to the utmost for most of the last year. BUT, they have given her a substantial salary increase. YAY!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sorry that Tim is ill. Hope he feels better soon. Congratulations to DD #1 on her promotion.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> JEANETTE, Thank you so much for the info. I am soooo excited. I will have mother's day money in hand. LOL! I am wondering if they will charge and entrance fee.
> 
> JOY, Prayers being said for Tim to feel better. He sounds really sick but know Grandma is on top of it. Congratulations to your DD#1. She should have gotten this raise/promotion a long time ago.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about both friends' difficulty. I'll add them to my prayers.
I know you're really looking forward to the fiber fest. Hope you find lots of really nice yarn!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the swing set is not up yet - think there is questionable construction - heard voices of gary and Heidi which means they were loud - lol - I am staying home. rotflmao I don't think there will be a swing set this weekend. if it were me I would go back to manards and ask someone and see if I could get help there.
> 
> he lives alone - not sure how many parties he throws - only one I know of is his birthday. it is quite lovely and very peaceful. --- sam


If Heidi wants it up soon and well done, I think I'd ask for professional help. :lol:

Does that mean Ron doesn't have a significant other? Maybe he'd like some company :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I have been missing for a while. DH and I have been away for a week in north Queensland. Our nephew and his partner had a naming ceremony for their very cute son and then followed with the shortest engagement party in history. The engagement party turned into a surprise wedding. It was a beautiful ceremony and a great party that followed.
> 
> I have just caught up with the news and am shocked and saddened at what has happened in my absence. Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary.
> 
> ...


Such a happy picture. What a nice surprise!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> The friend whose son killed himself....Prior to death, he poured gasoline all throughout his mother's house, dumped all the food in her pantry and doused it with gasoline. He was going to burn the house down before his suicide. A group of younger women from the church went out there and hand some kind of service come in and take care of all the gasoline everywhere. They cleaned her house really good and had it all neat and tidy for her for when she came home. Long story short there is no food in her pantry. Her niece (who is staying with her) bought a little but she is going to have to replace most everything. My heart is just broken for her. A sweeter person you would never meet.


Betty, that is so sad for your friend. Healing prayers for your friend in ICU.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just stopping in to say hello. Soon I will get to know everyone and figure out who has ongoing problems and good things as well. Might have to ask some questions though.
> I worked as a care aide in an Alzheimer's Unit in a facility so my heart goes out to those who are dealing with this disease.
> One daughter called to see if I want to go to Victoria on Mother's Day to visit another daughter. We would spend Sunday night and come home Monday. It is a 1 1/2 hr. ferry ride and then about a 4 hour drive.
> So of course the wheels start turning because our sil in Victoria has 2 new great nieces and I have been wanting to make the little top down sweaters.
> ...


One of our residents here in the apartment building has 2 of the tiny little Yorkies. So fun to see him walking them. He has a walker and when they get tired, he puts them in the basket and gives them a ride!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Our nephew and his partner had a naming ceremony for their very cute son and then followed with the shortest engagement party in history. The engagement party turned into a surprise wedding. It was a beautiful ceremony and a great party that followed.
> 
> In the meantime here is a photo from the wedding. The bride wore black! And their vows were very funny but beautiful too - had everyone wiping away tears.
> 
> Till later.


Best wishes for the happy couple. What a nice surprise for everyone. Lovely picture of the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most here make those large round bales, they weigh about 1500 pounds. I really like them, you don't have to attempt to lift them :lol: I grew up lugging those small square bales, I never want to see them again. :roll:


We had the rectangle bales and I was able to lift them down from the hay loft --- don't know how at age 11, but I do remember it. That, and having chafed hands and arms from pulling the bales apart to put in the feeders! Good times that I don't need to repeat!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love temperatures like that. Lovely, but no I hope you dont have a hurricane!


I do, too. It's very uncertain now like most weather is but they've already started having the hurricane experts on the weather broadcasts. Well, as much of an expert as any of them are in weather. They seem to be guessing most of the time!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep! Just the dry ingredient packet and all of the tin of fruit. Nothing else at all. I still think it is better warmed up with custard. So I would call it more a dessert. But yummy.
> 
> You could use any type of tin fruit. :thumbup:
> 
> GWEN.... Nope dont make up the cake mix. ONLY the packet and the tin of fruit and stir together then into the lined slow cooker or I am sure it could be in a cake tin in the oven.


http://allrecipes.com/recipes/desserts/cakes/cake-mix-cakes/dump-cake/

I grew up with these - we called them dump cakes. My favorite is with rhubarb and tart cherries.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.
> 
> Hoping Mel is doing better and will have to do a lot of reading to catch up. Swedenme, I see there is a wedding coming up. So glad to hear that. Thinking of you and praying for you and family. Bonnie, love that traveling vine. Wow, what a beauty. Your knitting amazes me. OH Joy, so sorry Tim is sick. Hope he is feeling better today.
> 
> ...


I was really afraid you'd be making a mess of your back while you were away. And I also realized you probably didn't have access to your cold laser that helped you so much.
I'm glad you're improving. A caring DH is wonderful...it's a shame all of them aren't like yours.
Praying that you'll continue to improve!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe once she gets the results back and listens to what the doctors say she will then take her health seriously , I hope she gets something sorted soon
> 
> Here we are just taking one day at a time . My son and his girlfriend have moved the wedding forward . It's the end of this month now . I think it's giving them something else to focus on plus one of his best friends who moved back from Canada is staying with them while he finds somewhere to live so that's a positive as his girlfriend is going back to work soon and we were worried about him being on his own
> Sonja


So happy to be focusing on the positive. Sure are a lot of adjustments being made; time to focus on whatever happiness and fun memories can be made.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thursday Julie why are you thinking of standing . I bet you could do a much better job than all of these lot . I made my husband laugh this morning as I told him I new for certain who would win when he asked who my reply was
> Some smug b*****d which made him laugh and nearly choke as I don't use that kind of language ever 😄
> Sonja


Unfortunately, your reply was very true and also true for us. Some of the idiotic things some of our Congressmen say in public is really embarrassing. 
A few years ago, one of them was afraid an island in the Pacific was going to sink into the ocean from all of our service men being stationed there.
Another one just a couple of days ago said the reason for all the rioting in Baltimore was caused by same sex marriages being legal in so many states.
And these are people we elected of our own free will. Unfortunately, we seem to be scraping the bottom of the barrel. And of course, the reason for that is no one in their right mind would want to be in Congress or the White House. So that leaves all the idiots and power hungry people to vote for!
Sorry,I know I'm not supposed to talk politics but this is just in general. And hope no one is offended.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have cut out Margarine totally- always preferred butter, anyway. Don't like things made with Margarine- I think they are tough often- not nice and 'short' as in a good shortbread.


I agree; only butter will do for shortbread --- but margarine seems to be okay for chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://themamasgirls.com/diy-after-shower-spray-keeps-your-shower-clean/
> 
> This is the one I used this time around --- I added about 20 drops of tea tree oil just as a disinfectant and smell factor.
> 
> There are others that I've tried - one with vinegar and baking soda - and so far I've like the one above the best; probably since we have large glass doors that stay pretty clean with this concoction.


This sounds great. I have asked whether this would be safe for an acrylic shower.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.
> 
> Hoping Mel is doing better and will have to do a lot of reading to catch up. Swedenme, I see there is a wedding coming up. So glad to hear that. Thinking of you and praying for you and family. Bonnie, love that traveling vine. Wow, what a beauty. Your knitting amazes me. OH Joy, so sorry Tim is sick. Hope he is feeling better today.
> 
> ...


Good to see you, but sorry to hear about your back. I hope your cold laser machine does its magic and that you're feeling better soon. Thank God for your DH...have to love that man -- tell him thanks from us that he's taking care of our dear friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you 😊 for lunch I made the mug cake again, let it cool sliced it into four layers put chocolate mousse between each one. Then iced it with the remaining mousse and sprinkled chopped up candied bacon over it. Was really good. I know bad lunch but oh so worth it 😱😱😁😁😁👍😍😍😍


Oh, that looks sooo good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am going to have to give this a try....think I have a cake mix so will need to pick up a can of peaches.


Gwen --- check out the website I posted; you might find some other things that you can use in a "dump cake". I tend to put nuts in them as well as the fruit and cake mix.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, your reply was very true and also true for us. Some of the idiotic things some of our Congressmen say in public is really embarrassing.
> A few years ago, one of them was afraid an island in the Pacific was going to sink into the ocean from all of our service men being stationed there.
> Another one just a couple of days ago said the reason for all the rioting in Baltimore was caused by same sex marriages being legal in so many states.
> And these are people we elected of our own free will. Unfortunately, we seem to be scraping the bottom of the barrel. And of course, the reason for that is no one in their right mind would want to be in Congress or the White House.  So that leaves all the idiots and power hungry people to vote for!
> ...


I'm not offended June and you are right it's the same here all idiots . The prime minister and the chancellor ( one in charge of money ) both multi millionaires came out and said all the cutbacks are good and that we are all in this together and have to tighten our belts . 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> One of our residents here in the apartment building has 2 of the tiny little Yorkies. So fun to see him walking them. He has a walker and when they get tired, he puts them in the basket and gives them a ride!
> Junek


Everytime I see a Yorkie, I think of my brother (the one in VA). He's a big burly guy with full white beard (Santa Claus looking) and he and his wife have 2 little Yorkies now, but have had many in the past. To see this big guy with these tiny dogs is pretty comical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thursday Julie why are you thinking of standing . I bet you could do a much better job than all of these lot . I made my husband laugh this morning as I told him I new for certain who would win when he asked who my reply was
> Some smug b*****d which made him laugh and nearly choke as I don't use that kind of language ever 😄
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.
> 
> Hoping Mel is doing better and will have to do a lot of reading to catch up. Swedenme, I see there is a wedding coming up. So glad to hear that. Thinking of you and praying for you and family. Bonnie, love that traveling vine. Wow, what a beauty. Your knitting amazes me. OH Joy, so sorry Tim is sick. Hope he is feeling better today.
> 
> ...


Glad it seems to be settling- when we hadn't heard from you I htought you must still be at you Mums- how is she?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am heading off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry you are having back pain again. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely colours, Bonnie- and is that a Caribou seeing as how it has that humped back? Has me puzzled.


No, a moose with very shaggy spring coat


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your scarf is lovely Bonnie, nice cheery colours for the winter
> When I took the dog for a walk noticed that the lambs have managed to get through the fence to the hay bales and are nibbling away
> Sonja


Those bales are there as a wind break to keep the snow from blowing into the yard so much as it is such an open field to the north & east, probably the moose was there for supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thursday Julie why are you thinking of standing . I bet you could do a much better job than all of these lot . I made my husband laugh this morning as I told him I new for certain who would win when he asked who my reply was
> Some smug b*****d which made him laugh and nearly choke as I don't use that kind of language ever 😄
> Sonja


I think that same guy wins all the elections here too! Busy fellow :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm so glad to hear you have a wedding to look forward to, something fun to take your mind off sickness. 

Daralene, hope the back is on the mend soon. So good that your DH is now home to help you, hopefully the back will get better soon so you can enjoy his time off with a little travelling about. How's your mom doing?

Rookie, I will check out the link to the dump cakes. Somewhere I have a recipe done with blueberry pie filling & pineapple that's really good too.

Gwen & MariK, hope you get your outings this weekend, both sound like a great time. We Sontag be doing anything for Mothers' day I'm sure, it's in the middle of seeding time so no stopping for anything until that's is done, haha.

The GS has been out here the last 2days helping grandpa get things ready for seeding, parents were coming last night to pick him up & GD decided she needed a sleepover. In the end both stayed, no school today for some reason. It's almost 9 & I haven't heard a peep yet, usually they are up by 7:30 but it was after 9 when they got to bed. Now that the days are so long it's hard to get them in bed on time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the craziest one I heard was the one who said rape victims shouldn't be allowed abortions because they would not become pregnant from rape unless they wanted to be because the body wouldn't allow it & he was a doctor. OMG, insanity!



jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, your reply was very true and also true for us. Some of the idiotic things some of our Congressmen say in public is really embarrassing.
> A few years ago, one of them was afraid an island in the Pacific was going to sink into the ocean from all of our service men being stationed there.
> Another one just a couple of days ago said the reason for all the rioting in Baltimore was caused by same sex marriages being legal in so many states.
> And these are people we elected of our own free will. Unfortunately, we seem to be scraping the bottom of the barrel. And of course, the reason for that is no one in their right mind would want to be in Congress or the White House. So that leaves all the idiots and power hungry people to vote for!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Everytime I see a Yorkie, I think of my brother (the one in VA). He's a big burly guy with full white beard (Santa Claus looking) and he and his wife have 2 little Yorkies now, but have had many in the past. To see this big guy with these tiny dogs is pretty comical.


In the apartments across the parking lot from our building, there are several young men I see walking small dogs that we tend to think of as women's dogs. But I guess love of an animal doesn't matter on the size!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the craziest one I heard was the one who said rape victims shouldn't be allowed abortions because they would not become pregnant from rape unless they wanted to be because the body wouldn't allow it & he was a doctor. OMG, insanity!


There's no accounting for stupidity. Unfortunately, there's no cure for it!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

FOr anyone interested the new princess will be named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> In the apartments across the parking lot from our building, there are several young men I see walking small dogs that we tend to think of as women's dogs. But I guess love of an animal doesn't matter on the size!!
> Junek


It's interesting the influence a woman can have on a man...this brother always considered himself a "man's man" and was somewhat a chauvinist growing up in farm life where men did outside work and anything in the house was "women's work". He's now a mellow fellow and will even wear pink, cleans, cooks, does laundry, etc. He and his wife garden together, can together, etc. It's quite a transformation and good to see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just did and copied several! Thanks for posting it! Have a new folder on computer now called Dump Cakes. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen --- check out the website I posted; you might find some other things that you can use in a "dump cake". I tend to put nuts in them as well as the fruit and cake mix.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> FOr anyone interested the new princess will be named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


Thank you Martina I wonder if she will get called Lottie .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I love the name!!!


martina said:


> FOr anyone interested the new princess will be named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had the rectangle bales and I was able to lift them down from the hay loft --- don't know how at age 11, but I do remember it. That, and having chafed hands and arms from pulling the bales apart to put in the feeders! Good times that I don't need to repeat!


My best friend lived on a farm - we would each take one end of the bale to throw them down, then her older brother would pull them apart, and the younger brother would fill feeders. Team work!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> FOr anyone interested the new princess will be named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


Wish I'd had money on it, that's exactly what I predicted!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

martina said:


> FOr anyone interested the new princess will be named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


What a pretty name! I was hoping they would put Diana in the mix.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just did and copied several! Thanks for posting it! Have a new folder on computer now called Dump Cakes.


You've all got me salivating for a cherry cake --- going to go make it now with pecans and yellow cake mix.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> What a pretty name! I was hoping they would put Diana in the mix.


I love the name and I can't help but think of our lovely Charlotte when I hear it...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well but good news that you are moving to Florida permanently. I wish I could join you but all my family are here. I'm like you, I can't stand these winters either. I thought once I moved to the Niagara area that the winters wouldn't be so severe but they are even worse than where I lived before. :XD:


I am so sorry you have not achieved a milder winter Liz- but maybe it has been an exceptional one? Hopefully?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree; only butter will do for shortbread --- but margarine seems to be okay for chocolate chip cookies.


My recipe that I like best for chocolate chip cookies involves about a can of sweetened condensed milk- consequently I seldom make it for fear the milk would get consumed and no cookies (consumed by me) I am pretty sure that it uses butter too. I try to give them away if I have actually made a batch- just too much temptation for me to handle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not offended June and you are right it's the same here all idiots . The prime minister and the chancellor ( one in charge of money ) both multi millionaires came out and said all the cutbacks are good and that we are all in this together and have to tighten our belts .
> Sonja


Groan. We too are afflicted with a Millionnaire Prime Minister (and a Jew to boot) claims he has the 'common touch'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, a moose with very shaggy spring coat


A moose that has shed it's antlers perhaps?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the craziest one I heard was the one who said rape victims shouldn't be allowed abortions because they would not become pregnant from rape unless they wanted to be because the body wouldn't allow it & he was a doctor. OMG, insanity!


Good grief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> FOr anyone interested the new princess will be named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


I had a suspicion Diana would come in somewhere! Princess Charlotte- there was a Queen Charlotte back in Regency days wasn't there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wish I'd had money on it, that's exactly what I predicted!


Oh dear - thanks for the giggle Angela! It's always when we've not betted, isn't it?!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My recipe that I like best for chocolate chip cookies involves about a can of sweetened condensed milk- consequently I seldom make it for fear the milk would get consumed and no cookies (consumed by me) I am pretty sure that it uses butter too. I try to give them away if I have actually made a batch- just too much temptation for me to handle!


I'm intrigued -- I think our American "go to" recipe for chocolate chip cookies is the Toll House cookies on the chocolate chip bag. If you get a chance to post your recipe using the sweetened condensed milk, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Groan. We too are afflicted with a Millionnaire Prime Minister (and a Jew to boot) claims he has the 'common touch'!!!!!!!!


I do hope you don't mean anything derogatory about that comment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm intrigued -- I think our American "go to" recipe for chocolate chip cookies is the Toll House cookies on the chocolate chip bag. If you get a chance to post your recipe using the sweetened condensed milk, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


I may have to buy a can to get it- I know it used to fall out of my file because it was on the can label, and I had never got around to writing it out- I will try to remember!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do hope you don't mean anything derogatory about that comment.


No, just that he is of second generation origins- and makes a big play of having grown up in humble circumstances, but I heard some gossip that the family was far better off than one might expect. I am not anti-Semitic, although there are fundamentalist Jews too, that I would find hard to tolerate.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A moose that has shed it's antlers perhaps?


It may be that or a female, they don't have antlers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


That is very good news.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not going to catch up right now as we are getting ready to attend the private reception for the artists. The most recent update says that you have to vote for 3 artists to have your vote count. Log into Legacy Trust Award Collection on facebook. Voting starts at 12:01 am on May 5th Eastern Time of USA. I will find out tonight if there is a non facebook method of voting.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


Wonderful news!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a suspicion Diana would come in somewhere! Princess Charlotte- there was a Queen Charlotte back in Regency days wasn't there?


Yes, there was a Queen Charlotte. She was Charlotte of Mecklenburg-Streilitz. Married to King George III.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also use butter except in some baking.
> 
> Julie, here's the traveling vine scarf


Your scarf is very pretty. Love the colours. I hope you didn't get too near that moose. They can be so unpredictable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Jus
> 
> One daughter called to see if I want to go to Victoria on Mother's Day to visit another daughter. We would spend Sunday night and come home Monday. It is a 1 1/2 hr. ferry ride and then about a 4 hour drive.
> So of course the wheels start turning because our sil in Victoria has 2 new great nieces and I have been wanting to make the little top down sweaters.
> ...


Enjoy your visit to Victoria. So good of you to rescue the little guys. I'm sure they're loving their new home.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


Wonderful news!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A moose that has shed it's antlers perhaps?


It's a mama moose, I believe they are called a cow but am not sure


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.
> 
> Hugs to all.


So sorry that you have hurt your back again. Glad that your DH is taking good care of you. He seems to be doing an excellent job (except for the cleaning :lol: :lol: ) Hope you'll be up on your feet soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you need something gluten free for cinco de mayo you might like these. --- sam

Gluten Free Cornmeal Crêpes, with taco fillings by NICOLE HUNN

Weve made gluten free crêpes before, and theyve been just as they are meant to be: light, flexible little French pancakes that can go from savory to sweet and back again (too much?).

This time, though, were making gluten free cornmeal crêpes, and then were adding taco fillingsjust in time for Cinco de Mayo.

Just a few basic gluten free pantry ingredients are all it takes (6 ingredients, to be exact!), and the technique couldnt be easier. Any omelet pan will do the trick, and youll be a pro in no time.

This is one of those rare instances where I really do prefer a nonstick omelet pan to a cast iron skilletbut either will work just fine.

Gluten free cornmeal crêpes batter does need a little bit of extra mixing before you pour the batter into the skillet each time, as the cornmeal is much heavier and does tend to sink to the bottom of the mixture. A quick mix each time takes care of the problem, though. And the cornmeal gives the crêpes a heartiness without making them heavy.

Some of the crêpes I filled soft-taco style, and others I filled like burritos. I wrapped them up tight and refrigerated them for a couple days before packing them for my daughter to eat in between softball games at a tournament.

By the time she was ready for lunch, the burritos were absolutely perfect. So these would clearly do amazingly well in a lunchbox. I wish someone would pack them for me!

Yield: About 20 crêpes

Ingredients

For the Crêpes

1 cup (132 g) yellow cornmeal
1 cup (140 g) basic gum-free gluten free flour blend (92 grams superfine white rice flour + 31 grams potato starch + 17 grams tapioca starch/flour)
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
3 eggs (180 g, out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
3 tablespoons (42 g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
2 1/4 cups (18 fl. oz.) milk, at room temperature

For the taco fillings

1 pound lean ground beef
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon Mexican chili powder
1 teaspoon smoked Spanish paprika
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese

Shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, chopped fresh cilantro and chopped scallions, for serving

Directions

Make the crêpe batter. In a large bowl, place the cornmeal, flour blend and salt, and whisk to combine well.

In a separate, small bowl, place the eggs, butter and milk, and whisk to combine well.

Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and pour in the wet ingredients. Whisk until very well combined. The batter should be about the consistency of whole milk, and the cornmeal will have a tendency to settle to the bottom.

Transfer the batter to a large spouted measuring cup.

Make the crêpes. Heat a heavy-bottom nonstick 9 inch skillet (or a well-seasoned and greased 9 inch cast iron skillet) over medium heat for 2 minutes.

Holding the warm skillet just above the flame, carefully pour a bit less than 1/4 cup of batter right into the center of the skillet and swirl the pan to distribute the batter evenly across the entire flat surface of the pan.

Once you get a rhythm going, you should be able to begin swirling as soon as the first drop of batter hits the pan.

Cook over medium heat until the edges and underside of the crêpe are lightly golden brown (about 60 seconds).

With a wide spatula (and/or your fingers, carefully), turn the crêpe over and cook until the other side is lightly golden brown (about another 30 seconds). Slide the crêpe out of the skillet onto a parchment-lined plate.

Repeat with the remaining batter, stirring vigorously (not whisking) all the way to the bottom of the mixture before pouring it into the pan each time.

Stack the finished crêpes on top of one another, and cover with a moist tea towel to prevent them from drying out.

Prepare the taco fillings.

In a medium, heavy-bottom skillet, brown the ground beef until nearly cooked through (about 4 minutes). Add the cumin, chili powder, paprika, oregano, salt, garlic powder, black pepper and red pepper flakes, and mix to combine with the ground beef. Transfer the beef to a small bowl and set it aside.

To assemble, place 1 to 2 tablespoons each of the seasoned ground beef, cheddar and Monterey Jack cheeses, lettuce and tomatoes, cilantro and scallions in the center of a crêpe, and fold over as a soft taco or wrap as a burrito.

To make a burrito to serve later, place seam-side down on a microwave-safe plate and microwave for 30 seconds or until the cheese melts. Wrap tightly with plastic wrap and store in the refrigerator. Serve at room temperature or warmed again in the microwave.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-cornmeal-crepes-with-taco-fillings/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother used to make wilted lettuce and wilted dandelion using bacon grease. I could eat some right now. -- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We used bacon grease for biscuits, but mostly for frying potatoes. I make my bacon in the microwave on paper towels so don't get any grease left over so every now and then I'll fry or bake the bacon just so I can have the grease to make some potatoes...it's a very rare treat. I also make hot bacon dressing for spinach salad...yummy.
> 
> With all the talk of nachos and Cinco De Mayo, I had a taste for something spicy so made nachos here too. I also opened up some jalepeno relish---sort of like gerkin pickling taste with the jalepenos....sweet but then with a kick. Very good. I'll be making more of those when when the garden crops come in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scarf bonnie - love the moose - how great is that having wild animals come so close. we have some resident deer that we see once in a while but they stay pretty much on the nature preserve. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We also use butter except in some baking.
> 
> Julie, here's the traveling vine scarf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Victoria is a beautiful city Marilynn - I have only been there once - actually going through heading north to tinineo (boy is that spelled wrong.) we have just had a four hour ferry ride from Bellingham WA. beautiful country. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Just stopping in to say hello. Soon I will get to know everyone and figure out who has ongoing problems and good things as well. Might have to ask some questions though.
> I worked as a care aide in an Alzheimer's Unit in a facility so my heart goes out to those who are dealing with this disease.
> One daughter called to see if I want to go to Victoria on Mother's Day to visit another daughter. We would spend Sunday night and come home Monday. It is a 1 1/2 hr. ferry ride and then about a 4 hour drive.
> So of course the wheels start turning because our sil in Victoria has 2 new great nieces and I have been wanting to make the little top down sweaters.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you don't have skunks in Australia - well - that is easily fixed. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Me either and I dont want to. :roll: Thank goodness we dont have them here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up and get you totally back in the pink real quick. cudos to bill for taking good care of you. you rest and get well. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Been laid up flat in bed with my back. Much better today but feels like I have a headache in that whole area today. Great that it is on the other side of that now and into the recovery phase if I take care of myself. I'm back living downstairs again until this is totally over. Must say that my DH has taken as good care of me as I took of my mother. Haven't had to cook or clean...well, (edit-the cleaning is waiting...LOL)I couldn't have. Without him I would have had to crawl to the fridge. What a doll he has been. He is now on summer vacation but still grading papers. How quickly this year went. Will be 13 yrs. this summer that we have been back from Germany. Boy did that time ever fly by.
> 
> Hoping Mel is doing better and will have to do a lot of reading to catch up. Swedenme, I see there is a wedding coming up. So glad to hear that. Thinking of you and praying for you and family. Bonnie, love that traveling vine. Wow, what a beauty. Your knitting amazes me. OH Joy, so sorry Tim is sick. Hope he is feeling better today.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry you have not achieved a milder winter Liz- but maybe it has been an exceptional one? Hopefully?


One can only hope!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like our elections. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thursday Julie why are you thinking of standing . I bet you could do a much better job than all of these lot . I made my husband laugh this morning as I told him I new for certain who would win when he asked who my reply was
> Some smug b*****d which made him laugh and nearly choke as I don't use that kind of language ever 😄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - don't you think you could use a crock pot liner - that was what I was thinking of using. --- sam --- you might grease and flour the liner first.



Gweniepooh said:


> I will....I imagine it with vanilla ice cream on top which I know DH will enjoy. When you say you line the slow cooker do you use parchment paper?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


That is good news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think she is ever going to die and poor Charles will never be king. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think their mother will make a very photogenic Queen, if I ever live that long- I can see Elizabeth living for longer than me!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

his husband died about three years ago - I don't think he is interested in having another. he makes a good friend - I would never want to live him - very set in his ways - not that I am. rotflmao he is a nice guy and I enjoy his company and that is fine. --- sam



budasha said:


> If Heidi wants it up soon and well done, I think I'd ask for professional help. :lol:
> 
> Does that mean Ron doesn't have a significant other? Maybe he'd like some company :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother nature is too fickle to be able to predict with much accuracy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I do, too. It's very uncertain now like most weather is but they've already started having the hurricane experts on the weather broadcasts. Well, as much of an expert as any of them are in weather. They seem to be guessing most of the time!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a lovely recipe using a yellow cake mix - cherry pie filling and two sticks of melted butter - I think that is all - I will have to find it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipes/desserts/cakes/cake-mix-cakes/dump-cake/
> 
> I grew up with these - we called them dump cakes. My favorite is with rhubarb and tart cherries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't worry june - I was about to write the same thing. I have absolutely no trust in our government - not an honest man among them. --- sam




jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, your reply was very true and also true for us. Some of the idiotic things some of our Congressmen say in public is really embarrassing.
> A few years ago, one of them was afraid an island in the Pacific was going to sink into the ocean from all of our service men being stationed there.
> Another one just a couple of days ago said the reason for all the rioting in Baltimore was caused by same sex marriages being legal in so many states.
> And these are people we elected of our own free will. Unfortunately, we seem to be scraping the bottom of the barrel. And of course, the reason for that is no one in their right mind would want to be in Congress or the White House. So that leaves all the idiots and power hungry people to vote for!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it would be fine - I am going to use it on mine. --- sam



budasha said:


> This sounds great. I have asked whether this would be safe for an acrylic shower.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would not want him for my doctor. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the craziest one I heard was the one who said rape victims shouldn't be allowed abortions because they would not become pregnant from rape unless they wanted to be because the body wouldn't allow it & he was a doctor. OMG, insanity!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking Victoria Elizabeth - had not dawned on me there would be a third name. yeah for remembering Diana. --- sam



angelam said:


> Wish I'd had money on it, that's exactly what I predicted!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeanette - after you have spread out the cherries - poured the cake mix over and spread it out - pour two sticks of melted butter over it - you will be glad you did. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> You've all got me salivating for a cherry cake --- going to go make it now with pecans and yellow cake mix.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you share the recipe please Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My recipe that I like best for chocolate chip cookies involves about a can of sweetened condensed milk- consequently I seldom make it for fear the milk would get consumed and no cookies (consumed by me) I am pretty sure that it uses butter too. I try to give them away if I have actually made a batch- just too much temptation for me to handle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah Marilyn - you go girl. --- sam



martina said:


> Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope so since I am not on facebook. --- sam



pacer said:


> Not going to catch up right now as we are getting ready to attend the private reception for the artists. The most recent update says that you have to vote for 3 artists to have your vote count. Log into Legacy Trust Award Collection on facebook. Voting starts at 12:01 am on May 5th Eastern Time of USA. I will find out tonight if there is a non facebook method of voting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - I am caught up - someone else can talk now. lol --- sam


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> In the apartments across the parking lot from our building, there are several young men I see walking small dogs that we tend to think of as women's dogs. But I guess love of an animal doesn't matter on the size!!
> Junek


My DH was so against getting our little yorkie. We have always had big dogs. They are inseparable. She could care less if I am even here but she cries when he goes to the store to get his paper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not going to catch up right now as we are getting ready to attend the private reception for the artists. The most recent update says that you have to vote for 3 artists to have your vote count. Log into Legacy Trust Award Collection on facebook. Voting starts at 12:01 am on May 5th Eastern Time of USA. I will find out tonight if there is a non facebook method of voting.


Have fun at the reception...I have my ballot ready.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Did you see this pattern on the main digest today? Really pretty. If you look around the site there are a few other nice patterns too.

http://destashification.com/2015/05/03/destashification-climbing-leaves-scarf-free-pattern/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Jeanette - after you have spread out the cherries - poured the cake mix over and spread it out - pour two sticks of melted butter over it - you will be glad you did. --- sam


Okay...that's what I'm going to do. I'll let you know how it turns out -- I think I'd better send DH out for ice cream while I'm making it!

Made my own version of taco salad tonight for dinner in honor of Cinco De Mayo --- Browned the hamburger with onion, red peppers, celery, tomatoes, cilantro, black beans, and seasoned with garlic, cumin, chili pepper, salt & pepper. Then put that mixture topped with green onions, fresh diced tomato, slice black olives, sour cream & cheese in a lettuce leaf and ate them like tacos. Taco Lettuce Wraps --- very very good and I felt like they were pretty healthy. I found a recipe for home-made flour tortillas and will make those tomorrow so we can have left overs in burritos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see this pattern on the main digest today? Really pretty. If you look around the site there are a few other nice patterns too.
> 
> http://destashification.com/2015/05/03/destashification-climbing-leaves-scarf-free-pattern/


Very nice site --- may do that pattern with the bison yarn (mixed with some silk) that I got at the Nashville Stitches show ... not quite quiviet, but getting there! Hope one skein gives me a nice scarf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in case you start cravimg poutine this summer and don't want to heat up the kitchen. === sam

GRILLED POUTINE FOIL PACKS by Nick

Serves 4.

Ingredients

2 pounds frozen steak fries
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
8 ounces cheese curds or fresh mozzarella
Fresh chives
Salt and pepper

Brown Poutine Gravy:

1 large shallot, minced
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1/2 - 2 cups beef stock
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
Salt and pepper

Helpful Equipment: Grill

Grilled Poutine Foil Packs

The Real Deal and The Shortcut

I made two important decisions for these. First, I decided to make the brown gravy from scratch. A good poutine is all about the gravy and I wanted it full of shallot and butter and richness.

Second, I decided to use frozen french fries. The thick cut steak fries to be exact. If you dont use the frozen ones, youll have to first make french fries (frying, etc.) and then make the packets, or try to cook the potatoes in the foil which can work but youll end up with more of a poutine au gratin situation. Not terrible, but not what I was going for.

So: Homemade sauce. Frozen French fries. Life is about compromise.

Lets talk gravy. Get it started with a large minced shallot and some butter in a medium pot. When its soft, season it with salt and pepper and stir in the flour.
Shallot and butter.

When the flour has cooked for a few minutes, pour in the beef stock slowly. Because of the shallot, you dont even need to whisk the beef stock in. Just stir out any clumps that form.

A little roux.

Eventually you should have a smooth, creamy brown sauce. Youll need somewhere between 1 1/2  2 cups of stock to make this happen. Then stir in the mustard and Worcestershire sauce.

This is good to go. Just keep it warm until you need it!
Saucy.

Grill Time

These poutine foil packs need to grill over direct heat. The lovely people at Char-Broil were nice enough to send me their brand new Kettleman grill to try out and I must say that I was pretty impressed.

I got about 30 charcoals heating for my foil packs.
Pretty coals.

You can absolutely make these on a gas grill also. Just let the grill preheat over medium-high heat and then proceed with the recipe as normal. Just keep an eye on the packs so they dont get too hot and burn. You might need to turn the heat down to medium at some point.

Foil Pack Time

Make two sturdy foil packs and add about a pound of frozen fries to each pack. Drizzle the frozen fries with melted butter. I like to use the thicker fries because they will hold up better to all the toppings.

Theres butter on those.

Completely seal the foil packs with a top piece of foil.

The Cheese Curd

When it comes to the cheese curd, I couldnt find fresh cheese curds. This drove me crazy, but I just had to improvise. I tried two different cheeses: fresh mozzarella balls in brine that I roughly chopped and a good sharp cheddar.

Personally, I think the mozzarella came out better.

Curds?

Cooking the Packs

When your coals have stopped burning and are mostly white, spread them out in an even layer on the grill.

Direct heat.

Add the poutine foil packs to the grill and cook them for 10 minutes, then flip, then another 1o minutes.

If you have your gravy in a stainless steel pot, you can also just place it right on the grill (slightly off the heat) to keep it warm!

The layout.

After about 20 minutes of total grilling, the fries will be pretty crispy on the edges and steaming hot. Now open up the packs (carefully  steam) and add the cheese!

This is gonna work just fine.

Keep the packs uncovered, but cover the grill and let them cook for another five minutes.

Then ladle on some (read: a lot) of gravy and let heat a bit more.

Ughhhh.

Once you add the gravy you want to eat them pretty quickly as they will start to get soggy. Leaving them on the grill for a few minutes is no big deal though.

A big pinch of fresh chives adds some color to the grilled packs.

I dont think I need to tell you how good they are.

http://www.macheesmo.com/grilled-poutine-foil-packs/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is excellent. Now lets just pray she doesn't overdo herself and follows all doctor's orders.


martina said:


> Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not being British I don't know this bit of information.....WHAT is their last name? (The royals)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not being British I don't know this bit of information.....WHAT is their last name? (The royals)


Windsor


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually just did it in the oven and without any liner. I did one large can of sliced peaches that I then cut up a bit more along with the syrup/juice in the can. Sprinkled one yellow cake mix and then from looking at so many of the dump cakes on the link Rookie posted I cut up an entie stick of butter on top. (pyrex dish 9 x 13) Baked it at 350 for 40 minutes. THAT topped with vanilla ice cream was DINNER TONIGHT!!! Woohoo!!!! Told DH if he wanted something more I'd fix eggs & toast. So far he's been quite happy with dessert for dinner.  Don't make a habit off doing this but it was tasty tonight. 



thewren said:


> gwen - don't you think you could use a crock pot liner - that was what I was thinking of using. --- sam --- you might grease and flour the liner first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It may be that or a female, they don't have antlers


Right! 
My cousin Anna in Glasgow has a deer who regularly brings her young to Anna's garden- They obviously have worked out that there are some very tasty morsels to be had- Anna has always grown berries and such, but is loath in the middle of a city (well more to the outskirts ) to have to build a deer proof fence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, there was a Queen Charlotte. She was Charlotte of Mecklenburg-Streilitz. Married to King George III.


I guess I could have googled it- but I was a bit tired.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, yesterday I had a very slow computer and didn't even get online until about 11pm. Spent a quiet day after running around so much on my birthday. 
Daralene, sorry to hear of your setback with back problems. but glad you are recuperating now. I have spinal stenosis and get epidurals for treatment. However I did not get good results from the last ones I had in March. So now it is back to the orthopedic doctor and probably another MRI. I cannot take any of the usual meds for arthritis, only Tylenol.
So happy to hear that Melody will be going home for therapy.
She has been through alot.
Gwen and Marilynn, your Mothers'Day trips sound like fun. I hope you enjoy your day. We go to a local restaurant every year that has a special Mothers'Day menu and it is reservation only. They offer about twelve different menu items such as stuffed pork chop or chicken breast, pasta primavera, seafood, and of course a steak or steak salad (For the men). They also have the best pies, especially lemon and coconut cream! All this and every lady gets a beautiful rose to take home.
My DH made supper tonight, an omelet with the leftover sirloin tips from my birthday dinner. He added mushrooms, onions, and cheese. Yummy!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest DD and her family got a little yorkie at Christmas. They named her Charley and it is such a cutie.....so tiny.


mags7 said:


> My DH was so against getting our little yorkie. We have always had big dogs. They are inseparable. She could care less if I am even here but she cries when he goes to the store to get his paper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It's a mama moose, I believe they are called a cow but am not sure


 :thumbup: We do have deer in the back country, but they are introduced and rather a pest, then there are the deer farms- but none close by.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely.....thanks for reposting it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see this pattern on the main digest today? Really pretty. If you look around the site there are a few other nice patterns too.
> 
> http://destashification.com/2015/05/03/destashification-climbing-leaves-scarf-free-pattern/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you don't have skunks in Australia - well - that is easily fixed. --- sam


You'd be on the hunted down list Sam, if you dared!!!!! Australia is very strict about animal importing, including dead animals. I imagine you would smell a skunk dead or alive!

edit: we don't have them either, and also have very strict bio-security!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonya.


Swedenme said:


> Windsor


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't think she is ever going to die and poor Charles will never be king. --- sam


Well if she lasts as long as her mother did- that is quite a possibility!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you share the recipe please Julie. --- sam


I will, Sam WHEN I have been able to find it- I never got around to copying it out- but it should be on a tin, when I come to look for it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Windsor


Was Mountbatten Windsor at one point. and something German that I forget before that. There is supposed to be a curse on the 'House' that if they change the name the next in line will not inherit. Some thought this was how come Edward the 8th never was crowned.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I actually just did it in the oven and without any liner. I did one large can of sliced peaches that I then cut up a bit more along with the syrup/juice in the can. Sprinkled one yellow cake mix and then from looking at so many of the dump cakes on the link Rookie posted I cut up an entie stick of butter on top. (pyrex dish 9 x 13) Baked it at 350 for 40 minutes. THAT topped with vanilla ice cream was DINNER TONIGHT!!! Woohoo!!!! Told DH if he wanted something more I'd fix eggs & toast. So far he's been quite happy with dessert for dinner.  Don't make a habit off doing this but it was tasty tonight.


Was one stick of butter enough? Sam's recipe for the cherry dump cake says 2 sticks....I wonder if I use some coconut oil in there, what would happen? I'm trying to get more of that in my diet as a good fat. I'm using cherry pie filling and frozen tart cherries with some of the juice...guess I'll have to experiment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Changed my mind, I think this will be the pattern I use for the bison/silk yarn I recently bought.

http://filcolana.dk/sites/default/files/KSL_kaprifolie4.jpg


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, pretty pattern.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My DH was so against getting our little yorkie. We have always had big dogs. They are inseparable. She could care less if I am even here but she cries when he goes to the store to get his paper.


Sounds like my DH. He swore he didn't like cats. But a friend of my son gave us a tiny white kitten. Within a month , he loved him as much as I did!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Changed my mind, I think this will be the pattern I use for the bison/silk yarn I recently bought.
> 
> http://filcolana.dk/sites/default/files/KSL_kaprifolie4.jpg


That is beautiful. What color is your yarn?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought it was enough; maybe could have use a bit more. I though I didn't have enough "juice" so perhaps that would have helped if I put more butter. I only used one large can of peach slices and I think it would have been better if I had added perhaps another smaller can.


RookieRetiree said:


> Was one stick of butter enough? Sam's recipe for the cherry dump cake says 2 sticks....I wonder if I use some coconut oil in there, what would happen? I'm trying to get more of that in my diet as a good fat. I'm using cherry pie filling and frozen tart cherries with some of the juice...guess I'll have to experiment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is elegant. What color is yur bison/silk yarn?


RookieRetiree said:


> Changed my mind, I think this will be the pattern I use for the bison/silk yarn I recently bought.
> 
> http://filcolana.dk/sites/default/files/KSL_kaprifolie4.jpg


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have had an adult white male cat hanging around here since last night. He's not been neutered so IF he is still here mid June will take him to the shelter and have him fixed. He's very friendly but definitely doesn' like our dogs. So far the other cats aren't fighting with him either. I honestly hope he belongs to someone in our area and is just visiting. I really don't need another pet with 9 already. But a pretty kitty he is.


jknappva said:


> Sounds like my DH. He swore he didn't like cats. But a friend of my son gave us a tiny white kitten. Within a month , he loved him as much as I did!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> That is beautiful. What color is your yarn?


It's a variegated blue....reminds me of the Caribbean and Hawaiian waters.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the craziest one I heard was the one who said rape victims shouldn't be allowed abortions because they would not become pregnant from rape unless they wanted to be because the body wouldn't allow it & he was a doctor. OMG, insanity!


*Bonnie*, you know what they call those who graduate at the bottom of their class in medical school, don't you?

Doctor!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Three hours is a long time; perhaps I'll try the oven too. Can't hurt.


Gwen, you can buy liners for crock pots. They are a bit hard to find, but are in along with the aluminum foils and various bags. They are a bit expensive, but so nice when it comes to washing up .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> That is beautiful. What color is your yarn?


I LOVE Chihuly!!

http://filcolana.dk/en/node/672

Here's the website -- it should be in English, but if not, you can click on English on the top. There are some very nice patterns out there.

There are both a triangle and a wedge shawl....I'm hoping I have enough for the wedge because I love how the shoulders are done.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother used to make wilted lettuce and wilted dandelion using bacon grease. I could eat some right now. -- sam


My mother and grandmother did too, Sam. The dressing was sweet/sour and used bacon grease. The crisp bits of bacon were sprinkled on top. Grandma also made cole slaw that way. Soooo good!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Changed my mind, I think this will be the pattern I use for the bison/silk yarn I recently bought.
> 
> http://filcolana.dk/sites/default/files/KSL_kaprifolie4.jpg


That's beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, you know what they call those who graduate at the bottom of their class in medical school, don't you?
> 
> Doctor!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> his husband died about three years ago - I don't think he is interested in having another. he makes a good friend - I would never want to live him - very set in his ways - not that I am. rotflmao he is a nice guy and I enjoy his company and that is fine. --- sam


It's good that he's a friend. We can always use more. I'm not really looking for another husband either but it would be nice to have a male friend to go out with for dinner or the theatre.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have a lovely recipe using a yellow cake mix - cherry pie filling and two sticks of melted butter - I think that is all - I will have to find it. --- sam


With all this talk about dump cakes and easy recipes, I'll never lose any weight. I just have to lose a few so I can get into my summer clothes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would not want him for my doctor. --- sam


I wonder how he graduated from med school :-(


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see this pattern on the main digest today? Really pretty. If you look around the site there are a few other nice patterns too.
> 
> http://destashification.com/2015/05/03/destashification-climbing-leaves-scarf-free-pattern/


Another pattern for my "to do" list. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I LOVE Chihuly!!
> 
> http://filcolana.dk/en/node/672
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful shawl and a great website. Thanks, Jeanette!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...that's what I'm going to do. I'll let you know how it turns out -- I think I'd better send DH out for ice cream while I'm making it!
> 
> Made my own version of taco salad tonight for dinner in honor of Cinco De Mayo --- Browned the hamburger with onion, red peppers, celery, tomatoes, cilantro, black beans, and seasoned with garlic, cumin, chili pepper, salt & pepper. Then put that mixture topped with green onions, fresh diced tomato, slice black olives, sour cream & cheese in a lettuce leaf and ate them like tacos. Taco Lettuce Wraps --- very very good and I felt like they were pretty healthy. I found a recipe for home-made flour tortillas and will make those tomorrow so we can have left overs in burritos.


That sounds good. I haven't had a taco salad in ages.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> just in case you start cravimg poutine this summer and don't want to heat up the kitchen. === sam
> 
> GRILLED POUTINE FOIL PACKS by Nick
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/grilled-poutine-foil-packs/


Oh, Sam, please don't do this to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like my DH. He swore he didn't like cats. But a friend of my son gave us a tiny white kitten. Within a month , he loved him as much as I did!
> Junek


Mine was the same and he loved our cat for 19 years. When she died, he wanted to get another right away and I still have her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had an adult white male cat hanging around here since last night. He's not been neutered so IF he is still here mid June will take him to the shelter and have him fixed. He's very friendly but definitely doesn' like our dogs. So far the other cats aren't fighting with him either. I honestly hope he belongs to someone in our area and is just visiting. I really don't need another pet with 9 already. But a pretty kitty he is.


It's hard not to take them if when they hang around. You never know if they've been dropped off or are visiting. Just hope that someone claims him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, you know what they call those who graduate at the bottom of their class in medical school, don't you?
> 
> Doctor!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are too funny :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I will catch up later, but tonight I would like to share our adventure to the art museum with you. We had a lovely time, but Matthew was asking when we were going to leave as the crowd was a bit overwhelming for him. The boys found less crowded places to stand around most of the time. They did enjoy themselves. We managed to tour the art gallery before the crowd got too big. Matthew had to wait in line to have his picture taken which is not something he likes to do. He did it because the artists were asked to do it. He did get to pick out his own background to the picture so he put himself in a forest setting. We did thank the organizer of the event for doing this for the artists. The art work looked awesome and it was a delight to see it in person as well as talk to the artists. One artist painted a pheasant scene and he is legally blind. One young lady thought she should stand next to her entry and smile. Matthew was not about to stand in the crowd and talk to a bunch of strangers. He and his brother looked at some art work and discussed it. Okay, time for some pictures of the evening.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I found out tonight that voting takes place on the Legacy Trust Award Collection facebook site, but you do not need to have a personal facebook account to access this and vote. Voting rules are that you have to vote for 3 different artists and be over 18 years of age. Each person can only vote once. The boys and I casted our votes tonight and had a great time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will catch up later, but tonight I would like to share our adventure to the art museum with you. We had a lovely time, but Matthew was asking when we were going to leave as the crowd was a bit overwhelming for him. The boys found less crowded places to stand around most of the time. They did enjoy themselves. We managed to tour the art gallery before the crowd got too big. Matthew had to wait in line to have his picture taken which is not something he likes to do. He did it because the artists were asked to do it. He did get to pick out his own background to the picture so he put himself in a forest setting. We did thank the organizer of the event for doing this for the artists. The art work looked awesome and it was a delight to see it in person as well as talk to the artists. One artist painted a pheasant scene and he is legally blind. One young lady thought she should stand next to her entry and smile. Matthew was not about to stand in the crowd and talk to a bunch of strangers. He and his brother looked at some art work and discussed it. Okay, time for some pictures of the evening.


What a nice occasion and event -- so glad you all got to experience it. Was the table a mess by the end of the night with all the cupcake goo? Good idea---I think?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My votes are in --- Good Luck Michael.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a beautiful shawl and a great website. Thanks, Jeanette!


Definitely a beautiful shawl Jeanette will look forward to seeing your pictures when it's finished 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> FOr anyone interested the new princess will be named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


A lovely combination of names IMHO- all meaningful but so good together as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


Fantastic news. I did see it on the other post- but it had turned picky so I got out without posting anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you don't have skunks in Australia - well - that is easily fixed. --- sam


No thanks- you can keep them all to yourself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see this pattern on the main digest today? Really pretty. If you look around the site there are a few other nice patterns too.
> 
> http://destashification.com/2015/05/03/destashification-climbing-leaves-scarf-free-pattern/


Like this. Not going looking at others though. Don't know when I will find time to knit every thing I want to do now!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention the one I live with (or more accurately lived with until the rellies barged in) has Korsakof's Syndrome- it is a long story known to many of the Tea Party goers, I won't rehearse it now- but they are two aspects of dementia.
> I am in the throes of sorting myself out after a moved enforced on me- Sorting is more important than housework as such- although I have a lot of dusty things to wash, and finger prints to wash off of melamine furniture- The big thing (positive ) that has happened in Ringo's life and mine- he is my corgi- is that after nearly 11 weeks we have a fence, and after 6 weeks we were able at last to hook up the washing machine- Washing by hand feels really third world.


Yes there are so many types of dementia. So are you saying relatives came in and took someone from your home? I hope I am not being too forward asking that.
I saw that you had moved but didn't know it was forced on you. Did the relatives do that too? 
Gee with relatives like that who needs enemies!!

I am glad things are looking up for you and Ringo. Sounds like you surely deserve it. When our kids were young we had a corgi. We had him for 16 years until he got cancer. He was the greatest pet and the best soccer player except he would take off with the ball and those little legs sure could run.
How long have you had Ringo?

I hope things keep getting better for you.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Enjoy your visit to Victoria. So good of you to rescue the little guys. I'm sure they're loving their new home.


Thank you. We have always had dogs, but bigger dogs. These little guys can sure melt your hearts pretty quickly. Our kids, all grown, can't believe how we dote on them, especially their Dad!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> Victoria is a beautiful city Marilynn - I have only been there once - actually going through heading north to tinineo (boy is that spelled wrong.) we have just had a four hour ferry ride from Bellingham WA. beautiful country. --- sam


Yes it is. We lived in Victoria the first 7 years we were married as DH was in the Navy.
Sam I have no idea where you were going😊 was it on Vancouver Island?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipes/desserts/cakes/cake-mix-cakes/dump-cake/
> 
> I grew up with these - we called them dump cakes. My favorite is with rhubarb and tart cherries.


And I thought this was something new! LOL :roll: Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> FOr anyone interested the new princess will be named Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


I actually like that name.  And what a gorgeous baby she is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just did and copied several! Thanks for posting it! Have a new folder on computer now called Dump Cakes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the name and I can't help but think of our lovely Charlotte when I hear it...


True.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Great news of Gagesmom. She is going home to do rehab there, according to the post from her friend on the Digest!


I saw that, amazing. It sounds like she will have a full recovery, I hope. Such good news and going home so soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you don't have skunks in Australia - well - that is easily fixed. --- sam


Now, play nice Sam. :shock: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I actually just did it in the oven and without any liner. I did one large can of sliced peaches that I then cut up a bit more along with the syrup/juice in the can. Sprinkled one yellow cake mix and then from looking at so many of the dump cakes on the link Rookie posted I cut up an entie stick of butter on top. (pyrex dish 9 x 13) Baked it at 350 for 40 minutes. THAT topped with vanilla ice cream was DINNER TONIGHT!!! Woohoo!!!! Told DH if he wanted something more I'd fix eggs & toast. So far he's been quite happy with dessert for dinner.  Don't make a habit off doing this but it was tasty tonight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I could have that dinner many nights. 

Am definately going to go through that site and make another, but in the oven next time.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yesterday was my first day off in 5 days and I spent it outside in the yard, today I help another Master gardener dig plants for a sale. I'm not sure I like being this busy but I'll get used to it I'm sure. I thing I walked at least 4 or 5 miles at WAlmart the other day! My feet are sore. 
I'm glad Mel is doing better and a belated Happy Birthday to Marykayknits! 
Our son is planting a huge garden this year in part of our field and is doing the work to care for it since we both have jobs now. He doesn't want us to downsize I think! He also wants to help with the goats. I'm so glad because the Summer of course is the best time to appreciate the garden and animals for me, and we'll have help in the Winter. He really loves anything to do with being outside and growing food and making things, so do the kids. 
I do hope I can keep up a little better this week. I miss hearing about all of you. Tons of ((((hugs!)))))) 

nittergma


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I forgot to ask. When is the KAP? Maybe someone could pm me with the days, if I ask well ahead of time I could get the time off I think.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw Matthew's picture. I'm so happy and proud for you Matthew!!!! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Fantastic news. I did see it on the other post- but it had turned picky so I got out without posting anything.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I will catch up later, but tonight I would like to share our adventure to the art museum with you. We had a lovely time, but Matthew was asking when we were going to leave as the crowd was a bit overwhelming for him. The boys found less crowded places to stand around most of the time. They did enjoy themselves. We managed to tour the art gallery before the crowd got too big. Matthew had to wait in line to have his picture taken which is not something he likes to do. He did it because the artists were asked to do it. He did get to pick out his own background to the picture so he put himself in a forest setting. We did thank the organizer of the event for doing this for the artists. The art work looked awesome and it was a delight to see it in person as well as talk to the artists. One artist painted a pheasant scene and he is legally blind. One young lady thought she should stand next to her entry and smile. Matthew was not about to stand in the crowd and talk to a bunch of strangers. He and his brother looked at some art work and discussed it. Okay, time for some pictures of the evening.


Thanks for sharing. Good luck Matthew!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes there are so many types of dementia. So are you saying relatives came in and took someone from your home? I hope I am not being too forward asking that.
> I saw that you had moved but didn't know it was forced on you. Did the relatives do that too?
> Gee with relatives like that who needs enemies!!
> 
> ...


He went over to Australia for Christmas 2012, thinking he was going for a month- they never brought him home, despite repeated promises. The problem over the house was more to do with the Agent changing the ground rules, and I was not prepared to give up Ringo- he is a faithful little fellow- hardly ever far from my side- he will be 4 on May 25th, I had him from 5 months old. It is amazing the turn of speed these little fellows can get up- he is super protective, which is quite endearing. Life would be very lonely without him. Most of my family that are in NZ are in Christchurch- but the majority of my cousins are still in Scotland.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I found out tonight that voting takes place on the Legacy Trust Award Collection facebook site, but you do not need to have a personal facebook account to access this and vote. Voting rules are that you have to vote for 3 different artists and be over 18 years of age. Each person can only vote once. The boys and I casted our votes tonight and had a great time.


Voted! Good luck Matthew. :thumbup:

NB any others from outside of the States The site didn't want to accept my address as I didn't have a zip code & leaving it blank or putting in my post code didn't work, so I just put in 12345 and it took it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Voted! Good luck Matthew. :thumbup:
> 
> NB any others from outside of the States The site didn't want to accept my address as I didn't have a zip code & leaving it blank or putting in my post code didn't work, so I just put in 12345 and it took it.


Good thinking Kate. I have now managed to vote. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Voted! Good luck Matthew. :thumbup:
> 
> NB any others from outside of the States The site didn't want to accept my address as I didn't have a zip code & leaving it blank or putting in my post code didn't work, so I just put in 12345 and it took it.


It accepted my 4 digit postcode- but yours have letters as well so that might what your problem was and more than 5 as well. As you have probably gathered I too ahve voted.
And now I think I will head off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I have some but decided to do the dump cake in the oven....a lot faster.  I must admit I forget to use the liners.... haven't gotten in the habit of them yet. LOL



machriste said:


> Gwen, you can buy liners for crock pots. They are a bit hard to find, but are in along with the aluminum foils and various bags. They are a bit expensive, but so nice when it comes to washing up .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was such a wonderful event. I voted this morning. Wishing Matthew tons of luck. His Kiki in the Jungle looks so good framed. I'm so proud of him for you.



pacer said:


> I will catch up later, but tonight I would like to share our adventure to the art museum with you. We had a lovely time, but Matthew was asking when we were going to leave as the crowd was a bit overwhelming for him. The boys found less crowded places to stand around most of the time. They did enjoy themselves. We managed to tour the art gallery before the crowd got too big. Matthew had to wait in line to have his picture taken which is not something he likes to do. He did it because the artists were asked to do it. He did get to pick out his own background to the picture so he put himself in a forest setting. We did thank the organizer of the event for doing this for the artists. The art work looked awesome and it was a delight to see it in person as well as talk to the artists. One artist painted a pheasant scene and he is legally blind. One young lady thought she should stand next to her entry and smile. Matthew was not about to stand in the crowd and talk to a bunch of strangers. He and his brother looked at some art work and discussed it. Okay, time for some pictures of the evening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Voted! Good luck Matthew. :thumbup:
> 
> NB any others from outside of the States The site didn't want to accept my address as I didn't have a zip code & leaving it blank or putting in my post code didn't work, so I just put in 12345 and it took it.


Thanks for that . I'm off to do it 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will catch up later, but tonight I would like to share our adventure to the art museum with you. We had a lovely time, but Matthew was asking when we were going to leave as the crowd was a bit overwhelming for him. The boys found less crowded places to stand around most of the time. They did enjoy themselves. We managed to tour the art gallery before the crowd got too big. Matthew had to wait in line to have his picture taken which is not something he likes to do. He did it because the artists were asked to do it. He did get to pick out his own background to the picture so he put himself in a forest setting. We did thank the organizer of the event for doing this for the artists. The art work looked awesome and it was a delight to see it in person as well as talk to the artists. One artist painted a pheasant scene and he is legally blind. One young lady thought she should stand next to her entry and smile. Matthew was not about to stand in the crowd and talk to a bunch of strangers. He and his brother looked at some art work and discussed it. Okay, time for some pictures of the evening.


I just voted. I also voted for the Pheasant and had no idea the artist was blind. That's quite an accomplishment.
I'm with Matthew....crowds are not to my liking either.
Congratulations to him for going. What a great way for him and all these artists to be recognized.
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I found out tonight that voting takes place on the Legacy Trust Award Collection facebook site, but you do not need to have a personal facebook account to access this and vote. Voting rules are that you have to vote for 3 different artists and be over 18 years of age. Each person can only vote once. The boys and I casted our votes tonight and had a great time.


I just finished voting. Fantastic artwork. Thanks for posting all the pictures. That dessert table looks amazing. I can imagine what it looked like at the end of the evening. Good luck, Matthew, you're on my favourite list.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I found out tonight that voting takes place on the Legacy Trust Award Collection facebook site, but you do not need to have a personal facebook account to access this and vote. Voting rules are that you have to vote for 3 different artists and be over 18 years of age. Each person can only vote once. The boys and I casted our votes tonight and had a great time.


Was Matthew only allowed one picture? I notice that some of them have more than one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Voted! Good luck Matthew. :thumbup:
> 
> NB any others from outside of the States The site didn't want to accept my address as I didn't have a zip code & leaving it blank or putting in my post code didn't work, so I just put in 12345 and it took it.


I had the same problem and entered 00007 and it worked.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I just voted as well. There were some really lovely submissions. It was hard to choose two after Matthew's. Thanks for sharing the pictures, Mary. You must be very proud.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just voted. Mathew your drawing is fabulous. Great job. I don't care for crowds either.Dessert table with cupcakes, what a novel idea. Just glad I wasn,t on clean up detail.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes it is. We lived in Victoria the first 7 years we were married as DH was in the Navy.
> Sam I have no idea where you were going😊 was it on Vancouver Island?


Maybe Tofino?? Or has spellcheck struck again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Voted! Good luck Matthew. :thumbup:
> 
> NB any others from outside of the States The site didn't want to accept my address as I didn't have a zip code & leaving it blank or putting in my post code didn't work, so I just put in 12345 and it took it.


Smart lady, I'll try that but it did say they will verify the address

The cupcake table is so pretty but somehow I think would create quite a mess before the. Night was over :roll: 
I think I will have trouble choosing who else to vote for.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Voted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Was Matthew only allowed one picture? I notice that some of them have more than one.


Multiple pictures up to 3 of them are only allowed if they are a set to complete one entry. We chose to enter one of Matthew's more recent drawings that we could borrow as it needed to be framed. We found out about the contest just a few weeks before the entry had to be submitted so needed something completed and framed. We will have more time to prepare for next year now that I know about it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am surprised about the voting not accepting out of state addresses as they said they received a vote from Thailand last year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Smart lady, I'll try that but it did say they will verify the address
> 
> The cupcake table is so pretty but somehow I think would create quite a mess before the. Night was over :roll:
> I think I will have trouble choosing who else to vote for.


It did not look too bad when we left with about an hour to go. I think it was beautiful, but had a lot of waste as so much of the toppings would not be getting used. The same was true of the sandwich and cracker table with all of its toppings. Everything was so artistic and beautiful and so tasty. Matthew did not eat much as it wasn't something he could tolerate. He ate some rolls and a cupcake that he decorated. We stopped for some inexpensive pasta on the way home to celebrate his evening which both of the boys enjoyed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, some of you are really a bad influence on my waistline...all this talk of dump cakes and I just had to make one today. It's in the oven now and smelling wonderful. I used up the last of the frozen rhubarb from last year -- can't wait for this year's crop. Plus, I added a can of cherry pie filling and a can of tart cherries in juice and topped with a combination of yellow and lemon cake mix. I made two 8 x 8 pans and used 3 sticks of butter and some tart cherry concentrate to add to the liquids. I hope it comes out okay -- I need to go get some ice cream.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I hope so since I am not on facebook. --- sam


Sam...You can type in Legacy Trust Award Collection and go onto their facebook site to vote...they said you do not have to have a facebook account of your own to do it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, some of you are really a bad influence on my waistline...all this talk of dump cakes and I just had to make one today. It's in the oven now and smelling wonderful. I used up the last of the frozen rhubarb from last year -- can't wait for this year's crop. Plus, I added a can of cherry pie filling and a can of tart cherries in juice and topped with a combination of yellow and lemon cake mix. I made two 8 x 8 pans and used 3 stick of butter and some tart cherry concentrate to add to the liquids. I hope it comes out okay -- I need to go get some ice cream.


You are corruptible! Enjoy the treat and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> You are corruptible!  Enjoy the treat and let us know how it turned out.


Yes, I am.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It did not look too bad when we left with about an hour to go. I think it was beautiful, but had a lot of waste as so much of the toppings would not be getting used. The same was true of the sandwich and cracker table with all of its toppings. Everything was so artistic and beautiful and so tasty. Matthew did not eat much as it wasn't something he could tolerate. He ate some rolls and a cupcake that he decorated. We stopped for some inexpensive pasta on the way home to celebrate his evening which both of the boys enjoyed.[/quote
> 
> when do you get to find out the result of the voting
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey....I'll bring the ice cream! Sounds yummy. I thought about planting some rhubarb but since I'm the only one that enjoyed the pie I made last year I decided not to. Do plan on looking for some fresh at the store though.


RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, some of you are really a bad influence on my waistline...all this talk of dump cakes and I just had to make one today. It's in the oven now and smelling wonderful. I used up the last of the frozen rhubarb from last year -- can't wait for this year's crop. Plus, I added a can of cherry pie filling and a can of tart cherries in juice and topped with a combination of yellow and lemon cake mix. I made two 8 x 8 pans and used 3 sticks of butter and some tart cherry concentrate to add to the liquids. I hope it comes out okay -- I need to go get some ice cream.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally got caught up from the last few days.

Cashmeregma...So glad DH is home to help you while you recover from helping your mom. Take care.

Ohio Joy...Praying for Tim's recovery and words of thanks and praise for the much deserved salary for DD. Take care.

Sam...Tsk, tsk, tsk for wanting to send our lovely skunks to Australia. What would you think if they shipped a bouncing kangaroo to your home? I bet the grandkids would find that quite funny.

Julie...So thankful to know you now have locks to secure doors and windows. I am sure that Ringo is enjoying that fence as well.

Sonja...Congrats on the upcoming wedding for DS. He deserves to live his life to the fullest and enjoy it as much as possible.

Bonnie...The scarf was beautiful. I enjoyed seeing your visitor as well.

Betty...So glad you could find time to visit with your friend who is struggling with so much and so thankful for those who came to clean up her home and try to return it to normal. Wishing you well on your procedure this week.

Caren...Your mug cake looked so yummy. 

Noni...So glad that you and DH were able to get jobs and DS is doing some planting. I believe KAP is August 14th - 16th if that is a weekend. 

Sorry if I have forgotten to post on anything else as I had a lot of reading to catch up and may have forgotten something. 

Once again I would like to thank everyone for the support you give to Matthew. Thanks for voting for him and checking out the art show. It was so touching to see the artists in person. I took today off from work to rest up from last night so I slept in and then finished putting some tie strings onto baby sweaters for our charity layette sets. I will need to get out of my pajamas soon and meet up with DS#1. We are going to do a late lunch and then some shopping. I have been advised that we will probably be working every weekend this month so I am enjoying some free time today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > It did not look too bad when we left with about an hour to go. I think it was beautiful, but had a lot of waste as so much of the toppings would not be getting used. The same was true of the sandwich and cracker table with all of its toppings. Everything was so artistic and beautiful and so tasty. Matthew did not eat much as it wasn't something he could tolerate. He ate some rolls and a cupcake that he decorated. We stopped for some inexpensive pasta on the way home to celebrate his evening which both of the boys enjoyed.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, some of you are really a bad influence on my waistline...all this talk of dump cakes and I just had to make one today. It's in the oven now and smelling wonderful. I used up the last of the frozen rhubarb from last year -- can't wait for this year's crop. Plus, I added a can of cherry pie filling and a can of tart cherries in juice and topped with a combination of yellow and lemon cake mix. I made two 8 x 8 pans and used 3 sticks of butter and some tart cherry concentrate to add to the liquids. I hope it comes out okay -- I need to go get some ice cream.


That sounds delicious!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie your cake sounds great, you'll have to let us know if it was a good combo.
Pacer, I voted, just made up a zip code, hope that works.
I'm not getting much done this morning. I had planned some outside work but the wind is such that even at my weight I would have trouble standing out in the yard, it says it's 8C/46F but sure doesn't feel that warm. I've been reading on here, collected a few more patterns, like I need more, & paying bills & did a little cleaning. Must rise up & find something to feed DH for lunch


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning and they will call me Thurs. to tell me the pre-op date and schedule surgery. It will be out patient and only a small incision so that he can clip the tendon that runs down the font of the hip. Short recovery time; 2 weeks. I told him I was there for a tune-up and he could do whatever as long as it relieved the pain! Yippee!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The cake is delicious...although I wouldn't call it a cake. The addition of the tart cherry juice concentrate with the cherry pie filling and tart cherries in their juice made all the difference I think...also the combination of lemon and yellow cake mixes gives it a nice citrusy zing. It is yummy, but I would add more butter next time as all the cake mix didn't get dissolved. Ice cream will only make it better.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

voted on my lunch break. Such wonderful art.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got done voting and several of the works were very impressive in their completions. Wow!! Of course, Matthew's was the best because he is one of us. Great work, all contributors!!!

I stopped making dump cakes when the amount of contents in the packages dropped by about 25% and the end results were so much smaller that they amounted to scarcely enough for one layer and a thin one at that.

DGGD was here and under the weather yesterday. Today she had to be here early early because her grandmother had to leave for Pittsburgh by 6am.. Tim is still running a temp and sounding terrible. Doug., his pediatrician, was out of the office all day yesterday with students but spoke with Susan this morning; we have proceeded rightly and he is keeping an eye on the situation with us. DGGD came in at 5:15am today. Looks like I may have every day this week and quite early, too. Not my most favorite way to fill the day by starting so early--it's been a lot of years since I did this regularly for Tim. I wake took early and can't get back to sleep. Now I must go another 409 mile round trip to get her home to Grandpop.

Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cake is delicious...although I wouldn't call it a cake. The addition of the tart cherry juice concentrate with the cherry pie filling and tart cherries in their juice made all the difference I think...also the combination of lemon and yellow cake mixes gives it a nice citrusy zing. It is yummy, but I would add more butter next time as all the cake mix didn't get dissolved. Ice cream will only make it better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Pacer*


> Julie...So thankful to know you now have locks to secure doors and windows. I am sure that Ringo is enjoying that fence as well.


Thanks! I know he is enjoying the greater freedom.
By the way I tried to vote for Matthew, but the website froze and I had to take desperate measures to get out of it, unwilling to get trapped again. I am sorry.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cake is delicious...although I wouldn't call it a cake. The addition of the tart cherry juice concentrate with the cherry pie filling and tart cherries in their juice made all the difference I think...also the combination of lemon and yellow cake mixes gives it a nice citrusy zing. It is yummy, but I would add more butter next time as all the cake mix didn't get dissolved. Ice cream will only make it better.


I had never come across the 'dump cake' concept before, possibly because the cake mixes we get here in the UK are not particularly inspiring. Some Betty Crocker mixes have appeared here over recent years, and those do seem rather more interesting: I have tried them a couple of times, and have been quite pleased with the results. I don't make cakes very often these days - we would only eat them! - and when I do, I generally make them from scratch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just got done voting and several of the works were very impressive in their completions. Wow!! Of course, Matthew's was the best because he is one of us. Great work, all contributors!!!
> 
> I stopped making dump cakes when the amount of contents in the packages dropped by about 25% and the end results were so much smaller that they amounted to scarcely enough for one layer and a thin one at that.
> 
> ...


Sorry Tim is still ill.
Travel safely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had never come across the 'dump cake' concept before, possibly because the cake mixes we get here in the UK are not particularly inspiring. Some Betty Crocker mixes have appeared here over recent years, and those do seem rather more interesting: I have tried them a couple of times, and have been quite pleased with the results. I don't make cakes very often these days - we would only eat them! - and when I do, I generally make them from scratch.


I find bought cake mixes have a very 'chemical' taste that I don't like- I would always start from scratch- but on my own have no incentive to do so- knowing full well where they will end up- around my hips!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Pacer*
> Thanks! I know he is enjoying the greater freedom.
> By the way I tried to vote for Matthew, but the website froze and I had to take desperate measures to get out of it, unwilling to get trapped again. I am sorry.


I had similar issues with voting. Good luck to Matthew, it is a lovely picture, whether it wins a prize or not (although, obviously, I hope it does). :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I voted! What a fan club you have, Matthew!! I have such respect for the art of pencil-drawing, I had no trouble casting a vote for Matthew's cat. (I also like cats very much!!) The water color teacher I have worked with is also very good at it! I also enjoyed just looking at the other entries--some very lovely things, I think. Nice to see all that talent recognized and celebrated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

four o'clock and I am just getting on - lazy day. remember the flourless orange cake awhile back? here is one to go with it. --- sam

FLOURLESS CHOCOLATE WALNUT COOKIES by Liz DellaCroce

These chewy and delicious flourless chocolate walnut cookies are naturally sweetened, gluten free and vegan.

Serves: 24

Ingredients

15 ounce can black beans - drained and rinsed
½ cup cocoa powder
2 teaspoons instant espresso powder (optional)
¾ cup natural peanut butter (or nut butter of choice)
⅓ cup pure maple syrup
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
¼ cup chopped walnuts

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees and line two baking sheets with silicone baking mats or spray with cooking spray.

Place black beans and cocoa powder in a high speed food processor and pulse until it reaches the consistency of sand, about 3-5 minutes.

Add espresso, peanut butter, syrup, vanilla, baking powder and salt then puree on high speed until ingredients are evenly incorporated, about 3-5 minutes, scraping down the sides of the machine once halfway through.

Remove the blade from food processor and scrape off any excess batter.
Using a small cookie scoop, scoop out batter evenly between two pans - should make two dozen cookies.

Sprinkle 1 teaspoon chopped walnuts on top of each cookie and gently press down into the batter.

Bake cookies until firm, about 12-14 minutes.

Notes: Recipe slightly adapted from My Whole Food Life.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 cookie Calories: 90 Fat: 5.6 g Saturated fat: .7 g Unsaturated fat: 4.9 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 8.5 g Sugar: 3 g Sodium: 139 mg Fiber: 1.8 g Protein: 2.9 g Cholesterol: 0 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2015/05/flourless-chocolate-walnut-cookies

and just in case you forgot the flourless orange cake that nicho gave us ------ the only question I have it - bake at 180 - is that 180F or is there another temperature?

Flourless orange cake

Ingredients

250 grams of cooked (whole) oranges. *See Note
6 egg
250 grams Castor Sugar
250 g Almond Meal
1 tsp baking powder

Method

Place whole oranges in a saucepan of water, cover and simmer gently for two hours.* Set aside to cool.

Cut oranges into quarters and remove seeds.

Puree oranges together with the skin in a food processor.

Measure out 250g of the pulp. This step is essential so the cake is not too mushy and will set.

Beat eggs and sugar until thick and pale. Fold in combined almond meal, baking powder and orange pulp.

Pour into a greased and floured 20cm springform (can use oil spray) and bake at 180 for 30 to 40 minutes or until cooked when tested with a skewer.

Cool in the tin.

If desired, serve with orange slices, marinated in Cointreau or ice with cream cheese icing.

* I cook up to four to five oranges at a time and measure out 250g lots and put in the freezer for the next cake. You will make this cake time and time again and this saves cooking oranges each time.

Nicho/ktp


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a disappointment - just think of the experience you are missing. they do make decent pets once the "spritz" is taken out. so I hear. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You'd be on the hunted down list Sam, if you dared!!!!! Australia is very strict about animal importing, including dead animals. I imagine you would smell a skunk dead or alive!
> 
> edit: we don't have them either, and also have very strict bio-security!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having never used coconut oil I think I would use it sparingly. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Was one stick of butter enough? Sam's recipe for the cherry dump cake says 2 sticks....I wonder if I use some coconut oil in there, what would happen? I'm trying to get more of that in my diet as a good fat. I'm using cherry pie filling and frozen tart cherries with some of the juice...guess I'll have to experiment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely Jeanette - what color is your yarn? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Changed my mind, I think this will be the pattern I use for the bison/silk yarn I recently bought.
> 
> http://filcolana.dk/sites/default/files/KSL_kaprifolie4.jpg


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam. the temperature 180* would be Celcius, about 375* Fahrenheit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a disappointment - just think of the experience you are missing. they do make decent pets once the "spritz" is taken out. so I hear. --- sam


One I will continue to enjoy missing out on, sorry Sam I don't fancy adding skunk to my menagerie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> having never used coconut oil I think I would use it sparingly. --- sam


The taste is still there- but the pundits are currently extoling the health benefits of coconut oil.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go matthew - looking good. how long before you know who the winners are? --- sam



pacer said:


> I will catch up later, but tonight I would like to share our adventure to the art museum with you. We had a lovely time, but Matthew was asking when we were going to leave as the crowd was a bit overwhelming for him. The boys found less crowded places to stand around most of the time. They did enjoy themselves. We managed to tour the art gallery before the crowd got too big. Matthew had to wait in line to have his picture taken which is not something he likes to do. He did it because the artists were asked to do it. He did get to pick out his own background to the picture so he put himself in a forest setting. We did thank the organizer of the event for doing this for the artists. The art work looked awesome and it was a delight to see it in person as well as talk to the artists. One artist painted a pheasant scene and he is legally blind. One young lady thought she should stand next to her entry and smile. Matthew was not about to stand in the crowd and talk to a bunch of strangers. He and his brother looked at some art work and discussed it. Okay, time for some pictures of the evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you access their site? --- sam



pacer said:


> I found out tonight that voting takes place on the Legacy Trust Award Collection facebook site, but you do not need to have a personal facebook account to access this and vote. Voting rules are that you have to vote for 3 different artists and be over 18 years of age. Each person can only vote once. The boys and I casted our votes tonight and had a great time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is terribly misspelled - tonino - I just looked it up - the west coast of Vancouver island. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Yes it is. We lived in Victoria the first 7 years we were married as DH was in the Navy.
> Sam I have no idea where you were going😊 was it on Vancouver Island?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I meant to ask Margaret - what did you mean by picky? how can you get picky when talking about melody? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> I voted! What a fan club you have, Matthew!! I have such respect for the art of pencil-drawing, I had no trouble casting a vote for Matthew's cat. (I also like cats very much!!) The water color teacher I have worked with is also very good at it! I also enjoyed just looking at the other entries--some very lovely things, I think. Nice to see all that talent recognized and celebrated.


I was quite surprised that there were only two pencil drawings. Everything else involved color in some way or another. I love art and music and so do my boys. DS#1 is almost always listening to music on his headphones. One would think he is listening to the latest music of his generation, but that is simply not true. He is listening to symphonic and orchestra music most of the time. He loves to download it and listen to it in the car or while walking or even doing things at home. Matthew hardly ever leaves home without drawing paper and his pencils. I love it that they will support one another and encourage each other. They respect what the other person achieves and they tell each other so. The boys were very positive and encouraging for each of the artists abilities last night. DS#1 did say that one of the framed pieces was not in a frame, but rather a cage. The piece was in a frame that was too big for it. It looked like someone bought a frame to meet the requirement and just stuffed it into it. There was a good 4 inches of cardboard showing on one side since the picture didn't cover that part of the frame. I reminded the boys that it might have been the best that person could do with what they had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I meant to ask Margaret - what did you mean by picky? how can you get picky when talking about melody? --- sam


It descended into a battle with one of the posters and Bikerbaby Melody's friend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> how do you access their site? --- sam


You can type Legacy Trust Award Collection facebook at the top of your page then click on the option for Legacy Trust Award Collection. Click on timeline and then scroll down to the entry that says LTAC online voting 2015. The click on the blue letters for something that starts with https: which takes you to a page to log in. You do not have to have a facebook account to do this. The voter must vote for 3 people in order for the vote to count. Award winners will be announced on May 11th. I do agree with whomever said that Matthew is a winner regardless of whether he wins or not. The coordinator of the event was quite surprised to hear that Matthew has works of art in a variety of countries as well as many of the states in the USA.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks mary - found it and voted. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...You can type in Legacy Trust Award Collection and go onto their facebook site to vote...they said you do not have to have a facebook account of your own to do it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am surprised about the voting not accepting out of state addresses as they said they received a vote from Thailand last year.


I hope our votes will be accepted and not cancelled because of our unknown zip codes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news gwen - healing energy on the way to get ready to heal you up and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning and they will call me Thurs. to tell me the pre-op date and schedule surgery. It will be out patient and only a small incision so that he can clip the tendon that runs down the font of the hip. Short recovery time; 2 weeks. I told him I was there for a tune-up and he could do whatever as long as it relieved the pain! Yippee!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that is why the recipe I had said to melt the butter first - you could always go to three sticks. but it definitely sounds yummy. I you were using fresh rhubarb would you just cut it up and put it in raw or would you cook it first? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The cake is delicious...although I wouldn't call it a cake. The addition of the tart cherry juice concentrate with the cherry pie filling and tart cherries in their juice made all the difference I think...also the combination of lemon and yellow cake mixes gives it a nice citrusy zing. It is yummy, but I would add more butter next time as all the cake mix didn't get dissolved. Ice cream will only make it better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning and they will call me Thurs. to tell me the pre-op date and schedule surgery. It will be out patient and only a small incision so that he can clip the tendon that runs down the font of the hip. Short recovery time; 2 weeks. I told him I was there for a tune-up and he could do whatever as long as it relieved the pain! Yippee!


Great news :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

many thanks Julie - I was thinking along that line. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam. the temperature 180* would be Celcius, about 375* Fahrenheit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Tim is still ill.
> Travel safely!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> having never used coconut oil I think I would use it sparingly. --- sam


It would be okay to use. I'd use 1/2 the amount to see how it works out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a different take on "dump cake." -- sam

Easy Dump Cake

Makes 1 bundt cake

Ingredients

1 (18.25 ounce) package yellow cake mix 
1 (5.9 ounce) package instant chocolate pudding mix 
4 eggs, beaten 
2/3 cup vegetable oil 
2/3 cup white sugar 
1/3 cup water 
1 (8 ounce) container sour cream 
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Grease and flour a Bundt pan.

In a bowl, mix the yellow cake mix, pudding mix, eggs, vegetable oil, sugar, and water.

Gently fold in the sour cream and chocolate chips.

Pour batter into the prepared Bundt pan.

Bake in the preheated oven for 55 minutes.

Cool in pan for 10 minutes before transferring to cooling racks.

Nutrition: Calories 521 kcal - Carbohydrates 66.6 g - Cholesterol 71 mg - Fat 27.3 g - Fiber 1.8 g - Protein 5.5 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Easy-Dump-Cake/Detail.aspx?evt19=1&referringHubId=378


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning and they will call me Thurs. to tell me the pre-op date and schedule surgery. It will be out patient and only a small incision so that he can clip the tendon that runs down the font of the hip. Short recovery time; 2 weeks. I told him I was there for a tune-up and he could do whatever as long as it relieved the pain! Yippee!


Great that they can relieve your pain with such a quick op. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the recipe for the rhubarb dump cake Sam. It was from the post Rookie made for dump cakes

Aunt Kaye's Rhubarb Dump Cake

1 pound rhubarb, cut into 1/4 inch slices
1 cup white sugar
1 (3 ounce) package strawberry flavored Jell-O® mix
1 (18.25 ounce) package yellow cake mix
1 cup water
1/4 cup margarine, melted
Directions
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Butter a 9x13 inch baking dish.
Spread the rhubarb evenly in the bottom of the buttered baking dish. Sprinkle the sugar over the rhubarb, followed by the gelatin mix, and finally the cake mix. Pour the water and melted margarine over the top. Do not stir.
Bake for 45 minutes in the preheated oven, or until the rhubarb is tender.


thewren said:


> I think that is why the recipe I had said to melt the butter first - you could always go to three sticks. but it definitely sounds yummy. I you were using fresh rhubarb would you just cut it up and put it in raw or would you cook it first? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen! I'll get the left side done and then arrange to have the right side done as soon as we can manage the $.


KateB said:


> Great that they can relieve your pain with such a quick op. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope our votes will be accepted and not cancelled because of our unknown zip codes.


Surely they will look at the rest of the address and realise that we don't have a US zip code? I hope so anyway.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> having never used coconut oil I think I would use it sparingly. --- sam


I didn't use it...but probably could have put a tablespoon or so in it -- a little coconut flavor wouldn't have made a difference. It did need more melted butter than I put in though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely Jeanette - what color is your yarn? --- sam


It's a variegated blue --- reminds me of the deep ocean I captured in my Hawaiian trip photos. I'll take a photo once I get it out and begin winding it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news gwen - healing energy on the way to get ready to heal you up and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam


Gwen....hope it all goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think that is why the recipe I had said to melt the butter first - you could always go to three sticks. but it definitely sounds yummy. I you were using fresh rhubarb would you just cut it up and put it in raw or would you cook it first? --- sam


I did melt the butter first -- but will use about 1/2 stick more the next time. I thawed the rhubarb in a glass bowl in the microwave for 3 minutes so it had a chance to cook a little. It broke down the rhubarb enough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

How to Make Homemade Bread: 12 Quick Bread Recipes Table
free ebook

http://www.allfreecopycatrecipes.com/Bread-and-Rolls/How-to-Make-Homemade-Bread-Quick-Bread-Recipes-free-eCookbook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - a definite try. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the recipe for the rhubarb dump cake Sam. It was from the post Rookie made for dump cakes
> 
> Aunt Kaye's Rhubarb Dump Cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't insurance cover it? ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Amen! I'll get the left side done and then arrange to have the right side done as soon as we can manage the $.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So tired of being sick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how to make Faux Reverse Glass Painted Tube Beads

http://www.sculpey.com/project/faux-reverse-glass-painted-tube-beads/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - are you still not feeling well? sending tons of positive healing energy to you plus lots of hugs for you to be better quickly. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> So tired of being sick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Amen! I'll get the left side done and then arrange to have the right side done as soon as we can manage the $.


Is it not covered by your health insurance?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had similar issues with voting. Good luck to Matthew, it is a lovely picture, whether it wins a prize or not (although, obviously, I hope it does). :thumbup:


Me too. It is great to see your work displayed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I meant to ask Margaret - what did you mean by picky? how can you get picky when talking about melody? --- sam


They stopped talking about Melody and two of them were fighting over the way a post was worded. Some one took exception to the wording of a post and the explanation of what was meant didn't help so off they went. As I didn't post I have no Idea whether they stopped. 
So picky meant they were picking on each other and ignoring the topic.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I sent a private message to the Legacy Trust Award Collection letting them know that the zip code section was blocking some international votes and let them know that people had to put random numbers in that field in order to access the voting. I let them know that the rest of the information provided was accurate and asked them if they will honor those votes. Hopefully I will receive a response from them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I sent a private message to the Legacy Trust Award Collection letting them know that the zip code section was blocking some international votes and let them know that people had to put random numbers in that field in order to access the voting. I let them know that the rest of the information provided was accurate and asked them if they will honor those votes. Hopefully I will receive a response from them.


Thankyou. I have withheld my vote as I didn't want it to have a negative effect for Matthew or indeed any of the other artists.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, bless you. There are just times when no matter how old and snarky you are you just need a hug. No, still have entertains. Talked to Dr. Yesterday he said just keep taking Flaygl and I'll see you Wednesday.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Great start again Sam - you must love my hips - must put on two pounds every wee just reading you recipes.
Darowil - thank you for the Summary.

My husgand' surgery went well. They let him come home thenext day at 6:30 P.M. He came home with an ostomy bag on he incision. I was able t remove that on Saturday. Now we are just putting a small piece of gauze on it each day. He will go bak on June 3rd for a checkup.

I had a horrible copd flareup. Got on meds today and will see the doctor tomorrow. I think it was just from the stress of hubby's surgery. It will take me the rest of the week to get caught up here.

Prayers to all who need them.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my spot. Happy Birthday to all those I have missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My latest project, just started- a Guernsey for my cousin Jean- I still have to calculate just how many stitches to cast on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you. There are just times when no matter how old and snarky you are you just need a hug. No, still have entertains. Talked to Dr. Yesterday he said just keep taking Flaygl and I'll see you Wednesday.


Hope the Dr. is able to give you some resolution today. So sad that you've been ill this long--I'm sure you're feeling drained and in pain. Sending you hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Great start again Sam - you must love my hips - must put on two pounds every wee just reading you recipes.
> Darowil - thank you for the Summary.
> 
> My husgand' surgery went well. They let him come home thenext day at 6:30 P.M. He came home with an ostomy bag on he incision. I was able t remove that on Saturday. Now we are just putting a small piece of gauze on it each day. He will go bak on June 3rd for a checkup.
> ...


Glad surgery went well. Sorry that you've had COPD issues. It's easy to get run down and sick while worrying and caring for someone else. Hope you're better soon and that DH continues to heal and this is all a distant memory soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dessert Joy, hope you are better soon.

GrannyPeg, glad your DH surgery went well, hope you are feeling better soon too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He went over to Australia for Christmas 2012, thinking he was going for a month- they never brought him home, despite repeated promises. The problem over the house was more to do with the Agent changing the ground rules, and I was not prepared to give up Ringo- he is a faithful little fellow- hardly ever far from my side- he will be 4 on May 25th, I had him from 5 months old. It is amazing the turn of speed these little fellows can get up- he is super protective, which is quite endearing. Life would be very lonely without him. Most of my family that are in NZ are in Christchurch- but the majority of my cousins are still in Scotland.


That is just wrong and so sad. I am glad you have Ringo. Ours make us laugh every day.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Thankyou. I have withheld my vote as I didn't want it to have a negative effect for Matthew or indeed any of the other artists.


I tried to vote too and with our Canadian postal code would not let me continue.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is terribly misspelled - tonino - I just looked it up - the west coast of Vancouver island. --- sam


Ahh, Bonnie was right. Tofino.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is just wrong and so sad. I am glad you have Ringo. Ours make us laugh every day.
> Marilynn


I am so glad, too, that I have Ringo, my old dog Rufus, I re-homed, when I thought I was going to move to Australia, he is with a family who love him, and can afford his vet treatment. I do miss my husband, but I know that with my own health not being so good, it would be very hard looking after him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I tried to vote too and with our Canadian postal code would not let me continue.


The website froze on me, and I had to close down the computer and abort all that I had open, to get back to normal- I did not feel like trying again.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you. There are just times when no matter how old and snarky you are you just need a hug. No, still have entertains. Talked to Dr. Yesterday he said just keep taking Flaygl and I'll see you Wednesday.


It seems like you have been feeling unwell for a long time, too long I think. I hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning and they will call me Thurs. to tell me the pre-op date and schedule surgery. It will be out patient and only a small incision so that he can clip the tendon that runs down the font of the hip. Short recovery time; 2 weeks. I told him I was there for a tune-up and he could do whatever as long as it relieved the pain! Yippee!


Great news and you can recover knitting in your new screened in porch. I am so envious. Have been asking for a screened in porch for so long. I get looked at like I have 2 heads😞

Years ago if I really wanted something I would just start it myself and the job soon got taken over but my body won't let me do that any more.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, some of you are really a bad influence on my waistline...all this talk of dump cakes and I just had to make one today. It's in the oven now and smelling wonderful. I used up the last of the frozen rhubarb from last year -- can't wait for this year's crop. Plus, I added a can of cherry pie filling and a can of tart cherries in juice and topped with a combination of yellow and lemon cake mix. I made two 8 x 8 pans and used 3 sticks of butter and some tart cherry concentrate to add to the liquids. I hope it comes out okay -- I need to go get some ice cream.


Ooops, have I started something? LOL Sounds delicious!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning and they will call me Thurs. to tell me the pre-op date and schedule surgery. It will be out patient and only a small incision so that he can clip the tendon that runs down the font of the hip. Short recovery time; 2 weeks. I told him I was there for a tune-up and he could do whatever as long as it relieved the pain! Yippee!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> So tired of being sick.


Oh dear, it sounds like you should have some tests done. Please take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you. There are just times when no matter how old and snarky you are you just need a hug. No, still have entertains. Talked to Dr. Yesterday he said just keep taking Flaygl and I'll see you Wednesday.


Well I am glad you are seeing the doc again.

I had to take that Flaygl (i assume its the same here) and oh man I hated swallowing that. It was a mean, nasty tablet. UGH


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hoping that Joy (Sassafras) and GrannyPeg feel better very soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Peg, healing energy sent for you and DH.
Gwen, hope your hip pain will ease soon.
Rookie, Bonnie, Sugar and Kate thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that it is the end of the day should really go to bed! Progress so far, and a photo of Allie and Jean in Allie's croft


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that it is the end of the day should really go to bed! Progress so far, and a photo of Allie and Jean in Allie's croft


 :thumbup: Hi Julie. How was the shopping trip ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Hi Julie. How was the shopping trip ?


It went well! And the saving of $8 -$9 is a real boon. Plus Helen the lady who drove me helped me up the front steps with my bags.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It went well! And the saving of $8 -$9 is a real boon. Plus Helen the lady who drove me helped me up the front steps with my bags.


Fantastic! Good to hear that she is a "helpful" helper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fantastic! Good to hear that she is a "helpful" helper.


This one certainly is- only snag she may not be the regular one.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Great start again Sam - you must love my hips - must put on two pounds every wee just reading you recipes.
> Darowil - thank you for the Summary.
> 
> My husgand' surgery went well. They let him come home thenext day at 6:30 P.M. He came home with an ostomy bag on he incision. I was able t remove that on Saturday. Now we are just putting a small piece of gauze on it each day. He will go bak on June 3rd for a checkup.
> ...


I'm glad your DH's surgery went well.
Sorry to hear of your COPD flair up. You sure didn't need that!
Praying that's cleared up and your DH gets a good report on his checkup.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Peg, healing energy sent for you and DH.
> Gwen, hope your hip pain will ease soon.
> Rookie, Bonnie, Sugar and Kate thank you so much.


Joy, I'm so sorry that you are still having problems. I'm praying the Dr can finally do something to help you. I know you're tired of being sick.
Hugs dear friend!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It went well! And the saving of $8 -$9 is a real boon. Plus Helen the lady who drove me helped me up the front steps with my bags.


I'm glad she was so helpful. Saving money is always nice for those of us who have to count pennies.
Will you have the same person helping you each time? It would be nice since she was so helpful.

Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It went well! And the saving of $8 -$9 is a real boon. Plus Helen the lady who drove me helped me up the front steps with my bags.


That's great news Julie and if she isn't your regular helper I hope whoever you get is just as helpful 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hoping that Joy (Sassafras) and GrannyPeg feel better very soon.


Ditto from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad she was so helpful. Saving money is always nice for those of us who have to count pennies.
> Will you have the same person helping you each time? It would be nice since she was so helpful.
> 
> Junek


 :thumbup: So far I have had upwards of ten people.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that it is the end of the day should really go to bed! Progress so far, and a photo of Allie and Jean in Allie's croft


The one sitting down looks very like you Julie. Is it one of these two that you are knitting the guernsey for?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one certainly is- only snag she may not be the regular one.


Hopefully they will all be nice.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just back from a trip to the Garden Centre with DH, he wanted top dressing for the lawn which they didn't have, but we managed to spend £50 anyway! We bought some new plants, potting compost and a ball-and-velcro-catcher game for Luke - felt I had to get him something as I bought a dress and a T-shirt (they were on sale) for the unborn one this morning....no, DH didn't understand my logic either!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The one sitting down looks very like you Julie. Is it one of these two that you are knitting the guernsey for?


I was thinking the same thing, a real family resemblance.

Julie, I'm glad your shopping helper was nice & glad you saved $$, always a bonus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's great news Julie and if she isn't your regular helper I hope whoever you get is just as helpful
> Sonja


 :thumbup: And so do I!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> The one sitting down looks very like you Julie. Is it one of these two that you are knitting the guernsey for?


Yes, Kate- it is to be for Jean who is sitting- they are very special cousins because they were Auntie Jean's last pregnancy- she suffered awful depression with each birth and they moved to England not long after the twins were born but as a three to four year old I was entranced by these two little girls - twins like my two brothers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hopefully they will all be nice.


So far they have all seemed quite decent people- and I've encountered rather a few!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, a real family resemblance.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad your shopping helper was nice & glad you saved $$, always a bonus.


Hadn't really thought about it, I think you just sort of accept that your cousins may look like you, or Granny, or Grandpa, as well as the in-law parent and related parent resembles your parent.
$9 is a healthy amount to be saving! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does cover a lot of it but my deductible is $1300 and then I am responsible for 20% of the remainder of the bill. 


thewren said:


> doesn't insurance cover it? ---- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry you are still unwell. I have you in my daily prayers that this will be done with and you are healthy and well. Sure don't want you to miss your trip to your sister's.


sassafras123 said:


> So tired of being sick.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad the surgery for DH wen well. Will continue to keep him in prayers for his check up in June. I'm sorry you had a COPD flare up and will keep you in prayers too.

I too went to doc today and they they put me on respiril again saying that that anything else they give me will cost just as much . Have come to terms that getting old is too darn expensive here in the USA. Told DH we needed to move to Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand,,,,,,,,somehwere that give better health prices. Can yo tell I'm not too thrilled with expenses lately. Also got a tetanus shot, pnuemonia shot, and scheduled a bone density scan for tomorrow.


Grannypeg said:


> Great start again Sam - you must love my hips - must put on two pounds every wee just reading you recipes.
> Darowil - thank you for the Summary.
> 
> My husgand' surgery went well. They let him come home thenext day at 6:30 P.M. He came home with an ostomy bag on he incision. I was able t remove that on Saturday. Now we are just putting a small piece of gauze on it each day. He will go bak on June 3rd for a checkup.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, Angel, Gwen, thank you so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL.....I did that (started a project) with my raised garden bed my DH just built me. He just couldn't stand to see me trying to do what he does so well....build things. He is finishing up the roof portion of the screened in porch today; or at least working on it.I am so excited about it getting done. It's funny with some things (like screening in the porch) he will resist until one of his buddies mentions how nice it woud e then it is all his idea. Fine by me as long as it gets done. It was the same way when we had the house painted. I was told I could have it any color and wanted purple with sage trim OH NO! I conceded and did yellow with white trim which is grumbled about saying he just wanted it all white again. Then when his good buddy commented on how great the yellow looked you'd have thought he had picked the color......MEN! But he is definitely a keeper; spoils me in many ways. Couldn't do without him.


mags7 said:


> Great news and you can recover knitting in your new screened in porch. I am so envious. Have been asking for a screened in porch for so long. I get looked at like I have 2 heads😞
> 
> Years ago if I really wanted something I would just start it myself and the job soon got taken over but my body won't let me do that any more.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad the surgery for DH wen well. Will continue to keep him in prayers for his check up in June. I'm sorry you had a COPD flare up. I too went to doc today and they they put me on respiril again saying that that anything else they give me will cost just as much . Have come to terms that getting old is too darn expensive here in the USA. Told DH we needed to move to Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand,,,,,,,,somehwere that give better health prices. Can yo tell I'm not too thrilled with expenses lately.


In UK we are constantly being told how much we are costing with our pensions and health care. No one ever mentions that we paid into the system and we are getting fed up of this attitude. So it seems that is the way in many countries.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> In UK we are constantly being told how much we are costing with our pensions and health care. No one ever mentions that we paid into the system and we are getting fed up of this attitude. So it seems that is the way in many countries.


I quite agree, we are only getting back what we paid in. My mum used to worry that she was costing the NHS a fortune with the number of pills she had to take, but as I reminded her my dad worked for almost 40 years then died 18months after he retired, so she was entitled to his share too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to the Garden Centre with DH, he wanted top dressing for the lawn which they didn't have, but we managed to spend £50 anyway! We bought some new plants, potting compost and a ball-and-velcro-catcher game for Luke - felt I had to get him something as I bought a dress and a T-shirt (they were on sale) for the unborn one this morning....no, DH didn't understand my logic either!


I understand that logic, can't buy for just one grandchild. 👍👍😍😍😍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I quite agree, we are only getting back what we paid in. My mum used to worry that she was costing the NHS a fortune with the number of pills she had to take, but as I reminded her my dad worked for almost 40 years then died 18months after he retired, so she was entitled to his share too!


I promise I won't mention members of parliament again but if they can earn over £70.000 a year and still take. Take take claiming expenses why should pensioners be made to feel guilty about the amount they get . Pensioners aren't the ones hiding there money to avoid paying taxes . Sorry I will get off my soap box and not mention politics again , well apart from when they come knocking at my door or I see them on TV , husband says quick turn it over before she gets on her soap box 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I promise I won't mention members of parliament again but if they can earn over £70.000 a year and still take. Take take claiming expenses why should pensioners be made to feel guilty about the amount they get . Pensioners aren't the ones hiding there money to avoid paying taxes . Sorry I will get off my soap box and not mention politics again , well apart from when they come knocking at my door or I see them on TV , husband says quick turn it over before she gets on her soap box 😄


Well, at least the Election is tomorrow for you- hopefully the result will be clear- and if not then hopefully they will resolve the coalition quickly. I just hope my Cousin Karen in Glasgow who is dyed in the wool SNP is not too disappointed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, at least the Election is tomorrow for you- hopefully the result will be clear- and if not then hopefully they will resolve the coalition quickly. I just hope my Cousin Karen in Glasgow who is dyed in the wool SNP is not too disappointed.


By the sounds of what they are saying all over the TV I don't think she will be disappointed at all 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> By the sounds of what they are saying all over the TV I don't think she will be disappointed at all
> Sonja


An awful lot of what is being broadcast about the SNP could well be influenced by all the propaganda Karen is responsible for- she is a computer whizz- but I have other rellies who are not of her political persuasion, so I walk the fenceline. It will be interesting to hear what happens.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Spent the morning running errands, including getting some groceries and a blood draw for the warfarin dosage. We are playing around with it again. Last month it was too high and took 3 weeks to get it regulated. Now it is too low and must be re-adjusted; then another testing next week. Oh, well, at least she cares enough to keep after it. And I suspect that the fact that my diet still includes leafy greens and other foods so often labelled as ''no-no'' items for so many is a contributing factor.

Sam, I am well into the second ''wing'' of the wingspan I started over the weekend, using worsted weight yarn. In order to make them as long as I felt would be useful and warmer for me I cast on 78 stitches with 18 stitches for the additional length for the second triangle. If it doesn't seem to work for me I can always frog it, right?

Time to go after Tim. He returned to class this morning for the first time this week. I'm not sure how whipped he may feel by the time he gets home and needs a snack and a cool drink after being up on the 3rd floor for most of the day. The building is the original one from the early years of the last century and there's no A/C in that portion at all. It gets rather warm for most of the year--with the heat on or the seasonal changes.

Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Spent the morning running errands, including getting some groceries and a blood draw for the warfarin dosage. We are playing around with it again. Last month it was too high and took 3 weeks to get it regulated. Now it is too low and must be re-adjusted; then another testing next week. Oh, well, at least she cares enough to keep after it. And I suspect that the fact that my diet still includes leafy greens and other foods so often labelled as ''no-no'' items for so many is a contributing factor.
> 
> Sam, I am well into the second ''wing'' of the wingspan I started over the weekend, using worsted weight yarn. In order to make them as long as I felt would be useful and warmer for me I cast on 78 stitches with 18 stitches for the additional length for the second triangle. If it doesn't seem to work for me I can always frog it, right?
> 
> ...


Glad Tim is back at school- I guess that means he is now recovered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My warfarin level has never stabilized long, but I refuse to give up my 'greens'. An advantage of our set-up is I can have the phlebotomist call at the interval the doctor requests without charge- has made life so much more possible since my move.
Hope yours settles soon Joy!



jheiens said:


> Spent the morning running errands, including getting some groceries and a blood draw for the warfarin dosage. We are playing around with it again. Last month it was too high and took 3 weeks to get it regulated. Now it is too low and must be re-adjusted; then another testing next week. Oh, well, at least she cares enough to keep after it. And I suspect that the fact that my diet still includes leafy greens and other foods so often labelled as ''no-no'' items for so many is a contributing factor.
> 
> Sam, I am well into the second ''wing'' of the wingspan I started over the weekend, using worsted weight yarn. In order to make them as long as I felt would be useful and warmer for me I cast on 78 stitches with 18 stitches for the additional length for the second triangle. If it doesn't seem to work for me I can always frog it, right?
> 
> ...


Hope Tim has not had too exhausting a day- sounds as if it could have been.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad Tim is back at school- I guess that means he is now recovered.


3 -30 am ., in Adelaide? Not been to bed- or got up early?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a GF recipe for Mother's Day brunch. --- sam --- OR any day brunch OR just anytime.

Gluten Free Cinnamon Sugar Biscuits NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 7 to 8 biscuits

Ingredients
For the Biscuit Dough
2 cups (280 g) all-purpose gluten free flour (I like Better Batter or my mock Better Batter here)*, plus more for sprinkling
1 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
7 tablespoons (42 g) nonfat dry milk (blended into a fine powder)
4 tablespoons (36 g) cornstarch
4 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon kosher salt
8 tablespoons (112 g) unsalted butter, cut into large chunks and chilled
1 cup (8 fluid ounces) milk (any kind, just not nonfat), chilled

*In place of the mock Better Batter + nonfat dry milk + cornstarch, you can use 2 1/2 cups (350 g) Cup4Cup gluten free flour, or my mock Cup4Cup blend.

For the Cinnamon Sugar

Cold water, for brushing
3/4 cup (150 g) granulated sugar
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt

Directions
Preheat your oven to 375°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

Make the biscuit dough. In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, nonfat dry milk, cornstarch, baking powder, baking soda, and\ salt, and whisk to combine well.

Add the chopped and chilled butter, and toss to coat it in the dry ingredients. Flatten each chunk of butter between your thumb and forefinger.

Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the milk, then mix until the dough begins to come together. If necessary, press together with floured hands, handling it as little as possible.

Shape and fill the dough. Turn out the dough onto a lightly floured piece of unbleached parchment paper and press into a disk. Dust lightly with more flour, and roll out into a rectangle that is about 1/4-inch thick.

Sprinkle lightly with flour, and fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter.

Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour, and roll out the dough once again into a rectangle about 1/4-inch thick. Brush the top surface of the dough sparingly but completely with the cold water. Place the sugar, cinnamon and salt in a medium-size bowl and mix to combine well. Sprinkle about 1/3 of the cinnamon sugar mixture on top of the dough in an even layer and pat gently to help it adhere to the dough. Fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter.

Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour and roll out the dough once more into a rectangle about 1/4-inch thick. Again, brush the top surface of the dough sparingly but completely with the cold water, then sprinkle evenly with about 1/2 of the remaining cinnamon sugar mixture and pat gently to help it adhere to the dough.

One final time, fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter, and then again in thirds to create a thick square of dough.

Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour and roll again into a disk about 1/2 inch thick.

Using a floured 2 1/2-inch cookie or biscuit cutter, cut out rounds of dough.

Place the rounds about 2 inches apart from one another on the prepared baking sheet. Gather and reroll the scraps, cut out as many more round of dough as possible, and place on the prepared baking sheet.

Place the baking sheet in the freezer until firm (about 15 minutes).

Remove the chilled biscuits from the freezer, brush the tops very lightly with more cold water and sprinkle the tops with the remaining cinnamon sugar mixture.

Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until puffed, very fragrant and lightly golden brown all over (15 to 18 minutes).

Remove from the oven and allow the biscuits to cool briefly on the baking sheet before serving.

Adapted from the Extra-Flaky Buttermilk Biscuits on page 227 of Gluten Free on a Shoestring Bakes Bread. Concept from Chocolate Chocolate and More.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-cinnamon-sugar-biscuits/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they need to get a life. -- sam



darowil said:


> They stopped talking about Melody and two of them were fighting over the way a post was worded. Some one took exception to the wording of a post and the explanation of what was meant didn't help so off they went. As I didn't post I have no Idea whether they stopped.
> So picky meant they were picking on each other and ignoring the topic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think they need to get a life. -- sam


One was Bikerbaby, Mel's particular friend- the other woman lived in California, and her understanding of the English language was rather unique- I could see where Bikerbaby was coming from.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evidently that doctor needs to be experiencing what you are experiencing. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you. There are just times when no matter how old and snarky you are you just need a hug. No, still have entertains. Talked to Dr. Yesterday he said just keep taking Flaygl and I'll see you Wednesday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know all about copd flareups so you take good care of yourself - sending you and dh tons of positive healing energy - need to get you both back in the pink real quick. is the ostomy bag permanent? ---- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Great start again Sam - you must love my hips - must put on two pounds every wee just reading you recipes.
> Darowil - thank you for the Summary.
> 
> My husgand' surgery went well. They let him come home thenext day at 6:30 P.M. He came home with an ostomy bag on he incision. I was able t remove that on Saturday. Now we are just putting a small piece of gauze on it each day. He will go bak on June 3rd for a checkup.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow Julie - love the color - that is going to look great as a gurnsey. most anxious to watch it being knitted - maybe some pictures as you go? hint hint --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My latest project, just started- a Guernsey for my cousin Jean- I still have to calculate just how many stitches to cast on.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One was Bikerbaby, Mel's particular friend- the other woman lived in California, and her understanding of the English language was rather unique- I could see where Bikerbaby was coming from.


Yes, I could see both sides but the point for me was Mel's condition. Her friend is obviously very worried and tired and I thought the other person would have been kind if she had backed off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow Julie - love the color - that is going to look great as a gurnsey. most anxious to watch it being knitted - maybe some pictures as you go? hint hint --- sam


The latest pic. not too bad given it is not yet 24 hours worth of work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I could see both sides but the point for me was Mel's condition. Her friend is obviously very worried and tired and I thought the other person would have been kind if she had backed off.


Oh I fully agree, Martina! The California woman was most aggressive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is what I meant. noniamo, on the east coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia - almost straight across from Vancouver bc. I'm not too sure what I was thing of when I added the "T" - i'll put it down to craft hits again. anyhow - spent a few days in that area - lovely. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Ahh, Bonnie was right. Tofino.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have I forgotten something - who is allie and jean - and what is a croft - a type of house? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Now that it is the end of the day should really go to bed! Progress so far, and a photo of Allie and Jean in Allie's croft


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heaping blessing on her head for being such a good help to you. will she do this every week? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It went well! And the saving of $8 -$9 is a real boon. Plus Helen the lady who drove me helped me up the front steps with my bags.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I understand completely kate - we did the same thing when taking a baby gift - always something for the older children. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to the Garden Centre with DH, he wanted top dressing for the lawn which they didn't have, but we managed to spend £50 anyway! We bought some new plants, potting compost and a ball-and-velcro-catcher game for Luke - felt I had to get him something as I bought a dress and a T-shirt (they were on sale) for the unborn one this morning....no, DH didn't understand my logic either!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Time to go after Tim.
> 
> So glad to hear Tim is feeling well enough to go back to school. He surely did have a siege. I bet he will be glad to get home today. That respiratory stuff leaves you pretty washed out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch! --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It does cover a lot of it but my deductible is $1300 and then I am responsible for 20% of the remainder of the bill.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Spent the morning running errands, including getting some groceries and a blood draw for the warfarin dosage. We are playing around with it again. Last month it was too high and took 3 weeks to get it regulated. Now it is too low and must be re-adjusted; then another testing next week. Oh, well, at least she cares enough to keep after it. And I suspect that the fact that my diet still includes leafy greens and other foods so often labelled as ''no-no'' items for so many is a contributing factor.
> 
> Sam, I am well into the second ''wing'' of the wingspan I started over the weekend, using worsted weight yarn. In order to make them as long as I felt would be useful and warmer for me I cast on 78 stitches with 18 stitches for the additional length for the second triangle. If it doesn't seem to work for me I can always frog it, right?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Tim's back at school.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we do have our good points. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL.....I did that (started a project) with my raised garden bed my DH just built me. He just couldn't stand to see me trying to do what he does so well....build things. He is finishing up the roof portion of the screened in porch today; or at least working on it.I am so excited about it getting done. It's funny with some things (like screening in the porch) he will resist until one of his buddies mentions how nice it woud e then it is all his idea. Fine by me as long as it gets done. It was the same way when we had the house painted. I was told I could have it any color and wanted purple with sage trim OH NO! I conceded and did yellow with white trim which is grumbled about saying he just wanted it all white again. Then when his good buddy commented on how great the yellow looked you'd have thought he had picked the color......MEN! But he is definitely a keeper; spoils me in many ways. Couldn't do without him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have I forgotten something - who is allie and jean - and what is a croft - a type of house? --- sam


They are my cousins, twins born about a year after my two brothers. Their Mum, was my favourite Aunty. 
Crofts are the tiny houses, usually built of stone, and small to keep the cost of heating down. In ancient times half the croft was for the cattle, and they were bled to provide protein, for the family. In spring they would be so weak, they literally had to be lifted out to the pastures. When the English put Scots off their lands, to farm sheep for the wool industry, they had to learn to become fisherfolk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> heaping blessing on her head for being such a good help to you. will she do this every week? --- sam


I have no way of knowing ahead of time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can always frog it for sure joy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Spent the morning running errands, including getting some groceries and a blood draw for the warfarin dosage. We are playing around with it again. Last month it was too high and took 3 weeks to get it regulated. Now it is too low and must be re-adjusted; then another testing next week. Oh, well, at least she cares enough to keep after it. And I suspect that the fact that my diet still includes leafy greens and other foods so often labelled as ''no-no'' items for so many is a contributing factor.
> 
> Sam, I am well into the second ''wing'' of the wingspan I started over the weekend, using worsted weight yarn. In order to make them as long as I felt would be useful and warmer for me I cast on 78 stitches with 18 stitches for the additional length for the second triangle. If it doesn't seem to work for me I can always frog it, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest pic. not too bad given it is not yet 24 hours worth of work!


I love the color too, Julie. Looks a bit like water melon!

My dear sweet GS (just turned 4) had oral surgery this am. He had quite a fall a few weeks back injuring the area above his lip. At the time, dentist thought it might cause problems that would entail have one front tooth extracted. When the oral surgeon got in there this am, there was a need to remove both front teeth. They're baby teeth, so it's not a permanent condition. But Grandmas hate to see there little ones go under an anesthetic. DD says he's doing fine. (Probably harder on the mama than on the little one.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good Julie. what a great color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The latest pic. not too bad given it is not yet 24 hours worth of work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

avery got hit in the mouth with the porch swing - knocked out three or four teeth and really damaged the gum. the dentist said the second teeth would come in but it might take a while. --- sam



machriste said:


> I love the color too, Julie. Looks a bit like water melon!
> 
> My dear sweet GS (just turned 4) had oral surgery this am. He had quite a fall a few weeks back injuring the area above his lip. At the time, dentist thought it might cause problems that would entail have one front tooth extracted. When the oral surgeon got in there this am, there was a need to remove both front teeth. They're baby teeth, so it's not a permanent condition. But Grandmas hate to see there little ones go under an anesthetic. DD says he's doing fine. (Probably harder on the mama than on the little one.)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> avery got hit in the mouth with the porch swing - knocked out three or four teeth and really damaged the gum. the dentist said the second teeth would come in but it might take a while. --- sam


It seems inevitable during those early years. I think everyone of my three rolled off a bed onto a hardwood floor before I thought they were able to roll over! One time when my oldest was barely able to stand up in his crib, we were at my mother's. I put him down for a nap in the crib in one of the bedrooms, and when I went to check on him he had dumped a whole cannister of baby powder on himself and his crib. I called posion control. He was fine, but he looked like this little old man covered in white powder from head to foot.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Yes, I could see both sides but the point for me was Mel's condition. Her friend is obviously very worried and tired and I thought the other person would have been kind if she had backed off.


Where on the main forum do you find these posts? I never seem to be able to find them, though there's always someone here kind enough to post any news on Mel so it's no big deal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a bit redder than our water melons- it is called Crushed Raspberry



machriste said:


> I love the color too, Julie. Looks a bit like water melon!
> 
> My dear sweet GS (just turned 4) had oral surgery this am. He had quite a fall a few weeks back injuring the area above his lip. At the time, dentist thought it might cause problems that would entail have one front tooth extracted. When the oral surgeon got in there this am, there was a need to remove both front teeth. They're baby teeth, so it's not a permanent condition. But Grandmas hate to see there little ones go under an anesthetic. DD says he's doing fine. (Probably harder on the mama than on the little one.)


True!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking good Julie. what a great color. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see your wingspan. What color(s) are you using? I love the 2 I've made. I STILL need to finish up my dreambird from Bonnie's workshop. One of these days MAYBE I will get myself to finish one project before starting another but I doubt it......I do get them finished though. Eventually that is....LOL

A question about Tim's classes; ar all of the students with disabilities (special needs students) on the 3rd floor where there is no air conditioning? If so I would really be complaining to the Board of Education. That is cruel to the general population let alone students that may be even more sensitive to heat/cold conditions. They need to have window unit at least in those classrooms. When I was teaching my first year my classroom had windows on one side that were the jalis (sp??) type (only pushed out a small amt.) and then onto a courtyard that had no access to any breeze. It was miserable in the spring and I had to have HUGE fans blowing in the room. Just sitting there in the afternoon sweat would just drip off the kids and me and often the heat was so oppressive they would fall asleep.

Hope the doctor is able to get your warfarin dosage settled soon. {{HUGS}}



jheiens said:


> Spent the morning running errands, including getting some groceries and a blood draw for the warfarin dosage. We are playing around with it again. Last month it was too high and took 3 weeks to get it regulated. Now it is too low and must be re-adjusted; then another testing next week. Oh, well, at least she cares enough to keep after it. And I suspect that the fact that my diet still includes leafy greens and other foods so often labelled as ''no-no'' items for so many is a contributing factor.
> 
> Sam, I am well into the second ''wing'' of the wingspan I started over the weekend, using worsted weight yarn. In order to make them as long as I felt would be useful and warmer for me I cast on 78 stitches with 18 stitches for the additional length for the second triangle. If it doesn't seem to work for me I can always frog it, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Where on the main forum do you find these posts? I never seem to be able to find them, though there's always someone here kind enough to post any news on Mel so it's no big deal.


If you search Bikerbaby101 and her topics on Gagesmum (so spelled) you should find them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love that color Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> The latest pic. not too bad given it is not yet 24 hours worth of work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all peanut butter lovers --- sam

[No Bake] Peanut Butter Lovers Icebox Cake by Michelle

Yield: 8 to 10 servings

Ingredients:

1 (3.4-ounce) box instant vanilla pudding mix
2 cups milk
26 Nutter Butter cookies, plus extra for garnish
½ cup creamy peanut butter, melted
1 (8-ounce) carton Cool Whip
24 miniature peanut butter cups, chopped, plus extra for garnish

Directions:

In a medium bowl, whisk together the pudding mix with the milk for 2 minutes. Let sit for 5 minutes.

Line an 8x8-inch square baking dish with Nutter Butter cookies.

Drizzle with one-third of the melted peanut butter.

Spread half of the pudding over top of the cookies and peanut butter.

Top with half of the Cool Whip, then sprinkle with half of the chopped peanut butter cups.

Repeat the layers of Nutter Butter cookies, another third of the melted peanut butter, remaining half of the pudding and remaining half of the Cool Whip.

Garnish the top by drizzling the remaining melted peanut butter and additional chopped peanut butter cups and crushed Nutter Butter cookies.

Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight (this is essential so that the cookies soften).

The dessert can be refrigerated for up to 4 days.

(Recipe from Hugs and Cookies XOXO)

www.thebrowneyedbaker.com


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes you do! And we couldn't do without you here either Sam! {{{{{HUGS}}}}} You're like a great Big Brother in my heart.



thewren said:


> we do have our good points. ---- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love that color Julie.


Fortunately it is not too hard on the eyes although even in daylight I often turn on the work light (with it's daylight bulb).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please his little heart. It is so hard to see them that little being put under. Sending lots of special prayers that his mouth will heal quickly and no further problems with the teeth when they grow in.



machriste said:


> I love the color too, Julie. Looks a bit like water melon!
> 
> My dear sweet GS (just turned 4) had oral surgery this am. He had quite a fall a few weeks back injuring the area above his lip. At the time, dentist thought it might cause problems that would entail have one front tooth extracted. When the oral surgeon got in there this am, there was a need to remove both front teeth. They're baby teeth, so it's not a permanent condition. But Grandmas hate to see there little ones go under an anesthetic. DD says he's doing fine. (Probably harder on the mama than on the little one.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH! Was this recent Sam? If so I hope he heals quickly. Also hope there are no further issues as the permanent ones come in.


thewren said:


> avery got hit in the mouth with the porch swing - knocked out three or four teeth and really damaged the gum. the dentist said the second teeth would come in but it might take a while. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got to pick up my oldest GD from track practice and swing by Walmart and pick up the 4 prescriptoins awaiting me. I'm crossing my fingers whatever they called in for the poison ivy will really help. My legs look like someone beat me with an ugly stick they are so scratched up and bruised from my scratching in my sleep. I'll check back later. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> wow Julie - love the color - that is going to look great as a gurnsey. most anxious to watch it being knitted - maybe some pictures as you go? hint hint --- sam


I will hint hint too . I liked when you did that with your shrug . I think it will be a lovely jumper when finished the colour is lovely 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear Tim's back at school.


I'm glad Tim is feeling well enough to back to school too , but if it's hot and stuffy where he's been I bet he'll be tired out when he gets home 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to watch this - what to try it? --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/slingshot-for-people.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I love the color too, Julie. Looks a bit like water melon!
> 
> My dear sweet GS (just turned 4) had oral surgery this am. He had quite a fall a few weeks back injuring the area above his lip. At the time, dentist thought it might cause problems that would entail have one front tooth extracted. When the oral surgeon got in there this am, there was a need to remove both front teeth. They're baby teeth, so it's not a permanent condition. But Grandmas hate to see there little ones go under an anesthetic. DD says he's doing fine. (Probably harder on the mama than on the little one.)


The fall sounded painful but I bet it was definitely harder on mama watching her son go through that . I too was at the dentist today and I think your grandson was braver than me . I'm the coward of the house especially when it comes to the dentist and I was only getting them polished . I think I would rather have a filling

Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sis. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes you do! And we couldn't do without you here either Sam! {{{{{HUGS}}}}} You're like a great Big Brother in my heart.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not going to try to catch up right now, but I did want to post that I got a response from the Legacy Trust Award Collection regarding voting for Matthew's art as well as other art entries. For those of you voting from outside of the USA and having to put in random numbers in the zip code line, your votes will count. The agency will look into how they can address this issue, but they have reassured me that they welcome your votes and will certainly count them in the final numbers. Thanks for voting for Matthew and showing your support for these people who live with different struggles in their daily lives. 

Now off to volunteer at church for a few hours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> My husgand' surgery went well. They let him come home thenext day at 6:30 P.M.
> I had a horrible copd flareup. Got on meds today and will see the doctor tomorrow. I think it was just from the stress of hubby's surgery. It will take me the rest of the week to get caught up here.
> 
> Prayers to all who need them.


Glad to hear that your husband's surgery went well but not so good for you to have a copd flareup. Hope the meds have helped.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Kate- it is to be for Jean who is sitting- they are very special cousins because they were Auntie Jean's last pregnancy- she suffered awful depression with each birth and they moved to England not long after the twins were born but as a three to four year old I was entranced by these two little girls - twins like my two brothers.


That is a lovely portrait of your Auntie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does cover a lot of it but my deductible is $1300 and then I am responsible for 20% of the remainder of the bill.


Wow - so sorry to hear that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad Tim is back at school- I guess that means he is now recovered.


Good news :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:



> Glad Tim is back at school- I guess that means he is now recovered.


Good news that Tim is well enough to be at school. No a/c when you're on the 3rd floor is enough to make you sick from the heat!!

Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest pic. not too bad given it is not yet 24 hours worth of work!


You have been busy. I see you have all the clocks of the world on your computer. No wonder you know what time it is for all of us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got to pick up my oldest GD from track practice and swing by Walmart and pick up the 4 prescriptoins awaiting me. I'm crossing my fingers whatever they called in for the poison ivy will really help. My legs look like someone beat me with an ugly stick they are so scratched up and bruised from my scratching in my sleep. I'll check back later. {{{HUGS}}} to everyone!


There was something on the net not long ago about vinegar solutions and one of the things was for poison ivy: 1/2 cup vinegar to 1 pint of cold water. Dip cloth into solution and apply to rash area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will hint hint too . I liked when you did that with your shrug . I think it will be a lovely jumper when finished the colour is lovely
> Sonja


It will get more interesting once I am beyond the ribbing- I am planning on three inches- 7 -8 cm's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is a lovely portrait of your Auntie.


And what is more she was a lovely person- it was so sad she got so ill in later life- case of seriously bad mismatching with her spouse, did not help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You have been busy. I see you have all the clocks of the world on your computer. No wonder you know what time it is for all of us.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I also use the Telecom world clock!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to watch this - what to try it? --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/slingshot-for-people.htm?utm_source=nl


OMG, not for me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe when I was younger and didn't know any better but now? I would definitely have to give it some thought. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, not for me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I hope they get your warfarin regulated soon, they used to tell our patients that greens were fine as long as you kept a constant amount in your diet so the meds could be adjusted to account for them. Lots of people used to have problems when the fresh greens from the garden were ready because they would eat so many more than through the winter. 
It's good to hear Tim is feeling better.

Kate I always try to buy things for both GKs when I get anything. DH also thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> In UK we are constantly being told how much we are costing with our pensions and health care. No one ever mentions that we paid into the system and we are getting fed up of this attitude. So it seems that is the way in many countries.


I just recieved an email about how much people pay into the Canada pension plan over a lifetime & if we had put it into our own savings plan at a reasonable interest rate we would be able to collect almost 3 times as much each month & it would still last 35 yrs. Yet they call this a benefit, it's my own money! They also complain about what we are going to cost the government but don't take int account all the wh die without ever collecting a cent! 
I'm another up on that soap box with Sonja.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:shock: Horrible reports even on our news about tornados hitting OK, everyone within danger zones stay safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hit a coat ofpaint on DSs bathroom, it looks so much brighter off white. One more coat to go. He took the baseboards off the livingroom this morning so I scraped the mess off the wall from where they were glued on(who does that?) need to sand & prime the mess but didn't have any sandpaper. The window is on order so once that is changed the room can be painted & the upstairs is done. Then we start on the outside. I think by the tie these renovations are done I will never want to see a paint brush again! Then DH told me we should do some painting on the outside of our house this summer too. Oh, Joy!!
There was a provincial election in Alberta yesterday, the conservatives who have been in power for over 50 years got throughly booted, they are not even the opposition. The NDP are now in power with the Wild Rose party the opposition. It was said that it would be a cold day in hell when conservatives got the boot & over night there was a snow storm :lol: The oil companies are really having a fit as the NDP have promised increases in royalties. It could be very interesting.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorting is more important than housework as such- although I have a lot of dusty things to wash, and finger prints to wash off of melamine furniture- The big thing (positive ) that has happened in Ringo's life and mine- he is my corgi- is that after nearly 11 weeks we have a fence, and after 6 weeks we were able at last to hook up the washing machine- Washing by hand feels really third world.


Glad to hear that things are getting worked out and put together Julie. Hand washing would not be fun


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Glad to hear that things are getting worked out and put together Julie. Hand washing would not be fun


It was very tiring, Dawn-partly because the temperatures were still so high- but I can see light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sonja so sorry to learn about your son. Prayers and hugs for all of you

Joy glad your daughter will be paid from now on. She certainly deserves it for all the good she does. Hope that Tim is feeling better by now.

Only got to read a couple of pages and the summary need to get kitchen cleaned and my lunch packed for tomorrow. Think of you all daily. I really miss being able to be here and keeping up with all of you and what's happening in your lives. Prayers and hugs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grannypeg...Glad DH's surgery went well. Take care of yourself so you can help DH as well.

Sassafras...Hope you can get to feeling better soon.

Julie...Lovely start on your newest knits.

Ohio Joy...Glad Tim is well enough to go back to school. Take time for yourself while he is at school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> ...
> Julie...Lovely start on your newest knits.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pacer! I expect it will take quite sometime!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest pic. not too bad given it is not yet 24 hours worth of work!


I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the colour :thumbup:


Appropriately called _Crushed Raspberry_


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see your wingspan. What color(s) are you using? I love the 2 I've made. I STILL need to finish up my dreambird from Bonnie's workshop. One of these days MAYBE I will get myself to finish one project before starting another but I doubt it......I do get them finished though. Eventually that is....LOL
> 
> A question about Tim's classes; ar all of the students with disabilities (special needs students) on the 3rd floor where there is no air conditioning? If so I would really be complaining to the Board of Education. That is cruel to the general population let alone students that may be even more sensitive to heat/cold conditions. They need to have window unit at least in those classrooms. When I was teaching my first year my classroom had windows on one side that were the jalis (sp??) type (only pushed out a small amt.) and then onto a courtyard that had no access to any breeze. It was miserable in the spring and I had to have HUGE fans blowing in the room. Just sitting there in the afternoon sweat would just drip off the kids and me and often the heat was so oppressive they would fall asleep.
> 
> Hope the doctor is able to get your warfarin dosage settled soon. {{HUGS}}


*Gwen*, The warfarin is always in flux because we don't always eat exactly the same foods, amounts, and at the same time so that the amount needed to keep the blood work at a satisfactory level requires reasonable rechecks and dosages for everybody. (I continue to keep to my regular fruits and vegetables as before the A-fib showed up that one time.) Other meds to accomplish the same thing may have other dietary requirements as well as other side effects. I'm handling the warfarin well and can afford it. Others might not be so affordable.

As for Tim: all of his classes are mainstream classes and have always been since he entered kindergarten in a public system. He actually moves from floor to floor using the elevator (a modern installment) and travels to the other end of the campus for lunch and PE. None of the old building is air conditioned and all of the students endure the same circumstances. Teachers do bring in large fans and they, too, endure whatever circumstances with the children. Tiffany, his one-on-one aide, is quite fond of him because he makes her days much more enjoyable because he is such a bright, sweet, witty kid. She used to work with special needs kids who could not communicate verbally at all.

Just for the record, everyone (faculty, staff, administrators) looks out for Tim. He just draws them into his sphere without being the least bit aware of the effect he has on the others. That trait, in turn, allows Tiff to work with him to counter some of the social restrictions the autism creates within his being--making eye contact, responding to greetings and acknowledgements, not running over those shorter than he (namely, kindergarteners and really short people).

In fact, every member of the emergency crews in our local fire/EMT services have participated in practice drills so that they know about Tim, know to determine where he is when they respond to any emergency at the school buildings.

The first winter after he entered the secondary school, there were 3 bomb scares in 6 class days right after the New Year. One of his teachers, a large man whose classroom was on the 3rd floor, grabbed Tim up over his shoulder; older, taller students grabbed his wheel chair; someone grabbed his wheel chair for just in case; and Tiffany went to the teacher's room and grabbed whatever class roles, paper work, etc. he would need to verify all his students and the exited the third floor and went to the ''meet up'' site in the area of the town square.

He, and Tiffany, are so special in so many ways. The interesting side light on Tim is that he has no idea where, how much or on whom his special nature has cast its influence. He was one of the first special needs students the district did not send out to other districts which were better able to provide for their needs. By the end of his first year (4th grade), they were hoping that we would keep him here and expressing their willingness to make accommodations for him. Today we received an invitation to the awards ceremony because he will be receiving one also. Susan thinks maybe more than one. He was nominated for a National Science Academy conference/program to be held at Harvard, I think it is, this summer.

Even if Susan or I missed something significantly negative going on, others would not tolerate or fail to bring it to our attention.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Appropriately called _Crushed Raspberry_


I can hardly wait to see it finished. Love the name too. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Gwen*, The warfarin is always in flux because we don't always eat exactly the same foods, amounts, and at the same time so that the amount needed to keep the blood work at a satisfactory level requires reasonable rechecks and dosages for everybody. (I continue to keep to my regular fruits and vegetables as before the A-fib showed up that one time.) Other meds to accomplish the same thing may have other dietary requirements as well as other side effects. I'm handling the warfarin well and can afford it. Others might not be so affordable.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Reminds me of the saying "it takes a village". How very true. So glad that Tim has such a great friend network and hope that he's truly all better from the fever episode. Hope that fans are in the rooms, etc. Our grade school wasn't A/C and it sure could get hot those early and late days of the school year. The H.S. was A/C so that was so nice. Our DD teaches at several schools (the visually impaired) and many of them are not A/C...very hard to tolerate this time of year. She travels to the students so gets a break in her A/C car from place to place.

Hope you get your blood levels straightened out. Not sure yet which meds are the best ... my DSIL has been on Xarelto.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, thank you. One dose new medication. Hope it works.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...Glad Tim is well enough to go back to school. Take time for yourself while he is at school.


Not much chance of that happening, Mary. Most days, when he is at school, I may have the DGGD for at least part, if not all, of the day; and it is a 40 mile round trip to get her to or from pre-school. This summer she may be here even more often if her grandmother gets guardianship of the child. I don't relish the idea, but it would be in the girl's best interests. And I can't leave Paula and Chris to try to handle this without help when they both must work and Paula puts in more hours than Chris does at his job.

I don't think that Tim is quite all the way up to par, but he is totally bored with being home for this many days in a row. His pediatrician directed us to treat the symptoms and see if that is improving the situation before he tries prescribing anything for the present symptoms.

He seems to have ''rocked'' the science test on the human heart and its structural names.

Thank you all for caring and commenting on his return to class. Y'all are the best.

Ohio Joy

*Gwen*, my wingspan yarn is called Southwest Ombre, Impeccable from Michael's. It's complicated enough of a color way that I won't have to try out any impressive lace patterns for the triangles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can hardly wait to see it finished. Love the name too. :thumbup:


That will take quite a while! :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.

A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.

His incision continues to heal well. Just put on a regular bandage tonight, Now I have to begin working at all the tape left on his back.

I am sure his medical problems pale in comparison to many on here, but I do thank you for your prayers and concern.

Peggy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.
> 
> A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
> he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.
> ...


Prayers coming from down here.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The fall sounded painful but I bet it was definitely harder on mama watching her son go through that . I too was at the dentist today and I think your grandson was braver than me . I'm the coward of the house especially when it comes to the dentist and I was only getting them polished . I think I would rather have a filling
> 
> Sonja


I used to say that I'd rather have a baby than go to the dentist. I don't say that anymore.

The amazing ability for little ones to recover: Mama reports the patient ate 2 popsicles, 2 tortillas and a cup and a half of yogurt this afternoon!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Machristie, glad your GS s n the end from his dental work. You are so right about how quick the little ones bounce back.

Julie, the Gansey is going to be so pretty, such a nice color.

Ohio Joy, congrats to Tim on his award & getting to the science conference, it's so great when the other students accept disabled students.

Gwen, I hope your hip surgery goes well & gets you out of pain, 2 week recovery isn't too bad, hope you bounce back quickly.

GrannyPeg, hope your DH infection clears quickly.

Time for bed, night all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleep well Bonnie! And thank you for your kind words!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Machristie, glad your GS s n the end from his dental work. You are so right about how quick the little ones bounce back.
> 
> Julie, the Gansey is going to be so pretty, such a nice color.
> 
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is what I meant. noniamo, on the east coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia - almost straight across from Vancouver bc. I'm not too sure what I was thing of when I added the "T" - i'll put it down to craft hits again. anyhow - spent a few days in that area - lovely. --- sam


Almost right Sam, Nanaimo.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Kate- it is to be for Jean who is sitting- they are very special cousins because they were Auntie Jean's last pregnancy- she suffered awful depression with each birth and they moved to England not long after the twins were born but as a three to four year old I was entranced by these two little girls - twins like my two brothers.


I think your Aunty Jean looks like Meryl Streep.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.
> 
> A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
> he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.
> ...


Grannypeg a blood infection is pretty serious stuff I would think. 
How are you feeling? My DH has copd. He had what they call a copd exasperation the end of Feb. Put on antibiotics and prednisone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.
> 
> A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
> he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.
> ...


That sounds very worrisome -- hope that it all turns out for you guys. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I used to say that I'd rather have a baby than go to the dentist. I don't say that anymore.
> 
> The amazing ability for little ones to recover: Mama reports the patient ate 2 popsicles, 2 tortillas and a cup and a half of yogurt this afternoon!!!


Those are all good signs of recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was worried that we hadn't seen CMaliza on here for awhile so I reached out to her. She's doing okay, but is having severe problems with the computer and getting access to internet and other issues. She's had some eye issues too which makes it very hard to keep upon the computer. They're headed off to Ohio for a couple of weeks. She's says hi and misses everyone...just life stuff getting in the way. 

While I'm much better than I was, this cough just doesn't seem to want to disappear. It's getting very frustrating that I'm getting less sleep than the little I usually get. The carpets are coming next week so I need to get these cabinets unloaded and into boxes so things can be taken up from the floors. Today's mission is the china hutch and knick knack cabinets - Tomorrow's will be the bookshelves downstairs.....Have to see what will replace that wall of shelves when the new carpet is down; need to whittle down the books and stuff.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Peg, prayers for speedy recovery for DH.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Joy I really liked reading your post about Tim and the way he is settled into mainstream schooling and with such a good strong support team , I'm glad he's on the mend and hopefully he will receive more than one award 
I also hope your daughter does get custody of her granddaughter , I know it will mean more work for you but at least the little girl will be in a more loving environment 

Peg I hope your husband gets over this setback soon and continues to make a speedy recovery 

Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 3 -30 am ., in Adelaide? Not been to bed- or got up early?


Went to bed and didn't sleep so got up.
Spent the day at a Stitch and Craft fair with the Handknitters Guild. Lots of interest in knitting. We have an Open Day next weekend- so great timing as giving us an opportunity to advertise it. Planning to have a Feats in Socks table at it as well.
Will be at the fair again all day tomorrow. Bought some buttons but no yarn- not a lot and I will have the opportunity att he Open DAy. An advantage of going with the GUild is not so much time to wander and spend money!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to the Garden Centre with DH, he wanted top dressing for the lawn which they didn't have, but we managed to spend £50 anyway! We bought some new plants, potting compost and a ball-and-velcro-catcher game for Luke - felt I had to get him something as I bought a dress and a T-shirt (they were on sale) for the unborn one this morning....no, DH didn't understand my logic either!


I totally understand your logic Kate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Kate- it is to be for Jean who is sitting- they are very special cousins because they were Auntie Jean's last pregnancy- she suffered awful depression with each birth and they moved to England not long after the twins were born but as a three to four year old I was entranced by these two little girls - twins like my two brothers.


That is a nice portrait.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately it is not too hard on the eyes although even in daylight I often turn on the work light (with it's daylight bulb).


Mines been getting a good workout- socks in navy with just enough of a pattern to be able to see what I did on the last row.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw this on FB and thought that I would share it here also....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL.....I did that (started a project) with my raised garden bed my DH just built me. He just couldn't stand to see me trying to do what he does so well....build things. He is finishing up the roof portion of the screened in porch today; or at least working on it.I am so excited about it getting done. It's funny with some things (like screening in the porch) he will resist until one of his buddies mentions how nice it woud e then it is all his idea. Fine by me as long as it gets done. It was the same way when we had the house painted. I was told I could have it any color and wanted purple with sage trim OH NO! I conceded and did yellow with white trim which is grumbled about saying he just wanted it all white again. Then when his good buddy commented on how great the yellow looked you'd have thought he had picked the color......MEN! But he is definitely a keeper; spoils me in many ways. Couldn't do without him.


LOL  He is surely a keeper as you say. He would sure come in handy at my place.....


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Your FB post made me smile, Cathy. So true!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad the surgery for DH wen well. Will continue to keep him in prayers for his check up in June. I'm sorry you had a COPD flare up and will keep you in prayers too.
> 
> I too went to doc today and they they put me on respiril again saying that that anything else they give me will cost just as much . Have come to terms that getting old is too darn expensive here in the USA. Told DH we needed to move to Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand,,,,,,,,somehwere that give better health prices. Can yo tell I'm not too thrilled with expenses lately. Also got a tetanus shot, pnuemonia shot, and scheduled a bone density scan for tomorrow.


Come on over!! Joking aside I really dont know how you people afford health care over there. I am glad I am here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam our tea for tonight.

*Chicken Peanut Stew*

4 Chicken breasts cut into 1 inch squares (I used diced chicken)
1 green bell pepper- cut into 1/4 inch rings
1 red bell pepper- cut into 1/4 inch rings
2 medium yellow onions (I used normal onion) peeled and - cut into 1/4 inch rings
6 ounce tin tomato paste
3/4 cup crunchy peanut butter
3 cups chicken broth
1 teaspoon table salt
1 teaspoon chilli powder
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg.

Combine all ingredients into slow cooker; stir untill all ingredients are well mingled. Cover and cook on low for 4-6 hours.
Serve with rice.
Quite nice though have had better meals. But lovely and easy, maybe a bit less broth would have helped.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am not going to try to catch up right now, but I did want to post that I got a response from the Legacy Trust Award Collection regarding voting for Matthew's art as well as other art entries. For those of you voting from outside of the USA and having to put in random numbers in the zip code line, your votes will count. The agency will look into how they can address this issue, but they have reassured me that they welcome your votes and will certainly count them in the final numbers. Thanks for voting for Matthew and showing your support for these people who live with different struggles in their daily lives.
> 
> Now off to volunteer at church for a few hours.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I think your Aunty Jean looks like Meryl Streep.


She really was the beauty of the family!-Now you mention it, there does seem to be a resemblance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to bed and didn't sleep so got up.
> Spent the day at a Stitch and Craft fair with the Handknitters Guild. Lots of interest in knitting. We have an Open Day next weekend- so great timing as giving us an opportunity to advertise it. Planning to have a Feats in Socks table at it as well.
> Will be at the fair again all day tomorrow. Bought some buttons but no yarn- not a lot and I will have the opportunity att he Open DAy. An advantage of going with the GUild is not so much time to wander and spend money!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a nice portrait.


I was most taken with it when I saw it for the first time in 2011- that is why I photographed it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mines been getting a good workout- socks in navy with just enough of a pattern to be able to see what I did on the last row.


Mine was proving very useful, but I just broke my 2.5mm needle so I have ground to a halt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Come on over!! Joking aside I really dont know how you people afford health care over there. I am glad I am here.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine was proving very useful, but I just broke my 2.5mm needle so I have ground to a halt.


Oh dear- that is a hinderance. When are you going to be able to replace it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- that is a hinderance. When are you going to be able to replace it?


With luck, tomorrow- but I need to be on hand for the morning- Age Concern Handyman due- lady coming in sometime pm., plus the auction for the blender bowl closes about three thirty- and I want to be on hand for that - may have to aim for Saturday!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> I love the color too, Julie. Looks a bit like water melon!
> 
> My dear sweet GS (just turned 4) had oral surgery this am. He had quite a fall a few weeks back injuring the area above his lip. At the time, dentist thought it might cause problems that would entail have one front tooth extracted. When the oral surgeon got in there this am, there was a need to remove both front teeth. They're baby teeth, so it's not a permanent condition. But Grandmas hate to see there little ones go under an anesthetic. DD says he's doing fine. (Probably harder on the mama than on the little one.)


Oh the poor little thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you have to watch this - what to try it? --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/slingshot-for-people.htm?utm_source=nl


 :shock: NO CHANCE! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.
> 
> A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
> he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.
> ...


Oh dear, sorry to hear that he has had a setback. I hope they get this sorted quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Joy I really liked reading your post about Tim and the way he is settled into mainstream schooling and with such a good strong support team , I'm glad he's on the mend and hopefully he will receive more than one award
> I also hope your daughter does get custody of her granddaughter , I know it will mean more work for you but at least the little girl will be in a more loving environment
> 
> Peg I hope your husband gets over this setback soon and continues to make a speedy recovery
> ...


Ditto from me too please.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Remembered my Chiao Goo Interchangeables- not exactly the same size at 2.75mm but I don't think it will be serious- so I am off again- was a bit hairy where the stitches were off the needle but I reckon I have them all ok now. Almost time for bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Remembered my Chiao Goo Interchangeables- not exactly the same size at 2.75mm but I don't think it will be serious- so I am off again- was a bit hairy where the stitches were off the needle but I reckon I have them all ok now. Almost time for bed.


That won't matter- as it is in the round front and back will be the same. At least it wasn't the pattern part- that woujld have been harder to rescue.

I'm well and truelly ready for bed- but feel as though my niece is just a bit too young for me to go to bedbefore her- I suspect that she would just stay up (well any self respecting teenager would!). I don't normally need to remind her that it is bed time but I'm always up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Your FB post made me smile, Cathy. So true!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


It sure is.... I sent it to my son... he is yet to comment. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks budasha. Had even tried that; doctor put me on large does of prednisone, an antibiotic, and pill for itching. I can already see a BIG difference.


budasha said:


> There was something on the net not long ago about vinegar solutions and one of the things was for poison ivy: 1/2 cup vinegar to 1 pint of cold water. Dip cloth into solution and apply to rash area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That won't matter- as it is in the round front and back will be the same. At least it wasn't the pattern part- that woujld have been harder to rescue.
> 
> I'm well and truelly ready for bed- but feel as though my niece is just a bit too young for me to go to bedbefore her- I suspect that she would just stay up (well any self respecting teenager would!). I don't normally need to remind her that it is bed time but I'm always up.


It would have been much more difficult! And this needle is much easier to use- the stitches are easier to shuffle around.
I am tired- back to bed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm with you on this one Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, not for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks budasha. Had even tried that; doctor put me on large does of prednisone, an antibiotic, and pill for itching. I can already see a BIG difference.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine was proving very useful, but I just broke my 2.5mm needle so I have ground to a halt.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks budasha. Had even tried that; doctor put me on large does of prednisone, an antibiotic, and pill for itching. I can already see a BIG difference.


Golly, thats quite a cocktail of drugs. You poor thing. Prednisone is great stuff though.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Grannypeg a blood infection is pretty serious stuff I would think.
> How are you feeling? My DH has copd. He had what they call a copd exasperation the end of Feb. Put on antibiotics and prednisone.


That's exactly where I am right now - a flare up! Antibiotics and prednisone. Too much stress they say. Saw my own doctor as well yesterday, although I do have an action plan at the drugstore and was there a day before seeing my own doctor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for this information Joy. I thought he was in reguar classes.. It's shame they don't/or can't remodel enough of the school to add A.C. How wonderful that the school does look out for Tim so well. I was just concerned.



jheiens said:


> *Gwen*, The warfarin is always in flux because we don't always eat exactly the same foods, amounts, and at the same time so that the amount needed to keep the blood work at a satisfactory level requires reasonable rechecks and dosages for everybody. (I continue to keep to my regular fruits and vegetables as before the A-fib showed up that one time.) Other meds to accomplish the same thing may have other dietary requirements as well as other side effects. I'm handling the warfarin well and can afford it. Others might not be so affordable.
> 
> As for Tim: all of his classes are mainstream classes and have always been since he entered kindergarten in a public system. He actually moves from floor to floor using the elevator (a modern installment) and travels to the other end of the campus for lunch and PE. None of the old building is air conditioned and all of the students endure the same circumstances. Teachers do bring in large fans and they, too, endure whatever circumstances with the children. Tiffany, his one-on-one aide, is quite fond of him because he makes her days much more enjoyable because he is such a bright, sweet, witty kid. She used to work with special needs kids who could not communicate verbally at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> That's exactly where I am right now - a flare up! Antibiotics and prednisone. Too much stress they say. Saw my own doctor as well yesterday, although I do have an action plan at the drugstore and was there a day before seeing my own doctor.


And DH being unwell now won't help you at all. Do hope you can both recover quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lifting you and Dave up in prayer. That must have been frightening.


Grannypeg said:


> Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.
> 
> A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
> he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And DH being unwell now won't help you at all. Do hope you can both recover quickly.


I am so far behind at work, but picked up some from the office yesterday and I can work from home, so in that way, we are both lucky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it!


sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on FB and thought that I would share it here also....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks budasha. Had even tried that; doctor put me on large does of prednisone, an antibiotic, and pill for itching. I can already see a BIG difference.


How did it happen Gwen just in your garden ? I'm not to sure what poison ivy actually looks like but I know it's bad 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is great but makes me want to eat, eat, eat. It was my yearly physical while there (at the doc's) and he also put me back on the respiril for COPD and a medicine to hep with bladder control. I feel lie a walking pharmacy but at least I'm still around. LOL, The respiril is $80 a month and that's AFTER insurance. Fortunately they gave me a 3 month supply but right now I can't find where it is. Bet it's in the car.



sugarsugar said:


> Golly, thats quite a cocktail of drugs. You poor thing. Prednisone is great stuff though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on FB and thought that I would share it here also....


Oh so true!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was trimming back my continental Jasmine that had grown over one of my garden gates and we couldn't open the gate. Poison ivy had gotten into the jasmine and got on me. My sister one winter was gathering vines in the woods to make wreaths and since there are no leaves present she accidently got a bunch of poison ivy vines. She had horrible time. Also never burn poison ivy as it can get into your lungs to and you are in serious trouble then. Here is a link with information about poison ivy http://wonderopolis.org/wonder/what-does-poison-ivy-look-like

/


Swedenme said:


> How did it happen Gwen just in your garden ? I'm not to sure what poison ivy actually looks like but I know it's bad
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was trimming back my continental Jasmine that had grown over one of my garden gates and we couldn't open the gate. Poison ivy had gotten into the jasmine and got on me. My sister one winter was gathering vines in the woods to make wreaths and since there are no leaves present she accidently got a bunch of poison ivy vines. She had horrible time. Also never burn poison ivy as it can get into your lungs to and you are in serious trouble then. Here is a link with information about poison ivy http://wonderopolis.org/wonder/what-does-poison-ivy-look-like
> 
> /


I ve just read the link . That sounds really nasty . I hope the medicine is working , 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Joy, ite wonderful that Tim has the entire community looking out for him. And the affection for him shows what a wonderful young man his family has raised. Not every special needs child is so cared for.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Reminds me of the saying "it takes a village". How very true. So glad that Tim has such a great friend network and hope that he's truly all better from the fever episode. Hope that fans are in the rooms, etc. Our grade school wasn't A/C and it sure could get hot those early and late days of the school year. The H.S. was A/C so that was so nice. Our DD teaches at several schools (the visually impaired) and many of them are not A/C...very hard to tolerate this time of year. She travels to the students so gets a break in her A/C car from place to place.
> 
> Hope you get your blood levels straightened out. Not sure yet which meds are the best ... my DSIL has been on Xarelto.


And I went to school in the Dark Ages when none of the school was air conditioned. In fact, the only place I remember having a/c was the movie theater.
The high school did have central heat but not the elementary school.
Now all the schools have a/c. If it's not working, they close the school building until it's fixed. 
Now the more rural schools I'm not sure of.
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Gwen*,
> He, and Tiffany, are so special in so many ways. The interesting side light on Tim is that he has no idea where, how much or on whom his special nature has cast its influence. He was one of the first special needs students the district did not send out to other districts which were better able to provide for their needs. By the end of his first year (4th grade), they were hoping that we would keep him here and expressing their willingness to make accommodations for him. Today we received an invitation to the awards ceremony because he will be receiving one also. Susan thinks maybe more than one. He was nominated for a National Science Academy conference/program to be held at Harvard, I think it is, this summer.
> 
> Even if Susan or I missed something significantly negative going on, others would not tolerate or fail to bring it to our attention.
> ...


It's wonderful that Tim has such a caring group looking out for him. What an honour for him to be nominated for the conference at Harvard. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.
> 
> A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
> he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear this. I'll definitely keep him.in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.
> 
> A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
> he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.
> ...


Sorry to hear about his further complication. Hope it will be sorted out soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> I used to say that I'd rather have a baby than go to the dentist. I don't say that anymore.
> 
> The amazing ability for little ones to recover: Mama reports the patient ate 2 popsicles, 2 tortillas and a cup and a half of yogurt this afternoon!!!


His appetite seems to be normal :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on FB and thought that I would share it here also....


I saw that, too, and a reminder to young people that they weren't born knowing everything!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> While I'm much better than I was, this cough just doesn't seem to want to disappear. It's getting very frustrating that I'm getting less sleep than the little I usually get. The carpets are coming next week so I need to get these cabinets unloaded and into boxes so things can be taken up from the floors. Today's mission is the china hutch and knick knack cabinets - Tomorrow's will be the bookshelves downstairs.....Have to see what will replace that wall of shelves when the new carpet is down; need to whittle down the books and stuff.


Have you seen a doctor about your cough? You really should look after it. I'm sure it doesn't help that you are doing all this packing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With luck, tomorrow- but I need to be on hand for the morning- Age Concern Handyman due- lady coming in sometime pm., plus the auction for the blender bowl closes about three thirty- and I want to be on hand for that - may have to aim for Saturday!


How are you sitting with your bid? Or is it bad luck to ask?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks budasha. Had even tried that; doctor put me on large does of prednisone, an antibiotic, and pill for itching. I can already see a BIG difference.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have you seen a doctor about your cough? You really should look after it. I'm sure it doesn't help that you are doing all this packing.


I know....might be most of the problem; I'm kicking up a lot of dust. Those top shelves of the book case didn't get much attention with the dusting.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for this information Joy. I thought he was in reguar classes.. It's shame they don't/or can't remodel enough of the school to add A.C. How wonderful that the school does look out for Tim so well. I was just concerned.


I know you were, darlin', but it doesn't hurt to share about him so that others don't feel so alone while walking their own paths or feeling embarrassed or frightened by people such as Tim who are in their lives or paths.

Ohi Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for this information Joy. I thought he was in reguar classes.. It's shame they don't/or can't remodel enough of the school to add A.C. How wonderful that the school does look out for Tim so well. I was just concerned.


In this economy locally, with the small size of the district and for one student, it would be an untenable expense for the district.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I went to school in the Dark Ages when none of the school was air conditioned. In fact, the only place I remember having a/c was the movie theater.
> The high school did have central heat but not the elementary school.
> Now all the schools have a/c. If it's not working, they close the school building until it's fixed.
> Now the more rural schools I'm not sure of.
> Junek


Here not all school have AC and some that do it doesn't work. It doesn't matter how hot it gets school is still open. My bunch v pm planned about it a lot. The ones still in school still complain, even though there was extensive additions to the school the AC doesn't work very well. None of the schools I attended had AC, except for the libraries. I spent as much time in there as I was allowed too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Peg, healing energy sent your way.
Gwen, hope you feel better soon. 
Julie, glad you could pick up your stitches and knit on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Busy day today thought I stop in quick and say hi. 

Coffee today. finished the little dress, just need to figure a button for it. Have finished the grey/ purple verigated one, it need to be stitched and have button on it. 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs for everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Busy day today thought I stop in quick and say hi.
> 
> Coffee today. finished the little dress, just need to figure a button for it. Have finished the grey/ purple verigated one, it need to be stitched and have button on it.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs for everyone.


The coffee pup (not cup?) is adorable and so is the little dress. I need to get the denim scarflet done so I can cast on some things for the DGD's. I think I need something like that in bright colors on the go.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The coffee pup (not cup?) is adorable and so is the little dress. I need to get the denim scarflet done so I can cast on some things for the DGD's. I think I need something like that in bright colors on the go.


The dress works up really nicely. Sonja did a brilliant job on her's. I am knitting baby items just because they work up quickly, or would if I actually stuck with them. I found four scarves I have started in a bag on my closet. They will likely be frogged seems how the pattern is not with any of them. I was gifted some cotton for cloths. I have to make one cloth for my friend from each ball, I get the rest. I can get two cloths from each ball, I will have 14 cloths when I finish.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Is there an "All in One" dress pattern for 4 and 6 year olds? I haven't been able to find it...VA Sharon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Busy day today thought I stop in quick and say hi.
> 
> Coffee today. finished the little dress, just need to figure a button for it. Have finished the grey/ purple verigated one, it need to be stitched and have button on it.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs for everyone.


Both are cute!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Busy day today thought I stop in quick and say hi.
> 
> Coffee today. finished the little dress, just need to figure a button for it. Have finished the grey/ purple verigated one, it need to be stitched and have button on it.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs for everyone.


Good afternoon Caren. Love the little dress and the pup in a cup is cute. Pups like that make me wish I had a dog again..........but I must be strong!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Both are cute!


My thoughts exactly, Caren.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Busy day today thought I stop in quick and say hi.
> 
> Coffee today. finished the little dress, just need to figure a button for it. Have finished the grey/ purple verigated one, it need to be stitched and have button on it.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs for everyone.


Good afternoon, Caren. What a darling cup of coffee you shared with us today.
Your little dress is cute and your stitches are so even!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Is there an "All in One" dress pattern for 4 and 6 year olds? I haven't been able to find it...VA Sharon


I haven't seen one. But I really haven't looked since I don't have a little girl to knit for.
Have you found out anything more about your headaches? I've been thinking of you.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> The dress works up really nicely. Sonja did a brilliant job on her's. I am knitting baby items just because they work up quickly, or would if I actually stuck with them. I found four scarves I have started in a bag on my closet. They will likely be frogged seems how the pattern is not with any of them. I was gifted some cotton for cloths. I have to make one cloth for my friend from each ball, I get the rest. I can get two cloths from each ball, I will have 14 cloths when I finish.


Your dress is lovely Caren and I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of the purple one . That puppy in the cup is so cute . Mine looks like a drowned rat as we have just come back from the beach 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Is there an "All in One" dress pattern for 4 and 6 year olds? I haven't been able to find it...VA Sharon


I have a few dress patterns saved Sharon . I will take a look to see if any of them go up to that size , doubtful though as I only look for little sizes 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How are you sitting with your bid? Or is it bad luck to ask?


Still leading, but at $3 .50 now- I am prepared to go up to about $6.- closes at about half past three this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Peg, healing energy sent your way.
> Gwen, hope you feel better soon.
> Julie, glad you could pick up your stitches and knit on.


Thank you, Joy, and I did not have to resort to the crochet hook, either.
Hoping it is a better day for you, too!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

June - The headaches are still here, I'm waiting for the vascular surgeon to "study " the tests and make some diagnosis and send to my PCP. 

Had some people some Tuesday pm and pick up some furniture to try to sell for me. 3 oak dressers 3 3-shelf bookcases and 1 tall one and my buffet, also a wash stand with towel bar. Hope I can get something for them. 

I now have boxes all over with the things that were in them (A real mess) Will have to go through them and try to only keep what I really need, that takes time and energy, I'm still thinking through this, trying to make a plan so everything will go smoothly and quickly. I've done this before when I was moving from my condo, too bad I didn't see that I was still keeping tooooo much. Must live and learn.

It is beautiful here on the south side. I haven't forgotten too give inventory to several people wanting some of my yarn. Please be patient.

Must lay down for a few minutes before I take puppy out at 3:00...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Is there an "All in One" dress pattern for 4 and 6 year olds? I haven't been able to find it...VA Sharon


Sharon here are a couple of patterns on ravelry that are in the size you want
Blossom top dress by ElanaNodel

Elenka by Inna Aleksandrova
These are both seamless 
And this one has to be seamed 
Sweet sweater dress by lionbrand

They are dresses that are knit top down that you might like and they are free patterns


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, cute pup, lovely dress.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, what a cute puppy & nice little dress.

Julie, I hope yu get your bowl for a reasonable price.


I have GD here today, parents had an appointment. If they get back in time I will go put the final coat of paint on the bathroom. 

We got up to snow on the ground this morning, just above freezing but feels very cold. It's supposed to be nicer tomorrow, I hope


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> June - The headaches are still here, I'm waiting for the vascular surgeon to "study " the tests and make some diagnosis and send to my PCP.
> 
> Had some people some Tuesday pm and pick up some furniture to try to sell for me. 3 oak dressers 3 3-shelf bookcases and 1 tall one and my buffet, also a wash stand with towel bar. Hope I can get something for them.
> 
> ...


It seems to take doctors an extra long time to get their answers to us. And it's hard waiting when you're in pain.
It seems that every time I move,I end up getting rid of things after the fact instead of before so I wouldn't have to move them!
Give your little girl an ear scratch from me.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


Welcome back. It is so good to hear from you again. I hope your recovery progresses well. Take care of yourself. We missed you and lots of us were and are praying for you. Your friend was very kind to keep us updated and care so much for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


Hello Mel it's really good to hear from you So glad you are at home and making a good recovery 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


So glad to hear that you're home. bikerbaby has been keeping us up-to-date on your progress and we're glad that you're improving daily. Don't overdo it though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

BUDASHA - biker baby gave me your card today and one from angel am too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


So good to see you --- glad you're up to getting on the computer and talking to us. We've been thinking and praying hard for you. Don't overdo it. I'm hoping to get a card off to you too...just have been staying in with this cough and congestion I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, what a cute puppy & nice little dress.
> 
> Julie, I hope yu get your bowl for a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I am thinking I will leave my bid at the $3 -50- if I win it well and good, but if I don't I will go to the company which is local, that has spare parts, because I could do with another rubber washer thingy (probably a gasket) for the base of the blender.
I wonder if you have managed to get the painting done? 
Hoping the cold has not affected your garden- had you already planted things outside?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


Hi! it is really good to have you online, Mel! How is your knitting coming on?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

On Wednesday morning last week (day after stroke) I got moved to the stroke floor at the hospital and started knitting that night. Bigger needles and thicker yarn but I cast on and was off. I was so happy that I could still knit I cried like a little girl.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Melody,

Good to have you back with us. I understand how happy you were that you could knit. It is such a big part of your life and, hopefully, a stress reliever. Do what the doctors are recommending so that you will be back to your old self soon.

Prayers continuing,

WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> On Wednesday morning last week (day after stroke) I got moved to the stroke floor at the hospital and started knitting that night. Bigger needles and thicker yarn but I cast on and was off. I was so happy that I could still knit I cried like a little girl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: that is wonderful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So great to hear from you Mel & I knew nothing would keep our Knitting Ninja away from her pins for long! :lol: You take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got this message from Bikerbaby

Hey Mel just wanted me to let you know that I had to take her home because she wasn't feeling well. And to let everyone else know that too .

Good that her friend is taking care of her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


Good to see you back, Melody, hope you are feeling better & have a complete recovery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am thinking I will leave my bid at the $3 -50- if I win it well and good, but if I don't I will go to the company which is local, that has spare parts, because I could do with another rubber washer thingy (probably a gasket) for the base of the blender.
> I wonder if you have managed to get the painting done?
> Hoping the cold has not affected your garden- had you already planted things outside?


Nothing up in the garden yet that will be affected. Just the cold tolerant stuff.
GD just left so I don't think I will go over to paint before supper, see how I feel when supper is over otherwise it will wait til morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nothing up in the garden yet that will be affected. Just the cold tolerant stuff.
> GD just left so I don't think I will go over to paint before supper, see how I feel when supper is over otherwise it will wait til morning.


Why not relax, this evening- do some knitting- and paint in the morning? 
Glad you had been cautious with your planting!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> *Gwen*, The warfarin is always in flux because we don't always eat exactly the same foods, amounts, and at the same time so that the amount needed to keep the blood work at a satisfactory level requires reasonable rechecks and dosages for everybody. (I continue to keep to my regular fruits and vegetables as before the A-fib showed up that one time.) Other meds to accomplish the same thing may have other dietary requirements as well as other side effects. I'm handling the warfarin well and can afford it. Others might not be so affordable.
> 
> As for Tim: all of his classes are mainstream classes and have always been since he entered kindergarten in a public system. He actually moves from floor to floor using the elevator (a modern installment) and travels to the other end of the campus for lunch and PE. None of the old building is air conditioned and all of the students endure the same circumstances. Teachers do bring in large fans and they, too, endure whatever circumstances with the children. Tiffany, his one-on-one aide, is quite fond of him because he makes her days much more enjoyable because he is such a bright, sweet, witty kid. She used to work with special needs kids who could not communicate verbally at all.
> 
> ...


Congrats on Tim's accomplishments. I know that you and Susan as well as the rest of the family are so delighted for all of his achievements. I certainly understand that Tim does not realize the impact he makes on others.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


Hi Mel! How lovely to have you back! Hope you're feeling not too bad and keep on improving. Look after yourself and take great care, we don't want you back in hospital. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


It's wonderful to know you're better. You know the prayer warriors were praying for your recovery. 
Love you, girl!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, so happy to see your note. Eso happy you are able to knit again. You are very special and have been sorely missed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> On Wednesday morning last week (day after stroke) I got moved to the stroke floor at the hospital and started knitting that night. Bigger needles and thicker yarn but I cast on and was off. I was so happy that I could still knit I cried like a little girl.


I knew you were well on the road to recovery when your BFF told us you were knitting!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Both are cute!


Thank you 😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good afternoon Caren. Love the little dress and the pup in a cup is cute. Pups like that make me wish I had a dog again..........but I must be strong!


Hello Angela! Thank you, I like this pattern and could see me making several more. I miss my dog terribly but, must be strong for now. I look at photos for now it is good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good afternoon, Caren. What a darling cup of coffee you shared with us today.
> Your little dress is cute and your stitches are so even!
> Junek


Good evening June. Thank you. Haha the stitches are even after a bit of stretching it around.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your dress is lovely Caren and I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of the purple one . That puppy in the cup is so cute . Mine looks like a drowned rat as we have just come back from the beach
> Sonja


Thank you, I should have it stitched tomorrow. I have paused my knitting to paint walls on a room that is getting redone. I am not happy with the colours. 
Kiwi was never a big fan of the water, she did go in but straight back put again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


So good to hear from you, Melody, and hope you're improving more every day!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I know you were, darlin', but it doesn't hurt to share about him so that others don't feel so alone while walking their own paths or feeling embarrassed or frightened by people such as Tim who are in their lives or paths.
> 
> Ohi Joy


So true. It was a blessing to attend the art reception for the disabled artists. Some were in wheelchairs and non verbal, others were blind, several were autistic, and some looked like they did not have a disability which is a reminder that not everybody's disability will always be apparent. Matthew respects each of them for doing the best they can. Some art pieces were only scribbles on paper and yet Matthew spoke well of them. He explained to us that some of them have to do hand on hand art which means that an abled person guides the hand of the disabled. It brings joy to them to be able to do art. The requirements for entering the art was to have the work framed. That was unique as well. Some attached canvas painting to a standard picture frame and others had work put into frames too big for the art. There was about 4 inches of cardboard showing inside one framed piece because the art work didn't fill the space. Not everyone's helper knows how to solve that problem. It was an honor to tour the gallery and see such talents as well as the joy on the faces of some of the artists. Matthew was expressionless even during the picture taking. His brother told the photographer that he was frowning less than normal. Matthew did thank the CEO of the company that sponsored this event. He was polite and courteous. Those who experienced him laughing at the white elephant exchange at the KAP were really blessed in that moment. His laughter is not commonly heard by very many people.

Joy...I thank you for sharing Tim with us and explaining the challenges and joys that he endures in his life. You are a blessing in his life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does seem to be and I only started it yesterday afternoon.

I got my hip surgery scheduled for the 18th; all pending on if the poison ivy is cleared up though. Hopefully it will be. I go for my pre-op on the 12 and IF there are still scabbed sores then they will have me come back in closer to the 18th and recheck. Then if it is clear it is snip, snip on the flexor tendon. If not clear I will be rescheduled in June. Crossing my fingers I can go ahead and get it done.



Swedenme said:


> I ve just read the link . That sounds really nasty . I hope the medicine is working ,
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That dress is adorable. What is the pattern? Is it on ravelry....free hopefully?


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Busy day today thought I stop in quick and say hi.
> 
> Coffee today. finished the little dress, just need to figure a button for it. Have finished the grey/ purple verigated one, it need to be stitched and have button on it.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That dress is adorable. What is the pattern? Is it on ravelry....free hopefully?


Well thank you, Sonja posted one. I liked it, had to try it out. Yes it is one ravelry, just type in little grey dress. I'm going to make one in grey as well.
Yes it is free


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't you just put out some plants in your garden also? If so I sure hope they will be okay. It was 87 here today and suppose to reach 90 by Sunday. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, what a cute puppy & nice little dress.
> 
> Julie, I hope yu get your bowl for a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karma - comes around and bites you in the ass every time. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It was said that it would be a cold day in hell when conservatives got the boot & over night there was a snow storm :lol: The oil companies are really having a fit as the NDP have promised increases in royalties. It could be very interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless you Melody!!! I am so thrilled to see you getting well. You have a real angel of a friend. Thank her for me for keeping us posted.


 gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am almost home. We are at a campground with wi-fi, so I can come play for a little bit. We purchase 2 extra gig for our phone plan, and have used almost all of it, so are being VERY careful what we use the phones for, as it will be expensive if we go over. 

Gwen, thank you so much for the phone call, telling me of Melly's stroke. She is in my prayers, as are all of you, even if you think you don't need it! :lol: 

Thank you, Kate and Julie, and Margaret, also, (can't remember who is doing what right now with time changes) for the summaries! Now I can go back and see the major things I missed. 

We are actually only about an hour from home, but decided we would check out a new to us (3 years old) KOA camp ground. It has actually been here much longer than that as a campground, and still retains the old name for the seasonal campers, but they have added the KOA sites for those like us, who are only interested in a night or two. They were very helpful at check in, assisted us to our site and getting parked, very accomodating in any facilities we might need open longer than usual. We have had supper, and not left the rig. We thought about unhooking the truck, and going down to the laundry so I don't have to do it when we get home, but have decided to not do it. We have the air conditioning on for the first time this season. Yay! It works! We are, however, happy that we renewed our extended warrenty, as it seems that the windshield leaks, and the roof may have come un-laminated. So come this fall, it will go in the shop. :-( :thumbdown: 

M's sister from Columbus, OH called a few days ago to invite us to a cookout, wanting to know if we would be near by on our way home. I told her M will be working (boo hisss booo!) but that I would be happy to drive south again. DD is going also, and she will do the driving, making me very happy. I hate driving in traffic. DBIL has had lung cancer, the lung could not be removed, as he crashed in the OR 5 years ago when they tried. His Dr. doesn't seem interested in doing a lot, and DBIL is having issues getting the mucus to clear. DSIL got a second opinion, so I will be anxious to hear how that went. This is why DD cancelled her other obligation that she had for Saturday. She felt bad, but talked to others involved and was told to go, as we never know how much longer DBIL has. Unfortunately, DS can not get off of work to go. I don't know yet if DDIL and the boys will be going. Haven't talked to anyone since DD let me know she was going for sure. So that takes care of my Saturday!

On Monday, I will go about an hour from home, well, as I will be driving the RV, it will be more like an hour and a half, and go to another RV rally of our local chapter for the week. Poor M, he has to work... But if I need any help with anything, I will have lots of people willing to help. And by then, I will have more data time on the phone to check my emails at least.

Pammie, I got your registration, but can not open it, and also replied to your email, one of the first things I did this evening. My apologies for taking so long to get back to you. 

We have been to Kentucky, Tennessee, North Carolina, and West Virginia since we left April 10. And I am still not ready to go home, except to see the grands. Poor Arianna didn't want to let go of the phone when I tried to say good bye the other day. I think I miss her the most! DD sent me a text video of her on the sofa the other day. She was holding daddy's wallet and saying "Money! My Money!" So cute! And she has learned lots of new words. Including NO. She loves playing outside, until there were geese in the yard the other day. Apparently they are too loud for her. She was very upset, even when she could hear them in the house that night. DD may have to talk to the Dr. about it, as she even jumps when some one opens a door when she is not expecting it. Poor baby. 

I have written a book, but will attempt to share a couple of photos. We also saw a Black Bear cross the road, but I can't find the photo of it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to have you back Melody. I hope you're feeling better each day.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you Tami. It looks like so much fun. We're hoping to do that some day.


tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I am almost home. We are at a campground with wi-fi, so I can come play for a little bit. We purchase 2 extra gig for our phone plan, and have used almost all of it, so are being VERY careful what we use the phones for, as it will be expensive if we go over.
> 
> Gwen, thank you so much for the phone call, telling me of Melly's stroke. She is in my prayers, as are all of you, even if you think you don't need it! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> God bless you Melody!!! I am so thrilled to see you getting well. You have a real angel of a friend. Thank her for me for keeping us posted.


What a blessing to hear from you Melody! I continue to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Great photos, Tami. Glad to hear from you.

Melody, I'm so grateful That we are able to hear from you in person. Your BFF is almost as special as you are, especially for keeping us updated on your progress. Greg and Gage must be ecstatic over your homecoming.

Take care and do good work. Please remember that we love you with all our hearts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So true. It was a blessing to attend the art reception for the disabled artists. Some were in wheelchairs and non verbal, others were blind, several were autistic, and some looked like they did not have a disability which is a reminder that not everybody's disability will always be apparent. Matthew respects each of them for doing the best they can. Some art pieces were only scribbles on paper and yet Matthew spoke well of them. He explained to us that some of them have to do hand on hand art which means that an abled person guides the hand of the disabled. It brings joy to them to be able to do art. The requirements for entering the art was to have the work framed. That was unique as well. Some attached canvas painting to a standard picture frame and others had work put into frames too big for the art. There was about 4 inches of cardboard showing inside one framed piece because the art work didn't fill the space. Not everyone's helper knows how to solve that problem. It was an honor to tour the gallery and see such talents as well as the joy on the faces of some of the artists. Matthew was expressionless even during the picture taking. His brother told the photographer that he was frowning less than normal. Matthew did thank the CEO of the company that sponsored this event. He was polite and courteous. Those who experienced him laughing at the white elephant exchange at the KAP were really blessed in that moment. His laughter is not commonly heard by very many people.
> 
> Joy...I thank you for sharing Tim with us and explaining the challenges and joys that he endures in his life. You are a blessing in his life.


Mary, is it too late to vote for Matthew's picture? And if not, how do I do it, please? Matthew is a treasure. He knows just what is needed to bring pleasures to others, even if it is "just" a kind word about something someone else has done. I look forward to seeing him, and you, in August.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I better go for now. I'm still getting used to my new job. LOTS of stuff to learn and remember (crusty brain!) ((((hugs))))) to everybody!!! nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just love the photos Tami. You and M have such a good time together and it shows.


tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I am almost home. We are at a campground with wi-fi, so I can come play for a little bit. We purchase 2 extra gig for our phone plan, and have used almost all of it, so are being VERY careful what we use the phones for, as it will be expensive if we go over.
> 
> Gwen, thank you so much for the phone call, telling me of Melly's stroke. She is in my prayers, as are all of you, even if you think you don't need it! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well thank you, Sonja posted one. I liked it, had to try it out. Yes it is one ravelry, just type in little grey dress. I'm going to make one in grey as well.
> Yes it is free


I'd like to see it on a model...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm about 1/3 of the way through the second triangle of my wingspan in worsted yarn. DGGD comes at 5:15AM tomorrow and Tim has had a relapse following a second day back at school and a trip to the AFO guy who creates the ankle/foot braces. A great guy besides highly qualified in his field.

Want to watch this evening's episode of ''Elementary'' which won't be over until 11PM and then to bed. Hope to continue knitting on the wingspan, if I can keep my eyes open and the brain working on it and watching TV. 

Have a good evening, everyone. Talk tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm about 1/3 of the way through the second triangle of my wingspan in worsted yarn. DGGD comes at 5:15AM tomorrow and Tim has had a relapse following a second day back at school and a trip to the AFO guy who creates the ankle/foot braces. A great guy besides highly qualified in his field.
> 
> Want to watch this evening's episode of ''Elementary'' which won't be over until 11PM and then to bed. Hope to continue knitting on the wingspan, if I can keep my eyes open and the brain working on it and watching TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't you just put out some plants in your garden also? If so I sure hope they will be okay. It was 87 here today and suppose to reach 90 by Sunday.


No, didn't put my plants out yet, just seeded the garden & nothing tender is up yet. Just spinach & are up & they are tough. It has cleared off tonight & is to warm up starting tomorrow. The snow has melted this afternoon so hopefully it will be nice soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, sorry to hear Tim has had a relapse. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Good to hear from you Tami. It looks like so much fun. We're hoping to do that some day.


It is good to hear from you Tammi , love the pictures and I so wish I could do that just take off and go were I want it must be a lot of fun 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does seem to be and I only started it yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I got my hip surgery scheduled for the 18th; all pending on if the poison ivy is cleared up though. Hopefully it will be. I go for my pre-op on the 12 and IF there are still scabbed sores then they will have me come back in closer to the 18th and recheck. Then if it is clear it is snip, snip on the flexor tendon. If not clear I will be rescheduled in June. Crossing my fingers I can go ahead and get it done.


Fingers crossed that the poison ivy clears up and your surgery can go ahead. It will be great for you to get rid of that pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, sorry to hear Tim has had a relapse. Hope he's better soon.


I hope Tim gets well soon too 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I am almost home. We are at a campground with wi-fi, so I can come play for a little bit. We purchase 2 extra gig for our phone plan, and have used almost all of it, so are being VERY careful what we use the phones for, as it will be expensive if we go over.
> 
> Gwen, thank you so much for the phone call, telling me of Melly's stroke. She is in my prayers, as are all of you, even if you think you don't need it! :lol:
> 
> ...


Great pictures Tami, thanks for posting them. Sounds like you have had a great trip but I'm sure you will be glad to be back in your own bed tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


Good to see you back here Melody.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does seem to be and I only started it yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I got my hip surgery scheduled for the 18th; all pending on if the poison ivy is cleared up though. Hopefully it will be. I go for my pre-op on the 12 and IF there are still scabbed sores then they will have me come back in closer to the 18th and recheck. Then if it is clear it is snip, snip on the flexor tendon. If not clear I will be rescheduled in June. Crossing my fingers I can go ahead and get it done.


Praying that it will clear so you can hget the surgery done quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm about 1/3 of the way through the second triangle of my wingspan in worsted yarn. DGGD comes at 5:15AM tomorrow and Tim has had a relapse following a second day back at school and a trip to the AFO guy who creates the ankle/foot braces. A great guy besides highly qualified in his field.
> 
> Want to watch this evening's episode of ''Elementary'' which won't be over until 11PM and then to bed. Hope to continue knitting on the wingspan, if I can keep my eyes open and the brain working on it and watching TV.
> 
> ...


Hope Tim recovers quickly this time round.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fingers crossed that the poison ivy clears up and your surgery can go ahead. It will be great for you to get rid of that pain.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope Tim gets well soon too
> Sonja


As do I.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam did ask for progress reports- end of day three, those with eagle eyes may see the beginning of Jean's initials to the right in the stocking stitch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd like to see it on a model...


I'll have to ask around see if anyone has a little girl that can model it. I guess a doll would Work, I don't have one that size either. Just little dolls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll have to ask around see if anyone has a little girl that can model it. I guess a doll would Work, I don't have one that size either. Just little dolls.


Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending out prayers and best wishes to PurpleFi today!! Hope it has all gone well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And I went to school in the Dark Ages when none of the school was air conditioned. In fact, the only place I remember having a/c was the movie theater.
> The high school did have central heat but not the elementary school.
> Now all the schools have a/c. If it's not working, they close the school building until it's fixed.
> Now the more rural schools I'm not sure of.
> Junek


None in mine either! In fact most schools around here only have air conditioning in the computer rooms and staff rooms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and best wishes to PurpleFi today!! Hope it has all gone well.


It was a hip replacement wan't it? Might slow her down for a while!
Hope it went well Purple and that you recover well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Mel it's really good to hear from you So glad you are at home and making a good recovery
> Sonja


From me too..... Welcome back. You gave us all quite a scare. I am so glad that you are recovering well. You be good and do everything required to get to complete recovery. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this message from Bikerbaby
> 
> Hey Mel just wanted me to let you know that I had to take her home because she wasn't feeling well. And to let everyone else know that too .
> 
> Good that her friend is taking care of her.


Thanks Julie, I hope she doesnt overdo things.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does seem to be and I only started it yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I got my hip surgery scheduled for the 18th; all pending on if the poison ivy is cleared up though. Hopefully it will be. I go for my pre-op on the 12 and IF there are still scabbed sores then they will have me come back in closer to the 18th and recheck. Then if it is clear it is snip, snip on the flexor tendon. If not clear I will be rescheduled in June. Crossing my fingers I can go ahead and get it done.


Fingers crossed here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I am almost home. We are at a campground with wi-fi, so I can come play for a little bit. We purchase 2 extra gig for our phone plan, and have used almost all of it, so are being VERY careful what we use the phones for, as it will be expensive if we go over.
> 
> Welcome back Tami, good to hear from you.
> :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and best wishes to PurpleFi today!! Hope it has all gone well.


Same from me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and best wishes to PurpleFi today!! Hope it has all gone well.


Same from me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was a hip replacement wan't it? Might slow her down for a while!
> Hope it went well Purple and that you recover well.


Thought it was knee replacement, but I could be wrong.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and best wishes to PurpleFi today!! Hope it has all gone well.


Best wishes from me too 👍👍👍 hope the knee heals quickly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.


Most welcome. I'll ask DJ if she had a doll it might fit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> So true. It was a blessing to attend the art reception for the disabled artists. Some were in wheelchairs and non verbal, others were blind, several were autistic, and some looked like they did not have a disability which is a reminder that not everybody's disability will always be apparent. Matthew respects each of them for doing the best they can. Some art pieces were only scribbles on paper and yet Matthew spoke well of them. He explained to us that some of them have to do hand on hand art which means that an abled person guides the hand of the disabled. It brings joy to them to be able to do art. The requirements for entering the art was to have the work framed. That was unique as well. Some attached canvas painting to a standard picture frame and others had work put into frames too big for the art. There was about 4 inches of cardboard showing inside one framed piece because the art work didn't fill the space. Not everyone's helper knows how to solve that problem. It was an honor to tour the gallery and see such talents as well as the joy on the faces of some of the artists. Matthew was expressionless even during the picture taking. His brother told the photographer that he was frowning less than normal. Matthew did thank the CEO of the company that sponsored this event. He was polite and courteous. Those who experienced him laughing at the white elephant exchange at the KAP were really blessed in that moment. His laughter is not commonly heard by very many people.
> 
> Joy...I thank you for sharing Tim with us and explaining the challenges and joys that he endures in his life. You are a blessing in his life.


I think it's wonderful that they have this showing for the disabled. And you are so right. Not all disabilities show on the surface. I learned long ago not to think harshly of that person parked in a handicapped spot just because they appear to be healthy. We never know what's going on inside of the body and/or mind of others.
And Matthew's consideration of the artwork no matter how slight it might be shows that he was definitely raised by a caring family.
Hugs to you and Matthew, if he's receptive to hugs today!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I am almost home. We are at a campground with wi-fi, so I can come play for a little bit. We purchase 2 extra gig for our phone plan, and have used almost all of it, so are being VERY careful what we use the phones for, as it will be expensive if we go over.
> 
> Gwen, thank you so much for the phone call, telling me of Melly's stroke. She is in my prayers, as are all of you, even if you think you don't need it! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the photos of your trip. You sure covered a lot of territory!!
I hope your DBIL finds a dr that's interested in saving his life. An uncaring doctor should be disbarred. I hope this new dr. can do something to help him.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm about 1/3 of the way through the second triangle of my wingspan in worsted yarn. DGGD comes at 5:15AM tomorrow and Tim has had a relapse following a second day back at school and a trip to the AFO guy who creates the ankle/foot braces. A great guy besides highly qualified in his field.
> 
> Want to watch this evening's episode of ''Elementary'' which won't be over until 11PM and then to bed. Hope to continue knitting on the wingspan, if I can keep my eyes open and the brain working on it and watching TV.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear Tim has had a set back. Hope he's much better this morning. Sounds like his boredom with being home made him want to go to school too soon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was a hip replacement wan't it? Might slow her down for a while!
> Hope it went well Purple and that you recover well.


I think it was knee replacement but I could be wrong.
Hoping she does well and recuperates with as little pain as possible.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Best wishes, PurpleFi. I hope the surgery goes well and that your recovery is uneventful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thought it was knee replacement, but I could be wrong.


Think you might be right.n And others agree with you I see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, I hope she doesnt overdo things.


Indeed, I am sure we all do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No a knee replacement. Still will slow her down though initially.


darowil said:


> It was a hip replacement wan't it? Might slow her down for a while!
> Hope it went well Purple and that you recover well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, healing energy sent for Tim.
Tami, thank you for pics.
Josephine, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better today Sassafras.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


That's really good to here , I hope she makes a speedy recovery 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


Good to hear! Thanks for letting us all know, Rookie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, thanks for the news on Purple,, hope her recovery goes well.

Tami, great photos, thanks formsharing, glad you've had a good vacation. Sorry your BIL is sick, enjoy your visit with him on Sat.

Gwen, hope the poison ivy clears enough so you can get your surgery & get out of pain quickly.

Julie, I took your advise & was lazy last evening, just sat & knit, my sweater is really progressing now that I've got the pattern memorized it takes much less time/row. So have to get on with my painting this morning.
It was cold last night -7C/19F with a high of only 3C/38F yesterday but the sun is shining this morning & it is supposed to be 10C/50F today so that's a little better. Spring has to come sometime.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim has had a relapse following a second day back at school and a trip to the AFO guy who creates the ankle/foot braces. A great guy besides highly qualified in his field.
> 
> Have a good evening, everyone. Talk tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sorry to hear about Tim's relapse. Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam did ask for progress reports- end of day three, those with eagle eyes may see the beginning of Jean's initials to the right in the stocking stitch.


I'm afraid I don't have eagle eyes but I absolutely love the colour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear about Tim's relapse. Hope he recovers quickly.


Hi, Liz, I saw the sweater you are knitting on another of your posts' it's really pretty. How it coming along?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and best wishes to PurpleFi today!! Hope it has all gone well.


From me too. I just realized that today was her knee operation.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Liz, I saw the sweater you are knitting on another of your posts' it's really pretty. How it coming along?


Thanks for asking. It's finished except for the blocking. I keep putting that off but if I want to wear it this summer, I'd better get at it soon. Also have a shawl that I must block.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


Good news! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap around dave and get him back in the pink real quick. some soothing energy for you to help you rest and not get too stressed. just remember - we got your back and are here 24/7 for you. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Just checking in - think I will be going over the summary for this weeks KTP.
> 
> A little set back - Dave got up this morning and had a gush of blood in the toilet. Went to the ER. Long story short,
> he has a 'Blood Infection". The second doctor he saw in ER was pretty good. Did both a urine tract infection test and a blood test. No quite back to square one, but certainly a set back.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I give up - lololol --- sam



mags7 said:


> Almost right Sam, Nanaimo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry I have not been on much the last few days - my computer was acting up a little and now I am running a full scan - started it last evening and it is still running. think we are up to two and a quarter million file scanned - if I remember right there are around five and a half million that need scanned so it is going to run for a while. and being on doesn't help but it is what it is.

I was going to mow but the mower won't start so will wait until tomorrow and gary will jump it. you can not imagine how long the grass is - we could bale it.

the weather has been beautiful - warm - my thermometer registered a 100° earlier in the week but that was in direct sun - ah - summer - love it. the nights' have been cooling off which makes it nice to sleep. I have my ceiling fan on in the bedroom - sometime this weekend I may go into menards and but a ceiling fan for the living room - that usually is enough.

baseball games every night this week - I haven't gone to one yet - will start Monday since tonight I would need to leave before five - which is fine - they have a lot of games to play yet.

the lilac bushes are in full bloom -- the odor is almost overpowering - such a wonderful smell. I have the window open here by the computer and the smell wafts in on the breeze.

want to get caught up before the new one starts so best start reading. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy - have it copied off. thanks Margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam our tea for tonight.
> 
> *Chicken Peanut Stew*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending more healing energy to you and david - hope to hear you are both getting better and back in the pink real soon. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> That's exactly where I am right now - a flare up! Antibiotics and prednisone. Too much stress they say. Saw my own doctor as well yesterday, although I do have an action plan at the drugstore and was there a day before seeing my own doctor.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello folks just a quick pop in, have slightly more vision in left eye but still nowhere near clear have hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right though am not sure what they will do.
Have had a few conversations on facebook with Julie but also find that difficult.
Kate just discovered your PM,sorry I didnt notice it sooner thanks for thinking of me.
will include everyone in best wishes and hope that things are going well for you all,saw message about Gagesmom I hope she is recovering well , please pass on my warmest wishes to her.
couple of photos of Quinn..he is growing so fast and on the move from dawn to dusk
TC everyone will pop in next week, hugs to you all ((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the news on Purple,, hope her recovery goes well.
> 
> Tami, great photos, thanks formsharing, glad you've had a good vacation. Sorry your BIL is sick, enjoy your visit with him on Sat.
> 
> ...


I am glad you did, Bonnie! Me time is important too- as well as being the rock of your family!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - what is the respiril supposed to do - wonder if I need to talk to my doctor about it? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is great but makes me want to eat, eat, eat. It was my yearly physical while there (at the doc's) and he also put me back on the respiril for COPD and a medicine to hep with bladder control. I feel lie a walking pharmacy but at least I'm still around. LOL, The respiril is $80 a month and that's AFTER insurance. Fortunately they gave me a 3 month supply but right now I can't find where it is. Bet it's in the car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm afraid I don't have eagle eyes but I absolutely love the colour.


 :thumbup: Thanks, Liz! I am enjoying working with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely photos Agnes- that appointment is taking for ever! All the best for it!



agnescr said:


> Hello folks just a quick pop in, have slightly more vision in left eye but still nowhere near clear have hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right though am not sure what they will do.
> Have had a few conversations on facebook with Julie but also find that difficult.
> Kate just discovered your PM,sorry I didnt notice it sooner thanks for thinking of me.
> will include everyone in best wishes and hope that things are going well for you all,saw message about Gagesmom I hope she is recovering well , please pass on my warmest wishes to her.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cute pup - great dress caren - love the color. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Busy day today thought I stop in quick and say hi.
> 
> Coffee today. finished the little dress, just need to figure a button for it. Have finished the grey/ purple verigated one, it need to be stitched and have button on it.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs for everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Hello folks just a quick pop in, have slightly more vision in left eye but still nowhere near clear have hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right though am not sure what they will do.
> Have had a few conversations on facebook with Julie but also find that difficult.
> Kate just discovered your PM,sorry I didnt notice it sooner thanks for thinking of me.
> will include everyone in best wishes and hope that things are going well for you all,saw message about Gagesmom I hope she is recovering well , please pass on my warmest wishes to her.
> ...


Hello Agnes nice to hear from you . I hope you finally get some answers next week when you go to your appointment 
Is Quinn your grandson , he is a lovely looking little chap , looks a happy little boy must keep you all fit or tire you all out keeping up with him 
Look forward to hearing from you again soon 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back melody - good to see you up and around. I have an idea gage and greg are glad to see you up and around also. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's me. Came home on Monday and had an appt today at 2 pm. I am at my be f's house right now. I am on her wifi while here so I can talk to you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you had a good time tami - good to have you home safe and sound. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I am almost home. We are at a campground with wi-fi, so I can come play for a little bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most anxious to see your finished wingspan joy. -- sam



jheiens said:


> I'm about 1/3 of the way through the second triangle of my wingspan in worsted yarn. DGGD comes at 5:15AM tomorrow and Tim has had a relapse following a second day back at school and a trip to the AFO guy who creates the ankle/foot braces. A great guy besides highly qualified in his field.
> 
> Want to watch this evening's episode of ''Elementary'' which won't be over until 11PM and then to bed. Hope to continue knitting on the wingspan, if I can keep my eyes open and the brain working on it and watching TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meant to say - sending tons of healing energy to tim - hope he gets over this bug real soon. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Tim has had a relapse following a second day back at school and a trip to the AFO guy who creates the ankle/foot braces. A great guy besides highly qualified in his field.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. Josephine have you in my prayers and many thanks to your DH for letting Rookie know.


RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are really going to town on that Julie - looks good - can't believe how quickly you are getting it done. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam did ask for progress reports- end of day three, those with eagle eyes may see the beginning of Jean's initials to the right in the stocking stitch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is right - today was the day of her operation. sending tons of healing energy her way to speed up the healing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and best wishes to PurpleFi today!! Hope it has all gone well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news Jeanette - thanks for sharing. ---- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Agnes sorry you are still having vision problems. Will be keeping you in pray. Love the pictures of Quinn. He really has grown sinc we last saw his photo.



agnescr said:


> Hello folks just a quick pop in, have slightly more vision in left eye but still nowhere near clear have hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right though am not sure what they will do.
> Have had a few conversations on facebook with Julie but also find that difficult.
> Kate just discovered your PM,sorry I didnt notice it sooner thanks for thinking of me.
> will include everyone in best wishes and hope that things are going well for you all,saw message about Gagesmom I hope she is recovering well , please pass on my warmest wishes to her.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do we get some more pictures then? hint hint --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. It's finished except for the blocking. I keep putting that off but if I want to wear it this summer, I'd better get at it soon. Also have a shawl that I must block.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope Tim improves soo, also Mel and Purple-Fi . Went up to a VE celebration party today in the village, but it seems it was cancelled so we had a browse in a small local antique shop, a coffee and then came back. Just about to have dinner. No more news on my new place yet. My prayers for all needing them. Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam....here's info on respiril

This medication is a short-acting β2-adrenergic receptor agonist, used to prevent and treat wheezing, shortness of breath, coughing, and chest tightness caused by lung diseases such as asthma and chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD; a group of diseases that affect the lungs and airways It relaxes the smooth muscles in the airway, which allows air to flow in and out of the lungs more easily.

Read more: Drug - Respiril 50mg / 15mg / 1mg / 1.25mg / 5mls (Albuterol (Salbutamol)) Price List http://www.medindia.net/drug-price/albuterol/respiril.htm#ixzz3ZZlcEs2N



thewren said:


> gwen - what is the respiril supposed to do - wonder if I need to talk to my doctor about it? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are really going to town on that Julie - looks good - can't believe how quickly you are getting it done. --- sam


Thanks, Sam- I am now almost at the top of the letters!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to help give you better sight. are you still able to knit? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello folks just a quick pop in, have slightly more vision in left eye but still nowhere near clear have hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right though am not sure what they will do.
> Have had a few conversations on facebook with Julie but also find that difficult.
> Kate just discovered your PM,sorry I didnt notice it sooner thanks for thinking of me.
> will include everyone in best wishes and hope that things are going well for you all,saw message about Gagesmom I hope she is recovering well , please pass on my warmest wishes to her.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are really moving along quickly it seems. I do so love the color of this too.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sam- I am now almost at the top of the letters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This may link to an advertising video if it works- If you ignore the hype it shows a lot of some of our most beautiful places.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I already use albuterol inhalation fluid in my nebulizer - will ask the doctor though. how does it taste? have you ever done albuterol as an inhalation fluid gwen - it really does help. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam....here's info on respiril
> 
> This medication is a short-acting β2-adrenergic receptor agonist, used to prevent and treat wheezing, shortness of breath, coughing, and chest tightness caused by lung diseases such as asthma and chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD; a group of diseases that affect the lungs and airways It relaxes the smooth muscles in the airway, which allows air to flow in and out of the lungs more easily.
> 
> Read more: Drug - Respiril 50mg / 15mg / 1mg / 1.25mg / 5mls (Albuterol (Salbutamol)) Price List http://www.medindia.net/drug-price/albuterol/respiril.htm#ixzz3ZZlcEs2N


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, good to hear from you. I hope you get some answers at the eye specialist. Quinn is sure growing quickly, what a cute little guy.

Julie, did you get your blender bowl? Your sweater is comin along nicely.

Well, must get off my backside & outside for some work. I gt the painting done this morning. To cool yet to start on the outside stuff, maybe tomorrow. Need to do some yard work. I bought some lily bulbs & perennial geraniums from Brecks, need to get them planted, they ace 2 days ago but I wasn't planting in the snow. I think I will till the big flower bed while it's a little damp, DH always worries I will start a fire in the dry grass along the edge of the bush

Gwen, just heard on the news a plane crashed onto a highway near Atanta was that near you?

Also I hope those in the southern US are safe, saw all the terrible tornado photos & predictions of more to come. How do they always manage to hit trailer parks where there is no place to go? Such devastation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are really moving along quickly it seems. I do so love the color of this too.


It will be a lot of work, Gwen, as you can imagine on #2 needles, Jean is not too big at 42 inch bust- but she wants it on the large side! I am enjoying the colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I decided to stop bidding, for which I am glad- there was a woman absolutely determined to get it- and she took it up over $22, which when you add the courier cost makes it too steep. I decided as the spare parts people are local I will go there and get the washer/gasket I need as well, for much the same cost!
I am pleased how the Guernsey is coming along- but little else is getting done!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, good to hear from you. I hope you get some answers at the eye specialist. Quinn is sure growing quickly, what a cute little guy.
> 
> Julie, did you get your blender bowl? Your sweater is comin along nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would definitely take a boat ride. beautiful sights. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This may link to an advertising video if it works- If you ignore the hype it shows a lot of some of our most beautiful places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would definitely take a boat ride. beautiful sights. --- sam


It can be a real adrenalin rush!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello folks just a quick pop in, have slightly more vision in left eye but still nowhere near clear have hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right though am not sure what they will do.
> Have had a few conversations on facebook with Julie but also find that difficult.
> Kate just discovered your PM,sorry I didnt notice it sooner thanks for thinking of me.
> will include everyone in best wishes and hope that things are going well for you all,saw message about Gagesmom I hope she is recovering well , please pass on my warmest wishes to her.
> ...


What a little dumpling Quinn is!! And so cute.
I'm glad that you're able to join us even briefly. I've missed you.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello folks just a quick pop in, have slightly more vision in left eye but still nowhere near clear have hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right though am not sure what they will do.
> Have had a few conversations on facebook with Julie but also find that difficult.
> Kate just discovered your PM,sorry I didnt notice it sooner thanks for thinking of me.
> will include everyone in best wishes and hope that things are going well for you all,saw message about Gagesmom I hope she is recovering well , please pass on my warmest wishes to her.
> ...


Good to hear from you Agnes. I'm sorry to hear you are still having problems with your sight. Hope the hospital visit will come up with some answers. Thanks for posting the lovely pictures of Quinn. Take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

slipping in under the wire - hope you enjoy this weeks choice of recipes. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336600-1.html#7305968


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Mary, is it too late to vote for Matthew's picture? And if not, how do I do it, please? Matthew is a treasure. He knows just what is needed to bring pleasures to others, even if it is "just" a kind word about something someone else has done. I look forward to seeing him, and you, in August.


Voting was only on May 5th and 6th, but hopefully there will be an opportunity next year. This year has been a learning experience for us as I didn't even know about this until about 2 weeks before the application had to be turned in. I didn't know the actual voting process until it happened also. Now I have a greater understanding of how this event works so we can be better prepared for next year. The reception for the artists was well attended and Matthew was ready to leave before me, but that is normal. Fortunately he had his brother to hang out with so it worked out well. DS#1 has understood how to deal with Matthew from a very young age and has been there for him so many times. I think it is the hardest for Matthew when he and his brother disagree with one another. We will know the results on May 11th and will certainly share it here. I still need to get my application turned in once Matthew decides if he wants to do any of the Friday night workshops. I am sure he will be able to help anyone during the weekend with carrying items, etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


Thanks Rookie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do have an inhaler but was told needed something for longer lasting use and use th inhaler as a booster. Since it is a pill I don't taste the pill at all.



thewren said:


> I already use albuterol inhalation fluid in my nebulizer - will ask the doctor though. how does it taste? have you ever done albuterol as an inhalation fluid gwen - it really does help. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The plane crash was about 65-75 miles from Athens. It was all over the news. So thankful more folks in cars were not injured. So sad about those in the plane.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, good to hear from you. I hope you get some answers at the eye specialist. Quinn is sure growing quickly, what a cute little guy.
> 
> Julie, did you get your blender bowl? Your sweater is comin along nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Purple's DH...Mr. P, and he reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering right now. He'll keep us updated...this is great news and I can exhale now.


 :thumbup: Good to hear!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the news on Purple,, hope her recovery goes well.
> 
> Tami, great photos, thanks formsharing, glad you've had a good vacation. Sorry your BIL is sick, enjoy your visit with him on Sat.
> 
> ...


 :shock: Brrr. Thats still cold.! Golly by the time you get Spring it will be Summer! :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello folks just a quick pop in, have slightly more vision in left eye but still nowhere near clear have hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right though am not sure what they will do.
> Have had a few conversations on facebook with Julie but also find that difficult.
> Kate just discovered your PM,sorry I didnt notice it sooner thanks for thinking of me.
> will include everyone in best wishes and hope that things are going well for you all,saw message about Gagesmom I hope she is recovering well , please pass on my warmest wishes to her.
> ...


AGNES.... great to hear from you! Wow hasnt Quinn grown, he is adorable. I do hope your eyesight is continuing to improve.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The plane crash was about 65-75 miles from Athens. It was all over the news. So thankful more folks in cars were not injured. So sad about those in the plane.


I saw it on the news again last night, I hadn't realized it crashed onto the interstate. It is absolutely amazing that no one on the ground was hurt but sad about those on the plane.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I decided to stop bidding, for which I am glad- there was a woman absolutely determined to get it- and she took it up over $22, which when you add the courier cost makes it too steep. I decided as the spare parts people are local I will go there and get the washer/gasket I need as well, for much the same cost!
> I am pleased how the Guernsey is coming along- but little else is getting done!


I'm sorry to hear that you lost the bid but you might be lucky and get it locally from your spare parts people. Hope so.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I know all about copd flareups so you take good care of yourself - sending you and dh tons of positive healing energy - need to get you both back in the pink real quick. is the ostomy bag permanent? ---- sam


Just trying to get a little caught up here. The ostomy bag was covering the incision on his back at the top of the kidney. I was able to remove it two days after we returned home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you lost the bid but you might be lucky and get it locally from your spare parts people. Hope so.


That is where the company is, Liz, so no problems. Plus I get the gasket I need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> do we get some more pictures then? hint hint --- sam


Will do. I'm a real procrastinator when it comes to blocking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, I'm back...and on page 4, with the new one after this! I can't say when I will be caught up--but I'll get there, somehow. Ha. And of course I'll have to hit the highlights of the time I was away, but first I have loads of reading to do (and some sleep to catch up on).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I am at Tim Hortons for a little this afternoon and checking in for a quick minute I am doing my physical therapy and started my speech therapy to I am looking forward to 12 weeks of therapy at least I just wanted to thank you all for the love and support I will be in touch as soon as I can
Love you all xo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I am at Tim Hortons for a little this afternoon and checking in for a quick minute I am doing my physical therapy and started my speech therapy to I am looking forward to 12 weeks of therapy at least I just wanted to thank you all for the love and support I will be in touch as soon as I can
> Love you all xo


So good to hear from you, yourself, Mel!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I am at Tim Hortons for a little this afternoon and checking in for a quick minute I am doing my physical therapy and started my speech therapy to I am looking forward to 12 weeks of therapy at least I just wanted to thank you all for the love and support I will be in touch as soon as I can
> Love you all xo


Love to you, Mel. More love and support coming your way.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Tami I need you to message me so i can give you my email for KAP please and thank you


----------

